# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  آمال الطلبة..فيما زادته الطيبة علي الشاطبية والدرة

## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

سم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد
فهذا بحث لطيف أسأل الله أن يجعله من الأعمال المقبولة وأن ينفع به  المسلمين قاطبة أن يجعله من العلم الذى ينتفع به الإنسان فى حياته وبعد  وفاته

وقد جمعت فيه ما زادته الطيبة على الشاطبية والدرة حتى يكون مرجعا يسيرا
لطلبة هذا العلم واوردت فيه من التنبيهات مايسر الله لى الوقوف عليه من أقوال
أهل العلم والوجه المقروء به والحمد لله رب العالمين . 

وأتيت من الطيبة بالبيت الموافق لكلام الشاطبية والدرة ، فإن زادت الطيبة وجها ذكرته باختصار شديد يحصل منه الغرض وهو الوجه الزائد .

أما تفصيل الموضوع فهو في كتاب (آمال الطلبة ..فيما زادته الطيبة علي الشاطبية والدرة ) 

وقد انتهيت من تحديد الزيادات وعزو الطرق ، ولم يتبق معي سوي تحريرات بعض  الأوجه ، وفيها تنبيهات وإشارات لطيفة للقارئ والمقرئ خاصة في مسألة  التحريرات ،وتركت التحريرات التي بالغ فيها أهل التحريرات مثل : 
*التحريرات علي التكبير وقد ذهب العلامة الزيات إلي عدم العمل بتحريرات التكبير وعلل ذلك بأنه من الذكر وليس من القرآن . 

وحق للشيخ الزيات ذلك فكيف نحرر أوجها من القرآن علي شئ ليس من القرآن بل  ذكر العلامة ابن تيمية أن من قال إن التكبير من القرآن فقد كفر  ))الفتاوي(13/417 – 419) . 

• البسملة والوصل والسكت بين السور هذه أوجه علي الإباحة وليست علي التخيير كما ذكره في النشروذكره بعض المحرريين أيضا مثل الخليجي .

• الأوجه المترتبة علي مرتبتي فويق القصر(ثلاث حركات) وفويق التوسط( خمس حركات ) سواء كان ذلك في المتصل أو المنفصل 
• ومثل التحريرات في إطلاقات النشر في نحو "ألم نخلقكم ، وتأمنا " وغيرها  ممن لا يختص بتحريروتفاصيل هذه النقاط وغيرها في كتاب التحريرات السابق  وأسأل الله إكمالها .آمين

وقد انشغلت في الفترة السابقة ، فأردت أن اختصر لإخواني هذه الزيادات  إرغاما لي علي العمل في الموضوع ، وسأضع الموضوع ـ إن شاء الله ـ بابا بابا  ، وأحيانا أقسم الباب الواحد حتي يتسني للقارئ معرفة الوجه الزائد دون  عناء .وهذا المتن ملحق بآخر الكتاب إن شاء الله ـ والله الموفق 


باب الاستعاذة

الشاطبية:إِذَا مَا أَرَدْتَ الدَّهْرَ تَقْرَأُ فَاسْتَعِذْ ***جِهَاراً مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ بِاللهِ مُسْجَلاَ
عَلَى مَا أَتَى في النَّحْلِ يُسْراً وَإِنْ*** تَزِدْ لِرَبِّكَ تَنْزِيهاً فَلَسْتَ مُجَهَّلاَ 

الطيبة :وقــــــل أعــــــــوذ إن أردت تـــــــــــقرا  **كالــــنحل جــــــهراً لجـــــــــميع القـــــرا
****
الشاطبية: وَقَدْ ذَكَرُوا لَفْظَ الرَّسُولِ فَلَمْ يَزِدْ ***وَلَوْ صَحَّ هذَا النَّقْلُ لَمْ يُبْقِ مُجْمَلاَ
وَفِيهِ مَقـَالٌ في الْأُصُـولِ فُرُوعُهُ *** فَلاَ تَعْدُ مِنْهَا بَاسِـقاً وَمُظَـلِّلاَ

الطيبة: وإن تغــير أو تــــــزد لفــــــظا فـــــــلا *** تعـــــد الــــذى قـــــد صــــح مما نــــقلا
****
الشاطبية: وَإِخْفَاؤُهُ فَصلْ أَبَاهُ وَعُاَتُنَا *** وَكَمْ مِنْ فَتىً كالْمَهْدَوِي فِيهِ أَعْمَلاَ 

الطيبة : وقيــــــل يخفي حمــــــزة حــــيث تــــــلا *** وقــــــيل لا فــــــاتحـــــ  ة وعـــــــــلـــ  ـــلا
وقــف لهم عليـه أوصـل واستحب *** تعـــــوذ وقـــال بعضـــهم يجـــب 

لا خلاف بين الطيبة والشاطبية في هذا الباب والاستعاذة ليست من القرآن.


يتبع إن شاء الله....

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

باب البسملة

الشاطبية : وَبَسْمَلَ بَيْنَ السُّورَتَيْنِ بِسُنَّةٍ ***رِجَالٌ نَمَوْهاَ دِرْيَةً وَتَحَمُّلاَ
الدرة :   وبسمل بين السورتين ( أ ) ئمـة ***...........................  .... 
الطيبة : بسمل بين السورتين بى نصف *** دم ثق رجا…................
*****************

الشاطبية : وَوَصْلُكَ بَيْنَ السُّورَتَيْنِ فَصَاحَةٌ*** وَصِلْ وَاسْكُتَنْ كُلٌّ جَلاَيَاهُ حَصَّلاَ
 وَلاَ نَصَّ كَلاَّ حُبَّ وجْهٍ ذَكَرْتُهُ وَفِيهاَ خِلاَفٌ جِيدُهُ وَاضِحُ الطُّلاَ
الطيبة : ..............................  .وصل فشاوعن خلف
فاسكت فصل والخلف كـ م حما جـلا................

زاد لخلف العاشر وجه السكت بين السورتين ...وله في الدرة الوصل بين السورتين مثل حمزة ..

وزاد لابن عامر وأبي عمرو ويعقوب وورش البسملة وهم المرموز لهم بـ(كم حما جلا)...ولهم في الشاطبية الوصل والسكت بين السورتين .

*****************

الشاطبية : وسَكْتُـهُمُ الْمُـخْتَارُ دُونَ تَنَفُّسٍ*** وَبَعْضُهُمُ فِي الْأَرْبِعِ الزُّهْرِ بَسْمَلاَ
      لَهُمْ دُونَ نَصٍّ وَهْوَ فِيهِنَّ سَاكِتٌ *** لِحَمْزَةَ فَافْهَـمْهُ وَلَيْسَ مُخَـذَّلاَ
الطيبة : ..............................  .***........واختــــ  ـير للســــــاكت فى ويـــل ولا
   بســملة والســـــكت عــــمن وصـــــــلا***.....  ..............................  .  ........
****************

الشاطبية : وَمَهْمَا تَصِلْهَا أَوْ بَدَأْتَ بَـرَاءَةً ***لِتَنْزِيلِها   بالسَّيْفِ لَسْتَ مُبَسْمِلاَ
      وَلاَ بُدَّ مِنْهاَ في ابْتِدَائِكَ سُورَةً ***سِوَاهاَ وَفي الْأَجْزَاءِ خُيِّرَ مَنْ تَلاَ
الطيبة :.............................  ......... ***وفى ابـــــــــتدا الســـورة كـل بســــــملا
       ســـوى بــــــراءة فلا ولو وصــــل*** ووســـــــطا خير وفــــــيها يحتــــــــــمل 
*********************

الشاطبية :   وَمَهْمَا تَصِلْهَا مَعْ أَوَاخِرِ سُورَةٍ *** فَلاَ تَقِفَنَّ الدَّهْرَ فِيهاَ فَتَثْقُلاَ 
الطيبة : وإن وصـــلتهـــا بآخـــــر الســـــــــور ***فـــــلا تقف وغــــيره لا يحـــتجر

فوائد : 

قوله في الطيبة (وعن خلف... فاسكت فصل ) وجهي خلف العاشر .. وفي الدرة سكت عنه فهو كأصله ليس له إلا الوصل بين السورتين . 

وقوله في الشاطبية : (وَصِلْ وَاسْكُتَنْ كُلٌّ جَلاَيَاهُ حَصَّلاَ )  وجهان لابن عامر وورش وأبي عمرو ..وهم المرموز لهم بالكاف والجيم والحاء ..  والصحيح أنها رموز لهؤلاء القراء كما أخبر العلامة السخاوي في شرحه وهو  أدري بكلام شيخه من غيره .. ولا عبرة بمن لم يعدهم رموزا .. والله أعلم 

وقوله في الطيبة (فاسكت فصل والخلف كـ م حما جـلا) فذكر ابن الجزري الوجهين  (السكت والوصل ) ثم ذكر لهم الخلف فدخل حينئذ وجه البسملة .. لأنه لو أراد  الوجهين لعطف علي السكت والوصل ..وحيث ذكر الخلف دل أن البسملة أيضا داخلة  لأن ما بين السورتين إما (وصل أو سكت أو بسملة  ) هذا مع ما ذكره في النشر  وكذا فهم شراح الطيبة وعليه العمل . والله أعلم 

الأصبهاني له البسملة مثل قالون ..والله أعلم  
يتبع بإذن الله ......

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

باب الإدغام الكبير 

الطيبة : إذا التقى خطا محركان *** مثلان جنسان مقاربان
أدغم بخلف الدور والسوسى معا*** لكن بوجه الهمز والمد امنعا

الشاطبية:  وَدُونَكَ الإدغام الْكَبِيرَ وَقُطْبُهُ أَبُو عَمْرٍ والْبَصْرِيُّ فِيهِ تَحَفَّلاَ 

وزاد في الطيبة : الإدغام للدوري والسوسي علي جميع الأوجه إلا علي مد  المنفصل سواء أبدل الهمزة أم حققها أو علي تحقيق الهمز سواء قصر أم مد في  المنفصل .

ولأبي عمرو من طريق الشاطبية ليس له الإدغام إلا من طريق السوسي ، علي قصر  المد مع الإبدال في الهمز قال أبوشامة :" وقد كان الشيخ الشاطبي رحمه الله  يقرئ به من طريق السوسي "صـ 117 وأصل الكلام للسخاوي


وقال في الإتحاف :" والإدغام بالسوسي خص... ."  وعليه العمل . 


**************** 

الطيبة : فكلمة مثلى مناسككم وما *** سلككم ...........
الشاطبية:  فَفِي كِلْمَةٍ عَنْهُ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ وَمَا سَلَككُّمْ وَبَاقِي الْبَابِ لَيْسَ مُعَوَّلاَ

************ 

الطيبة : ....................وكلمت  ين عمما

الشاطبية :  وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ مِثْلَيْنِ في كِلْمَتَيْهِمَا  ** فَلاَ بُدَّ مِنْ إدْغَامِ مَا كانَ أَوَّلاَ
- كَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِيهِ هُدًى وَطُبِعْ عَلَى** قُلُوبِهِمُ وَالْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ تَمَثَّلاَ 
* وَمَهْماَ يَكُونَا كِلْمَتَيْنِ فَمُدْغِمٌ **..........

**************** 

الطيبة : ما لم ينون أو يكن تا مضمر *** ولا مشدداً وفى الجزم انظر 

الشاطبية:  إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ تَا مُخْبِرٍ أَوْ مُخَاطَبٍ أوِ الْمُكْتَسِي تنْوِينُهُ أَوْ مُثَقَّلاَ
كَكُنْتُ تُرَاباً أَنْتَ تُكْرِهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ وَأَيْضاً تَمَّ مِيقاَتُ مُثِّلاَ
*إِذَا لَمْ يُنَوَّنْ أَوْ يَكُنْ تَا مُخَاطَبٍ وَمَا لَيْسَ مَجْزُومًا وَلاَ مُتَثَقِّلاَ
***********

الطيبة: ................***.......... وفى الجزم انظر
فإن تماثلا ففيه خلف *** وإن تقاربا ففيه ضعف
الشاطبية : وَعِنْدَهُمُ الْوَجْهَانِ في كُلِّ مَوْضِعٍ تَسَمَّى لِأَجْلِ الْحَذْفِ فِيهِ مُعَلَّلاَ
   كَيَبْتَغِ مَجْزُوماً وَإِنْ يَكُ كاذِباً وَيَخْلُ لَكُمْ عَنْ عَالِمٍ طَيِّبِ الْخَلاَ
وَيَا قَوْمِ مَالِي ثُمَّ يَا قَوْمِ مَنْ بِلاَ خِلاَفٍ عَلَى الْإِدْغَامِ لاَ شَكَّ أُرْسِلاَ

الطيبة : والخلف فى واو هو المضموم ها***.....

الشاطبية : فَإِبْدَالُهُ مِنْ هَمْزَةٍ هَاءٌ أصْلُهَا وَقَدْ قَالَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ مِنْ وَاوٍ ابْدِلاَ 
وَوَاوَ هُوَ الْمَضْمومُ هَاءً َكَهُووَ مَنْ فَأَدْغِمْ وَمَنْ يُظْهِرْ فَبِالْمَدِّ عَلَّلاَ
وَيَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ أَدْغَمُوهُ وَنَحْوَهُ وَلاَ فَرْقَ يُنْجِي مَنْ عَلَى الْمَدِّ عَوَّلاَ

زاد الخلف في واو "هو" في نحو " هو والملئكة" وله في الشاطبية الإدغام فقط

الطيبة : والخلف ..................**وآل لوط جئت شيئاً كاف ها 

الشاطبية : وَإِظْهَارُ قَوْمٍ آلَ لُوطٍ لِكَوْنِهِ قَلِيلَ حُرُوفٍ رَدَّه مَنُْ تَنَبَّلاَ
بِإِدْغاَمِ لَكَ كَيْدًا وَلَوْ حَجَّ مُظْهِرٌ بِإِعْلاَلِ ثَانِيهِ إِذَا صَحَّ لاَعْتَلاَ
*وَفي جِئْتِ شَيْئًا أَظْهَرُوا لِخِطَابِهِ وَنُقْصَانِهِ وَالْكَسْرُ الإِدْغَامَ سَهَّلاَ

زاد الخلف في "آل لوط" وفي الشاطبية الإدغام فقط

تنبيه : قول ابن الجزري: جئت شيئاً كاف ها" تخصيص للسورة التي فيها (كاف  ها..) لأن التاء مكسورة ـ أي في سورة مريم ـ ، وهذا بخلاف التي في الكهف  لأن التاء مفتوحة في الكهف 
**** 
الطيبة : كاللاء..................  ...

الشاطبية: وَقَبْلَ يَئِسْنَ الْيَاءُ في الَّلاءِ عَارِضٌ سُكُونًا أَوَ اصْلاً فَهُوَ يُظْهِرُ مُسْهِلاَ 

زاد الخلاف في اللاي يئسن في الطيبة وله في الشاطبية الإظهار فقط .
*********** 
الطيب: لا يحزنك فامنع.............
 الشاطبية :  وَقَدْ أَظْهَرُوا فِي الْكَافِ يَحْزُنْكَ كُفْرُهُ إِذِ النُّونُ تُخْفَى قَبْلَهَا لِتُجَمَّلاَ 
*******

تنبيهات : 
*وقد وجه بعض العلماء كلام الشاطبي (...وَقُطْبُهُ** أَبُو عَمْرٍ والْبَصْرِيُّ)
 قالوا  : المشهور عن أبي عمرو أنّ الإدغام لا يكون مع تحقيق الهمز ، ولا  مع المد أي لا يكون الإدغام إلا مع الإبدال والقصر وقد نسب الشاطبي الإبدال  للسوسي وأيضا له القصر فعلم من هذا أنه يقصد السوسي في هذا الموضع، لأنه  لم ينسب الإبدال للدوري  			 			 			 			 			 				 			 			 			 		




الطيبة: ..............وكلم** رض سنشد حجتك بذل قثم 
تدغم فى جنس وقرب فصلا**....................  ........

الشاطبية: وَمَهْماَ يَكُونَا كِلْمَتَيْنِ فَمُدْغِمٌ أَوَائِلِ كِلْمِ الْبَيْتِ بَعْدُ عَلَى الْوِلاَ
شفَا لَمْ تُضِقْ نَفْسًا بِهَا رُمْ دَوَا ضنٍ ثَوَى كانَ ذَا حُسْنٍ سَأى مِنْهُ قَدْ جَلاَ
******

الطيبة : ...................*** فالراء فى اللام وهى فى الراء لا
إن فتحا عن ساكن لا قال ..............................  .............

الشاطبية: وَفي الَّلامِ رَاءٌ وَهْيَ في الرَّا وَاُظْهِرَا إِذا انْفَتَحَا بَعدَ المُسَكَّنِ مُنْزَلاَ
سِوَى قالَ ..................***.........  ..................

****** 
الطيبة: .............ثم ** لا عن سكون فيهما النون ادغم 
ونحن أدغم............**........  ........................  ..........

الشاطبية: .... ثُمَّ النُّونُ تُدْغَمُ فِيهِمَا عَلَى إِثْرِ تَحْرِيكٍ سِوَى نَحْنُ مُسْجَلاَ

أي في اللام والراء تدغم النون 

****** 
الطيبة : .......... ضاد بعض شان نص **...........

الشاطبية :.........*** وَضَادُ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ مُدْغَمًا تَلاَ

***** 

الطيبة: ........***سين النفوس... 

الشاطبية: وَفي زُوِّجَتْ سِينُ النُّفُوسِ...**.....  .. 

معطوف علي الإدغام

**** 

الطيبة : ...............**.... الراس بالخلف يخص 

الشاطبية: ........***وَمُدْغَم   لَهُ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا بِاخْتِلاَفٍ تَوَصَّلاَ 

******** 

الطيبة: ...............**....  بالخلف يخص
مع شين عرش ......***...............


الشاطبية: وَعِنْدَ سَبِيلاً شِينُ ذِي الْعَرْشِ..**........  .....

زاد في الطيبة الإظهار في ( العرش سبيلا ) وله في الشاطبية الإدغام فقط .

***** 

الطيبة : ...... الدال فى عشر سنا *** ذا ضق ترى شد  ثق ظبا زد صف جنا
إلا بفتح عن سكون غير تا  ** 

الشاطبية : وَلِلدَّالِ كَلْمٌ تُرْبُ سَهْلٍ ذَكَا شَذاً ضَفَا ثُمَّ زُهْدٌ صِدْقُهُ ظَاهِرٌ جلاَ
وَلَمْ تُدَّغَمْ مَفْتُوحَةً بَعْدَ سَاكِنٍ بِحَرْفٍ بِغَيْرِ التَّاءِ فَاعْلَمْهُ وَاعْمَلاَ

***** 

الطيبة: ......***والتاء فى العشر وفى الطا ثبتا
الشاطبية : وفِى عَشْرِهَا وَالطَّاءِ تُدْغَمُ تَاؤُهَا 

*****

الطيبة: والخلف فى الزكاة والتوراة حل** ولتأت آت..........

الشاطبية: .....*** وَفي أَحْرُفٍ وَجْهَانِ عَنْهُ تَهَلَّلاَ
فَمَعَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ الزَّكَاةَ قُلْ وَقُلْ آتِ ذَا الْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ عَلاَ

****** 
الطيبة:.................  .**............ ولثا الخمس الأول

الشاطبية: وَفي خَمْسَةٍ وَهْيَ الأَوائِلُ ثَاؤُهَا **............

*********** 

الطيبة : والكاف فى القاف وهى فيها وإن** بكلمة فميم جمع واشرطن
فيهن عن محرك....**...............

الشاطبية: ..............*** فإِدْغَامُهُ لِلْقَافِ في الْكافِ مُجْتَلاَ
وَهذَا إِذَا مَا قَبْلَهُ مُتَحَرِّكٌ مُبِينٌ وَبَعْدَ الْكافِ مِيمٌ تَخَلَّلاَ
كَيَرْزُقْكُّمُ وَاثقَكُّمُوا وَخَلَقكُّمُو وَمِيثَاقَكُمْ أظْهِرْ وَنَرْزُقُكَ انْجلاَ

******** 
الطيبة: ....**........ والخلف فى***....طلقكن 

الشاطبية : وَاِدْغَامُ ذِي التَّحْرِيمِ طَلَّقَكُنَّ قُلْ أَحَقُّ وَبِالتَّأْنِيث  ِ وَالْجَمْعِ أُثْقِلاَ 

فلا خلاف في " طلقكن" بين الشاطبية والطبية ، وأخذ الشراح من قول الشاطبي :  ...قل أحق ) أن فيه الوجهين  ـ أي وجه أحق من وجه ـ وذكر في التيسير  الوجهين . 

وذكر بعضهم الإدغام فقط وأنه المفهوم من "أحق" وقالوا عن خلف التيسير أنه ذكر الإظهار حكاية لمذهب الغير.

 والعمل علي الوجهين من الشاطبية وكذا من الطيبة وعليه فلا زيادة في الطيبة . 

*********** 

الطيبة: والخلف في **.............ولحا زحزح فى

الشاطبية: فَزُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ الَّذِي حَاهُ مُدْغَمٌ **............ 

زاد في الطيبة الإظهار في ( زحزح عن ) ، وله في الشاطبية الإدغام فقط 

******

الطيبة: والذال فى سين وصاد....***...............  ....

الشاطبية: .............**وَفي الصَّادِ ثُمَّ السِّينِ ذَالٌ تَدَخَّلاَ

********** 
الطيبة: .........والجيم صح *** من ذى المعارج 

الشاطبية: وَفي ذِي المَعَارِجِ تَعْرُجُ الْجِيمُ مُدْغَمٌ **............ 

زاد في الطيبة الإظهار في "المعارج تعرج "  ، وله في الشاطبية الإدغام فقط 

******** 
الطيبة : ...........**.........وشطأ  ه رجح

الشاطبية: ............***وَمِنْ قَبْلُ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ قَدْ تَثَقَّلاَ 

زاد في الطيبة الإظهار  ورجح ابن الجزري الإدغام .

والعمل علي الوجهين من الطيبة،، والإدغام فقط من الشاطبية 

****** 
الطيبة: والباء فى ميم يعذب من فقط** والحرف بالصفة إن يدغم سقط

الشاطبية: وَفي مَنْ يَشَاءُ با يُعَذِّبُ حَيْثُ مَا أَتَى مُدْغَمٌ فَادْرِ الأُصُولَ لِتَأْصُلاَ 

زاد في هذا البيت وصف الإدغام 

***** 
الطيبة: والميم عند الباء عن محرك***تخفي...........  .

الشاطبية: وَتُسْكُنُ عَنْهُ الْمِيمُ مِنْ قَبْلِ بَائِهَا عَلَى إِثْرِ تَحْرِيكٍ فَتَخْفَى تَنَزُّلاَ

************ 

الطيبة:...........** .... وأشممن ورم أو اترك
فى غير با والميم عنهما وعن*** بعض بغير الفا ومعتل سكن
قبل امددن واقصره...**............

الشاطبية : وَأَشْمِمْ وَرُمْ فِي غَيْرِ بَاءٍ وَمِيمِهَا مَعَ الْبَاءِ أَوْ مِيمٍ وَكُنْ مُتَأَمِّلاَ 

زاد في الطيبة " الفاء " مع ما ذكر 

فائدة :

الكلام في الإشمام فقط ـ أي الممنوع الإشمام فقط ـ .
 أما الروم فيجوز في الباء والميم والفاء   

فائدة أخري : 

ذكر بعضهم أن ابن الجزري زاد في الطيبة (القصر ـ والتوسط ـ والإشباع ) إذا سُبقت بحرف مد أو لين مثل ( فيه هدي ـ كيف فعل ) 

واستدل البعض علي هذه المدود من قول الشاطبي : .....** وقبل سكون الوقف وجهان أصلا . 

أي لا فرق بين المد لأجل ساكن الوقف ، وبين المد لأجل الإدغام بسبب التقاء  الساكنين في الحالين ، والدليل علي تشابه الوقف مع الإدغام جواز الإسكان  والروم والإشمام فيما يصح فيهما الروم والإشمام .

***** 
الطيبة: .......والصحيح قل ** إدغامه للعسر والإخفا أجل

الشاطبية: وَإِدْغَامُ حَرْفٍ قَبْلَهُ صَحَّ سَاكِنٌ عَسِيرٌ وَبِالإِخْفَاءِ طَبَّقَ مَفْصِلاَ
خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ ثُمَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَفي المَهْدِ ثُمَّ الخُلْدِ وَالْعِلْمِ فَاشْمُلاَ 

فائدة :

قال ابن الجزري في النشر : 
ولم يعول منهم على الروم والإشمام إلا حاذق قصد البيان والتعليم وعلى ترك  الروم والإشمام سائر رواة الإدغام عن أبي عمرو وهو الذي لا يوجد نص عنهم  بخلافه ثم أن الآخذين بالإشارة عن أبي عمرو أجمعوا على استثناء الميم عند  مثلها وعند الباء وعلى استثناء مثلها وعند الميم.
 قالوا لأن الإشارة تتعذر فيهما   . 

(قلت) وهذا إنما يتجه إذا قيل بأن المراد بالإشارة الإشمام إذا تعذر  الإشارة بالشفة والباء والميم من حروف الشفة والإشارة غير النطق بالحرف  فيتعذر فعلهما معاً في الإدغام من حيث أنه وصل ولا يتعذر ذلك في الوقف لأن  الإشمام فيه ضم الشفتين بعد سكون الحرف. ولا يقعان معاً. 

واختلفوا في استثناء الفاء في الفاء فاستنثناها أيضاً غير واحد كأبي طاهر  بن سوار في المستنير وأبي العز القلانسي في الكفاية وابن الفحام وغيرهم لأن  مخرجها من مخرج الميم والباء فلا فرق .))ا.هـ1/342


تنبيه :
 مذهب الروم والإشمام ليس عليه أكثر القراء بل البعض لا ينبهون عليه أساسا ،  وذكر بعضهم أن الروم والإشمام في مذهب أبي عمرو غير معمول به ـ رغم صحته  عنه ـ. وهو ما قاله ابن الجزري : وعلى ترك الروم والإشمام سائر رواة  الإدغام عن أبي عمرو وهو الذي لا يوجد نص عنهم بخلافه)) .والله أعلم 
يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وافق فى إدغام صفاً زجرا** ذكراً وذرواً فد وذكراً الأخرى

صبحا قر اخلف............



الشاطبية : وَصَفًّا وَزَجْراً ذِكْراً ادْغَمَ حَمْزَةٌ وَذَرْواً بِلاَ رَوْمٍ بِها التَّا فَثَقَّلاَ

 وَخَلاَّدُهُمْ بِالْخُلْفِ فَالْمُلْقِياَت  ِ فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ فِي ذِكْراً وَصُبْحاً فَحَصِّلاَ

الدرة : ......**........أظهرن ( فـلا ) 
( كذا التاء في صفا وزجرا وتلوه ... وذروا وصبحا عنه)





" ذكرا " الأولي في سورة الصافات "فالتاليات ذكرا" ، و" ذكرا"  الأخري في المرسلات " فالملقيات ذكرا" 



والشاطبي ـ رحمه الله ـ ذكر البيتين في سورة الصافات وكذا في الشاطبية في  كلمة (ذكرا) ..وقد أجاد الإمام ابن الجزري في جعله في باب الإدغام .



******** 



 الطيبة : ........وبا والصاحب** بك تمارى ظن



الدرة : ( وبالصاحب ادغم ( حـط )

الدرة: تمارى ( حـلا )



الطيبة : ........**.............أنس  ب غبـى

ثم تفكروا نسبحك كلا ** بعد ....



الدرة : وأنساب ( ط ) ب نسبحك ... نذكرك إنك

أدغم رويس هذه الكلمات قولا واحدا ،، وقوله في الطيبة (كلا بعد) يقصد موضعي سورة طه ( نذكرك كثيرا ـ إنك كنت بنا بصيرا . )

************* 



الطيبة : ...............**...ورجح لذهب وقبلا

جعل نحل أنه النجم معا ** ................



وهذه المواضع في الطيبة ما ترجح إدغامه عند رويس .

وقوله ( أنه النجم معا ) الموضعين الأخيرين في سورة النجم (وأنه هو أغني وأقني ـ وأنه هو رب الشعري) 



الدرة : ...........................ج  ل خلف ذا ولا ) 
( بنحل قبل مع أنه النجم مع ذهب ... ...... ) 



هذه المواضع في الدرة من غير ترجيح ، أي زاد حكم الترجيح في الطيبة . 

وقوله في الدرة :  (أنه النجم) المقصود به المواضع الأربع في سورة النجم وقد تقدم ترجيح الإدغام في الموضعين الأولين.  



************


الطيبة : ................وخلف الأولين مع لتصنعا

مبدل الكهف وبا الكتابا ** بأيد بالحق وإن عذبا

والكاف فى كانوا وكلا أنزلا** لكم تمثل وجهنم جعلا 

شورى .............



وهذه المواضع في الطيبة لا ترجيح فيها عن رويس .أي الإدغام والإظهار في رتبة واحدة دون ترجيح . 



وقوله (وخلف الأولين ) يقصد بهما الموضعين الأولين من النجم وهما : وأنه هو أضحك وأبكي ـ وأنه هو أمات وأحيا . 

وقوله (جعلا شوري ) أي : (جعل لكم من أنفسكم) في موضع الشوري دون غيرها . 



زاد في الطيبة الكلمات الآتية علي ما في الدرة لرويس  : 

بالبقرة (والعذاب بالمغفرة) وفي الأعراف (من جهنم مهاد  ) وفي الكهف (  لا  مبدل لكلماته ) وفي مريم ( فتمثل لها ) وفي طه ( ولتصنع على عيني ) وفي  النحل ( وأنزل لكم من السماء  ) وفي الزمر ( وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ) وفي  الروم (  كذلك كانوا ) وفي الشورى ( جعل لكم من أنفسكم ) وفي الإنفطار (   ركبك كلا )





الدرة :  .............*** ... كتاب بأيديهم وبالحق أولا 



وهذين الموضعين لا زيادة عليهما فيستوي الإدغام والإظهار في الطيبة والدرة . 



*********



الطيبة : .... وعنه البعض فيها أسجلا**



والضمير في ( عنه ) عائد علي رويس .

قوله  "أسجلا" : قال أبو شامة في معني "أسجلا" : أسجل الكلام إذا أرسله من غير تقييد.

والمعني هنا في الطيبة : أي أطلق بعضهم عن رويس إدغام (جعل لكم ) في جميع  مواضع القرآن من غير تقييد بسورتي النحل والشوري ، إلا أنه رجح الإظهار في  غير النحل والشوري .



وفي الدرة اختص ( جعل لكم ) في النحل فقط .. لأن غير النحل من زيادات  الطيبة مع مراعاة ما يترجح في الإدغام أو الإظهار وما يستوي فيه الطرفان ـ  كما سبق ـ



************** 



 الطيبة : .............**وقيل عن يعقوب ما لا بن العلا



زاد في الطيبة الإدغام ليعقوب في جميع ما أدغمه  أبو عمرو . وأدغم أبو عمرو  بكماله في الطيبة جميع ما أدغمه السوسي في الشاطبية ولكنها بخلف كما سبق. 



****************



الطيبة : بيت حز فز......... (عطف علي الإدغام )



الشاطبية : .....**.......إدغام بيت في حلا



الدرة : .........**....... بيت ( ف ) ي ( ح ) لا )

معطوف علي الإظهار في الدرة 



***************** 



الطيبة : ..... تعد اننى لطف** ........

الشاطبية : قَلْ عَنْ هِشاَمٍ أَدْغَمُوا تَعِدَانِنِي



***************** 



الطيبة : .........وفى تمدونن فضله ظرف 

الشاطبية : ......** تَمِدُّونَنِي الإِدْغامُ (فَـ)ـازَ فَثَقَّلاَ



الدرة : تمدونن ( ح ) وى

*************** 

الطيبة : مكن غير المك.........



الشاطبية : وَمَكَّنَنِي أَظْهِرْ (دَ)لِيلاً



أدغم جميع القراء النون في  ( ما مكني فيه ربي ) في الكهف وأظهره ابن كثير في الطيبة لأنه استثناه من الإدغام 



******



الطيبة : .......... تأمنا أشم ** ورم لكلهم وبالمحص ثرم 



الشاطبية : ..........**وَتَأْمَن  ُناَ لِلْكُلِّ يُخْفَي مُفَصَّلاَ

وَأُدْغَمَ مَعْ إِشْمَامِهِ البَعْضُ عَنْهُمُ.........

قدم وجه الإخفاء ـ الاختلاس ـ في الشاطبية .

وقدم وجه الإشمام في الطيبة . 



تنبيهات : 

* إدغام رويس علي ثلاثة :

1. إدغام مختص بالدرة 

2.إدغام ما في الدرة وما زاد عليها في الطيبة من الكلمات السابقة .

ويطلق علي هذين النوعين الإدغام الخاص 

3. الإدغام العام وهو ما أدغمه مع أبي عمرو ويشاركه روح في هذا النوع . وهذا الإدغام مطلق مع الهمز والمد والقصر .

إلا أن المحررين خصوا الإدغام العام علي المد لروح فقط .   

وما أدغمه يعقوب بكماله قليل جدا . 



* إذا ابتدئ ليعقوب بقوله (تتمارى) . ولرويس بقوله (تتفكروا) ابتدئ بالتاءين جميعاً مظهرتين،  إنما يتأتى الإدغام في الوصل.



* إذا ذُكر الخلف في أي كلمة لأبي عمرو أو لرويس بالخلف فإنما يكون في حالة أخذه بالإدغام :

مثال :  : والخلف في **.............ولحا زحزح فى



والخلف في حاء ( فزحزح عن النار ) في حالة أخذ أبي عمرو بالإدغام .



أما في حالة أخذه بوجه الإظهار فلا يكون هناك خلف . والله أعلم 



* اختلف المحررون في وجه إخفاء الميم عند الباء نحو (أعلم بالشاكرين ) عن  يعقوب علي وجه الإدغام العام ، فمنع الإخفاء لأبي عمرو صاحب فريدة الدهر  وأجازه المتولي . والعمل علي عدم العمل بالإخفاء للإكثر .



* ( بيت طائفة ) ذكرها الشاطبي في سورة النساء ، ولم يذكرها ابن الجزري مع  إدغام أبي عمرو والسبب أن هذه الكلمة مدغمة قولا واحدا سواء أظهر أم أدغم .  والله أعلي وأحكم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بـــــــاب هـــاء الكنــــــــايـ  ـــة 

******************************  ********************  *********************** 

تنبيــــهات : 

*لهاء الكناية أحوال أربعة:

الأول : أن تقع بين متحركين نحو : إنه هو له صاحبه في ربه أن ) ولا خلاف في  صلتها حينئذ بعد الضم بواو وبعد الكسر بياء لأنها حرف خفي إلا ما يأتي إن  شاء الله تعالى.

الثاني : أن تقع بين ساكنين نحو ( فيه القرآن ـ آتيناه الإنجيل ).

الثالث : أن تقع بين متحرك فساكن نحو ( له الملك ـ على عبده الكتاب ) وهذان  ـ الثاني والثالث ـ لا خلاف في عدم صلتهما لئلا يجتمع ساكنان على غير  حدهما.

الرابع : أن تقع بين ساكن فمتحرك نحو ( عقلوه وهم فيه هدى ) وهذا مختلف فيه . 

· الكلمات التي اختلف فيها القراء في هاء الكناية من جهة ( الإسكان والقصر  والصلة ) كلمات كلها مجزومة ـ أي حُذف منها حرف العلة ـ مثل " ألقه" محذوفة  الياء " ألقيه" لأنه فعل أمر .

والعلة قاله أبو شامة : 

((ووجه الإسكان : تشبيه هاء الضمير بألف وواوه ويائه فأسكنت أو اسنثقلت صلتها فأسكنت كما فعل في ميم الجميع أو وصلت بنية الوقف .))

(( ووجه لغة القصر في المجزوم : النظر إلى الحرف المحذوف قبل الهاء للجزم  لأن حذفه عارض ولو كان موجودا لم توصل الهاء لوجود الساكن قبلها على ما  تقرر فهذا توجيه حسن لما جاءت القراءة به من القصر في المجزوم ولم تأت في  غيره لفقد هذه العلة فيه..))

((ووجه أصل الصلة : أن الهاء حرف خفي فقوي بالصلة بحرف من جنس حركته إلا أن  هذه الصلة تفعل في الهاء التي تكون من نفس الكلمة نحو (ما نفقه  كثيرا)-(فواكه كثيرة)-(ولما أن توجه) .

لأن صلة مثل ذلك قد توهم تثنية وجمعا بخلاف هاء الضمير ولأن هاء الضمير اسم  على حرف واحد فناسب أن تقوى وما أجروه مجرى هاء الضمير الهاء في اسم  الإشارة..))



· الخلاف في باب هاء الكناية دائر بين ثلاثة أوجه في الشاطبية : السكون ـ القصر ـ الإشباع .

· وفي الطيبة والدرة زاد فيهما مع الثلاثة السابقة ما يضم فيه الهاء بدلا من الكسر ..وذكر الشاطبي ذلك في الفرش . مثل : "أنسانيه"


· القصر ويقال له الاختلاس ، والمقصود به الحركة الكاملة وليس ثلثي الحركة لأن الأصل في هاء الكناية المد حركتين .

· الصلة ويقال له الإشباع..والمقصو  د بمعناهما : المد حركتين . 

· إذا استُخدم القصر فضده الإشباع 

· إذا استُخدم الإسكان فضده الإشباع . 

وكل هذا ضد لا ينعكس أي لا يقال القصر ضده الإشباع ، والإشباع ضده القصر  وكذا في الإسكان . لأن الإشباع لا ضد له . وذكره الشاطبي في " أرجئه" ولكن  لم يكن من قبيل الضد . 



قاعـــــدة :

1. أن من ذكر له الخلف وسكت عنه ولم يذكره مرة أخري يكون الوجه الثاني له الإشباع .

2. ومن ذكر له الخلف ثم ذكرة مرة أخري مع من (يقصرون أو يسكنون ـ بحسب المعطوف عليه ـ ) فيكون هذا هو الوجه الثاني .



3. وإن ذكر له خلف في إسكان مثلا ، ثم خلف في قصر فيكون له ثلاثة أوجه : الإسكان والقصر والإشباع .


وإليك الأمثلة بالترتيب :الطيبة : يرضه يفى والخلفلـا .. صن ذا طوى اقصرفى ظبى لذ نلألا.. والخلف خل مز .

يرضه معطوف علي الإسكان ثم ذكر الخلف لـ (لـاصن ذا طوى) .


1. "طوي" وهو الدوري ذكر له الخلف ولم يذكره مرة أخري فيكون له " السكون "  لأنه ذكره معطوفا علي السكون ، ثم سكت عنه ولم يذكره فيكون الوجه الآخر  الإشباع .


2."صن" وهو شعبة ذكر له الخلف فيكون له "السكون" لأنه ذكره معطوفا علي  السكون ، ثم ذكره مرة أخري مع من قرؤوا بالقصر " اقصر......نل) والنون يشمل  شعبة وحفص فيكون الوجه الثاني لشعبة " القصر " لأنه ذكره في " نل " ولم  يقل مثلا " نل خلفا " . 


3.قال في الطيبة وهو يتحدث عن "يتقه" معطوف علي وجه الإسكان ((.. لى ثـنا  خلفهما )) فهشام وأبو جعفر لهما الخلف في " ألقه " ثم قال " اقصرهن كم خلف "  فذكر الخلف لابن عامر وهو المرموز له بـ (كم) فيدخل فيه هشام ..إذن ذكر  هشاما في خلفين فيؤخذ لهشام بثلاثة أوجه . 


لأنه لما ذكره في الإسكان بخلف فيكون له الإشباع الذي ضد للإسكان ، ثم ذكره في القصر بخلف أيضا فدل أن له القصر وضده الإشباع .



· سأبين للقارئ القيد المذكور في البيت عند العطف ( سكون ، قصر ، صله ) لأن  المشتغل في متون القراءات يعلم أن هذه الأوجه تكون معطوفة علي آخر قيد ،  فإن قال مثلا "سكون" فجميع الأوجه يكون معطوفا علي الإسكان إلا أن يقوم  القارئ بتغير قيد " سكون" إلي " القصر " مثلا وهكذا .


مثال : الطيبة : اقصرهن .... ويتقه ظلم .. بل عد ...


الشاطبية : وَسَكِّنْ..... ......وَيَتَّقِهْ حَمى صَفْوَهُ قَوْمٌ بِخُلْفٍ وَأَنْهَلاَ


الدرة : ...........**.......... والاشباع

( ويأته ( أ ) تى ( ي ) سر.....

الطيبة : صل هاء الضمير عن سكون قبل ما ** حرك دن فيه مهاناً عن دما

الشاطبية :- وَلَمْ يَصِلُواهَا مُضْمَرٍ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ** وَمَا قَبْلَهُ التَّحْرِيكُ لِلْكُلِّ وُصِّلاَ

وَمَا قَبْلَهُ التَّسْكِينُ لاِبُنِ كَثِيرِهِمْ **وَفِيهِ مُهَاناً مَعْهُ حَفْصٌ أَخُو وِلاَ

****** 

الطيبة : سكن يؤده نصله نؤته نول** صف لى ثـنا خلفهما فـناه حل 

.... وهم وحفص ألقه أقصرهن كم..خلف ظبى بن ثق



الشاطبية: وَسَكِّنْ يُؤَدِّهْ مَعْ نُوَلِّهْ وَنُصْلِهْ** وَنُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا فَاعَتَبِرْ صَافِياً حَلاَ 

.......وَعَنْهُمْ وَعَنْ حَفْصٍ فَأَلْقِهْ

وَفي الْكُلِّ قَصْرُ الْهَاءِ بانَ لِسَانَهُ بخُلْفٍ........



الدرة : ( وسكن يؤده مع نوله ونصله ... ونؤته وألقه.... ( آ ) ل



قوله في الطيبة " وهم وحفص " المقصود ب "هم" (صف لى ثـنا خلفهما فـناه حل) ولا حظ أن هشاما وأبا جعفر لهما الخلف في " ألقه " أيضا

وقوله في الشاطبية " وعنهم " أي لحمزة وشعبة وأبي عمرو وهم المرموزلهم في البيت السابق بـ " فاعتبر صافيا حلا " 



زاد وجه الإسكان لهشام في الطيبة .فيكون له ثلاثة أوجه (الإسكان والقصر والإشباع )

ولهشام من الشاطبية : القصر والصلة في (يؤده ، نصله ، نؤته ، نوله ، ألقه)



وزاد لابن ذكوان في الطيبة وجه القصر..يؤخذ من قوله (اقصرهن كم خلف ) ـ أي  أقصر الكلمات الخمس السابقة بخلف ـ وله في الشاطبية وجه الإشباع . 

والخلاصة : أن لهشام ثلاثة أوجه ، ولابن ذكوان وجهان .



وزاد في الطيبة القصر لأبي جعفر ويؤخذ من قوله (اقصرهن ..ثق ) ذكر "ثق" من  غير خلف فيكون وجهه الآخر القصر .. والوجه الأول الإسكان وهو الذي في الدرة  لأنه ذكره مع من يسكن في الطيبة بخلف . ثم ذكره في وجه القصر بلا خلف ـ  كما سبق ـ





******* 

(( ويتــــــــقه ))

الطيبة : أقصرهن .... ويتقه ظلم .. بل عد وخلفا كم ذكا وسكنا** خف لوم قوم خلفهم صعب حنا 

الشاطبية : وَسَكِّنْ..... ......وَيَتَّقِهْ حَمى صَفْوَهُ قَوْمٌ بِخُلْفٍ وَأَنْهَلاَ

وَقُلْ بسُكُونِ الْقَافِ وَالْقَصْرِ حَفْصُهُمْ.........

الدرة : (والقصر... كيتقه وامدد ( ج ) د ( ح ) ز 

وفي نسخة أخري من الدرة : والقصر .... ويتقه جد حز 



وزاد لهشام في الطيبة وجه الإسكان مع الوجهين السابقين في الشاطبية ـ القصر والإشباع ـ المجموع " ثلاثة أوجه"



وزاد لابن ذكوان في الطيبة وجه القصر. وله من الشاطبية وجه الإشباع



زاد لابن جماز في الطيبة وجه الصلة . وعدها البعض زيادة .



له في الدرة الصلة علي ما في بعض النسخ ، وله القصرعلي ما في نسخ أخري ،  والوجهان صحيحان مقروء بهما كما قاله المتولي ، وهو المعمول به من الدرة  عند أكثر القراء . وعليه فلا زيادة له . والله أعلم

*********** 

(( يرضــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ه ))

الطيبة : وسكنا .... يرضه يفى والخلف لـا .. صن ذا طوى اقصرفى ظبى لذ نل ألا.. والخلف خل مز .

الشاطبية : وَإِسْكَانُ يَرْضَهُ يُمْنُهُ لُبْسُ طَيِّبٍ بِخُلْفِهِمِاَ وَالْقَصُرُ فَاذْكُرْهُ نَوْفَلاَ.. لَهُ الرُّحّبُ

الدرة : وسكن ......ويرضه ... ( ج ) ا وقصر ( ح ) م والاشباع ( ب ) جلا ) 



وزاد لابن ذكوان في الطيبة وجه القصر ، وله من الشاطبية وجه الإشباع

زاد لشعبة في الطيبة وجه الإسكان . وله من الشاطبية وجه القصر

وزاد لابن جماز في الطيبة وجه القصر ، وله من الدرة وجه الإسكان

وزاد لابن وردان وجه الإسكان ، وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع



********* 

((يأتـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــه))

الطيبة: اقصر,......يأته الخلف بره.... خذ غث سكون الخلف يا

الشاطبية :............ وَيَأْتِهْ لَدَى طه بِالْإِسْكَانِ يُجْتَلاَ

: وَفي الْكُلِّ قَصْرُ الْهَاءِ بانَ لِسَانَهُ بخُلْفٍ وَفي طه بِوَجْهَيْنِ بُجِّلاَ 

الدرة :.........** ........ والاشباع

( ويأته ( أ ) تى ( ي ) سر: وبالقصرطف .....



زاد للسوسي في الطيبة وجه الإشباع، وله من الشاطبية وجه الإسكان.



زاد لابن وردان في الطيبة وجه القصر ، وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع.



وزاد لرويس في الطيبة وجه الإشباع. وله من الدرة القصر

"تنبيه" ليس لهشام في الشاطبية خلف في يأته وله الإشباع فقط ( ارجع لبحث لمحات في متن الشاطبية ) 

**** 



(( يــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــره)) " في سورة البلد "

الطيبة : سكون ... ولم يره .. لى الخلف.. واقصر بخلف السورتين خف ظما



جميع القراء لهم الإشباع في موضع سورة البلد من الشاطبية والدرة .



وإليك الزيادات من الطيبة : 

زاد لهشام في الطيبة وجه الإسكان .

زاد لابن وردان في الطيبة القصر والإسكان.. وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع. المجموع " ثلاثة أوجه"



وزاد ليعقوب في الطيبة القصر ... وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع وفاقا لأبي عمرو.



((يـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـره)  ) " سورة الزلزلة " 

الطيبة : سكون ... ولم يره .. لى الخلف زلزلت خلا الخلف لما.. واقصر بخلف السورتين خف ظما

الشاطبية : لَهُ الرُّحّبُ وَلزِّلْزَالُ خَيْراً يَرَهْ بِهَا وَشَرًّا يَرَهْ حَرْفَيْهِ سَكِّنْ لِيَسْهُلاَ





زاد لابن وردان في الطيبة وجهيْ الإسكان والقصر ، وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع 



وزاد ليعقوب في الطيبة وجه القصر.. وله من الدرة وجه الإشباع وفاقا لأبي عمرو.

وكل ذلك في "يره" في سورة الزلزلة . 





**** 

الطيبة : وهمز أرجئه كسا حقا وها.. فاقصر حما بن مل وخلف خذ لها

وأسكنن فز نل وضم الكسر لى.. حق وعن شعبة كالبصر انقل 



الشاطبية : وَعى نَفَرٌأَرْجِئْه  ُ بِالْهَمْزِ سَاكِناً وَفي الْهَاءِ ضَمٌّ لَفَّ دَعْوَاهُ حَرْمَلاَ

وَأَسْكِنْ نَصِيراً فَازَ وَاكْسِرْ لِغَيْرِهِمْ وَصِلْهَا جوَاداً دُونَ رَيْبٍ لِتُوصَلاَ 



الدرة : وبالقصر ......... وأرجه ... ( ب ) ن وأشبع ( ج ) د وفي الكل ( ف ) انقلا ) 



زاد لهشام في الطيبة وجه القصر ... وله في الشاطبية وجه الإشباع

وزاد لشعبة وجه الهمز و ضم الهاء مع القصر ( أرجئهُ ) ... وله من الشاطبية ( أرجهْ ) عدم الهمز وسكون الهاء . 

وزاد لابن وردان وجه الإشباع ... وله في الدرة وجه القصر . 



**************** 

الطيبة : واقصر...بيده غث.....

الدرة : ( وفي يده اقصر ( ط ) ل 

********* 



الطيبة :.. .......واقصر....... ترزقانه اختلف........ بن خذ

الدرة :.. اقصر....... و ( ب ) ن ترزقانه ...





وزاد لقالون في الطيبة وجه القصر، وله في الشاطبية وجه الإشباع

وزاد لابن وردان في الطيبة وجه الإشباع ، وله من الدرة وجه القصر



******* 

الطيبة : .....**.....عليه الله أنسانيه عف .. بضم كسر

الشاطبية : وَهَا كَسْرِ أَنْسَانِيهِ ضُمَّ لِحَفْصِهِمْ ** وَمَعْهُ عَلَيْهِ اللهَ فِي الْفَتْحِ وَصَّلاَ



******** 

الطيبة : بضم كسر أهله امكثوا فدا......

الشاطبية:لِحَمْ  َةَ فَاضْمُمْ كَسْرَهاَ أَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا مَعاً ...

الدرة : وها أهله قبل امكثوا الكسر ( ف ) صلا )

********

الطيبة : .......** والاصبهاني به انظر جودا 

يعني أنه قرأ بضم الهاء في قوله تعالى " يأتيكم به انظر كيف نصرف الآيات "  في "سورة الأنعام" في حالة الوصل فإذا وقف على الهاء سكنها كبقيّة الجماعة.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

باب المد والقصر
الطيبة : إن حرف مد قبل همز طولا جد فد ومز خلفاً وعن باقىالملا
وسط وقيل دونهم نل ثم كل روى فباقيهم أو اشبع مااتصل
للكل عن بعض........................  ........
الشاطبية : إِذَا أَلِفٌ أَوْ يَاؤُهَا بَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ أَوِ الْوَاوُ عَنْ ضَمّ لَقِي الْهَمْزَ طُوِّلاَ
..............................  ......
كَجِئَ وَعَنْ سُوءٍ وَشَاءَ اتِّصَالُهُ........  ..............
الدرة : ومدهم وسط......
زاد الطول في المتصل لابن ذكوان من طريق النقاش .
ففي الشاطبية و الدرة التوسط لسائر القراء سوي ورش و حمزة .
وزاد الطول في المتصل لسائر القراء مع ورش وحمزة ، فلا زيادة في المتصل لورش وحمزة .
وذكر تفاوت المدود في المتصل والمنفصل ـ أي أوجه فويق القصر وفويق التوسط ـ  كما في التيسير، ووافق الشاطبية في القصر ، والتوسط ، والطول . وأخذ بما  في الشاطبية اختيارا .


الطيبة :......وقصر المنفصل بن لى حماً عن خلفهم داع ثمل
الشاطبية : فَإِنْ يَنْفَصِلْ فَالْقَصْرُ يَادّرْهُ طَالِباً بِخُلْفِهِماَ يُرْوِيكَ دَرًّا وَمُخْضَلاَ
..............وَمَفْصُ  ولُهُ في أُمِّهَا أَمْرُهُ إِلَى
الدرة : وما انفصل اقصرن ... ( أ ) لا ( ح ) ز..................
زاد قصر المنفصل لكل من هشام وحفص .
وزاد التوسط لكل من السوسي ويعقوب .
والأصبهاني له القصر والتوسط . موافقا لقالون .
**
الطيبة : والبعض للتعظيم عن ذى القصرمد
وزاد مد التعظيم لسائر أصحاب القصر وهم ( قالون والأصبهاني وأبوعمرو وهشام وحفص ويعقوب بخلاف عنهم ، وابن كثير وأبوجعفر بلا خلاف )

**
الطيبة : ................... وأزرق إن بعد همز حرفمد .
مد له واقصر ووسط كنأى فالآن أوتوا إى ءآمنتمرأى
الشاطبية : وَمَا بَعْدَ هَمْزٍ ثَابِتٍ أَوْ مُغَيَّرٍ فَقَصْرٌ وَقَدْ يُرْوَى لِوَرْش مُطَوَّلاَ
وَوَسَّطَهُ قَوْمٌ كَآمَنَ هؤُلاَءِ آلِهَةً آتى لِلْإِيمَانِ مُثِّلاَ
**
الطيبة : لا عن منون ولا الساكن صح بكلمة أو همز وصل فىالأصح
وامنع يؤاخذ وبعاداّ الاولى خلف والآن وإسرائيلا
الشاطبية : سِوى يَاءِ إِسْرَاءيِلَ أَوْ بَعْدَ سَاكِنٍ صَحِيحٍ كَقُرْآنِ وَمَسْئُولاً اسْأَلاَ
وَمَا بَعْدَ هَمْزِ لْوَصْلِ إيتِ وَبَعْضُهُمْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ آلانَ مُسْتَفْهِماً تَلاَ
وَعَادً الْأُولى وَابْنُ غَلْبُونَ طَاهِرٌ بِقَصْرِ جَمِيعِ الْبَاب قَالَ وَقَوَّلاَ
زاد لورش المد في (إسرائيل) أي – في البدل- الإشباع و التوسط .
فيبقي في " إسرائيل " مذهبان :
1. الاستثناء : أي مد جميع البدل واستثناء " إسرائيل ـ أي قصره ـ
2.التسوية : أي معاملة بدل إسرائيل كأي بدل آخر متي ( وسطت أو أشبعت ) في  بدل آخر ، فعلت ذلك في " إسرائيل " ، والقصر متفق عليه في بدل " إسرائيل " .
زاد لورش جواز الخلف فيما بعد همز الوصل في الابتداء نحو " ايت "
الدرة : ..........وبعد الهمز واللين ( أ ) صلا )

وفي الطيبة منع الخلاف في "يؤاخذ " .
الطيبة : وامنع يؤاخذ..
الشاطبية :وبعضهم يؤاخذكم ....
منع الخلاف في "يؤاخذ " ، والشاطبي ذكر الوجهين بدلالة قوله ( وبعضهم ) فدل أن البعض الآخر خالف

**
الطيبة : وحرفى اللين قبيل همزة عنه امددن ووسطن بكلمة
لا موئلاً موءودة.............
الشاطبية : وَإِنْ تَسْكُنِ الْيَا بَيْنَ فَتْحٍ وَهَمْزَةٍ بِكَلِمَةٍ أَوْ وَاوٌ فَوَجْهَانِ جُمِّلاَ
بِطُولٍ وَقَصْرٍ وَصْلُ وَرْشٍ وَوَقْفُهُ........
................... وَعَنْ كُلٍ الْمَوْءُودَةُ اقْصُرْ وَمَوْئِلاَ
· زاد لورش القصر في اللين المهموز سوي كلمة (شيء). أي قصر جميع اللين  المهموز نحو :"كهيئة ـ سوءة " ماعدا كلمة "شئ" فيها التوسط على قصر جميع  اللين .
**
الطيبة : وبعض خص مد............. شيىء له مع حمزة...............
· وورش له القصر في اللين سوي كلمة (شيء) ـ كما سبق ـ .
· وزاد لحمزة التوسط في ( شئ) وله في الشاطبية السكت لحمزة ، وعدم السكت  لخلاد بخلاف ـ وسيأتي مزيد بيان عند الحديث عن السكت في بابه ـ إن شاء الله  ـ

الطيبة : وأشبع المد لساكن لزم....
الشاطبية : وَعَنْ كُلِّهِمْ بِالْمَدِّ مَا قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ ..........
الحديث هنا عن المدّ اللازم الكلمي المثقل والمخفف وأيضا الممدود لأجل  الساكن من الأحرف المقطعة أوائل السور المجموعة في كلمة ( نقص عسلكم ) وكل  ذلك في الطيبة .
أما الشاطبية تتحدث عن المدّ اللازم الكلمي المثقل والمخفف فقط ثم أفرد الأحرف المقطعة بقوله :
الشاطبية : وَمُدَّ لَهُ عِنْدَ الْفَوَاتِحِ مُشْبِعاً وَفي عَيْن الْوَجْهَانِ وَالطُّولُ فُضِّلاَ
وَفي نَحْوِ طهَ الْقَصْرُ إِذْ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ وَمَا فِي أَلِفْ مِنْ حَرْفِ مَدٍ فَيُمْطَلاَ
الطيبة :.................. ونحو عين فالثلاثة لهم

وزاد القصر في (عين) في فاتحة مريم و الشورى ولكل القراء من الشاطبية و الدرة و الوجهان الطول والتوسط فقط.
*
الطيبة :........ فالثلاثة لهم ........كساكن الوقف
الشاطبية : وعِنْدَ سُكُونِ الْوَقْفِ وَجْهَانِ أُصِّلا
زاد وجه القصر في العارض للسكون ، وفي الشاطبية الوجهان الطول والتوسط .
وألمح إلي أن القصر لم يؤصل كما حكاه تلميذه السخاوي في معني قوله (أصلا)فيكون اختيار الشاطبي : الطول والتوسط ،واختار التوسط
*
الطيبة : وفى اللين يقل طول
الشاطبية : ....................وَعِن  ْدَ سُكُونِ الْوَقْفِ لِلْكُلِّ أُعْمِلاَ
وَعَنْهُمْ سُقُوطُ الْمَدِّ فِيهِ وَوَرْشُهُمْ يُوَافِقُهُمْ فِي حَيْثُ لَا هَمْزَ مُدْخَلاَ
فرّق في الطيبة بين اللين العارض وبين غيره من العارض من حيث المد ، فجعل  اللين الموقوف عليه في اللين أقلّ من الممدود ؛ بمعنى أنك إذا مددت نحو "  تعلمون " ست حركات ، لك في نحو (خوف ) أربع حركات .


وأقوى السببين يستقل...
زاد هذه القاعدة في الطيبة ومعناها : متى اجتمع سببان في حرف مدّ واحد قدم  أقواها نحو (رئاء) فالألف في رئاء يكون بدلا باعتبار أن الهمز قبله ، ويكون  متصلا باعتبار أن الهمز بعده فيقدم المتصل على البدل ،وأيضا في نحو ( جاءو  أباهم )فالواو مشتركة بين البدل والمنفصل ويقدم كونه منفصلا عن كونه بدلا  ..وهكذا في بقية صوره .أما الألف من "جاءو" لا تدخل في هذا الباب ؛ لأنها  ليست مشتركة بين نوعين من المدود .والله أعلم

*
الطيبة : والبعض قد قصر سوءات
الشاطبية : وَفِي وَاوِ سَوْآتٍ خِلاَفٌ لِوَرْشِهِمْ
واو "سوءات" في الشاطبية فيه ثلاثة أوجه : القصر والتوسط والإشباع ؛ لأنه  عطف الخلاف على وجهين وهما (بطول وقصر وصل ورش...) فيكون هناك وجه ثالث وهو  القصر المحض وهذا ما ذكره الشراح .
ومنع في الطيبة : وجه الطول في واو "سوءات " .والله أعلم
**
الطيبة : والبعض مد لحمزة فى نفى لا كلامرد
*وزاد في (لا) النافية للجنس التوسط لحمزة مثل (لا ريب / لاشية .....)
*
الطيبة : والمد أولى إن تغير السبب وبقى الأثر أو فاقصرأحب
الشاطبية : وَإِنْ حَرْفُ مَدِّ قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ مُغَيَّرٍ يَجُزْ قَصْرُهُ وَالْمَدُّ مَا زَالَ أَعْدَلاَ

زاد في الطيبة تفصيلا أكثر مما في الشاطبية ، فالشاطبي قدم المد مطلقا علي القصر سواء في حال التسهيل أو الإسقاط.
وفي الطيبة المد مقدم في حال التسهيل . وأما في حال إسقاط الهمز فالقصر مقدم .
وبيت الشاطبية مذكور في "باب الهمزتين من كلمتين "

تنبيهات :

· مسألة تفاوت المدود ، لا تفاوت مع الخمس حركات ، فمتى مددت خمس حركات في  المتصل لا ينبغي لك الإتيان بأقل من ذلك في المنفصل .. ويجوز التفاوت في  المنفصل مع الأربع حركات في المتصل .
· ذكر ابن الجزري ثلاثة مذاهب في المدودعند القراء ، والمذهب الأول عليه  العمل وهو من قوله (..طولا جد فد ومز خلفا وعن باقي الملا ) أما تفاوت  المدود من قوله ( وقيل دونهم نل ثم كل روى فباقيهم ) ثم المذهب الثالث (أو  اشبع ما اتصل للكل عن بعض ) ولم يمنع ابن الجزري من العمل بالمذهبين  الآخرين .
· البدل يقسم لقسمين : بدل ثابت ، وبدل مغيّر
فالثابت مثل : ءامنا ـ ءاتنا )، والمغير يقسم لثلاثة :مغير بالنقل مثل  (الآخر ) ،مغيّر بالإبدال مثل ( هؤلاء يالهة ) ،مغيّر بالتسهيل مثل (  ء*امنتم ـ ء*الهتنا ) .
مدّ التعظيم جمعها المتولي في الروض (( لا ريب, لا علم, لا شية , لا  جناح,لا عدوان,فلا رفث,ولا فسوق, ولا جدال, لا طاقة,لا خلاق, لا غالب,لا  خير, فلا كاشف,لا مبدل, لا شريك, فلا ملجأ,لا تبديل,فلا راد,لا جرم,لا  عاصم,فلا كيل,لا تثريب, لا مرد,لا معقب,لا قوة, لا مساس, لا عوج,فلا كفران,  لا برهان, لا بشرى,لا ضير, لا قبل, لا مقام, فلا فوت, فلا ممسك, فلا مرسل,  فلا صريخ, لا ظلم, لا حجة, لا مولى,فلا ناصر, لا وزر) وليس منها المنون  نحو ( لا خوفٌ )
يتبع بإذن الله.....

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

اب الهمزتين من كلمةفهما لا يأتيان إلا في أول الكلام ،وليس لهما وجود في أوسطها أو آخرها .
· الهمزة الأولى منهما حركتها الفتح مطلقا ؛ لأنها همزة استفهام ما عدا كلمة (أئمة ) .
· الهمزة الأولى ليس فيها عمل ،إلا في موضعين لقنبل في الأعراف والملك كما  سيأتي ،وكذا في وقف حمزة في نحو (قال أأقررتم ) بوجه تسهيل الأولى والثانية  ، ولا يتأتى له تسهيل الأولى وتحقيق الثانية ؛ لأن الهمزة المتوسطة أولى  بالتغيير من التي في أول الكلمة .
· إذا قيل في هذا الباب الهمزة المفتوحة أو المكسورة أو المضمومة إنما  يعنون به الهمزة الثانية فقط ،وقد تقدم أن الأولى مفتوحة أبدا .
· الحديث في هذا الباب عن قاعدة : تسهيل الهمزة الثانية أو إبدالها ، وبعد  هذه القاعدة وضع كلمات المستفهم والمخبر ، وعن الاستفهام المكرر ، وعن  الإدخال بين الهمزتين وعدمه ،وعن موانع الإدخال .والله أعلم
الطيبة : ثانيهما سهل غنى حرم حلا....

الشاطبية : وَتَسْهِيلُ أُخْرَى هَمْزَتَيْنِ بِكِلْمةٍ سَمَا.....

الدرة : ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا وسهلن ... ...( أ ) تى

قوله في الدرة ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا ) أي أن رويسا له التسهيل كأصله ، وهو المرموز له في الطيبة بالغين من ( غنى ) .

*******

الطيبة : وخلف ذى الفتح لوى أبدل جلا....خلفا

الشاطبية : ......... وَبِذَاتِ الْفتْحِ خُلْفٌ لِتَجْمُلاَ

 وَقُلْ أَلِفاً عَنْ أَهْلِ مِصْرَ تَبَدَّلَّتْ لِوَرْشٍ وَفي بَغْدَادَ يُرْوَى مُسَهَّلاَ

وقوله (لِوَرْشٍ .... مُسَهَّلاَ ) فالتسهيل هنا تكرار لتوضيح الطريق وإلا  فإنه قد ذكره ضمن قوله (وَتَسْهِيلُ أُخْرَى هَمْزَتَيْنِ بِكِلْمةٍ سَمَا)

 والاصبهاني لا يقرأ بإبدال الهمزة الثانية من كلمة ـ خلافا لأحد أوجه ورش ـ ويقرأ الأصبهاني بالتسهيل فقط .

*****

الطيبة : ... وغير المك أن يؤتى أحد... يخبر

الشاطبية : وَفِي آلِ عِمْرَانَ عَنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرِهِمْ يُشَفَّعُ أَنْ يُؤْتَى إِلَى مَا تَسَهَّلاَ

إذا كان غير المكي يخبر ؛ فالمكي بالاستفهام  في (أَنْ يُؤْتَى) وهذا من الضد .

**************

الطيبة : يخبر....أن كان روى اعلم حبر عد.... وحققت شم فى صبا   

الشاطبية :  وَفِي نُونٍ فِي أَنْ كَانَ شَفعَ حَمْزَةٌ وَشُعْبَةُ أَيْضاً وَالدِّمَشْقِي مُسَهِّلاَ     

الدرة : ( ... اخبر ... ءأن كان ( ف ) د واسأل مع اذهبتم ( ا ) ذ ( حلا)

 (يخبر ... روى اعلم حبر عد) سوى هؤلاء القراء لهم الاستفهام  ـ أي بهمزتين  ـ ، والمستفهم :منهم من يحقق وهم (شم فى صبا) والباقون لهم التسهيل .

وفي الدرة قوله (وأسأل مع )أي استفهم مع (أن كان ) وكذا معها ( أذهبتم ) لأبي جعفر ويعقوب وهما يسهلان الهمزة الثانية .

********

الطيبة : وأعجمى... حم شد صحبة أخبر زد لــم ...غصن خلفهم

الشاطبية : وَحَقَّقَهَا فِي فُصِّلَتْ صُحْبَةٌ ءأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَالأولَى أَسْقِطَنَّ لِتُسْهِلاَ

وزاد في الطيبة لهشام وجه الاستفهام  في (ءاعجمي) و لهشام إسقاط الهمزة الأولي فقط في الشاطبية .

وزاد في الطيبة وجه الإخبار في (ءاعجمي) لقنبل ورويس ، ولهما في الشاطبية و الدرة التسهيل في الثانية بلا إدخال .

وقوله (وأعجمى... حم ) أي كلمة"أاعجمي " التي في "حم" سورة "فصلت "

**********

الطيبة : أخبر ..... أذهبتم اتل حز كفا....

186 - وَهَمْزَة أَذْهَبْتُمْ فِي الأَحْقَافِ شُفِّعَتْ بِأُخْرَى كَمَا دَامَتْ وِصَالاً مُوَصَّلاَ

الدرة : واسأل مع اذهبتم ( ا ) ذ ( حلا)

ذكر في الطيبة مَن يخبر ، وفي الشاطبية والدرة من يقرأ بالاستفهام ، فيكتمل القراء.

**********

الطيبة : . أَخْبِرْ.......... وَدِنْ ثَنَا إِنَّكْ َلأَنْتَ يُوسُفَا

الشاطبية : ...وَرُدْ بِالاخْبَارِ فِي قَالُوا أَئِنَّكَ دَغْفَلاَ (سورة يوسف )

الدرة :( اخبر ..... وإنك لأنت ( إ ) ذا .........

*******

الطيبة : أخبر .....وَءَائِذَا مَامُتُّ بِالْخُلْفِ مَتَى * * *

وأَخْبَروا بِخُلْفٍ إِذَا مَا مُتُّ مُوفِينَ وُصَّلاَ (سورة مريم )

*******

الطيبة : أخبر .......إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ غَيْرُ شُعْبَتَا

الشاطبية :.... وَاسْتِفْهَامُ إِنَّا صَفَا وِلاَ (سورة الواقعة )

في الطيبة ذكر الإخبار للكل إلا شعبة بالاستفهام ، والاستفهام لشعبة  ذكره في الشاطبية صراحة .

*********

الطيبة : أخبر ..... أَئِنَّكُمْ َلاْعَرافَ عَنْ مَدًا أَئِنْ * * * لَناَ بِهَا حِرْمٌ عَلاَ ....

الشاطبية : ..... وَبِالإِخْبَارِ إِنَّكُمُو عَلاَ

أَلاَ وعَلَى الحِرْمِيُّ إنَّ لَنَا هُنَا ...........(سورة الأعراف )

************

الطيبة : أخبر .......... والخلف زن  ... آمَنْتُمُو طَهَ

الشاطبية : وَلِقُنْبُلٍ بِإِسْقَاطِهِ الأُولى بِطه تُقُبِّلاَ

وزاد في الطيبة أيضاً لقنبل وجه الاستفهام في (ءامنتم) في طه حيث له إسقاط الهمزة الأولي في الشاطبية وقرأها بالإخبار مثل حفص .

**

الطيبة : أخبر...وَفِي الثَّلاَثِ عَنْ * * * حَفْصٍ رُوَيْسٍ اَلاصْبَهَانِيْ أَخْبِرَنْ

الشاطبية : وَطه وفِي الأَعْرَافِ وَالشُّعَرَا بِهَا ءَآمَنْتُمُ لِلكُلِّ ثَالِثًا ابْدِلاَ

.... بإسقاطه الأولى ......وَفي كُلِّهَا حَفْصٌ ...

الدرة : ( ءآمنتم اخبر ( ط ) ب ..)

  قرأ الاصبهاني (ءامنتم) في مواضعها الثلاثة بالإخبار أي بهمزة واحدة مثل حفص.

**

الطيبة : وَحَقَّقَ الثَّلاَثَ لِي الْخُلْفُ شَفَا * * * صِفْ شِمْ

 الشاطبية : وَحَقَّقَ ثَانٍ صُحْبَةٌ

الدرة : ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا

وزاد لهشام في (ءءامنتم) وجه التحقيق ، وله التسهيل فقط في الشاطبية .

في الدرة : ذكر الإخبار لرويس فيبقى روح بالاستفهام ، ومذهبه التحقيق ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا)

*****

 الطيبة : ءَآلِهَتُنَا شَهْدٌ كَفَا

الشاطبية : ءَآلِهةٌ كُوفٍ يُحَقِّقُ ثَانِياً وَقُلْ أَلِفاً لِلْكُلِّ ثَالِثاً ابْدِلاَ(سورة الزخرف)

الدرة : ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا  

وهذه الكلمة اتفق فيها القراء في الاستفهام ،وكذا في إبدال الثالثة ألفا ، فيؤخذ لروح التحقيق من عموم إطلاق التحقيق لروح .

**

 الطيبة : وَالْمُلْكَ وَالأَعْرَافَ الاُولى أَبْدِلاَ * * * فِى الْوَصْلِ وَاوًا زُرْ وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ

بِخُلْفِهِ..........

الشاطبية : وَلِقُنْبُلٍ بِإِسْقَاطِهِ الأُولى..وأَبْدَ  لَ قُنْبُلٌ فِي اْلأَعْرَافِ مِنْهَا الْوَاوَ وَالْمُلْكِ مُوْصِلاَ .

وزاد في الطيبة لقنبل تحقيق الهمزة الأولي في الوصل في الأعراف في قوله (  فرعون ءامنتم) وكذا حققها في الملك في قوله ( وإليه النشور- وأمنتم) ، وفي  الشاطبية : الإبدال قولا واحدا .

**********

الطيبة : وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ.... أَئِنَّ الاَنْعَامَ اخْتُلِفْ * * * غَوْثٌ .....

*ومعلوم أن لرويس التسهيل في الهمزة الثانية من كل همزتين في كلمة قال في  الدرة : ( لثانيهما حقق ( ي ) مينا  ) فيكون لرويس التسهيل على أصله .

وزاد في الطيبة التحقيق في (أئنكم) في سورة الأنعام لرويس .

*****

الطيبة : وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ.........َأ  ِنَّ فُصِّلَتْ خُلْفٌ لَطُفْ

الشاطبية : وَفي فُصِّلَتْ حَرْفٌ وَبِالخُلْفِ سُهِّلاَ

**********

الطيبة :  أَأَسْجُدُ الْخِلاَفُ مِزْ

زاد في الطيبة وجه التسهيل في الهمزة الثانية ، وقرأها ابن ذكوان بالتحقيق من الشاطبية .

*******
الطيبة : .............وَأَخْبِ  َا * * * بِنَحْوَ ءَائِذَا أَئِنَّا كُرِّرا
الشاطبية :وَمَا كُرِّرَ اسْتِفْهَامُهُ نَحْوُ آئِذَا أَئِنَّا فَذُو اسْتِفْهَامٍ الْكُلُّ أَوَّلاَ
المقصود بالاستفهام المكرر ما كان من مقطعي استفهام مثل «أئذا، أئنا»  وجملته أحد عشر موضعا في تسع سور ، والخلاف بين القراء في خمس سور : (  النمل ـ العنكبوت ـ الصافات ـ الواقعة ـ النازعات ) .
بدأ الشاطبي هذا الباب بذكر أصحاب القاعدة في الاستفهام الأول ، ثم إيراد  الخلاف فيه ، ثم بعد الانتهاء من الاستفهام الأول اتجه للاستفهام الثاني  وذكر أصحاب القاعدة وإيراد المختلف فيه .
أما في الطيبة : فقد وضع ابن الجزري أصحاب الاستفهام الأول والثاني في بيت  ثم إيراد المختلف فيهما . وصنيع الشاطبي أسهل في الاستحضار .
فائدة : لا يوجد قارئ يخبر في الموضعين ، إما الاستفهام فيهما ، أو الاستفهام في الأولى والإخبار في الثانية أو العكس .
تنبيه : أمام كل بيت أضع لك قيدا للبيت ( أخبر ـ مخبر ـ مستفهم ـ الأولى ـ  الثانية.... ) حتى تستحضر القيد الذي يتحدث عنه البيت ..مثال :
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا ... (أولاها ).... وَالسَّاهِرَهْ * * * ثَنَا
الحديث عن الإخبار (أخبرا ) وكلمة(أولاها ) أي الهمزة الأولي ، فتدرك عن أي قيد يتحدث
**
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا **........أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا ........
الشاطبية : فَذُو اسْتِفْهَامٍ الْكُلُّ أَوَّلاَ.... سِوَى نَافِعٍ فِي النَّمْلِ وَالشَّامِ مُخْبِرٌ ..
الدرة : ( وأخبر في الاولى إن تكرر ( إ ) ذا .
قوله (سِوَى نَافِعٍ فِي النَّمْلِ) استثنى للإمام نافع بمفرده في الشاطبية  موضع النمل ،فيتبقى لنا عشرة مواضع بعد إخراج موضع النمل ، فالشام أخبر في  العشرة الباقية سوى سورتي الواقعة والنازعات استفهم في الأول ، فالخلاصة:  أن الشام ليس له في أول النمل إلا الاستفهام ـ بخلاف ما قد يوهم البيت بأنه  مخبر في جميع المواضع سوى سورتي الواقعة والنازعات.
**
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا **....الثَّانِي رُدِ * * * إِذْ ظَهَرُوا
الشاطبية : مُخْبِرًا ...... وَهْوَ في الثَّانِي أَتَى رَاشِدًا وَلاَ
والمقصود هنا بالثاني الاستفهام الثاني (أئنا)
الطيبة :..... الثَّانِي .........وَالنَّمْل   مَعْ نُونٍ زِدِ رُضْ كِسْ
الشاطبية :... الثَّانِي....وَهْ  وَ فِي الْنَّمْلِ كُنْ رِضَا وَزَادَاهُ نُونًا إِنَّنَا عَنْهُمَا اعْتَلاَ
الدرة : .....وفي النمل الاستفهام ( ح ) م فيهما كلا )
قول الناظمَين ( زد ـ وزاداه ) أي زيادة النون في الموضع الثاني ( إنا ) لتصبح (إننا ) وهما يخبران في هذا الموضع .
*
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا.. وَالنَّمْلُ ... وَأُولاَهَا مَدًا
الشاطبية : فَذُو اسْتِفْهَامٍ الْكُلُّ أَوَّلاَ.... سِوَى نَافِعٍ فِي النَّمْلِ
الدرة : .....وفي النمل الاستفهام ( ح ) م فيهما كلا )
الهاء في (أولاها ) تعود على سورة النمل ـ أي الاستفهام الأول (ءائذا ) من السورة .
قوله (وأولاها مدا ) يخبر نافع وأبو جعفر في الموضع الأول من النمل ،  ويلاحظ أنه ذكر أبو جعفر فيمن يخبرون في الهمزة الأولى في قوله  (وَأَخْبِرَا *أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا ) وقصد بإعادته مع نافع إخراج ابن  عامر من الإخبار في الموضع الأول من النمل ، حتى لا يوهم ترك أبي جعفر  إدخال ابن عامر .
*
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا ... (أولاها ).... وَالسَّاهِرَهْ * * * ثَنَا
الشاطبية : مخبر ...سِوَى النَّازِعَاتِ مَعْ إِذَا وَقَعَتْ وِلاَ
(السورتان مستثنى من الإخبار ـ أي النازعات والواقعة قرأهما ابن عامر بالاستفهام في الموضع الأول ـ كما سبق قبل ـ )
وفي الطيبة ذكر أبا جعفر بالإخبار في أول النازعات ـ مع أنه على القاعدة  (وَأَخْبِرَا *أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا ) ـ والغرض من ذكره إخراج ابن عامر ؛  لأنه يقرأ هنا بالاستفهام .
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا....ال  ساهرة ....وَثَانِيهَا ظُبىً إِذْ رُمْ كَرَهْ
الشاطبية : ... مُخْبِرًا ......وَعَمَّ رِضاً فِي النَّازِعَاتِ
(وَثَانِيهَا) الهاء عائدة على الساهرة ـ أي سورة النازعات ـ .

*
الطيبة : وَأَخْبِرَا....... وَأَوَّلَ اْلأَوَّلِ مِنْ ذِبْحٍ كَوَى
( وأخبر في الاولى إن تكرر ( إ ) ذا سوى .....مع أول الذبح فاسألا )
والمقصود من (وأول ) الاستفهام الأول ، أما المقصود من ( الأول ) المعرف  الآية نفسها (( أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا  لَمَبْعُوثُونَ (16)) لأنها الأولى ، وسيأتي الكلام عن الآية الثانية إن  شاء الله . وذكر " كوى " ابن عامر مع أنه ذكره في القاعدة ( أخبرا ...  أَوَّلُه ثَبْتُ كَمَا ) لإخراج أبي جعفر من القاعدة .
في الدرة : قرأ أبو جعفر الموضع الأول هنا بالاستفهام بخلاف قاعدته( وأخبر  في الاولى إن تكرر ( إذا) إلا أنه أخرج هذا الموضع بقوله : ( مع أول الذبح  فاسألا) .
الطيبة : أخبرا ... مِنْ ذِبْحٍ ..* * * ثَانِيَهُ مَعْ وَقَعَتْ رُدْ إِذْ ثَوَى
(ثَانِيَهُ) الهاء عائدة على الذبح (الصافات ) ((أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا  تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَدِينُونَ (53) ))، ومعها (وقعت ) أي سورة  الواقعة .
ومرموز (رد إذ ثوى ) مأخوذة من القاعدة الأصلية وهي :( وَأَخْبِرَا  **....الثَّانِي رُدِ * * * إِذْ ظَهَرُوا ) وانضم معهم أبو جعفر؛ لأنه  يستفهم في أول الذبح وأول الواقعة فقط ـ وقد سبق ـ أما الموضع الثاني هنا  فهو يخبر فيه .
**
الطيبة : وَالكُلُّ أُولاَهَا ..... مُسْتَفْهِمُ
( أولاها) الهاء عائدة على آخر مذكور ( سورة الواقعة )
الشاطبية : مخبر ...سِوَى النَّازِعَاتِ مَعْ إِذَا وَقَعَتْ وِلاَ
استثنى من الإخبار سورتي النازعات والواقعة فقرأهما بالاستفهام .
والخلاصة : أن جميع القراء قرؤوا بالاستفهام في الأول (ءائذا ) من سورة الواقعة .
*
الطيبة : وَالكُلُّ .... وَثَانِي العَنْكَباَ * * * مُسْتَفْهِمُ
الشاطبية : مُخْبِرًا ......... سِوَى الْعَنْكَبُوتِ
الدرة : وفي الثان أخبر ( ح ) ط سوى العنكب اعكسا.
وفي الدرة ذكر ليعقوب الإخبار في الموضع الثاني(ءائنا) والاستفهام في  الموضع الأول ، فيكون العكس في العنكبوت : الاستفهام في الموضع الثاني ـ  مثل بقية القراء ـ ، والإخبار في الموضع الأول .
والخلاصة : أن جميع القراء يأخذون بالاستفهام في الموضع الثاني من سورة العنكبوت .
الطيبة : ..... مُسْتَفْهِمُ.....  َلأَوَّلِ صُحْبَةٌحَبَا
الشاطبية : وَدُونَ عِنَادٍ عَمَّ فِي الْعَنْكَبُوتِ مُخْبِرًا
ذكر في الشاطبية في الموضع الأول من سورة العنكبوت من قرؤوا بالإخبار ، وفي  الطيبة ذكر من قرؤوا بالاستفهام ، فيكون مرموز(صحبة حبا ) لهم الاستفهام  في الموضع الأول من سورة العنكبوت ، وبقية القراء بالخبر .
الطيبة : وَهَمْزَ وَصْلٍ مِنْ كآللهُ أَذِنْ * * * أَبْدِلْ لكُلٍّ أَوْ فَسَهِّلْ وَاقْصُرَنْ
الشاطبية : وَإِنْ هَمْزُ وَصْلٍ بَيْنَ لاَمٍ مُسَكِّنٍ وَهَمْزَةِ الاِسْتِفْهَامِ فَامْدُدْهُ مُبْدِلاَ
فَلِلْكُلِّ ذَا أَوْلى وَيَقْصُرُهُ الَّذِي يُسَهِّلُ عَنْ كُلِّ كَآلانَ مُثِّلاَ
جاءت في ثلاث كلم في مواضع ست «آلذكرين» كلاهما في الأنعام «آلآن» الحرفان  كلاهما في يونس ، «آلله أذن لكم» وهذا متفق بين جميع القراء.
*
الطيبة : أَبْدِلْ...أَوْ فَسَهِّلْ ....كَذَا بِهِ السِّحْرُ ثَنَا حُزْ...
الشاطبية : مَعَ الْمدِّ قَطْعُ السِّحْرِ حُكْمٌ (سورة يونس )
الدرة : اسْأَلاَ... أَأَلسِّحْرُ أَمْ (سورة يونس )
وها هو الموضع السابع وهو ما انفرد به أبو عمرو وأبوجعفر .
**
الطيبة : ....وَالْبَدَلْ * * * وَالْفَصْلُ مِنْ نَحْوِ ءَءَامَنْتُمْ خَطَلْ
الشاطبية : وَلاَ مَدَّ بَيْنَ الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ هُنَا وَلاَ بِحَيْثُ ثَلاَثٌ يَتَّفِقْنَ تَنَزُّلاَ
(ءءامنتم ـ ءءالهتنا ) هاتان الكلمتان فقط اجتمع فيها ثلاث همزات أبدلت  الثلاثة ألفا للكل ،وجرى حكم التحقيق والتسهيل في الهمزة الثانية ، وقوله (  والبدل ) زاد في الطيبة التصريح بمنع الإبدال في الهمزة الثانية فتكون  الثانية والثالثة مبدلتين ألفا(ءاامنتم ) ، وقلت (التصريح ) لأن ابن الناظم  اعتقد أن الشاطبي قصر في ذلك حيث قال (وقصر في الشاطبية حيث لم ينبه على  ذلك) ؛ بل قول الشاطبي ( للكل ثالثا ابدلا ) فيه دلالة على اختصاص الهمزة  الثالثة فقط بالإبدال فتخرج الثانية .والله أعلم .
و( الفصل ) المقصودبه الإدخال ، وهو ما قاله الشاطبي (وَلاَمَدَّ بَيْنَ  الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ هُنَا وَلاَ بِحَيْثُ ثَلاَثٌ يَتَّفِقْنَ تَنَزُّلاَ)
**
الشاطبية : وَأَضْرُبُ جَمْعِ الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ ثَلاَثَةٌ ءأَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ أَئِنَّا أَنْزِلاَ
انفرد الشاطبي بذكر أمثلة لأنواع الهمزات الثلاثة .
*
الطيبة : وَالمَدُّ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالكَسْرِ حَجَرْ * * * بِنْ ثِقْ لَهُ الخُلْفُ ..
الشاطبية : وَمَدُّكَ قَبْلَ الْفَتْحِ وَالْكَسْرِ حُجَّةٌ بِهَا لُذُّ وَقَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ خُلْفٌ لَهُ وَلاَ
الدرة : لِثَانِيهِمَا ...وَسَهِّلَنْ بِمَدٍّ أَتَى ...) في الأنواع الثلاثة .
زاد في الطيبة عدم الإدخال في المفتوحة لهشام ، وله في الشاطبية الإدخال في المفتوحة قولا واحدا .
فيتحصل لهشام في المفتوحة أربعةأوجه بضرب وجهي التسهيل وعدمه في وجهى  الإدخال وعدمه ومنع القراء الوجه الرابع وهو التسهيل من غير إدخال .
أما المكسورة : فالشاطبي جعل الخلف لهشام ما عدا السبع كلمات فيها الإدخال  قولا واحدا (وَفي سَبْعَةٍ لاَ خُلْفَ عَنْهُ بِمَرْيَمٍ وَفي حَرْفَيِ  الأَعْرَافِ وَالشُّعَرَا الْعُلاَ .. أَئِنَّكَ آئِفْكاً مَعًا فَوْقَ  صَادِهَا وَفي فُصِّلَتْ حَرْفٌ....) وكذا في المكرر الإدخال قولا واحدا  لهشام وهذا ما جعل الشاطبي يذكر قالون وأبا عمرو في المكرر ـ مع أنه نص  لهما الإدخال في المكسورة قولا واحدا( وَهُمْ عَلَى أُصُولِهِمْ وَامْدُدْ  لِوَى حَافِظٍ بَلاَ ) ليخرج خلف هشام في المكسورة ويثبت له الإدخال قولا  واحدا في المكرر.
وفي الطيبة له الخلف في كل ذلك .
الطيبة : .... وَقَبْلَ الضَّمِّ ثَرْ ... وَالْخُلْفُ حُزْ بِي لُذْ
الشاطبية : وَمَدُّكَ قَبْلَ الضَّمِّ لَبَّى حَبِيبُهُ بِخُلْفهِمَا بَرَّا ...
زاد في الطيبة وجه عدم الإدخال لقالون في الهمزة المضمومة ، وله في الشاطبية الإدخال قولا واحدا .
والهمزة المضمومة جاءت في ثلاثة مواضع في القرآن فقط وهي: ( أؤنبئكم "آل عمران " ـ أأنزل "ص " ـ أألقى " القمر " )

الطيبة: ....وَعَنْهُ أَوَّلاَ * * * كَشُعْبَةٍ وَغَيْرُهُ امْدُدْ سَهِّلاَ
201 - وَفي آلِ عِمْرَانَ رَووْا لِهِشَامِهِمْ كَحَفْصٍ وَفي الْبَاقِي كَقَالُونَ وَاعْتَلاَ
قوله ( وعنه ) عائد على اللام من ( لذ ) وهو هشام له مذهب ثالث (وهو ما  يطلق عليه مذهب التفصيل ) :فقرأها في آل عمران مثل عاصم بكماله ـ أي  بالتحقيق بلا إدخال ـ ، وموضعي ص والقمر أدخل مع التسهيل كقراءة قالون في  الشاطبية .
**
الطيبة : أَئِمَّةً سَهِّلْ أَوَ ابْدِلْ حُطْ غِنَا * * * حِرْمٍ وَمَدٌّ لَاحَ بالْخُلْفِ ثَنَا
مُسَهِّلاً وَالأَصْبَهَانِ  ي بِالْقَصَصْ * * * فِى الثَّانِ وَالسَّجْدَةِ مَعْهُ المَدُّ نَصْ
الشاطبة : وَآئِمَّةً بِالخُلْفِ قَدْ مَدَّ وَحْدَهُ وَسَهِّلْ سَمَاوَصْفاً وَفي النَّحْوِ أُبْدِلاَ
الدرة : وسهلن ... بمد ( أ ) تى والقصر في الباب ( ح ) للا )
وزاد في الطيبة الإبدال في " أئمة " لكل من له التسهيل وعد الشاطبي –  الإبدال – وجهاً نحوياً، لا أدائياً ، ولا يقرأ به من طريق الشاطبية . وكل  من يبدل أئمة ياء ليس له الإدخال ـ أي الإدخال بين الهمزتين لايأتيان على  الإبدال ـ والله اعلم
«أئمة» جمع «إمام» وأصلها: «أأممة» على وزن «أفعلة» التقى ميمان فأريد  إدغامهما، فنقلت حركة الميم الأولى للساكن قبلها وهو الهمزة الثانية، فأدى  ذلك إلى اجتماع همزتين ثانيتهما مكسورة.(الشيخ محمد محيسن)
وجاءت أئمة في خمسة مواضع ((سورة التوبة الآية 12). (سورة الأنبياء الآية  73 ـ (سورة القصص الآية 5) (سورة القصص الآية 41).(سورة السجدة الآية 24).
الأصبهاني له في سورتي القصص والسجدة الإدخال مع التسهيل ، ويوافق ورشا في المواضع الثلاثة الباقية أي بدون إدخال.
الطيبة : أن كان أعجمي خلف مليا ...
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإدخال بين الهمزتين في «ءأن كان» القلم ، وقد  سبق أن ذكر له الاستفهام مع التسهيل في قوله (أن كان روى اعلم حبر عد  ..وحقّقت شم في صبا ) فيكون لابن عامر بكماله الاستفهام مع التسهيل وكذا  الوجه في الشاطبية (وَفِي نُونٍ فِي أَنْ كَانَ شَفعَ ..... وَالدِّمَشْقِي  مُسَهِّلاَ) .
*
الطيبة : ... والكلّ مبدل كآسى أوتيا
الشاطبية : وَإِبْدَالُ أُخْرَى الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ لِكُلِّهِمْ إِذَا سَكَنَتْ عَزْمٌ كَآدَمَ أُوهِلاَ (الهمز المفرد )
تنبيهات

قال في النشر: ... ولا يجوز الفصل بها في حال إبدالها الياء المحضة لأن  الفصل إنما ساغ تشبيهها لها بـ (أينا. أيذا) وسائر الباب وذلك الشبه إنما  يكون في حالة التحقيق أو التسهيل بين بين أما حالة الإبدال فإن ذلك يمتنع  أصلاً وقياساً ولم يرد بذلك نص عمن يعتبر...)ا.هـ

*(ءالءان ) فيه الإبدال مع ( المد ست حركات والتسهيل مع القصر ، وكل من نقل  حركة الهمزة إلى اللام  سواء كان في الوصل أو او الوقف جاز له الإبدال مع  المد والقصر ، أما التوسط فوجه شاذ غير معمول به لى ما حكاه النويري .

* ءالسحر لأبي عمرو وأبي جعفر يوقف قبل الاستفهام (فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا  قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ*(وقف )  ءالسِّحْرُ * ( وقف) إِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (81) ))  هذا ما قاله لي الشيخ إبراهيم جبر رحمه الله ليتضح لك المعنى أكثر على هذه  القراءة



* الإدخال في نحو (أاأنذرتهم ) تمد بمقدار حركتين ، وليست بمنزلة الألف في  نحو (رئاء ) فلا تمد أربع حركات بخلاف ما ذهب إليه المالقي وبعض المغاربة .

*قال في إتحاف فضلاء البشر : (وقرأ هشام من طريق الجمال بالتحقيق وإدخال  ألف فتحصل لهشام ثلاثة أوجه ...... وبقي وجه رابع ممتنع من الطريقين وهو  التسهيل بلا ألف ..)ا.هـ

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بَابُ الهَمْزَتَيْنِ مِنْ كَلِمَتَيْنِ

 الهمزتان من كلمتين هنا تعني أن الهمزة الأولى في آخر الكلمة الأولى ، والهمزة الثانية أول الكلمة الثانية .

معني اتفاق الهمزتين : أي متفقتان في الحركة الأولى مفتوحة الثانية كذلك ، وعكسها الهمزتان المختلفتان في الحركة .



الطيبة:  أَسْقَطَ الاُوْلَى فِى اتِّفَاَقٍ زِنْ غَدَا * * * خُلْفُهُمَا حُزْ

الشاطبية : وَأَسْقَطَ الأُولَى في اتِّفَاقِهِمَا مَعًا إِذَا كَانَتَا مِنْ كِلْمَتَيْنِ فَتَى الْعُلاَ

  كَجَا أَمْرُنَا مِنَ السَّماَ إِنَّ أَوْلِيَا أُولئِكَ أَنْوَاعُ اتِّفَاقٍ تَجَمَّلاَ

زاد في الطيبة  في الهمزتين من كلمتين وجه إسقاط الهمزة الأولي في المتفقتين لقنبل ورويس مثل أبي عمرو.

أما إسقاط الثانية على مذهب البعض فلا يؤخذ من متني الشاطبية والطيبة ؛  لأنهما لم يذكرا إلا الأولى ،  بل يؤخذان من النشر وكذا التحريرات .

********

الطيبة: ...الاُوْلَى .... وَبِفَتْحٍ بِنْ هُدَى .......وَسَهَّلاً فِى الكَسْرِ وَالضَّمِّ وَفِي

الشاطبية : ... الأُولَى....وَقَا  لُونُ وَالْبَزِّيُّ في الْفَتْحِ وَافَقَا وَفي غَيْرِهِ كَالْياَ وَكَالْوَاوِ سَهَّلاَ

قوله" وبفتح " أي في حال فتح الهمزتين يسقط قالون والبزي الهمزة الأولى ،  وقوله ( كالياء وكالواو ) معناه التسهيل بين الهمزة والياء أو بين الهمزة  والواو .

*********

 الطيبة: بِالسُّوءِ وَالنَّبِيءِ اِلادْغَامُ اصْطُفِي

الشاطبية : وَبِالسُّوءِ إِلاَّ أَبْدَلاَ ثُمَّ أَدْغَمَا وَفِيهِ خِلاَفٌ عَنْهُمَا لَيْسَ مُقْفَلاَ

الشاطبية : وَقَالُونُ فِي اْلأَحْزَابِ فِي لِلنَّبيِّ مَعْ بُيُوتَ النَّبيِّ الْيَاءَ شَدَّدَ مُبْدِلاَ

( بالسوء إلا ) موضع سورة يوسف ، يبدل قالون والبزي الأولى واوا ثم يدغمها ( بالسوّ إلا ) .

(بالنبئ إلا ـ للنبئ إن أراد) موضعي سورة الأحزاب ، يبدل قالون الهمزة  الأولي من الموضعين ياء ثم يدغمها فتشدد الياء ( بالنبيّ إلا ـ للنبيّ إن  أراد) مثل بقية القراء ؛ إلا أنه يختلف عنهم في الوقف حيث يقف بالهمزة ومد  المتصل ؛ لأنه أبدلها من أجل الهمزة الثانية فإذا قطعت عنها عادت للحال  الأولى ، وسيأتي أنه يقرأها بالهمز في موضعه. والله أعلم

**************

الطيبة:  وَسَهَّلَ الأُخْرَى رُوَيْسٌ قُنْبُلُ * * * وَرْشٌ وَثَامِنٌ

الشاطبية :  وَالأُخْرَى كَمَدٍّ عِنْدَ وَرْشٍ وَقُنْبُلٍ

الدرة : ( وحال اتفاق سهل الثان ( إ ) ذ ( ط ) را ... وحققهما كالاختلاف ( ي ) عي ولا )

في الشاطبية (كمد ) أي التسهيل ؛ لأن التسهيل بين بين فهى كالمدة ؛ فهى  تفوق الحركة ولا تبلغ حرف المد ، وما يخرج عن الحركة التامة تدخل في المد ،  وقد لا تبلغ حرف المد كما في التسهيل .والله أعلم  

**********

الطيبة: وَقِيلَ تُبْدَلُ .... مَدًّا زَكَا جُودًا

الشاطبية :  وَقَدْ قِيلَ مَحْضُ المَدِّ عَنْهَا تَبَدَّلاَ

****

الطيبة : وَعَنْهُ هَؤُلاَ * * * إِنْ وَالْبِغَا إِنْ كَسْرَ يَاءٍ أَبْدِلاَ

الشاطبية : وَفي هؤُلاَ إِنْ وَالْبِغَا إِنْ لِوَرْشِهِمْ بِيَاءِ خَفِيفِ الْكَسْرِ بَعْضُهُمْ تَلاَ



**********

الطيبة : وَعِنْدَ الاِخْتِلاَفِ الاُخْرَى سَهِّلَنْ * * * حِرْمٌ حَوَى غِناً

الشاطبية : وَتَسْهِيلُ الأُخْرَى في اخْتِلاَفِهِماَ سَمَا

الدرة : .......سهل الثان ( إ ) ذ ( ط ) را ... وحققهما كالاختلاف ( ي ) عي ولا )

تسهيل (إذ طرا ) أبو جعفر ورويس في الهمزتين المتفقتين في الحركة ،وسكت  عنهما في المختلفتين فيبقيان على أصلهما على التسهيل  ، وأخرج روح بقوله  :(وحققهما كالاختلاف ( ي ) عي) ومعنى ( وحققهما ) المتفقتان السابقتان في  الكلام .



*********

الطيبة : وَمِثْلُ السُّوءُ إِنْ .......فَالْوَاوُ أَوْ كَالْيا

الشاطبية : ...وَقُلْ يَشَاءُ إِلى كالْيَاءِ أَقْيَسُ مَعْدِلاَ..... وَعَنْ أَكْثَرِ الْقُرَّاءِ تُبْدَلُ وَاوُهَا



******

الطيبة : وَكَالسَّمَاءِ أَوْ * * * تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ فَباِلاِبْدَالِ وَعَوْا

 الشاطبية :  وَنَوْعَانِ مِنْهَا أُبْدِلاَ مِنْهُمَا

**********

الطيبة : والمد أولى إن تغير السبب*** وبقى الأثر أو فاقصر أحب (باب المد )

الشاطبية :  وَإِنْ حَرْفُ مَدِّ قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ مُغَيَّرٍ*** يَجُزْ قَصْرُهُ وَالْمَدُّ مَا زَالَ أَعْدَلاَ

قد سبق وذكر في باب المد .

**********

وقرأ الأصبهاني الهمزة الثانية بالتسهيل دون وجه الإبدال – مخالفا لقالون  في إسقاط الأولي المفتوحة ، وخالفه في تسهيل الأولي في المضمومة والمكسورة  ،وخالف ورشاً في وجه إبدال الثانية ، ووافقه في وجه التسهيل



تنبيهات :



*ذكر في الشاطبية في هذا الباب بعض الأبيات نحو : وَإِنْ حَرْفُ مَدِّ  قَبْلَ هَمْزٍ مُغَيَّرٍ يَجُزْ قَصْرُهُ وَالْمَدُّ مَا زَالَ أَعْدَلاَ

وقد سبق أن ذكرها ابن الجزري في باب المدود عند قوله (الطيبة : والمد أولى إن تغير السبب*** وبقى الأثر أو فاقصر أحب)



*وذكر أيضا في الشاطبية :....وَكُلٌّ بِهَمْزِ الْكُلِّ يَبْدَا مُفَصَّلاَ

أي جميع القراء إذا ابتدؤوا بالكلمة الثانية يثبت الهمزة في الابتداء .



*وذكر أيضا تعريفا لمعني الإبدال والتسهيل فقال: وَالإِبْدَالُ مَحْضٌ  وَالْمُسَهَّلُ بَيْنَ مَا هُوَ الْهَمْزُ وَالحَرْفُ الَّذِي مِنهُ  أُشْكِلاَ .

ومعنى(وَالإِبْد  الُ مَحْضٌ) أي خالص ـ أي يكون حرفا خالصا كإبدال الهمزة ألفا خالصة ، أو واوا خالصة ، أو ياء خالصة .

أما التسهيل : حرف يتردد بين حرفين ( الحروف الفرعية ) ويكون بين الهمزة  والألف في حال فتح الهمزة ، ويكون بين الهمزة والياء  في حال كسر الهمزة  ،  ويكون بين الهمزة والواو في حال ضم الهمزة، وهذا يدرك بالمشافهة .



*ذكر الإمام الشاطبي الاختلاس وهو المقصود بقوله (خَفِيفِ الْكَسْرِ) ،وذكر  ابن الجزري الكسر ولم يقيده (إِنْ كَسْرَ يَاءٍ) وأقوال الأئمة تدل على  الوجهين ، فالإمام الداني له قول بياء خفيفة الكسر ، وله قول بياء مكسورة  كسرة مشبعة ، وهذا الذي أخذ به ابن المجراد ونقله د / حميتو قائلا :  ....وعلى ما ذكر أبو عمرو يتحصل في هؤلاء إن" و"البغاء إن" ـ كما قال ابن  المجراد-( إيضاح الإسرار والبدائع في شرح الدرر اللوامع لابن بري) أربعة  أوجه:

1. البدل على ما يأتي- يعني حرف مد –

2. ابدالها ياء خفيفة الكسر كما قال المصنف -يعني ابن بري-

3. إبدالها مشبعة الكسر

4. ثم التسهيل

قال:"وإبدالها ياء مشبعة الكسر أقيس من إبدالها ياء خفيفة الكسر، وقد نص على هذا بعض شيوخ شيوخنا تعالى"

والى الكسر ذهب ابن آجروم في "البارع" في قوله: و"هولاءان"على  البغاء"…بالياء مكسورا لدى الأداء ،،وقال الجادري في "النافع": ويا بكسر  هؤلا إن" و "البغاء" واجعلا.))ا.هـ

*الهمز المختلف الحركة ،إليك طريقة تجعلك تحفظ أوجهها بيسر :

إذا كانت الأولى مفتوحة فسهل الثانية بحسب حركتها

إذا كانت الأولى مكسورة  تبدل الثانية ياء وتترك حركة الهمزة الثانية على الياء .

إذا كانت الأولى مضمومة تبدل الثانية واوا  وتترك حركة الهمزة الثانية على الواو .

وفي المضمومة وبعدها كسر (يشاء إلى ) يزاد وجه آخر وهو التسهيل بين بين .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بَـابُ الْهَــمْزِ المُفــــْرَدِ
الطيبة : وَكُلَّ هَمْزٍ سَاكِنٍ أَبْدِلْ حِذَا * * * خُلْفٍ سِوَى ذِي الْجَزْمِ ...
الشاطبية : وَيُبْدَلُ لِلسُّوسِيِّ كُلُّ مُسَكَّنٍ مِنَ الْهَمْزِ مَدًّا غَيْرَ مَجْزُومِ نُ اْهْمِلاَ
        تَسُؤْ وَنَشَأْ سِتٌّ وَعَشْرُ يَشَأ وَمَعْ يُهَيِّئْ وَنَنْسَأْهَا يُنَبَّأْ تَكَمَّلاَ
وزاد في الطيبة الإبدال و التحقيق لأبي عمرو بكماله أي للدوري زاد له الإبدال ، و السوسي زاد له التحقيق .
واعتمد ابن الجزري على تفصيل الشاطبي في حصر أمثلة الجزم 
****** 
الطيبة : هَمْزٍ سَاكِنٍ أَبْدِلْ.... سِوَى..وَْلأَمْر  ِ كَذَا
الشاطبية : وَهَيِّئْ وَأَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْ بِأَرْبَعٍ وَأَرْجِئْ مَعًا وَاقْرَأْ ثَلاَثًا فَحَصِّلاَ
وهذه أمثلة فعل الأمر المستثناه من الإبدال .
**** 
الطيبة :  مُؤْصَدَةٌ رِئْياً وَتُؤْوِي 
الشاطبية : وتُؤْوِي وَتُؤْوِيهِ أَخَفُّ بِهَمْزِهِ وَرِئْيًا بِتَرْكِ الْهَمْزِ يُشْبِهُ الامْتِلاَ
            وَمُؤْصَدَةٌ أَوْصَدتُّ يُشْبِهُ كُلُّهُ تَخَيَّرَهُ أَهْلُ الأَدَاءِ مُعَلَّلاَ
وقد علل الشاطبي سبب ترك إبدال هذه الثلاثة كما في نظمه .
**** 
الطيبة : .........وَلِفَا * * * فِعْلٍ سِوَى اْلإِيوَاءِ اْلأَزْرَقُ اقْتَفَى
    الشاطبية :إِذَا سَكَنَتْ فَاءً مِنَ الْفِعْلِ هَمْزَةٌ فَوَرْشٌ يُرِيهَا حَرْفَ مَدٍّ مُبَدَّلاَ
      سِوَى جُمْلَةِ الإِيوَاءِ 
وضابطه : كل همزة ساكنة وقعت بعد همزة الوصل مثل (ائت) ،أو بعد الميم أو  الفاء أو الواو (المؤتفكة ـ فأتوا ـ وأمر ) أوياء المضارعة (يأكل) أو نونها  (نأكل ) أو تائها (تأكلون ) . الوافي للقاضي
*************** 
الطيبة :  وَاْلأَصْبَهَان  ِيْ مُطْلَقاً لاَ كَاسُ * * * وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَالرَّأْسُ رِئْيًا بَاسُ
         تُؤْوِي وَمَايَجِيءُ مِنْ نَبَأْتُ * * * هَيِّيءْ وَجِئْتُ وَكَذَا قَرَأْتُ
الأصبهاني أبدل كل همز ساكن إلا خمسة أسماء كما في البيت الأول ، خمسة أفعال كما في البيت الثاني . 
«تئوى، تئويه»  ،  وقوله (ومايجئ) أي كيف تصرف الأفعال (نَبِّئْ ـ  وَنَبِّئْهُمْ ـ نَبَّأْتُكُما ـ وَهَيِّئْ ـ وَيُهَيِّئْ ـ جِئْتُمُونا ـ  جِئْناهُمْ ـ قَرَأْناهُ ـ قَرَأْتَ ) وهكذا 
************  
الطيبة :  وَالكُلَّ ثِقْ مَعْ خُلْفِ نَبِّئْناَ وَلَنْ * * * يُبْدَلَ أَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْهُمْ إِذَنْ
الدرة : ( وساكنه .. وأبدلن ..( إ ) ذن غير أنبئهم ونبئهم فلا ) 
زاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر الخلف في ( نبئنا ) وله في الدرة الإبدال فقط .
*******  
الطيبة :  وَافَقَ فِى مُؤْتَفِكٍ بِالْخُلْفِ بَرْ * * * ...
قوله (وافق )أي وافق القراء الجاري ذكرهم من تقدم من القراء (أبي عمرو ، وورش ، والأصبهاني ، وأبي جعفر ) في قاعدة الإبدال .
زاد في الطيبة وجه الإبدال في ( المؤتفكة ) لقالون ، وله في الشاطبية التحقيق فقط . 
******** 
الطيبة : وَالذِّئْبُ جَانِيهِ رَوَى اللُّؤْلُؤُ صَرْ
الشاطبية : وَفي الذِّئْبِ وَرْشٌ وَالْكِسَائِي فَأَبْدَلاَ......و  َفي لُؤْلُؤٍ في العُرْفِ وَالنُّكْرِ شُعْبَةٌ
الدرة : والذئب أبدل ( ف ) يجملا
ذكر الأزرق في الذئب ؛ لأنها ليست فاء الكلمة ؛ بل الهمزة عين الكلمة .  وليس ذكر الجيم هنا من (جانيه ) يدل على أن الأصبهاني يوافق قالون لذكره في  المقدمة (وَحَيْثُ جَا رَمْزٌ لِوَرْشٍ فَهْوَا * * * لأَرْزَقٍ لَدَى  اْلأُصُولِ يُرْوَى وَالاَصْبَهَاِن  يُّ كَقَالُوْنٍ ) ؛ لأنه قد فصّل مذهب  الأصبهاني في الساكن وذكر له ما يستثنى وفرغ من مذهبه ، وما يدلّك على ذلك ؛  أنه ذكر الأزرق ( اْلأَزْرَقُ اقْتَفَى ) ثم ذكر الأصبهاني فدل على الفصل  بينهما هنا . والله أعلم 
ومن ذُكِروا هنا يوافقون من تَقدموا من القراء الأربعة كل بحسب مذهبه .
***** 
الطيبة :  وَبئْسَ بِئْرٍ جُدْ 
الشاطبية : وَوَالاَهُ في بِئْرٍ وَفي بِئْسَ وَرْشُهُمْ
وكذا يقال في ( بئس ، وبئر ) ما قيل للأزرق في ( الذئب )
************ 
الطيبة : .....وَرُؤْيَا فَأدَّغِمْ * * * ...كُلاًّ ثَنَا .......
الدرة : ( وساكنه ...وأبدلن ... ( إ ) ذن  ...ً فأدغمه كرؤيا جميعه ... 
********** 
الطيبة : فَأدَّغِمْ ..... رِئْيًا بِهِ ثَاوٍ مُلِمْ 
الشاطبية :.... رءيا ابْدِلْ مُدْغِماً بَاسِطًا مُلاَ
الدرة : ( وساكنه ...وأبدلن ... ( إ ) ذن  ورئياً فأدغمه...
*********** 
الطيبة :  مُؤْصَدَةٌ بِالْهَمْزِ عَنْ فَتًى حِمًا * * *.......
الشاطبية : وَمُؤْصَدَةٌ فَاهْمِزْ مَعاً عَنْ فَتىً حِمىً .....
فرموز القراء هنا متحدة بين الطيبة والشاطبية ؛ إلا أن العدد يختلف  فالمقصود بهم في الشاطبية بترتيب البيت (حفص وحمزة وأبي عمرو ) ، أما في  الطيبة يضاف لهؤلاء خلف العاشر ويعقوب (فتى حما ) وهذا موافق لقوله في  مقدمة الطيبة ( حَوَتْ لِمَا فِيهِ مَعَ التَّيْسِيرِ * * * وَضِعْفِ  ضِعْفِهِ سِوَى التَّحرِيرِ ) إفادة من شرح الطيبةمحمد محفوظ بن عبدالله بن  عبد المنان الترمسي (ت1338هـ) 
********* 
الطيبة : .......ضِئْزَى دَرَى 
الشاطبية :... لِلْمَكِّي ....ويَهْمِزُ ضِيزَى ....
******* 
الطيبة :......... يَأْجُوجَ مَأْجُوجَ نَمَا
الشاطبية :  وَيَأْجُوجَ مَأْجُوجَ اهْمِزِ الْكُلَّ نَاصِراً ....(الكهف)
******** 
الطيبة :  وَالْفَاءَ مِنْ نَحْوِ يُؤَدِّهْ أَبْدِلوُا * * * جُدْ ثِقْ...
الشاطبية : مبدلا .... وَالْوَاوُ عَنْهُ إِنْ تَفَتَّحَ إِثْرَ الضَّمِّ نَحْوُ مُؤَجَّلاَ
الدرة :  ( إ ) ذن ... وأبدل ... ونحو مؤجلا )
سبق الحديث عن فاء الفعل ، والفرق بين الفاء هنا وبين قوله في الموضع  السابق ( ولفا فعل ..الأزرق اقتفى) أن هنا الحديث عن المتحرك (يُؤَدِّهْ ) ،  أما في السابق الحديث فيه عن الساكن نحو (تأْكل ) . وضابطه : كل همزة   مفتوحة وقبلها ضم ماعدا (فَؤُاد ، بسُؤَال ) 
******** 
الطيبة : ... أَبْدِلوُا  .....يُؤَيِّدْ خُلْفُ خُذْ 
الدرة : وأبدل يؤيد ( ج ) د ....... )
*وزاد لابن وردان وجه الإبدال في كلمة (يؤيد) حيث أثبت همزها في الدرة .
في الدرة : ذكر الإبدال لابن جماز وهو المرموز له بالجيم من (جد) ، فيخرج ابن وردان من الإبدال فيكون له التحقيق . 
******** 
الطيبة : وَيُبْدَلُ... وَأَزْرَقٌ لِيَلاَّ
الشاطبية : والابدال ......... وَوَرْشٌ لِئَلاَّ 
الدرة : وحققهما ....... لئلا ( أ ) جد
في الدرة : خالف أبو جعفر الأزرق بقراءته (لئلا ) بالتحقيق . 
********** 
الطيبة : وَالْفَاءَ مِنْ نَحْوِ يُؤَدِّهْ...وَيُ  ْدَلُ ِلْلأَصْبَهَانِ  يْ مَعْ فُؤَادٍ إِلاَّ * * * مُؤَذِّنٌ . 
هذا البيت للأصبهاني 
*********** 
الطيبة:  وَشَانِئَكْ قُرِيْ نُبَوِّيْ اسْتُهْزِئَا * * * بَابُ مِائَهْ فِئَهْ وَخَاطِئَهْ رِئَا
          يُبَطِّئَنْ ثُبْ وَخِلاَفُ مَوْطِيَا * * *
الدرة : وأبدل ...كذاك قري استهزي ...ريا ... نبوي يبطي شانئك .... ( أ ) لا ) 
  كذا ملئت والخاطئة مائة فئة ... فأطلق له والخلف في موطئا  أ ) لا ) 
********* 
 الطيبة : وَاْلاَصْبَهَان  ِي وَهْوَ (أبو جعفر) قَالاَ خَاسِيَا .. .مُلِي وَنَاشِيَهْ
  الدرة : وأبدل .. وناشية..... خاسئا ( أ ) لا ) .. ملئت. 
*********** 
الطيبة :............. وَزَادَ فَبِأَيْ * * * بِالْفاَ بِلاَ خُلْفٍ وَخُلْفُهُ بِأَيْ
          وَعَنْهُ سَهِّلِ اطْمَأَنَّ وَكَأَنْ * * * أُخْرَى فَأَنْتَ فَأَمِنْ لأَمْلأَنْ
         أَصْفَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ رَآهَا بِالْقَصَصْ * * * لمَاَّ رَأَتْهُ وَرَآهُ النَّمْلَ خُصْ
         رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبْ رَأَيْتَ يُوسُفَا * * * تَأَذَّنَ اْلأَعْراَفَ بَعْدُ اخْتَلَفَا
وقوله:(وزاد ) أي الأصبهاني ؛ لأنه أقرب مذكور .
وقوله: ( أُخْرَى ) أي الهمزة الأخري ـ أي الثانية ـ في نحو : (أفأنت ـ  أفأمن ـ لأملأن ـ أفأصفاكم ) في الأخيرة تخرج صاحبة الواو «وأصفاكم» في  الزخرف . 
قال ابن الناظم : قوله: (خص) أي خص هذه المواضع دون غيرها )ا.هـ
وقوله: (بعد اختلفا ) أي "تأذن " التي بعد سورة الأعراف ؛ أى التي في إبراهيم «وإذ تأذن ربكم» بخلاف بين التسهيل والتحقيق .
وهذه الكلمات مما انفرد به الأصبهاني عن أبي جعفر وعن غيره من القراء .والله أعلم 
************ 
الطيبة :  وَالْبَزِّ بِالْخُلْفِ لأَعْنَتَ 
الشاطبية : ....وَبَعْدَهٌ لأَعْنَتْكُمْ بِالْخُلْفِ أَحْمَدُ سَهَّلاَ
***** 
الطيبة : سَهِّلِ.... وَفِي * * * كَائِنْ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ ثَبْتٌ
الدرة : ....وسهلا ......... وإسرائيل كائن ومد ( أ ) د .
قوله ( ومدّ أد ) أي مد كلمة (كأين ) أي ضع ألف المد قبل الهمزة (كائن )  فيمد من قبيل المتصل ، أما الهمزة : فإنه يسهلها مع المد والقصر .
********* 
وَاحْذِفِ ...كَمُتَّكُونَ اسْتَهْزِءُوا يُطْفُوا ثَمَدْ * * *....
الدرة : وأبدل ...كذاك... استهزي ....... ( أ ) لا )
الدرة : ويحذف مستهزون والباب....
   قال ابن الناظم (..واحذف الهمزة إذا وقعت مضمومه بعد كسر وبعدها واو  ونحو «متكئون ومستهزءون، ويستهزءوا، وقل استهزءوا، أن يطفئوا» 
وفي الدرة : قوله : والباب يشمل كل همزة مضمومة وقبلها كسر فيدخل ( متكئون ـ ومستهزءون ـ يطفئوا..وغيرهم ) 
*********** 
الطيبة : وَاحْذِفِ ...صَابُونَ صَابِينَ مَدًا
الشاطبية : وَفي الصَّابِئِينَ الْهَمْزَ وَالصَّابِئُونَ خُذْ ....
فـ (الخاء) من (خذ ) لجميع القراء إلا نافعا فيكون نافع ضد الهمز أي له الإبدال ، وسكت عن أبي جعفر في الدرة .
*************** 
 الطيبة: وَاحْذِفِ ...مُنْشُونَ خَدْ .. خُلْفاً 
الدرة : منشون خلف ( ب ) دا
********** 
 الطيبة : وَاحْذِفِ ...وَمُتَكِينَ مُسْتَهْزِينَ ثَلْ * * * وَمُتَّكاً تَطَوْ يَطَوْ خَاطِينَ وَلْ
الدرة : ويحذف.... كمستهزئ..... والباب مع تطو ... يطوا متكا خاطين متكئي ( أ ) لا 
متكئين ومستهزئين فقط حيث وقعا لأبي جعفر
******** 
الطيبة : وَاحْذِفِ ... أَرَيْتَ كُلاًّ رُمْ وَسَهِّلْهَا مَدَا * * 
الشاطبية : أَرَيْتَ فِي الاِسْتِفْهَامِ لاَ عَيْنَ رَاجِعٌ وَعَنْ نَافِعٍ سَهِّلْ وَكَمْ مُبْدِلٍ جَلاَ(سورة الأنعام ) 
الدرة : .....وسهلا ......... أريت ... ( أ ) د ... 
********** 
الطيبة : وَسَهِّلْهَا......  هَا أَنْتُمُ حَازَ مَداً أَبْدِلْ جَدَا 
        بِالْخُلْفِ فِيهِمَا وَيَحْذِفُ اْلأَلِفْ * * * وَرْشٌ وَقُنْبُلٌ وَعَنْهُمَا اخْتُلِفْ
الشاطبية : وَلاَ أَلِفٌ فِي هَا هَأَنْتُمْ زَكاَ جَناً وَسَهِّلْ أَخاَ حَمْدٍ وَكَمْ مُبْدِلٍ جَلاَ
الدرة :  وسهلا.... مع اللاء هاأنتم وحققهما ( ح ) لا  
كلمة (هأنتم) أصلها (ها أنتم ) فالخلاف في (ها ) بين حذف الألف وبقائها ) وكلمة(أنتم ) الخلاف في تسهيل الهمزة وتحقيقها .
بيت الشاطبية الأول هو الذي فيه قراءة القراء ،حذف الألف من (ها) لـ (زَكاَ  جَناً ) والتسهيل في همزة (أنتم ) لـ (أَخاَ حَمْدٍ) والإبدال لـ ( جلا )  أما بقية الأبيات التالية هي من باب توجيه القراءة فقط .
           وَفي هَائِهِ التَّنْبِيهُ مِنْ ثَابِتٍ هُدىً وَإِبْدَالُهُ مِنْ هَمْزَةٍ زَانَ جَمَّلاَ
          وَيَحْتَمِلُ الْوَجْهَيْنِ عَنْ غَيْرِهِمْ وَكَمْ وَجِيهٍ بِهِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ لِلْكُلِّ حَمَّلاَ
          وَيَقْصُرُ فِي التنْبِيهِ ذُو الْقَصْرِ مَذْهَباً وَذُو الْبَدَلِ الْوَجْهاَنِ عَنْهُ مُسَهِّلا
قال ابن الناظم : تقدم قوله: (فيهما) أي في «ها أنتم، وأ رأيت» المتقدم ...  وقوله (وعنهما اختلف) أي اختلف عنهما في حذف الألف  )أ.هـ تقدم أن للأزرق  التسهيل والإبدال وذكر له الخلف في حذف الألف ، فعطف خلف على وجهين فتصبح  ثلاثة أوجه كما ذكره ابن الناظم بقوله : فيكون لورش من طريق الأزرق ثلاثة  أوجه: إبدالها ألفا، وبين بين مع الحذف، ومع الإثبات كأبي عمرو وقالون وأبي  جعفر، وهذا ( أي الإثبات مع التسهيل ) للأصبهاني عنه، ولقنبل وجهان الحذف  مع التحقيق والإثبات معه كالباقين ( لأنه ذكر لقنبل خلف واحد فيكون له  وجهان ) ...)ا.هـ مع زياد توضيح .
************* 
الطيبة : وَحَذْفُ يَا اللاَّئِيْ سمَاَ وَسَهَّلُوا * * * غَيْرَ ظُبىً بِهِ زَكَا وَالْبَدَلُ
      سَاكِنَةَ الْيَا خُلْفُ هَادِيْهِ حَسَبْ * * * 
الشاطبية : وَبِالْهَمْزِ كُلُّ الَّلاءِ وَالْياَءِ بَعْدَهُ ذَكَا وَبِياَءٍ سَاكِنٍ حَجَّ هُمَّلاَ
        وَكَالْيَاءِ مَكْسُوراً لِوَرْشٍ وَعَنْهُمَا وَقِفْ مُسْكِناً وَالْهَمْزُ زَاكِيهِ بُجِّلاَ (سورة الأحزاب) 
لا خلاف بين القراء هنا ، وقوله (وَبِياَءٍ سَاكِنٍ حَجَّ هُمَّلاَ) وقوله  (وَكَالْيَاءِ مَكْسُوراً .. وَعَنْهُمَا) أي التسهيل لأبي عمرو والبزي  وهما المقصودان بقوله (وعنهما) ،وهو ما اختصره ابن الجزري : سَاكِنَةَ  الْيَا خُلْفُ هَادِيْهِ حَسَبْ ) ذكرهم في التسهيل وكذا بالياء الساكنة. 
************* 
الطيبة : .........وَبَابَ يَيْأَسِ اقْلِبَ ابْدِلْ خُلْفُ هَبْ
782 - وَيَيْأَسْ مَعًا وَاسْتَيْأَسَ اسْتَيْأَسُوا وَتَيْأَسُوا اقْلِبْ عَنِ الْبَزِّي بِخُلْفٍ وَأَبْدِلاَ(سور   يوسف )
المقصود بقوله (ابدل ) أي تبدل الهمزة ألفا فتصير ( َاسْتَيْاسَ ـ اسْتَيْاسُوا ـ وَتَيْاسُوا ) 
والمقصود بالقلب هنا : قلب وضع الحرفين أي تقدم الألف مكان الياء ، وتأتي  بالياء مكان الألف فتصير ( اسْتَايسَ ـ اسْتَايسُوا  ـ وَتَايسُوا) فقد  قلبت وضع الحرفين .والله أعلم
********** 
الطيبة :  هَيْئَةَ أَدْغِمْ مَعْ بَرِيْ مَرِيْ هَنِيْ * * * خُلْفٌ ثَنَا
الدرة : ادغم ....كهيّه ....
وزاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر الإدغام في (هنيئاً / بريئا / مريئا ) وله في الدرة الإظهار . وزاد أيضاً الإظهار في (كهيئة الطير) .
وقوله (بري ) أي كلمة برئ كيف تصرفت برئ ـ بريئون ـ بريئا ) بخلاف من أخرج (بريئا) المنصوبة كصاحب الفريدة ومتابعيه . والله أعلم 
*********  
الطيبة ...أَدْغِمْ ...النَّسِيْءُ ثَمْرُهُ جَنِي
الشاطبية : .... والنَّسِىءُ بِيَائِهِ وَأَدْغَمَ في يَاءِ النَّسِىءِ فَثَقَّلاَ
الدرة : ( أ ) لا .... ادغم .... والنسي ...
*********** 
الطيبة ...أَدْغِمْ ..جُزًّا ثَنَا 
الدرة : وجز ... ءا ادغم ..أد
************* 
الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ يُضَاهُوَن نَدَى * * * ......
الشاطبية :  يُضَاهُونَ ضَمَّ الْهَاءِ يَكْسِرُ عَاصِمٌ وَزِدْ هَمْزَةً مَضْمُومَةً عَنهُ وَاعْقِلاَ(سورة التوبة ) 
************** 
الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ .... بَابَ النَّبِيِّ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ الْهُدَى
الشاطبية :  وَجَمْعاً وَفَرْداً فِي النَّبِيءِ وَفي النُّبُوءةِ الْهَمْزَ كُلٌّ غَيْرَ نَافِعٍ ابْدَلاَ(سورة البقرة )
الدرة : ( أ ) جد باب النبوءة والنبي ... ي أبدل له
قوله (أبدل له ) الهاء عائدة على الألف من (أجد) وهو رمز لأبي جعفر 
***** 
الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ .... ضِيَاءَ زِنْ ...........
الشاطبية : وَحَيْثُ ضِيَاءً وَافَقَ الْهَمْزُ قُنْبُلاَ(سورة يونس )
**** 
الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ .... مُرْجُونَ تُرْجِي حَقَّ صُمْ * * * كَسَا
 الشاطببية : .... تُرْجِىُّ هَمْزُهُ صَفَا نَفَرٍ مَعْ مُرْجَئُونَ وَقَدْ حَلاَ(سورة التوبة ) 
*************** 
 الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ ....... الْبَرِيَّةُ اتْلُ مِزْ .....
الشاطبية : ......وَحَرْفَي الْبَرِيَّة فَاهْمِزْ آهِلاً مُتَأَهِّلاَ (سورة البينة) 
***** 
الطيبة : وَاهْمِزْ .... بََادِيَ حُمْ
الشاطبية : ... وَبَادِيءَ بَعْدَ الدَّالِ بِالْهَمْزِ حُلِّلاَ(سورة هود ) 
*********** 
أبيات ذكرها الشاطبي في الباب وذكرها ابن الجزري في سورتها 
  الشاطبية : َيَأْلِتْكُمُ الدُّورِي وَالاِبْدَالُ يجْتَلاَ
الطيبة : ....يَأْلِتْكُمُ البَصْرِي (سورة الحجرات )
زاد الإبدال للدوري ، وزاد التحقيق للسوسي وهو مأخوذ من أصله (وَكُلَّ هَمْزٍ سَاكِنٍ أَبْدِلْ حِذَا * * * خُلْفٍ....) .
**** 
الشاطبية : وَإِبْدَالُ أُخْرَى الْهَمْزَتَيْنِ لِكُلِّهِمْ إِذَا سَكَنَتْ عَزْمٌ كَآدَمَ أُوهِلاَ 
وتقدم ذكر هذا البيت في الهمزتين من كلمة 
الطيبة : وَالكُلُّ مُبْدِلٌ كَآسَى أُوتِيَا 
********* 
الشاطبية :وَبَارِئِكُمْ بِالْهَمْزِ حَالَ سُكُونِهِ وَقَالَ ابْنَ غَلْبُونٍ بِيَاءٍ تَبَدَّلاَ
منع ابن الجزري مذهب ابن غلبون وهو إبدال الهمزة ياء . 
********

تنبيهات :
•	قال في النشر : (الأول) إذا لقيت الهمزة الساكنة ساكناً فحركت لأجله  كقوله في الأنعام (من يشإ الله أن يضلله) وفي الشورى (فإن يشأ الله) خففت  في مذهب من يبدلها ولم تبدل لحركتها. فإن فصلت من ذلك الساكن بالوقف عليها  دونه أبدلت لسكونها وذلك في مذهب أبي جعفر وورش من طريق الأصبهاني، وقد نص  عليه كما قلنا الحافظ أبو عمرو في جامع البيان.
•	قال في النشر(وانفرد أبو الحسن بن غلبون ومن تبعه بإبدال الهمزة من  (بارئكم) في حرفي البقرة بإحالة قراءتها بالسكون لأبي عمرو ملحقاً ذلك  بالهمز الساكن المبدل وذلك غير مرضي لأن إسكان هذه الهمزة عارض تخفيفاً فلا  يعتد به. وإذا كان الساكن اللازم حالة الجزم والبناء لم يعتد به فهذا أولى  وأيضاً فلو اعتد بسكونها وأجريت مجرى اللازم كان إبدالها مخالفاً أصل أبي  عمرو وذلك أنه كان يشتبه بأن يكون من البرا وهو التراب وهو فقد همز مؤصدة  ولم يخففها من أجل ذلك مع أصالة السكون فيها فإن الهمز في هذا أولى وهو  الصواب والله أعلم.))1/449
          وقال في موضع آخر((قلت) وهذا يؤيد ويصحح ما ذكرناه من عدم إبدال  همزة (بارئكم) حالة إسكانها تخفيفاً كما تقدم والله  أعلم.))1/465
           قال علي سليمان المنصوري في (شواهد الطيبة ) تعقيبا علي ما قول  ابن الجزري السابق : وقرأنا به للسوسي من طريق الشاطبية ... ثم قال فإن قلت  : إذا كان من الانفرادات ، فالقياس أنه لا يقرأ به من الشاطبية أيضا .
       قلت: قال الجعبري للسوسي في استثنائها وجهان نص عليهما مكي في  التبصرة وكذا ابن شريح ورجحا التحقيق ومثله لأبي شامة ، لكن عزاه لابن شريح  فلم يكن ابن غلبون منفردا به ، وكان وجه منعه من الطيبة أن وجه الإبدال  لأبي عمرو بكماله ، وابن غلبون وابن شريح رويا الإبدال عن السوسى دون  الدوري وهو لمكي من الروايتين فلم يتفقوا علي روايته عن أبي عمرو ، ويحتمل  إشارته إلي ذلك ومن تبعه .
        والراوي المنفرد إذا لم يخالف صريحا أو قرب من الضبط فرده حسن ، وإذا بلغ الضبط فرده صحيح والله أعلم ))صـ25
وقوله (فرده) يقصد انفراده .

             ومع ذلك اختلفت المسألة عند القراء ، أخذ الجمزوري في الفتح  الرحماني (104) وتعقبه لمحقق الشيخ عبد الرازق علي موسي : وما ذهب إليه ابن  غلبون لا يقرأ به لأنه غير مرضي كما قال ابن الجزري ....ثم أقوال الصفاقسي  وغيره في رد هذا الوجه .وهو ما عليه العمل .
•	قال صاحب فريدة الدهر حيث يقول: "وليس في (بريئاً) إبدال الهمز لأبي جعفر  للتقييد بـ(بريء) و(بريئون)، ولم يذكر (بريئاً)، وقد ناقشت المقرئ فقرر  ذلك عند القراءة، وهي سنة متبعة، وكذلك في النشر لم يُذكر". وذكر أيضا أن  "هنيئا " مقيدة بـ "مريئا" فليس في " هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون" إبدال )  اهـ.2/492 
•	فعلة رفضه أنه اعتبرها مقيد ب(هنيئا ) ولرد الشبهة إليك هذه الأقوال قبل عهد ابن الجزري وبعده  : 
•	وإليك نص الغاية : وزاد يزيد (يقصد أبا جعفر واسمه يزيد ابن القعقاع  المخزومي المدني) ترك المز من قوله " بري ، بريا ، بريون، هنيا ، مريا  ....)ص49
•	وقال صاحب كتاب المبسوط : وزاد أبو جعفر ترك الهمز من قوله تعالي "ثم يرم  به بريئا " "وأنا بري " "وأنتم بريون" وهنيا مريا " ....)ا.هـ 52
وبعد عهد ابن الجزري :
وقال الإزميرى فى تحرير النشر: وقرأ "برئ" و"بريئون" بالإدغام من غاية ابن مهران وللحنبلى من الإرشاد .
426-وقرأ بالهمز فى "هنيئًا" و"مريئًا" و"برئ" و"كهيئة" من الروضة.."أ.هـ تحرير النشرصـ272ـــ.
قال النشار (توفي عام 938 هـ) : قوله تعالي " خطيئة " قرأ أبو جعفر بخلاف  عنه بإبدال الهمزة ياء وإدغام الياء في الياء وكذا يفعل حمزة في الوقف  ،والباقون بالهمزة .
قوله تعالي " بريئا" : مثل خطيئة .)) ا.هـ ص78 طبعة دار الصحابة .
قال الإبيارى فى متنه منحة مولى البر بما زاده النشر فيما زاده كتاب النشر  للقراء العشر على الشاطبية والدرة فقال فى باب الهمز المفرد:
وأدغم هنيئًا وبريئًا ومرى*ثبت وها أنتم بمد زر جرى ))ا.هـ
والشيخ محمد عبد الرحمن البنا ( كان حيّا عام 1291) قال في منظومته (الكوكب الدري ..زيادات علي التسير والشاطبية ) :
هنيئًا مريئا مع بريئًا برئ ادغم * بريئون ثق خلفا كهيئة في كلا )ا.هـ من  كتاب مجموعة من المتون المهمات للشيخ جمال السيد رفاعي ص 155
وبهذه الأدلة تنجلي هذه الشبهة ، ويظهر الحق الذي لا مرية فيه وهو جواز الوجهين في "ثم يرم به بريئا " .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ نَقْلِ حَرَكَةِ الهَمْزةِ إِلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَهَا
فصل في الطيبة النقل عن السكت وجعلهما بابين ، أما الشاطبيى جمعهما في باب واحد بعنوان :
الطيبة : وَانْقُلْ إِلَى الآخِرِ غَيْرَ حَرْفِ مَدْ * * * لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ
الشاطبية : وَحَرِّكْ لِوَرْشٍ كُلَّ سَاكِنِ آخِرٍ صَحِيحٍ بِشَكْلِ الْهَمْزِ واحْذِفْهُ مُسْهِلاَ
قوله في الطيبة (غير حرف مد ) ،يعادل قوله في الشاطبية (صَحِيحٍ) الحرف الصحيح هو الغير الممدود .
وقوله في الطيبة : (لورش) أي الأزرق والأصبهاني ) لقوله في الخطبة (وَإِنْ .. سَمَّيْتُ وَرْشاً فَالطَّرِيقَانِ إِذَنْ) .
**********
الطيبة : وَافَقَ مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ غَرْ
الدرة :.......( من استبرق ( ط ) يب
وافق ؛أي وافق رويس ورشًا في نقل (منِ استبرق ).
**********
الطيبة : وَاخْتُلفْ * * * فِى اْلآنَ خُذْ وَيُونُسٍ بِهِ خَطِفْ
وَلِنَافِعٍ لَدَى يُونُسٍ آلانَ بِالنَّقْلِ نُقِّلاَ
الدرة : ( ولا نقل إلا الآن مع يونس ( ب ) دا ...
زاد في الطيبة لابن وردان عدم النقل في ( الآن) في حالة الإخبار – أي في غير موضعي يونس فإنهما بالاستفهام ـ . ، وله في الدرة النقل قولاً واحداً .
********
الطيبة : وَعَاداً اْلأُولى فَعَاداً لُولَى * * * مَدًا حِمَاهُ مُدْغَماً مَنْقُولاَ
الشاطبية : وَقُلْ عَادًا الاُوْلَى بِإِسْكَانِ لامِهِ وَتَنْوِينِهِ بِالْكَسْرِ كَاسِيهِ ظَلّلاَ
وَأَدْغَمَ بَاقِيهِمْ وَبِالنَّقْلِ وَصْلُهُمْ وَبَدْؤُهُمْ...
ذكر في الشاطبية ضابط القراءتين ، ولفظ بالطيبة بالقراءتين ثم وضع ضابط قراءة (مدا حماه )
*****
الطيبة : وَخُلْفُ هَمْزِ الْوَاوِ فِى النَّقْلِ بَسَمْ * ....
الشاطبية : وَتُهْمَزُ وَاوُهُ لِقَالُونَ حَالَ النَّقْلِ بَدْءًا وَمَوْصِلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لقالون عدم النقل حال همز الواو ،وله في الشاطبية وجوب النقل حال همز الواو ؛ إذا همزت فلابد من النقل في اللام قولا واحدا (عاد لُّؤلى ـ الُؤلى) في الشاطبية .
********* 
الطيبة : وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ بِاْلأَصْلِ أَتَمْ
الشاطبية : وَالْبَدْءُ بِالأَصْلِ فُضِّلاَ لِقَالُونَ وَالْبَصْرِي 
قوله (وَالْبَدْءُ بِالأَصْلِ ) ؛ أي بدون نقل (الأولى ) ، أما ورش فلابد له من النقل على قاعدته ،وهو معنى قوله (وَابْدَا لِغَيْرِ وَرْشِ ... ) .
**
الطيبة : وَابْدَأَ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فِى النَّقْلِ أَجَلْ ..........
الشاطبية : وَتَبْدَأْ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ في النَّقْلِ كُلِّهِ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مُعْتَدًّا بِعَارِضِهِ فَلاَ
قوله في الطيبة (أجلْ) ؛ أي أجلُّ وأولى من البدء باللام فقط (لُولى) ، وليست الألف من (أجل) رمزا لنافع ؛ لأن أبا عمرو وأبا جعفر يشاركونه في النقل ،وهذا نظير قوله في باب الإدغام ( والإخفا أجل ) أي الإخفاء (الاختلاس) أجلّ وأولى من الإدغام المحض .
***********
الطيبة : وَانْقُلْ مَدًا رِدًا وَثَبْتٌ الْبَدَلْ
الشاطبية : وَنقْلُ رِدًا عَنْ نَافِعٍ 
الدرة : ..........وردءا وأبدل ( أ ) م 
***************
الطيبة : وَانْقُلْ ...... لِوَرْشٍ إِلاَّ هَا كِتَابِيَهْ أَسَدْ
الشاطبية : وَكِتَابِيهْ بِالإِسْكانِ عَنْ وَرْشٍ أَصَحُّ تَقَبَّلاَ
كلمة (أسدّ ) يوازي (كلمة ( أصح ) فلا يدلان على بطلان الوجه الآخر، فهذا مثل الجيد والأجود ،والصحيح والأصح ، والسديد والأسدّ.والوجها   صحيحان معمول بهما .والله أعلم
***********
الطيبة :  وَمِلْءُ اْلاَصْبَهَانِي مَعْ عِيسَى اخْتُلِفْ * * *...
الدرة :.....ملء ( ب ) ه انقلا )
واختلف عن ابن وردان ومعه الأصبهاني في (ملء) قرئت لهما بالوجهين (النقل وعدمه ) من الطيبة  ، وابن وردان في (ملء) له النقل قولا واحدا .
*********
 الطيبة : وَسَلْ رَوَى دُمْ
الشاطبية : .......وَسَلْ فَسَلْ حَرَّكُوا بِالنَّقْلِ رَاشِدُهُ دَلاَ
الدرة : ..انقلا ... وسل مع فسل ( ف ) شا ...
المقصود به (وَسْئَلْهُمْ ،- فَسْئَلُوهُمْ ، وَسْئَلُوا.) الفعل الأمر فقط ، فيخرج نحو : (يسئلون ) ولابد أن يكون قبلها واو أو فاء ـ كما في الأمثلة السابقة ـ ليخرج نحو (سلهم أيهم ) فهى لجميع القراء منقولة .
********
  الطيبة : كَيْفَ جَا الْقُرَانُ دُفْ
الشاطبية : وَنَقْلُ قُرَانٍ وَالْقُرَانِ دَوَاؤُنَا ....
قوله (كيف جا ) شمل نحو (قرءانا )وشبهها ، أما قول الشاطبي فيه قصور .
*****
بَابُ السَّكْتِ عَلىَ السَّاكِنِ قَبْلَ الهَمْزِ وَغَيْرِهِ


الطيبة : وَالسَّكْتُ عَنْ حَمْزةَ فِى شَيْءٍ وَأَلْ * * * ....
الشاطبية : وَبَعْضُهُمْ لَدَى الَّلامِ لِلتَّعْرِيفِ عَنْ حَمْزَةٍ تَلاَ
وَشَيْءٍ وَشَيْئًا لَمْ يَزِدْ .......
وبيت الشاطبية يثبت لخلاد السكت على (ال ـ شئ) فقط ،وقوله (بعضهم ) :أي أن البعض الآخر عن خلاد يترك السكت ، فيخلص لخلاد وجهان : السكت في (ال وشئ) ، وترك السكت فيهما .
أما خلف : يثبت البيت لخلف السكت في (ال ـ وشئ ) فقط ، وهو أيضا دليل إخراج المفصول (من ءامن) من السكت له .
وقوله (بعضهم ) بالنسبة لخلف ؛ أي أن البعض الآخر له السكت في ((ال ـ وشئ ، والمفصول ) وهو المأخوذ من قوله (وَعِنْدَهُ رَوَى خَلَفٌ....) .والله أعلم .
*************
الطيبة : وَالسَّكْتُ .... فِى شَيْءٍ وَأَلْ * * * وَالْبَعْضُ مَعْهُمَا لَهُ فِيْمَا انْفَصَلْ
الشاطبية : وَعِنْدَهُ رَوَى خَلَفٌ في الْوَقْفِ سَكْتًا مُقَلَّلاَ
وَيَسْكُتُ في شَيْءٍ وَشَيْئًا ..............
زاد في الطيبة: السكت في المفصول لخلاد ، نعم له زيادات أخرى ؛ إلا أني أتحدث من خلال البيت فقط .
وقوله في الشاطبية : (وَعِنْدَهُ رَوَى خَلَفٌ...) أن خلفا يسكت على (ال ـ شئ) كما سبق في البيت الأول لورش والسكت معطوف على النقل في ( ال ـ والمفصول) ولذا زاد قوله (وَيَسْكُتُ في شَيْءٍ وَشَيْئًا) لخلف ، فيكون بقية القراء خرجوا من السكت وخلاد منهم ،وهذا هو دليل ترك السكت لخلاد في ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  قد أفلح)  . والله أعلم
****
الطيبة : وَالْبَعْضُ مُطْلَقاً وَقِيلَ بَعْدَ مَدْ * * * أَوْ لَيْسَ عَنْ خَلاَّدٍ السَّكْتُ اطَّرَدْ
    قِيلَ وَلاَ عَنْ حَمْزَةٍ ...............
وهذه الأنواع من السكتات كلها زائدة عن الشاطبية .
الدرة : ......والسكت أهملا ) 
خلف العاشر في الدرة ليس له السكت مطلقا وهو يخالف حمزة في وجه السكت  ويوافق خلاد على وجه ترك السكت من الشاطبية ، وذاك كله في الشاطبية .
أما في الطيبة يوافق هذا البيت :(( أو ليس ... السّكت اطّرد.... قيل ولا عن حمزة )) . والله أعلم
أي قيل بترك السكت عن حمزة بكماله ، كما جاء ترك السكت عن خلاد .
***********
وإليك تفصيل جميع أنواع السكتات لحمزة :
الطيبة : (وَالسَّكْتُ عَنْ حَمْزةَ فِى شَيْءٍ وَأَلْ ): المذاهب الأول : ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ) لام التعريف
الطيبة : (وَالْبَعْضُ مَعْهُمَا لَهُ فِيْمَا انْفَصَلْ ): المذاهب الثاني : ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  قد أفلح)
الطيبة (وَالْبَعْضُ مُطْلَقاً ) : المذهب الثالث : (( والبعض مطلقا  )) : السكت المطلق أي ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  " قد أفلح " ـ الموصول "مسؤولا") ما لم يكن حرف مدّ
الطيبة : ((وقيل بعد مد)): المذهب الرابع :   السكت على المد المنفصل ( ما أنزل ـ في أيام ـ قالوا إنا ـ السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  " قد أفلح " ـ الموصول "مسؤولا") دون المتصل .
الطيبة : (وقيل بعد مد) : المذهب والخامس :  السكت على المد المتصل ( السماء ـ ما أنزل ـ في أيام ـ قالوا إنا ـ السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  " قد أفلح " ـ الموصول "مسؤولا") .
الطيبة : (( أو ليس عن خلّاد السّكت اطّرد )) : المذهب السادس : عدم السكت عن خلاد والسكت عن خلف .
الطيبة :(( أو ليس ... السّكت اطّرد.... قيل ولا عن حمزة )) : المذهب السابع : وهو عدم السكت عن حمزة من الطريقين .
وهناك نوعان من السكتات ذكرت في باب المد وهما يعتبران المذهب الثامن والتاسع:
وَبَعْضٌ خَصَّ مَدْ ..شَيْئٍ مَعْ حَمْزَةٍ ..(توسط " شئ " ـ سكت ال ) .
 وَبَعْضٌ خَصَّ مَدْ ..شَيْئٍ مَعْ حَمْزَةٍ (توسط " شئ " ـ سكت ال ـ المفصول  )وهذا هو المعمول به ألان ،أن التوسط مع شئ يأتي مع (أل ) وكذا يأتي مع (المفصول )  .
*************
الطيبة : وَالْخُلْفُ عَنْ * * * إِدْرِيسَ غَيْرَ المَدَّ أَطْلِقْ وَاخْصُصَنْ
وَقِيلَ حَفْصٌ وَابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ .....
زاد في الطيبة لإدريس وابن ذكوان وحفص السكت الخاص ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  "قد أفلح" )  ، والمذهب الثاني : السكت المطلق ( السكت على شيء ـ ال ـ المفصول  " قد أفلح " ـ الموصول "مسؤولا").
*******
الطيبة : وَفيْ * * * هِجَا الْفَوَاتِحِ كَطَهَ ثَقِّفِ
 الدرة : حُرُوفَ التَّهَجِّي افْصِلْ بِسَكْتٍ كَحَا أَلِفْ ..ألا 

***********

الطيبة :  وَأَلِفَيْ مَرْقَدِنَا وَعِوَجًا * * * بَل رَّانَ مَن رَّاقٍ لِحَفْصِ الْخُلْفُ جَا
الشاطبية : وَسَكْتَةُ حَفْصٍ دُونَ قَطْعٍ لَطِيفَةٌ عَلَى أَلِفِ التَّنْوِينِ فِي عِوَجاً بَلاَ
وَفِي نُونٍ مَنْ رَاق وَمَرْقَدِناَ وَلاَمِ بَلْ رَانَ وَالْبَاقُونَ لاَ سَكْتَ مُوصَلاَ

السكت في الأربعة وافقت الطيبة فيها الشاطبية .
وزاد في الطيبة :  ترك السكت في (عوجا / مرقدنا / بل ران / من راق)
والسكت في (من راق ـ بل ران ) وتركها في (عوجا / مرقدنا ).
السكت في الثلاثة (عوجا / مرقدنا / من راق) وتركها في الرابع (بل ران).
السكت في ( عوجا) وترك السكت في الثلاثة الباقية (مرقدنا / بل ران / من راق) .

تنبيهات
 يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

تنبيهات
·      من نقل في ها كتابية ،أدغم ، ومن ترك النقل أظهر .
النقل عارض ، والإدغام عارض فيجتمعان .
*السكت على نوعين : بدون تنفس ، وبتنفس .
وبدون تنفس ـ وهو الأصل عند إطلاق السكت ـ يكون بسبب حرف ، وبسبب معنى .
بسبب حرف : مثل سكتات حمزة (عذاب أليم ـ من ءامن ) ، وكذا السكت على (ماليه هلك ) ( اللاي يئسن ) في حال القراءة بالإظهار .
وبسبب معنى : مثل سكتات بين السور ، وسكتات حفص في (عوجا )وأخواتها .
والفرق بينهما : السكت بسبب حرف يجرى عليه أحكام الوصل، فكلمة (عذابٌ ) لابد من الإتيان بالتنوين والسكت عليه قبل "أليم " فكما تأتي بالتنوين وصلا تأتي به عند السكون .
أما السكت لمعنى : يجرى فيه حكم الوقف ، مثل (عوجا) تقف بإبدال التنوين ألفا مثل الوقف إلا أنه بدون تنفس . وكذا السكت على نحو (عليم ـ براءة ) تسكت على عليم بسبعة أوجه (ثلاثة الإسكان ـ ثلاثة الإشمام ـ الروم ) وكذا الوقف بالسبعة أوجه ..وقس على ذلك .
فلو سكت لورش بين (ق والذاريات ) فلك ترك الياء في (وعيد ) عند السكت بين السورتين وكذا عند الوقف بين السورتين . والله أعلم
*السكت بتنفس : مثل السكت على رؤوس الآي ومذهب الأكثر أن المقصود به الوقف بتنفس .
هاء السكت : الوقف عليه يكون بتنفس .والله أعلم
*سكتات حمزة كل مرتبة من مراتب السكت تدخل ما قبلها فيها فإذا سكت على المفصول لابد من الوقف على (أل وشئ) والسكت على الموصول لابد من السكت على المفصول وهكذا . وذهب الأزميرى إلى  جواز السكت على المد المنفصل مع ترك السكت على المطلق  .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

*باب وقف حمزة وهشام علي الهمز*
  الطيبة : إذا اعتمدت الوقف خفف همزه ... توسـطاً أو طرفـاً لحمزه
الشاطبية : وَحَمْزَةُ عِنْدَ الْوَقْفِ سَهَّلَ هَمْزَهُ إِذَا كَانَ وَسْطًا أَوْ تَطَرَّفَ مَنْزِلاَ
أي هذا الباب وقفا فقط .
والتسهيل مطلق التغيير خاص بالمتوسطة والمتطرفة . قال أبو شامة : ولفظ التسهيل يشمل الجميع ، وقد يخص القراء لفظ التسهيل بين بين " ا .هـ
والنقل : أي نقل حركة الهمزة للساكن قبلها مع حذف الهمزة .
والإبدال : إبدال الهمزة حرفا صحيحا(ألف أو واو أو ياء فقط).
الحذف : حذف الهمزة مطلقا دون التعويض عنها بشئ .
أما نحو : ( من أمر ـ قل ءامنا ) وهوتغيّر الهمزة الأولى ليس من هذا الباب ؛ بل هو من الباب السابق (باب النقل ..) 
********** 
  الطيبة : فإن يسكن بالذى قبل ابدل... 
  الشاطبية :فَأَبْدِلْهُ عَنْهُ حَرْفَ مَدِّ مُسَكَّنًا وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ تَحْرِيكُهُ قَدْ تَنَزَّلاَ 
(( يؤمنون "" يومنون "" ـ اقرأ "" إقرا"" ـ نبيء"" نبي"")) تبدل الهمزة حرف مدّ من جنس حركة ما قبله .
*************
قال في الطيبة: ...وإن يحرك عن سكون فانقل
الشاطبية : وَحَرِّكْ بِهِ مَا قَبْلَهُ مَتَسَكِّنًا وَأَسْقِطْهُ حَتّى يَرْجِعَ اللَّفْظُ أَسْهَلاَ 
(( قرءان " قران " ـ مسئولا "مسولا" )) تنقل حركة الهمزة للساكن قبلها ،وتحذف الهمزة .
***************
 الطيبة : إلا موسطاً أتى بعد ألف..... سهل.......
- سِوَى أَنَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَلِفٍ جَرى يُسَهِّلُهُ مَهْمَا تَوَسَّطَ مَدْخلاَ 
(( ءاباءهم "" ءابا*هم "" ـ ءاباؤهم "" ءابا*هم"" ـ ءابائهم "" ءابا*هم"")) تبدل الهمزة ساكنة  من جنس حركة ما قبله .
*************
  الطيبة: أتى بعد ألف.... ومثله فأبــــدل فى الطرف
الشاطبية:  وَيُبْدِلُهُ مَهْمَا تَطَرَّفَ مِثْلُهُ وَيَقْصُرُ أَوْ يَمْضِي عَلَى الْمَدِّ أَطْوَلاَ 
(( السماء "" السما"" السماا"" قصر أوتوسط أو إشباع" المد ـ توسط أو إشباع ـ علي اجتماع الساكنين ، والقصر علي حذف أحد الألفين (وهذا تعليل ابن الجزري)
***************
 الطيبة : والواو واليا إن يزادا أدغما..............
240 - وَيُدْغِمُ فِيهِ الْوَاوَ وَالْيَاءَ مُبْدِلاَ إِذَا زِيدَتَا مِنْ قَبْلُ حَتَّى يُفَصَّلاَ 
(( هنيئا ـ مريئا ـ خطيئة ـ قروء ـ بريء ـ النسئ ـ درئ))
""هنيّا ـ مريّا ـ خطيّة ـ قروّ ـ بريّ ـ النسيّ ـ دريّ ""
لا توجد سوي هذه الكلمات في الزائد. تبدل ثم تدغم مع الروم والإشمام فيما يصح
**************
 الطيبة :..... والبعض في الأصلى أيضاً أدغما
الشاطبية : وَمَا وَاوٌ أَصْلِيٌّ تَسَكَّنَ قَبْلَهُ أوِ الْيَا فَعَنْ بَعْضٍ بِالإِدْغَامِ حُمِّلاَ
البيت يتحدث عن الواو والياء الأصليتين مدية كانت أو لينية  فتدخل في هذه الصورة مثل : (السُوء ـ شئ ) ـ ( السُو ـ شي )
سوء- والسوأى ـ سيئت ـ شيء ـ بتشديد الواو في أمثلة الواو وتشديد الياء في أمثلة الياء مع الروم والإشمام .
قووله (والبعض ) فالبعض يدغم ، والبعض الآخر ينقل مثل الزائد ودليله من الشاطبية (وَيُدْغِمُ فِيهِ الْوَاوَ وَالْيَاءَ مُبْدِلاَ إِذَا زِيدَتَا مِنْ قَبْلُ).

************
الطيبة : وبعد كسرة وضم أبدلا... إن فتحت ياء وواوا مسجلاً
  الشاطبية : وَيُسْمِعُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ وَالضَّمِّ هَمْزُهُ لَدى فَتْحِهِ يَاءًا وَوَاوًا مُحَوَّلاَ
(( فئة "" فية"" مئة" مية" ـ مؤجلا ""موجلا"" المؤلفة "" المولفة "" ))
الهمزة المفتوحة وقبلها ضم تبدل واوا ، والمفتوحة وقبلها كسر تبدل ياء
***************
 الطيبة : وغير هذا بين بين.....
  الشاطبية : وَفي غَيْرِ هذَا بَيْنَ بَيْنَ .........
((سأل ـ رءوف- فمالئون- برءوسكم) ـ بئيس- وخاسئين وسئلوا
((س*ل ـ ر*وف- فمال*ون- بر*وسكم ـ بئ*يس- وخاس*ين وس*لوا))
تسهل بين الهمزة وحركتها .
***************
* الطيبة : ونقل...... ياء كيطفئوا وواوكسئل*
الشاطبية :  .............وَالاَخْ  َشُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ والضَّمِّ أَبْدَلاَ
 بِيَاءِ وَعَنْهُ الْوَاوُ في عَكْسِهِ 
مثال :((أنبئكم ـ سئل "" أنبيُكم "" سُوِل"" ))
وزاد الشاطبي فائدة : وَمَنْ حَكَى فِيهِمَا كَالْيَا وَكَالْوَاوِ أَعْضَلاَ) أي تسهيلها بين الهمزة والياء أو بين الهمزة والياء غير صحيحة .
قال السخاوي: ومن حَكَى فِيهِمَا كَالْيَا وَكَالْوَاوِ أَعْضَلاَ.... ذكر بعضهم أن الأخفش يخفف المكسورة المضموم ما قبلها بين الهمزة والواو ، والمضمومة المكسور ما قبلها بين الهمزة والياء فأعضل أي : أتي بمعضلة لأنه همزة بين بين مخففة بينها وبين الحرف الذي منه جركة ما قبلها "1/409
صرح الشاطبي بصاحب المذهب وهو الأخفش ، ولم يصرح به ابن الجزري ؛ بل ولمّح على تضعيف العمل بالوقف الرسمي ، والعمل عليه في زماننا .والله أعلم .

***********
قال في الطيبة : والهمز الأول إذا ما اتصلا ... رسماً فعن جمهورهم قد سهلا
: أو ينفصل كاسعوا إلى قل إن رجح... لاميم جمع وبغير ذاك صح
الشاطبية : وَمَا فِيهِ يُلْقى وَاسِطاً بِزَوَائِدٍ دَخَلْنَ عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ وَجْهَانِ أُعْمِلاَ
  كَمَا هَاوَيَا وَالَّلامِ وَالْبَا وَنَحْوِهَا وَلاَمَاتِ تَعْرِيفٍ لِمَنْ قَدْ تَأَمَّلاَ 
(هأنتم ـ هؤلاء) "" هأنتم هؤلاء "" هـ*نتم " هـ*لا..........."" وأشباههما لك التسهيل والتحقيق في هاء التنبيه فقط . والتسهيل مع المد والقصر ، وقد سبق الوقف علي "أولاء"
منع النقل في ميم الجمع
ولا نقل في ميم الجميع لحمزة .. بل الوصل حكم الوقف فيما تنقلا 
وهذا الكلام ليس استدراكا على الشاطبي ؛ بل توضيح ؛ لأن الشاطبي ذكر لورش الصلة ولم يذكر له نقلا ،وحمزة ينقل في المفصول مثل ورش كما سبق في (النقل والسكت ) .
ولك عند الوقف ـ أي الهمزة الأولي ـ في الساكت الصحيح: النقل ، والتحقيق مع السكت ،والتحقيق مع عدم السكت
ولخلاد : النقل ، والتحقيق مع عدم السكت. وهذا المعمول به عند الجمع بالصغري .

زاد في الطيبة تسهيل الهمزة الأولي بحسب ما قبلها . وقد تقدم الساكن الصحيح في الباب قبله
وإن كان حرف مد ( بما أنزل ـ قالوا ءامنا ـ وفي أنفسكم )
زاد التسهيل في الألف مع المد والقصر (بما *نزل ) وله السكت علي المد مع تحقيق همزة "أنزل" وله التحقيق بدون سكت وهو الذي في الشاطبية وغيره .
وإبدالها واوا مع الواو (قالوا ءامنا ـ قالوا وامنا)
" قالوا ءامنا " :
الأول : تحقيق الهمزة مع عدم السكت
الثاني : التحقيق مع السكت
الثالث : النقل وهو مذهب أكثر العراقيين
والرابع الإدغام وهو جائز
الخامس : التسهيل بين بين مع المد والقصر "وهو ضعيف " قاله في النشر.
وإبدالها ياء مع الياء (في أنفسكم ـ في ينفسكم)
الأول : تحقيق الهمزة مع عدم السكت
الثاني : التحقيق مع السكت
الثالث : النقل وهو مذهب أكثر العراقيين
والرابع الإدغام وهو جائز
الخامس : التسهيل بين بين مع المد والقصر "وهو ضعيف "
هذا مع أوجه الشاطبية وهي : النقل ، والتحقيق مع السكت ،والتحقيق مع عدم السكت في الساكن الصحيح . مثل " خلوا إلي ـ من ءامن " كما سبق
والشاطبي ليس له سكت في أحرف المد ولا تسهيل ـ أي مطلق التغيير ـ وقفا في مثل ( بما أنزل ـ قالوا ءامنا ـ وفي أنفسكم ) أما المتصل رسما المنفصل حكما قد سبق .
************** 
*الطيبة : وعنه تسهيل كخط المصحف........*
*- الشاطبية : .....وَقَدْ رَوَوْا أَنَّهُ بِالخَطِّ كانَ مُسَهَّلاَ*
*الحديث هنا عن الوقف بحسب الرسم (الوقف الرسمي ) .*
***************

قال في الطيبة : فنحو منشون مع الضم احذف
الشاطبية :  وَمْسْتَهْزِءُو  نَ الْحَذْفُ فِيهِ وَنَحْوِهِ وَضَمٌّ وَكَسْرٌ قِبْلُ قِيلَ وَأُخْمِلاً
وهذه أمثلة ما يحذف لحمزة وقفا .
(فمالئون)- (وَمْسْتَهْزِءُ  نَ) ـ (ليطفئوا)-(ويستنبئونك)-(ومتكئون)
( فمالون ""مستهزون – ليطفوا ـ ويستنبونك ـ ومتكون""))

**************

* الطيبة :** وألف النشأة مع واوكفا .... هزؤا ويعبئوا البلؤا الضعفا*
*وياء من آنانبا ال وريا...... تدغم مع تؤوى وقيل رؤيا*
*وبين بين إن يوافق واترك... ما شذ ............*
الشاطبية : وَرِءْيَا على إظهاره ... وَإِدَّغَامِهِ 
كلمة "ريا " يقصد بها "رءيا" ، فالإظهار يؤخذ من قوله (فإن يسكن بالذى قبل ابدل... ) والبيت التالي يؤخذ منه الإدغام .
((رءيا ـ رييا ـ ريّا )) 

زاد في الطيبة تفصيلا زائدا في الوقف الرسمي لحمزة .

*الحديث  هنا عن أنواع الوقف الرسمى .*
*(( النشاة ـ كفْوا ـ هزْوا ـ ويعبوا ـ البلاوا ـ الضعفاوا ـ .....*
*ومثال لما شذ : نساؤكم ـ نسائهم " لا يجوز إبدالها تبعا للرسم .*
**************
الطيبة : ........واكسر ها كأنبهم حكى 
الشاطبية : ..وَبَعْضٌ بِكَسْرِ الْها لِيَاءِ تَحَوَّلاَ  ...كَقَوْلِكَ أَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْهُمْ  
((أَنْبِئْهُمْ وَنَبِّئْهُمْ "" أنبيهُم ـ أنبيهِم "" )) إبدال الهمزة ياء مع كسر الهاء وضمها وهو المقدم في الأداء ـ الضم ـ
قوله (واكسر ) أي أكسر (ها ) الهاء من ( أنبيهم ) ، وليس (اكسرها ) كلمةواحدة؛ بل كلمتين .
**************
الطيبة : وأشممن ورم بغير المبدل.... مداً 
  الشاطبية : وَاشْمِمْ وَرُمُ فِيمَا سِوى مُتَبَدِّلٍ بِهَا حَرْفَ مَدٍّ وَاعْرِفِ الْبَابَ مَحْفِلاً 
(( السما ـ جا ـ الدعا )) الحالة الوحيدة يمنع فيها الروم والإشمام ـ أي في حالة إبدالها ألفا ـ ويدخل ـ أي الروم ـ في هذه الأمثلة في حالة التسهيل ولا يكون التسهيل إلا مع الروم . لأنه لا تسهيل إلا في المتحركة ، وكذا في حالة إبدالها حرفا صحيحا
**************
قال في الطيبة : ..........وآخراً بروم سهل ....... بعد محرك كذا بعد ألف ......
الشاطبية: وَمَا قَبْلَهُ التَحْرِيكُ أَوْ أَلِفٌ مُحَرَّكاً طَرَفاً فَالْبَعْضُ بالرَّوْمِ سَهَّلاَ 
(( لؤلؤ ـ لول* بالتسهيل مع الروم ـ من شاطئ ـ شاط* بالتسهيل مع الروم.
أما الألف : يشاء ـ يشا* ـ بالتسهيل مع الروم مع المد والقصر))
**********
الطيبة:  ....ومثله خلف هشام فى الطرف
الشاطبية : ...... وَمِثْلُهُ يَقُولُ هِشَامٌ مَا تَطَرَّفَ مُسْهِلاَ 
زاد في الطيبة ترك التسهيل مطلقا لهشام من الطيبة ، وله التسهيل (مطلق التغيير ) قولا واحدا في الشاطبية .
**************
  الشاطبية : وَمَنْ لَمْ يَرُمْ وَاعَتدَّ مَحْضاً سُكُونَهُ وَألْحقَ مَفْتُوحاً فَقَدْ شَذَّ مُوغِلاَ
قال أبو شامة : أي ومن الناس من لم يرم لحمزة في شيء من هذا الباب أي ترك الروم في الموضع الذي ذكرنا أن الروم يدخله وهو كل ما قبله ساكن غير الألف فنفى الروم فيه وألحق المضموم والمكسور بالمفتوح في أن لا روم فيه فلم يرم ، (لكم فيها دفء)-كما لم يرم-(يخرج الخبء) ، فقال الناظم هذا قد شذ مذهبه موغلا في الشذوذ لأنه قد استقر واشتهر أن مذهب حمزة الروم في الوقف إلا فيما ثبت استثناؤه ويجوز أن يكون هذا القائل بنى مذهبه في ترك الروم على أن حمزة وقف على الرسم فاسقط الهمزة إذ لا صورة لها في نحو (سوء-وشيء-ودفء-وقروء) ، فما قبل الهمز في ذلك كله حرف ساكن لا حظ له في الحركة فلا روم وهذا مأخذ حسن والله الحمد ..))ا.هـ
***********
254 - وَفِي الْهَمْزِ أَنْحَاءٌ وَعِنْدَ نُحَاتِهِ يُضِيءُ سَنَاهُ كُلَّمَا اسْوَدَّ أَلْيَلاَ 
قال أبو شامة : (( أي وروى في تخفيف الهمز وجوه كثيرة وطرائق متعددة اشتمل عليها كتب القراآت الكبار والانحاء المقاصد والطرائق واحدها نحو وهو القصد والطريقة وقد ذكر الناظم  تعالى من تلك الطرائق أشهرها وأقواها لغة ونقلا وذكر شيئا من الأوجه الضعيفة ونبه على كثرة ذلك في كتب غيره والهاء في نحاته وسناه للهمز أي يضيء ضوءه عند النحاة لمعرفتهم به وقيامهم بشرحه كلما أسود عند غيرهم لأن الشيء الذي يجهل كالمظلم عند جاهله والنحويون هم المتصدون لكشف ما أشكل من هذا ونحوه مما يتعلق باللسان العربي ))ا.هـ

تنبيهات :
قال شيخنا العلامة الشيخ خالد محمود من طلبة الشيخ عامر عثمان محقق عصره مختصرا لهذا الباب : 
الهمزة المتحركة ( متوسطة ، متطرفة ) : إن صح نقلها تنقل ويمكن التسهيل والإبدال بالضرورة ، وإن لم يصح نقلها .
فبعد الألف تسهيل إن كانت متوسطة ، وتسهيل بالروم لغير المفتوح إن كانت متطرفة .
وبعد الزائدتين يتعين الإبدال مع الإدغام متوسطة ومتطرفة .
وبعد الحركة : تسهيل متوسطة ومتطرفة ما لم يمتنع التسهيل ( المفتوحة بعد كسر أو ضم ) وتبدل متوسطة ومتطرفة عندما يمتنع التسهيل وتبدل أيضا في وجهي الأخفش في المكسورة بعد ضم و كسر ، وتبدل أيضا متوسطة ومتوسطة مع الإدغام بعد الأصليتين ( زيادة علي النقل ) متوسطة ومتطرفة .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

باب الإظهار والإدغام
 الشاطبية :  سأَذْكُرُ أَلْفَاظًا تَلِيهَا حُرُوفُهَا بالإظْهَارِ وَالإدْغَامِ تُرْوىَ وَتُجْتَلاَ
              فَدُونَكَ إِذْ فِي بَيْتهَا وَحُرُوفُهَا وَمَا بَعْدُ بالتَقْييدِ قُدْهُ مُذَلَّلاَ
             سَأُسْمِي وَبَعْدَ الْوَاوِ تَسْمُو حُرُوفُ مَنْ تَسمَّى عَلَى سِيمَا تَرُوقُ مُقَبَّلاَ
            وََفِي دَالِ قَدْ أَيْضًا وَتَاءٍ مُؤَنَثِ وَفِي هَلْ وَبَلْ فَاحْتَلْ بِذِهْنِكَ أَحْيَلاَ 
  هذه قاعدة وضعها الإمام الشاطبي لطريقة معرفة الطالب لكيفية نظمه لهذا الباب كما يلي .
  ذكر الحرف " فَدُونَكَ إِذْ فِي بَيْتهَا " (إذ قد التاء هل وبل ) ـ ثم   حروفها مباشرة (وَحُرُوفُهَا ) (إذ تمشت زينب....) (وَمَا بَعْدُ   بالتَقْييدِ) إذا قيد البيت بالإظهار فضده الإدغام والعكس ، وبعد هذا   القييد (سأسمي ) يذكر أسماء القراء الذين قرؤوا بهذا القيد (الإظهار أو   الإدغام ) ثم يأتي بالواو (وَبَعْدَ الْوَاوِ) ليفصل بين رمز القارئ وبين   الأحرف التي ذكر لها القيد ، ثم يذكر الأحرف بعد الواو ( تَسْمُو حُرُوفُ   مَنْ تَسمَّى) .
  والإمام ابن الجزري لم يقيد نفسه بهذه القيود ، وجاء نظه سهلا في هذا الباب . والله أعلم .
ذكر ذال إذ الشاطبية :  نعم إذ تمشت زينب صال دلُّهَا سمِيَّ جمال واصلا من توصلا
  الطيبة : إذ فى الصفير وتجد.....
  أحرف الصفير ثلاثة (الصاد والزاي والسين ) وأحرف (تجد ) ثلاثة (التاء   والجيم والدال ) وهما الستة التي في الشاطبية من قوله ( تمشت...جمال) أي   تأخذ الحرف الأول من هذه الكلمات الست .
  ***
  الطيبة : أدغم حلا.. لى 
الشاطبية :  فإِظْهَارُهَا أجْرى دوَامَ نُسَيمِهَا 
الدرة : وأظهر إذ... ( أ ) لا ( ح ) ز
  في الطيبة ذكر من يدغم ، وفي الشاطبية والدرة ذكرا من يظهر .
  ** 
  الطيبة : أدغم ... وبغير الجيم قاضرتلا
الشاطبية :  وَأَظْهَرَ رُِيَا قوْلِهِ وَاصِفٌ جَلاَ
  في الطيبة : أدغم جميع الأحرف ما عدا الجيم لخلاد ، في الشاطبية عكس ؛ أي أظهر الجيم فقط وأدغم بقية الأحرف .
**
  الطيبة : الطيبة : أدغم ...والخلف فى الدال مصيب 
الشاطبية :   وَأدْغَمْ مُوْلَى وُجْدُهُ دائمٌ وَلاَ 
  زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان وجه إظهار الدال مع إذ ، وله في الشاطبية الإدغام فقط .
** 
  الطيبة : وفتى ..قد وصل الإدغام فى دالوتا
الشاطبية :  وَادْغَمَ ضَنْكاً وَاصِلٌ تُومَ دُرّه
  إدغام ( إذ ) لخَلَف في الدال والتاء ، ولخلاد الإدغام أيضا وشاهده   (وَأَظْهَرَ ...قوْلِهِ وَاصِفٌ جَلاَ) فإظهاره في الجيم معناه أنه يدغم في   الخمسة الباقية ومنها الدال والتاء .
  وخلف العاشر موافق لأصله .
  ** 
ذكر دال قد  الطيبة : بالجيم والصفير والذال ادغم .. قد وبضاد الشين والظاتنعجم
الشاطبية :  وَقَدْ سَحَبَتْ ذيْلاً ضَفَا ظلَّ زَرْنَبٌ جلَتْهُ صبَاهُ شاَئِقاً وَمُعَلِّلاَ
  وهذه ثمانية أحرف (سحبت ...شائقا ) تدغم في "قد" ومر بنا أحرف الصفير .
  **
  الطيبة :.... ادغم.....حكم شفا لفظا 
الشاطبية :  فَاظْهَرَهَا نجَمٌ بدَا دَلَّ وَاضِحاً
الدرة : وأظهر .. قد.. ( أ ) لا ( ح ) ز
  في الطيبة ذكر من يدغم ، وفي الشاطبية والدرة ذكرا من يظهر .
**
  الطيبة : لفظاً. .. وخلف ظلمك له
الشاطبية : .... وَمُظْهِرٌ هِشَامٌ بِص حَرْفَهُ مُتَحمِّلاَ 
  زاد في الطيبة لهشام الإدغام في قوله تعالي ( قال لقد ظلمك ...) في ( ص ) ، وله في الشاطبية الإظهار فقط .
* 
  الطيبة :.... ادغم.. وورش الظاء والضادملك
الشاطبية :  ....وَأَدْغَمَ وَرْشٌ ضَرَّ ظمْآنَ وَامْتَلاَ
  أدغم ورش دال "قد " في (الظاء والضاد) قولا واحدا وأظهر في الباقي من الثمانية  .
* 
  الطيبة : والضاد والظا الذال فيهاوافقاً .. ماض....
الشاطبية :  وَادْغَمَ مُرُوٍ وَاكِفٌ ضيْرَ ذابِلٍ زوى ظلَّهُ وَغْرٌ تَسَدَّاهُ كَلْكلاَ
  ذكر الشاطبي أربعة أحرف (الضاد والذال والزاى والظاء ) بينما المذكور في   الطيبة ثلاثة (والضاد والظا الذال) ، أما الزاي فقد أخرّها ابن الجزري   للبيت التالي ؛ لأنها لم ترد إلا في " سورة الملك " فقط (ولقد زينا السماء   الدنيا ..) لورود الخلف فيها دون أخواتها من الأحرف ، وهو ما أعادها   الشاطبيى بقول الآتي (وَفِي حَرْفِ زَيَّنَا خِلاَفٌ  ).
** 
  الطيبة : ادغم.....ماض وخلفه بزاى وثقا..............
الشاطبية :  وَادْغَمَ مُرُوٍ .... وَفِي حَرْفِ زَيَّنَا خِلاَفٌ
  اتفقا على الخلف في (ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا ..) الملك .. وهو الموضع الوحيد لـ (قد ) مع الزاى .
*

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

ذكر تاء التأنيث
الطيبة : وتاء تأنيث بجيم الظا وثا .. مع الصفير
الشاطبية :  وَأَبْدَتْ سَنَا ثَغْرٍ صفَتْ زرْقُ ظَلمِهِ جمَعْنَ وُرُوداً بَارِداً عَطِر الطِّلاَ
هذه الأحرف الست التي فيها الخلاف مع التاء (سنا ..جمعن )
**********
الطيبة : ..... أدغم رضى حز وجثا.. بالظا
الشاطبية :  فإِظْهَارُهَا دُرٌّ نَمَتْهُ بُدُورُهُ
الدرة : وأظهر ....وتاء مؤنث ... ( أ ) لا ( ح ) ز
في الطيبة ذكر من يدغم ، وفي الشاطبية والدرة ذكرا من يظهر.
*********
الطيبة : ادْغِمْ ..... وَجَثَا....بِالظّ  َا
الشاطبية : وَأَدْغَمَ وَرْشٌ ظَافِراً ...
*********
الطيبة : وكم ..بالصاد والظا
الشاطبية :  وَأَظْهَرَ كهْفٌ وَافِرٌ سيْبُ جُودِهِ زَكيٌّ ....
في الطيبة أدغم الصاد والظاء قولا واحدا ، وكذا في الشاطبية ، وقد أخذ بالضد من الشاطبية حيث ذكر إظهار أحرف "سجز " ( سيْبُ جُودِهِ زَكيٌّ ) فيكون له في البقية الإدغام وهو الموافق للطيبة  . والله أعلم .
***********
الطيبة :  وسجز خلف لزم
الشاطبية :  وَأَظْهَرَ كهْفٌ وَافِرٌ سيْبُ جُودِهِ زَكيٌّ ...
زاد لهشام إدغام التاء في حروف (سجز) أي في السين و الجيم و الزاي ، ولابن عامر بكماله الإظهار في الشاطبية.  
والخلاصة في حروف "سجز " : هشام له الخلف بخلاف ما له في الشاطبية ، وابن ذكوان له الإظهار موافقا للشاطبية وسيأتي الخلاف في "أنبتت سبع " لابن ذكوان .
********
الطيبة :..خلف لزم.. كهدمت
الشاطبية :  وَاظْهَرَ رَاويهِ هِشَامٌ لَهُدِّمَتْ 
وزاد أيضاً الإدغام في (هدمت) من قوله تعالي (هدمت صوامع)
*******
الطيبة : ادغم .... والثا لنا
قوله ( والثا لنا ) معطوف على أصل القيد وهو الإدغام ، والخلف لهشام خاص بأحرف سجز وكذا هدمت فقط ،ولا تدخل الثا ، ولو أرادها لم يجدد لها رمزا جديدا (لنا) ولعطف على رمز ( لزم ) .والله أعلم 
*********
الطيبة :والثا ... والخلف مل.. مع أنبتت لا وجبت وإن نقل
الشاطبية : وَفِي وَجَبَتْ خُلْفُ ابْنِ ذَكْوانَ يُفْتَلاَ 
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان إظهار التاء عند الثاء و له في الشاطبية الإدغام .
ودليل هذا الخلف قوله (مع ) ؛ أي الخلف في (أنبتت ) مع ( الثاء ) .
وزاد أيضاً إدغام التاء من (أنبتت سبع) ،  وله في الشاطبية الإظهار .
أما ( وجبت ) منع في الطيبة الخلف فيها وله الإظهار قولا واحدا ، (يبحث فيه زيادة )
*************
الطيبة : أدغم ... وبزاربغير الثا
الدرة : أظهر .. وعند الثاء للتاء ( ف ) صلا )
أي أدغم خلف العاشر ماعدا الثاء فإنه أظهر وهو المقصود من قوله (بغير الثا)
*********
ذكر لام هل وبل
الطيبة : وبل وهل فى تاء وثا السين ادغم.. وزاى طاظا النون والضاد رسم
الشاطبية :  ألا بَلْ وَهَلْ تَرْوِي ثَنَا ظعْنِ زَيْنَبٍ سمِيرَ فَوَاهَا طِلْحَ ضُرٍ وَمُبْتَلاَ
هذه ثمانية أحرف (تَرْوِي... ضُرٍ ) فيها الخلاف مع هل وبل .
قال في النشر : نها خمسة تختص بـ (بل) وهي: الزاي، والسين، والضاد والظاء.
 وواحد يختص بـ (هل) وهو الثاء.
 وحرفان يشتركان فيهما معاً وهما التاء والنون .
***********
الطيبة : ....ادغم ... رسم .......
 الشاطبية :  فَأَدْغَمَهَا رَاوٍ..........
أدغم الكسائي (هل وبل )  في الثمانية أحرف .
***********
الطيبة : ادغم ....والسين مع تاء وثا فد
الشاطبية : وَأَدْغَمَ فَاضِلٌ وَقُورٌ ثنَاهُ سَرّ تيْماً وَقَدْ حَلاَ
الدرة : وأظهر ....( وهل بل ( ف )تى
خالف العاشر أصله وأظهر في الجميع .
**********
الطيبة : ...فد واختلف.. بالطاء عنه...
الشاطبية :  وَبَلْ فِي النِّسَا خَلاَّدُهُمْ بِخِلاَفِهِ....
زاد في الطيبة الخلاف لحمزة بكماله في قوله تعالي ( بل طـُبع ) من سورة النساء ،والخلف في الشاطبية لخلاد فقط.
**********
الطيبة : هل ترى الادغام حف
الشاطبية :  وَفِي هَلْ تَرَى الْإدْغَامُ حُبَّ وَحُمِّلاَ
الدرة : وأظهر ...هل مع ترى ...حولا 
خالف يعقوب أبا عمرو وقرأ بالإظهار في (فهل ترى ـ هل ترى) في سورتي الحاقة والملك .
*******
الطيبة : وعن هشام غير نض يدغم ... عن جلهم لاحرف رعد فى الأتم
الشاطبية :  وَاظْهِرْ لَدى وَاعٍ نَبِيلٍ ضَماَتُهُ وَفِي الرَّعْدِ هَلْ وَاسْتَوْفِ لاَ زَاجِراً هَلاُ 
وزاد في الطيبة الخلاف لهشام في جميع الحروف ماعدا (النون و الضاد ) وهو المقصود من قوله (غير نض ) ..وله في الشاطبية الإظهار.
وقوله (عن جلهم ) ؛أي عن أكثرهم الإدغام  ، والقليل من يظهر .
في الشاطبية قوله : سورة الرعد (وَاظْهِرْ لَدى .....وَفِي الرَّعْدِ هَلْ)  أن هشاما أظهر "هل " في الرعد من قوله تعالى {أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ} قولا واحدا .
وزاد في الطيبة وجه الإدغام ؛ فيكون لهشام الخلف في الرعد ، وهو المأخوذ من قوله (فى الأتم) أي الأتم للإظهار ، والتام للإدغام .
وقد سبق أن حمزة والكسائي يدغمان لام (هل ) في التاء ،ولم يذكرهما في موضع الرعد ؛ لأنهما يقرآن في (تستوى ) بالياء (...الْيَاءُ ...وَأَمْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِى شَفَا صُدُوا) ، (هَلْ يَسْتَوِي صُحْبَةٌ تَلاَ ).والله أعلم .

********
باب اتفاقهم في إدغام إذ وقد وتاء التأنيث وهل وبل
  الطيبة :  وَأَوَّلَيْ مِثْلٍ وَجِنْسٍ إنْ سَكَنْ * * * أَدْغِمْ كَقُلْ رَبِّ وَبَلْ لاَ ...
 الشاطبية : وَلاَ خُلفَ فِي الإِدْغَامِ إِذْ ذَلَّ ظاَلِمٌ وَقَدْ تيَّمَتْ دَعْدٌ وَسِيماً تَبَتَّلاَ
          وَقَامَتْ تُرِيِه دُمُيْةٌ طيبَ وَصْفِهَا وَقُلْ بَلْ وَهَلْ راهَا لبَيبٌ وَيَعْقِلاَ
            وَمَا أَوْلُ الْمِثْلَينِ فِيهِ مُسَكَّنٌ فَلاَ بُدَّ مِنْ إِدْغَامِهِ مُتَمَثِّلاَ 
الشاطبي عقد هذا الباب مع أنه متفق عليه ولا خلاف بين القراء في ذلك ، وعدم الخلاف هذا ما جعل ابن الجزري يذكره في خطبة المتن حيث لا خلاف بين القراء في ذلك .. والسبب في ذكر هذا قاله ابن القاصح حيث ذكر (إنما احتاج إلى ذكر اتفاقهم في هذه الكلمات لأنه قد وقع في بعضها اختلاف بين الرواة في الكتب المبسوطات غير هذا القصيد كإظهار دال عند التاء من طريق أبي حمدون والمروزي عن المسيبي نحو قد تبين وتاء التأنيث عند الدال فَلَمَّا أَثْقَلَتْ دَعَوَا اللَّهَ [الأعراف: 189]، ومحمد عنه في نحو فَآمَنَتْ طائِفَةٌ [الصف: 14]، والفضل بن شاهي عن حفص غَرَبَتْ تَقْرِضُهُمْ [الكهف: 17]، والبرجمي عن أبي بكر لام بل وقل عند الراء نحو قوله تعالى: بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ [النساء: 158] وقُلْ رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ [الكهف: 22]، كل هذا نقل فيه الإظهار.
ولما كان هذا ونحوه متفقا على إدغامه في هذا القصيد نبه عليه بقوله: ولا خلف في الإدغام .......)ا.هـ

تنبيهات

·      قال في النشر : وانفرد الشاطبي عن ابن ذكوان  بالخلاف في (وجبت جنوبها) ولا نعرف خلافاً عنه إظهارها من هذه الطرق. وقد قال أبو شامة: إن الداني ذكر الإدغام في غير التيسير من قراءته على أبي الفتح فارس بن أحمد لابن ذكوان وهشام معاً
(قلت) : والذي نص عليه في جامع البيان هو عند الجيم ولفظه: واختلفوا عن ابن ذكوان فروى ابن الأخرم وابن أبي داود وابن أبي حمزة والنقاش وابن شنبوذ عن الأخفش عنه الإظهار في الحرفين وكذلك روى محمد بن يونس عن ابن ذكوان، وروى ابن مرشد وأبو طاهر وابن عبد الرزاق وغيرهم عن الأخفش عنه (نضجت جلودهم) بالإظهار، و (وجبت جنوبها) بالإدغام، وكذلك روى لي أبو الفتح عن قراءته على عبد الباقي بن الحسن في رواية هشام انتهى.
فرواة الإظهار هم الذين في الشاطبية ولم يذكر الداني أنه قرأ بالإدغام  على أبي الفتح إلا  في رواية هشام كما ذكره وعلى تقدير كونه قرأ به على أبي الفتح حتى يكون من طريق أصحاب الإدغام كابن مرشد وأبي طاهر وابن عبد الرزاق وغيرهم فماذا يفيد إذا لم يكن قرأ به من طرق كتابه؟ على أني رأيت نص أبي الفتح فارس في كتابه فإذا هو الإدغام عن هشام في الجيم والإظهار عن ابن ذكوان ولم يفرق بين: (وجبت جنوبها) وغيره. والباقون بإظهارها عند الأحرف الستة وهم ابن كثير وعاصم وأبو جعفر ويعقوب وقالون والأصبهاني عن ورش، وانفرد الكارزيني عن رويس فيما ذكره السبط وابن الفحام بإدغامها في السين والجيم والظاء.
وانفرد في المصباح عن روح بالإدغام في الظاء فقط.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ حُروفٍ قَرُبَتْ مَخَارِجُهَا

الطيبة : إِدْغَامُ بَاءِ الْجَزْمِ فِى الْفَا لِيْ قَلاَ * * * خُلْفُهُمَا رُمْ حُزْ
الشاطبية : وَإِدْغَامُ باءِ الْجَزْمِ فِي الْفَاءٍ قَدْ رسَا حَمِيداً وَخَيِّرْ فِي يَتُبْ قاَصِداً وَلاَ
الدرة : وأظهر ....ولبا بفا ... ( ح ) ولا )
زاد في الطيبة الإدغام في الباء عند الفاء لهشام ، في الشاطبية الإظهار قولاً واحداً.
زاد في الطيبة الخلف في إدغام الباء عند الفاء في لخلاد ، وله في الشاطبية الإدغام قولاً واحداً سوى «ومن لم يتب فأولئك» في الحجرات له الخلف.
قوله في الدرة ( ولبا بفا ) ؛ أي الباء ملاصق للفاء أي يأتي بعدها ( اذهبْ فمن )، فهما كلمتان .
*********
الطيبة : : إِدْغَامُ ...يُعَذِّبْ مَنْ حَلاَ..رَوَى وَخُلْفٌ فِى دَوًا بِنْ
الشاطبية :أظهر ....وَفِي الْبَقَرَهْ فَقُلْ يُعَذِّبْ دَنَا بالْخُلْفِ جوْداً ...
زاد في الطيبة الإظهار في (يعذب من) لقالون وحمزة ، ولهما في الشاطبية الإدغام قولا واحدا .
وهؤلاء قراءتهم بإسكان الباء من ( يعذب )  قال في الطيبة ذاكرا من يرفع من القراء ؛ فيكون الباقون بالجزم  : (يَغْفِرْ يُعَذِّبْ رَفْعُ جَزْمٍ كَمْ ثَوَى نَصُّ) وصرح بهم في الشاطبية  (وَيَغْفِرْ مَعْ يُعَذِّبْ سَمَا الْعُلاَ شَذَا الْجَزْمِ)
الخلف في الإدغام لمن يقرؤون بالجزم ، أما من يرفعون الباء فلا إدغام لهم ..وسيأتي (بإذن الله ) في باب التنبيهات ما قيل ليعقوب في هذه الكلمة .
***********
الطيبة : : إِدْغَامُ ...وَلِرَا * * * فِى اللاَّمِ طِبْ خُلفٌ يَدٍ
الشاطبية : وَإِدْغَامُ ..وَالرَّاءُ جَزْماً بلاَمِهاَ كَوَاصِبرْ لِحُكْمِ طالَ بُالْخُلْفُ يَذْبُلاَ
الدرة : وأظهر .... وكغفر لي ...( ح ) ولا )
الخلف للدوري قولا واحدا من النظمين ، وكذا الإدغام للسوسي قولا واحدا من النظمين .
********
الطيبة : : إِدْغَامُ... يَفْعَلْ سَرَا
الشاطبية : وَإِدْغَامُ ....وَمَعْ جَزْمِهِ يَفْعَلْ بِذلِكَ سَلَّمُوا 
خصّص الشاطبي (يفعل ) المجزومة فقط نحو ( وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ ) فمن أين يفهم في الطيبة أنه يقصد الساكن بخلاف المرفوعة ؟؟
الجواب : أن باب حُروفٍ قَرُبَتْ مَخَارِجُهَا منعقدة للأحرف الساكنة لا غير ؛ لأنها تابعة لـ (إذ وبابه) ، فليس محلا لدخول المرفوع نحو : ( فَما جَزاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذلِكَ مِنْكُمْ) .وهذا بخلاف أنه نطقها ساكنة في النظم ،وقد يجاب بأنه سكنها للضرروة لذا أشرت لهذا القول . والله أعلم
*****
 الطيبة : إِدْغَامُ .........نَخْسِفْ بِهِمْ رُبًا ....
الشاطبية : وَإِدْغَامُ ...وَنَخْسِفْ بِهِمْ رَاعَوْا وَشَذَّا تَثَقُلاً
قال ابن القاصح : قوله: (وشذا تثقلا) الألف في قوله (وشذا ) ضمير ( يفعل ونخسف ) ؛ أي وشذ إدغام هذين الحرفين عند النحاة إلا القراء لأن الشاذ عند القراء ما لم يتواتر وهذان تواترا»، والشاذ عند النحاة: ما خرج عن قياسه أو ندر.)ا.هـ

*********
الطيبة : وَإِدْغَامُ ... وَفِى ارْكَبْ رُضْ حِمَا * * * وَالخُلْفُ دِنْ بِي نَلْ قُوًى
الشاطبية :أظهر ..وَفِي ارْكَب هُدى بَرٍ قَرِيبٍ بِخُلْفِهِمْ كَمَا ضاَعَ جاَ
الدرة : أظهر ...وفي اركب ( ف ) شا ( أ ) لا ) 
زاد في الطيبة لقنبل وعاصم  وجه الإظهار ، ولهما في الشاطبية الإدغام قولا واحدا .
*******
 الطيبة : عُذْتُ لُمَا..خُلْفٌ شَفَا حُزْ ثِقْ
الشاطبية :وَعُذْتُ عَلَى إِدْغَامِهِ ... شَوَاهِدُ حَمَّادٍ 
الدرة :... وادغم مع عذت ( أ ) ب ذا اعكسن ( ح ) لا ) 
زاد في الطيبة لهشام الخلف في (إِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي) ، وله في الشاطبية الإظهارفقط.
قوله في الدرة (ذا ) يعني "هذا " والمقصود به (عذت ) ، وقوله (اعكسن ) ؛ أي اعكس القيد ، والقيد قوله (وادغم) فعكسها يكون ( الإظهار ) فيكون لـ (حولا) يعقوب ، الإظهار في " عذت " .والله اعلم
********
الطيبة : إدغام ...وَصَادَ ذِكْرُ مَعْ * * * يُرِدْ شَفَا كَمْ حُطْ
الشاطبية :أظهر ...وَحِرْمِيّ ُنَصْرِ صَادَ مَرْيَمَ مَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ 
قوله (صاد ذكر) أو (صاد مريم )يقصد بذلك فاتحة مريم (كهيعص ذكر) وحرف "ص" في القراءة تنطق (صاد ) بسكون الدال ثم تدغم الدال في الذال .
***
الطيبة :  إدغام ...نَبَذْتُ حُزْ لُمَعْ ..خُلْفٌ شَفَا
الشاطبية :...إِدْغَامِهِ وَنَبَذْتُهاَ شَوَاهِدُ حَمَّادٍ 
الدرة : وأظهر .... نبذت ...( ح ) ولا )
زاد في الطيبة لهشام وجه الإدغام ، ولهما في الشاطبية الإظهار قولا واحدا .
***
الطيبة : إدغام ...أُورِثْتُمُو رِضىً لَجَا * * * حُزْ مِثْلَ خُلْفٍ
الشاطبية :وإدغام ...وَأَورِثْتمُو  ا حلاَ .. - لَهُ شَرْعُهُ ...
الدرة : وأظهر ...أورثتم ( ح ) م ( ف ) د 
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإدغام في (أورثتم) ..وله في الشاطبية الإظهار فقط.
*********
الطيبة : إدغام ....وَلَبِثْتُ كَيْفَ جَا...حُطْ كَمْ ثَنَا رِضىً
الشاطبية :وَحِرْمِيّ ُنَصْرِ .... لَبِثْتَ الْفَرْدَ وَالجَمْعُ وَصَّلاَ
الدرة : وأظهر ... ( ح ) م ( ف ) د لبثت عنهما ...
الدرة : ... لبثت ... وادغم ....( أ ) ب 
ذكر في الطيبة المدغمين ، وذكر في الشاطبية المظهرين .
قوله (كيف جا ) يعادل قوله (الفرد والجمع ) ولم تأت الثاء والتاء من (لبثتم ) ‘لا مفردا (لبثت ) أو جمعا (لبثتم ) ..
قوله في الدرة ( عنهما ) أي عن (حمى فد) يعقوب والعاشر ؛ أي أظهر لبثت عنهما .والله أعلم
***********
 الطيبة : إدغام ...وَيَس رَوَى * * * ظَعْنٌ لِوًى وَالْخُلْفُ مِزْ نَلْ إِذْ  هوَى
كَنُونَ لاَ قَالُونَ ..........
 الشاطبية :وَيس أظْهِرْ عنْ فَتى حَقُهُ بَدَا وَن وَفيهِ الْخِلْفُ عَنْ وَرْشِهمْ خَلاَ
الدرة : ويسين نون أدغم ( ف ) دا ( ح ) ط....
الحديث في هذا البيت دائر على (يس ـ ن سورة القلم ) .
زاد في الطيبة الخلف لقالون وورش و البزي وابن ذكوان وعاصم
زاد في الطيبة لقالون الإدغام في يس ،وله في الشاطبية الإظهار قولا واحدا .
أما " ن " فتوافق الطيبة فيها الشاطبية في الإظهار قولا واحدا ، وهو مقصد قوله (كَنُونَ لاَ قَالُونَ ) اختلف (مِزْ نَلْ إِذْ  هوَى) في " ن " كما اختلفوا في " يس" ، واستثنى من المدغمين في " ن " قالون بقوله (لاَ قَالُونَ) فيبقى له الإظهار فقط في "ن" مثل الشاطبية .والله أعلم  .
زاد في الطيبة لورش الإدغام في يس ،وله في الشاطبية الإظهار قولا واحدا .ومعلوم أن لورش في "ن" الخلف كما قال الشاطبي (وَن وَفيهِ الْخِلْفُ عَنْ وَرْشِهمْ ) والهاء من (فيه) عائد على "ن" ؛لأنه أقرب مذكور ، ولو أراد يس لقال (فيهما ) .والله اعلم
زاد في الطيبة للبزي الإدغام في (يس ـ ن)،وله في الشاطبية الإظهار قولا واحدا
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإظهار في (يس ـ ن)، ،وله في الشاطبية الإدغام قولا واحدا
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الإظهار في (يس ـ ن)، ،وله في الشاطبية الإدغام قولا واحدا.
زاد في الطيبة لحفص الإدغام في (يس ـ ن)، ،وله في الشاطبية الإظهار قولا واحدا .
**********
الطيبة : يَلْهَثْ أَظْهِرِ * * * حِرْمٍ لَهُمْ نَالَ خَلاَفُهُم وُرِيْ
الشاطبية : أَظْهِر....يَلْهَ  ثْ لَهُ دَارِ جُهَّلاَ.......وَق  الُونُ ذُو خُلْفٍ 
الدرة : .....يلهث أظهر ( أ ) ذ
زاد في الطيبة الإدغام لورش وهشام و ابن كثير وعاصم وأبو جعفر، ولهم في الشاطبية ،وأبو جعفر في الدرة الإظهار فقط .
********
الطيبة : أَظْهِرِ...وَفى أَخَذْتُ وَاتَّخَذْتُ عَنْ دَرَى * * * وَالْخُلْفُ غِثْ
الشاطبية :اتَخَذْتُمْ أَخَذْتُمْ وَفِي الإِفْرَادِ عاشَرَ دَغْفَلاَ
الدرة : أظهر ....( أخذت ( ط )ل...
زاد في الطيبة  لرويس الإدغام في (اتخذت / اتخذتم ) وله في الدرة الإظهار قولا واحدا .
**********
الطيبة : طَس مِيْمٍ فِدْ ثَرَى 
الشاطبية : أظهر ... وَطس عِنْدَ الْمِيم فَازَ.......
الدرة : حُرُوفَ التَّهَجِّي افْصِلْ بِسَكْتٍ كَحَا أَلِفْ.. أَلاَ
المقصود به (طسم )في سورتي الشعراء والقصص أظهر السين حمزة .
وكذا أبو جعفر لأنه يسكت على السين ، فالسكت هنا يوجب الإظهار لعدم اتصال الحرفين .والله أعلم .
***********
تنبيهات
*منع في الفريدة الإدغام ليعقوب في (يعذب من) في البقرة ، وسبق القول أن يعقوب يرفع الباء وأبو عمرو يجزمه ، فاعتقد صاحب الفريدة أن يعقوب في الكبير يدغم ما أدغمه أبو عمرو فمنع هذا الوجه ، الصحيح أنه يندرج في الإدغام بحسب قواعد يعقوب فقوله (وقيل عن يعقوب ما لابن العلا ) من قواعد الإدغام وكلمة(  يعذب من ) من الكلمات التي تدخل في القاعدة بدليل إدغام أبي عمرو له في بقية المواضع الأخرى التي اتفق القراء جميعا على رفعها كما في سورة آل عمران والمائدة والعنكبوت والفتح فقد أدغمها أبو عمرو في هذه المواضع .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بَابُ أَحْكَامِ النُّونِ السَّاكِنَةِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ

 الطيبة : أَظْهِرْهُمَا عِنْدَ حُرُوفِ الْحَلْقِ عَنْ * * * كُلٍٍّ.........
الشاطبية : وَعِنْدَ حُرُوفِ الْحَلْقِ لِلكُلِ أُظْهِرَا أَلاَ هاَجَ حُكْمٌ عَمَّ خاَليهِ غُفَّلاَ
وقد أوضح الإمام الشاطبي أحرف الحلق ، ويؤخذ أول حرف من الكلمات (أَلاَ هاَجَ حُكْمٌ عَمَّ خاَليهِ غُفَّلاَ)
*******
الطيبة : وَفِي غَيْنٍ وَخَا أَخْفَى ثَمَنْ ..... َلا مُنْخَنِقْ يُنْغِضْ يَكُنْ بَعْضٌ أًبَى
الدرة : وبغين خا ( ا ) تل ... الاخفا سوى ينغض يكن منخنق ( أ ) لا )
زاد في الطيبة الإخفاء لأبي جعفر في (ينقض يكن متحقق) ، وله في الدرة الإظهار فقط .
وبها تكون أحرف الإظهار عند أبي جعفر أربعة أحرف(الهمزة ـ الهاء ـ العين ـ الحاء ) .
وأحرف الإخفاء سبعة عشر حرفا بزيادة ( الغين والخاء ) على أحرف (صف ذا ثنا كم جاد شخص قد سما دم طيبا زد في تقى ضع ظالما).
***********
الطيبة : وَاقْلِبْهُمَا مَعْ غُنَّةٍ مِيماً بِبَا
 الشاطبية : وَقَلْبُهُمَا مِيماً لَدَى الْيَا
وهذا حكم القلب أو الإقلاب نحو (من بعد ـ أنبئهم )
*************
 الطيبة : وَادْغِمْ بِلاَغُنِّةِ فِى لاَمٍ وَرَا * * * وَهْيَ لِغَيْرِ صُحْبَةٍ أيْضًا تُرَى
الشاطبية : وَكُلُّهُمُ التَّنْوينَ وَالنُّونَ ادْغَمُوا بِلاَ غُنَّةٍ فِي الّلاَمِ وَالرَّا لِيَجْمُلاَ
زاد في الطيبة الغنة في (اللام و الراء) لسائر القراء إلا شعبة وحمزة والكسائي وخلف العاشر .
***********
الطيبة : وَالْكُلُّ فِى يَنْمُو بِهَا... وَضِقْ حَذَفْ * * * فِى الْوَاوِ وَالْيَا
  الشاطبية : أَدْغَمُوا مَعَ غُنَّةٍ ....وَفِي الْوَاوِ وَالْيَا دُونَهَا خَلَفٌ تَلاَ 
الدرة :  وغنة يا والواو ( ف ) ز...... 
قوله في الطيبة : ( بها ) ؛ أى بالغنة ؛أي أدغموا في أحرف "ينمو" بغنة ، وقوله (حذف) أي حذف الغنة وهو المرموز له بـ (ضق) أي خلف حمزة .
قوله في الشاطبية :( دونها ) الهاء عائدة على الغنة ؛ أي أدغم خلف في الواو والياء بدون غنة .
***********
الطيبة : .......وَتَرَى فِى الْيَا اخْتَلَفْ
وزاد لدوري الكسائي ترك الغنة في (الياء) نحو : (من يعمل) من طريق عثمان الضرير ، والشاطبية من طريق أبي جعفر النصيبي .
**********
الطيبة : وَأَظْهَرُوا لَدَيْهِمَا بِكِلْمَةِ ........
الشاطبية : وَعِنْدَهُمَا لِلكُلِ أَظْهِرْ بِكِلْمَةٍ مَخَافَةَ إِشْبَاهِ الْمُضَاعَفِ أَثْقَلاَ
قوله ( لديهما ) و ( عندهما ) الضميران راجعان إلى الواو والياء نحو (قنوان ـ بنيان ...) .
***********
الطيبة : وَفِي الْبَوَاقِي أَخْفِيَنْ بِغُنَّةِ
الشاطبية : وَأَخْفِيا عَلَى غُنَّةٍ عِنْدَ الْبَوَاقِي لِيَكْمُلاَ 
وهذا الحكم الرابع الإخفاء وأحرفها ((صف ذا ثنا كم جاد شخص قد سما دم طيبا زد في تقى ضع ظالما).
*********
تنبيهات
*زعم البعض أن الألف من ( أيضا ) رمز لنافع ،وأخرج منه قالون والأصبهاني ؛ بل وطالب البعض بتغيير البيت إلى (وَهْيَ لِغَيْرِ صُحْبَةٍ جَوْدًا تُرَى) أي للأزرق فقط ، وبصرف النظر عن كون الغنة ثابتة أو غير ثابتة عن الأزرق هل هناك من قال بأن رمز الألف من ( أيضا ) رمز لنافع أو دال على الخلف ؟
قال ابن الناظم في شرحه : " وهي لغير صحبة أيضا تري " أي والغنة عند اللام والراء تجوز لغير صحبة ، يعني أنها وردت عن نافع وابن كثير وأبي عمرو وابن عامر وأبي جعفر ويعقوب وحفص )ا.هـ
وقال النويري 3ج/ص28 : قال الناظم : "وقد وردت الغنة مع اللام والراء عن كل من القراء وصحت من طريق كتابنا نصاً وأداء عن أهل الحجاز والشام والبصرة وحفص." وهذا معني قوله "" وهي لغير صحبة أيضا تري "وأطال الناظم فى ذلك فى نشره فانظره والله أعلم. ))ا.هـ
قال الشيخ الترمسي في كتابه " غنية الطلبة في شرح الطيبة : .."وهي" أي الغنة عند اللام والراء لغير المرموز إليهم بقوله " صحبة " أي حمزة والكسائي وشعبة وخلف ، "أيضا تري " أ] الغنة يعني أنها وردت عن نافع وابن كثير وأبي عمرو وابن عامر وأبي جعفر ويعقوب وحفص )ا.هـ ج1/ص172
قال البنا في إتحاف فضلاء البشر : ..... ووردت عن كل القراء وصحت من طرق النشر التي هي طرق هذا الكتاب نصا وأداء عن أهل الحجاز والشام والبصرة وحفص وأشار إلى ذلك في طيبته بقوله وأدغم بلا غنة في لام وراء وهي أي الغنة لغير صحبة أيضا ترى... ))ا.هـ
أما "جودا تري " محدثة وليست هي محل نزاع إنما البيت اقتراح من بعض المتأخرين فقط.
·      وقال في النشر:" (الرابع) إذا قرئ بإظهار الغنة من النون الساكنة والتنوين في اللام والراء السوسي وغيره عن أبي عمرو فينبغي قياساً إظهارها من النون المتحركة فيهما نحو (نؤمن لك، زين للذين، تبين له) ونحو (تأذن ربك، خزائن رحمة ربي) إذ النون من ذلك تسكن أيضاً للإدغام، وبعدم الغنة قرأت عن أبي عمرو في الساكن والمتحرك وبه آخذ. ويحتمل أن القارئ بإظهار الغنة إنما يقرأ بذلك في وجه الإظهار أي حيث لم يدغم الإدغام الكبير والله أعلم."2/88
·      اقتصر ابن الجزري الغنة في المقطوع نحو (أن لا ) وتركه في في الموصول نحو (ألاّ) وتعقبه المتولي في الروض النضير بقوله : " وفي هذا الاختيار نظر لما أصله في النشرفي مبحث ركنية اتباع الرسم قال : وقد يوافق بعض القراءات الرسم تحقيقا ويوافقه بعضهتقديرا نحو :" ملك يوم الدين " فانه كتب بغير ألف فى جميع المصاحف فقراءة الحذفتحتمله تحقيقا كما كتب" ملك الناس" وقراءة الألف تحتمله تقديرا كما كتب" ملك الملك" فتكون الألف حذف اختصارا ، ولا شك أن القراءة بالغنة في المتصل من قبيلالثاني فتحتمل الرسم تقديرا كما كتب نحو فإن لم تفعلوا ــ أن لا ملجأ ــ وأن لنيحور ـــ فتكون النون حذفت اختصارا ولولا اعتبار النون وأن لم ترسم لما شددت اللاموحذفت نون الرفع من نحو" أن لا تطغوا في الميزان" ولما نصب الفعل بالفتحة الظاهرةفي نحو" لئلا يكون للناس" مع أن ذلك بإجماع وقال أيضا علي أن مخالف صريح الرسم فيحرف مدغم أو مبدل أو ثابت أو محذوف أو نحو ذلك لا يعد مخالفا إذا ثبتت القراءة بهووردت مشهورة مستفاضة ألا تري أنه لم يعدوا إثبات ياءات الزوائد وحذف ياء" تسئلنى" في الكهف وقراءة " وأكون من الصالحين" والظاء من" بضنين" ونحو ذلك من مخالف الرسمالمردود فإن الخلاف في ذلك يغتفر إذ هو قريب يرجع إلي معني واحد وتمشية صحة القراءةوشهرتها وتلقيها بالقبول
وذلك بخلاف زيادة كلمة أو نقصانها وتقديمها وتأخيرهاحتي لو كانت حرفا واحدا من حروف المعاني فإن حكمه في حكم الكلمة لا يسوغ مخالفةالرسم فيه وهذا هو الحد الفاصل في حقيقة اتباع الرسم ومخالفته " ا . هــ
قال الضباع في الفوائد المهذبة :" ... وأطلق الحكم فى المقطوع والموصول أكثر المتقدمين وإليه جنح إمامنا المتولى ونصر القول به وعليه عملنا" ا.هـ
وأخذ بذلك أيضا صاحب كتاب فريدة الدهر .
والخلاف في هذه المسألة مازال موجودا وهناك من يقرئ بالمقطوع مثل اختيار ابن الجزري وقال الشيخ عبد الحكيم عبد اللطيف وهذا ما أختاره ، ثم قال : وقرأنا بالوجهين .
وهناك من يقول بالغنة في المقطوع والموصول ، والاختياران صحيحان وجواز الاقراء بهما . والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ الفَتْحِ وَاْلإِمَالَةِ وَبَيْنَ اللَّفْظَيْنِ 

الطيبة : أَمِلْ ذَوَاتِ الْيَاءِ فِى الْكُلِّ شَفَا .........
الشاطبية : وَحَمْزَةُ مِنْهُمْ وَالْكِسَائِيُّ بَعْدَهُ أَمَالاَ ذَوَاتِ الْياَءِ حَيْثُ تأَصَّلاَ
والمقصود بالألف : الألف التي أصلها ياء ، وكيفية معرفتها ذَكَرها في البيت التالي .
******** 
الطيبة :وَثَنِّ اَلاَسْمَا إِنْ تُرِدْ أَنْ تَعْرِفَا.. وَرُدَّ فِعْلَهَا إِلَيْكَ كَالْفَتىَ * هُدَى الْهَوَى اشْتَرَى مَعَ اسْتَعْلَى أَتَى......
 الشاطبية : وَتَثْنِيَةُ الأسْماءِ تَكْشِفَها وَإِنْ رَدَدْتَ إِلَيْكَ الْفِعْلَ صَادَفْتَ مَنْهلاَ
هَدى وَاشْتَرَاهُ وَالْهَوى وَهُدَاهُمُ ..........
قال الشيخ محيسن : وتعرف ذوات «الياء» في الأسماء بالتثنية، وفي الأفعال بردّ الفعل إليك، فإن ظهرت فيه «الياء» علم أنها أصل الألف التي في المفرد فتمال: فتقول في نحو: «هدى» «هديان» وفي نحو: «اشترى» «اشتريت».وإن ظهرت فيه «الواو» علم أنها أصل الألف التي في المفرد فلم تمل: فتقول في نحو «صفا» «صفوان» وفي نحو: «دعا» «دعوت».)ا.هـ وسيأتي مزيد بيان في التنبيهات عن كيفية معرفة الألف بطرق أخرى .
********* 
الطيبة : وَكَيْفَ فَعْلَى وَفُعَالَى ضَمُّهُ * * * وَفَتْحُهُ.......
الشاطبية : وَفِي أَلِفِ الْتَأْنِيثِ فِي الْكُلِّ مَيَّلاَ ....وَكَيْفَ جَرَتْ فَعْلى فَفيهَا وُجُودُهَا وَإِنْ ضُمَّ أَوْ يُفْتَحْ فُعَالى فَحَصِّلاَ...
قولهما ( وكيف فعلى ) (وكيف جرت فعلى ) أي بالحركات الثلاثة ( فَُِعلى) مثل (يحيى ـ موسى ـ عيسى ) .
أما ما كان على وزن فعالى فلم يأت منها في القرآن إلا بالضم (كسالى ) أو بالفتح (نصارى ) .
وكيفية معرفة هذه الأفعال : قم بحذف فاء الفعل ، ثم انظر إلى الكلمة فإن وجدت لها معنى مخالفا فليست فعلى (قتلى) إن حذفت القاف (فاء الفعل ) تصبح (تلى ) وتلى بخلاف القتل إذن هى فعلى لتغاير المعنى بد حذف فاء الفعل .
أو وجدت معنى غير مفهوم مثل (نجوى ) فحذف النون تجعلها (جوى) فغير معروف فهى فعلى ..أما نحو "مثنى " فحذف الميم تجعلها (ثنى) ومنها (وثنيت صلى الله ربي ) وهو نفس معنى الكلمة قبل الحذف فهذى ليست فعلى .وقس على ذلك ..والله أعلم .
********** 
 الطيبة :وَمَا بِيَاءٍ رَسْمُهُ .......كَحَسْرَتَى أَنَّى ضُحًى مَتَى بَلَى * * * غَيْرَ لَدَى زَكَى عَلَى حَتَّى إِلَى........
الشاطبية : وَمَا رَسَمُوا بالْيَاءِ غَيْرَ لَدى وَمَا زَكى وَإِلى مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى وَقُلْ عَلَى    
وَفِي اسْمِ فِي الْاِستِفْهَامِ أَنَّى وَفِي مَتى مَعاً وَعَسى أَيْضاً أَمَالاَ وَقُلْ بَلى
وَأَمَّا ... وَالضُّحى ...... فَأَمَالاَهَا وَبِالْوَاوِ تَخْتَلاَ
في الطيبة :وضع كلمة "الضحي "مما رسموا بالياء ، وذكرها الشاطبي منبها على أن أصل الألف الواو  (وَبِالْوَاوِ تَخْتَلاَ) وهى ممالة ولاشك ، وقد اختلف فيها هل هى واوية أو يائية .
*********
الطيبة : وَمَيَّلُوا الرِّباَ الْقُوَى الْعُلَى كِلاََ .......
الشاطبية : وَأَمَّا ضُحَاهَا ..... وَالرِّبا مَعَ الْقُوى فَأَمَالاَهَا وَبِالْوَاوِ تَخْتَلاَ.
وذكر الشاطبي منبها على أن أصل الألف في هذه الكلمات الواو  (وَبِالْوَاوِ تَخْتَلاَ) وهى ممالة ولاشك  .

******** 
الطيبة :كَذَا مَزِيدًا مِنْ ثُلاَثِي كَابْتَلَى
الشاطبية : وَكُلُّ ثُلاَثِيٍّ يِزِيدُ فَإِنَّهُ مُمَالٌ كَزَكَّاهَا وَأنْجَى مَعَ ابْتَلى
"نجا" واوية إذا زيدت بالهمز أو التضعيف تصبح يائية ( أنجى ـ نجى ) فتمال ،وهذا هو المقصود من هذا البيت .والله أعلم
********** 
الطيبة :مَعْ رُوسِ آيِ النَّجْمِ طَهَ اقْرَأَ مَعَ الَ * * * قِيَامَةِ اللَّيْلِ الضُّحَى الشَّمْسِ سَأَلْ .... عَبَسَ وَالنَّزْعِ وَسَبِّحْ............  .. 
الشاطبية : وَممَّا أَمَالاَهُ أَوَاخِرُ آيٍ مَّا بطِه وَآيِ الْنَّجْمِ كَيْ تَتَعَدَّلاَ
وَفِي الشَّمْسِ وَالأَعْلى وَفِي اللَّيْلِ الضُّحى وَفِي اقْرَأَ وَفِي وَالنَّازِعَاتِ تَمَيَّلاَ
وَمِنْ تَحْتِهَا ثُمَّ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي الْمَعَارِجَ يا مِنْهَالُ أَفْلَحْتَ مُنْهِلاَ
شاهد إمالة رؤوس الآي في الأحدى عشر سورة لحمزة والكسائي والعاشر ، وسيأتي شاهد ورش وأبي عمرو .
*********** 
الطيبة : وَعَلِي * * * أَحْيَا بِلاَ وَاوٍ ..........
الشاطبية : وَلَكِنَّ أَحْيَا عَنْهُمَا بَعْدَ وَاوِهِ وَفِيمَا سَوَاهُ لِلكِسَائِي مُيِّلاً
وبيتي الشاطبية والطيبة لا خلاف بينهما ، في الطيبة ذكر أن عليّا (الكسائي ) يميل (أحيا) بلا واو ، أما صاحبة الواو فتبقى على الأصل في الإمالة لـ (شفا) ، وتدخل أيضا تحت شاهد (مَعْ رُوسِ آيِ النَّجْمِ) فصاحبة الواو لم تأت في القرآن إلا رأس آية في سورة النجم ، وهذا هو السبب في إمالتها لحمزة والعاشر أنها داخلة في رؤوس الآي ؛ لأن أحيا عندهما من الواوية ، ورؤوس الآي تمال فيها الواوية واليائية . والله أعلم .
**********
الطيبة : وَعَلِي * * * وَعَنْهُ مَيِّلِ................  .....
محَيْاهُمُ تَلاَ خَطَايَا وَدَحَا * * * تُقَاتِه مَرْضَاتِ كَيْفَ جَا طَحَا
سَجى وَأَنْسَانِيهِ مَنْ عَصَانِي * * * أَتَانِ لاَ هُودَ وَقَدْ هَدَانِي
الشاطبية : ...لِلكِسَائِي مُيِّلاً...... وَمَرْضَاتِ كَيْفَمَا أَتَى وَخَطَايَا مِثْلُهُ مُتَقَبَّلاً
وَمَحْيَاهُمُوا أَيْضًا وَحَق تُقَاتِهِ وَفِي قَدْ هَدَانِي لَيْسَ أمْرُكَ مُشْكِلاَ
وَفِي الْكَهْفِ أَنْسَاني وَمَنْ قَبْلُ جَاءَ مَنْ عَصَاني ......
وَفِيهَا وَفِي طس آتَانِيَ الَّذِي اذَعْتُ بِهِ حَتَّى تَضَوَّعَ مَنْدَلاَ
وَحَرَفُ تَلاَهَا مَعْ طَحَاهَا وَفِي سَجى وَحَرْفُ دَحَاهَا وَهَي بِالْوَاوِ تُبْتَلاَ

************* 
الطيبة :أَوْصَانِ ... لَهُ
الشاطبية : ...وَأَوْصَاني بِمَرْيَمَ يُجْتَلاَ.....
قووله (له )الضمير راجع للكسائي .
**********
 الطيبة : ...الرُّؤْيَا رَوَى * * * رُؤْيَاكَ مَعْ هُدَايَ مَثْوَايَ تَوَى
مَحْيَايَ............  ..
الشاطبية : ... وَرُؤيَاكَ مَعَ مَثْوَايَ عَنْهُ لِحَفْصِهِمْ وَمَحْيَايَ مِشْكَاةٍ هُدَايَ قَدِ انجَلاَ
الدرة :ميلا ... رؤيا اللام ....( ف ) د
خصّص العاشر (الرؤيا ) باللام فقط ، ولا إمالة له رؤياك ونحوها .
******** 
الطيبة : تَوَى...مَعْ آذَانِنَا آذَانِهِمْ * * * جَوَارِ مَعْ بَارِئْكُمُ طُغْيَانِهِمْ
مِشْكَاةِ جَبَّارِينَ مَعْ أَنْصَارِيْ * * * وَبابِ سَارِعُوا وَخُلْفُ الْبَارِيْ
الشاطبية : وَإِضْجَاعُ أَنْصَارِي تَمِيمٌ وَسَارِعُوا نُسَارِعُ وَالْبَارِي وَبَارِئِكُمْ تَلاَ
وَآذَانِهِمْ طُغْيَانِهِمْ وَيُسَارِعُونَ آذَانِنَا عَنْهُ الْجَوَارِي تَمَثَّلاَ...بِخ  لْفِهِ
قوله في الطيبة (وَبابِ سَارِعُوا) إجمال لما فصّله الشاطبي بقوله (وَسَارِعُوا نُسَارِعُ) ويزاد عليهما (ويسارعون ).

*****
الطيبة : تمُارِ مَعْ أُوَارِ مَعْ يُوَارِ مَعْ * * * عَيْنِ يَتَامَى عَنْهُ الاِتْبَاعُ وَقَعْ
وَمِنْ كُسَالَى وَمِنَ النَّصَارَى * * * كَذَا أُسَارَى وَكَذَا سُكَارَى
الشاطبية : يُوَارِي أُوَارِي فِي العُقُودِ بِخُلْفِهِ........ 
في الشاطبية خصّص (يواري ) بموضع المائدة وهو المقصود بقوله (العقود ) ، أما يواري في الطيبة فيشمل موضعي (المائدة ـ والأعراف ) ، كَيْفَ يُوارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ ـ يُوَارِي سَوْآتِكُمْ وَرِيشًا ) واقتصر الشيخ محيسن في شرحه على موضع المائدة فقط وهو سهو .
قوله (عَنْهُ الاِتْبَاعُ وَقَعْ) أي أمال عين فعالى تبعا لإمالة ما بعدها مثل (يتامى ) الإمالة حقّ الألف التي بعد الميم (مى) ، وأمليت الألف الأولى (يتا) تبعا للثانية ، فمتى امتنعت الإمالة في الثانية امتنعت ايضا في الأولى تبعا لها نحو (يتامى النساء) فحذفت الألف الثانية تخلصا من الساكنين فلا إمالة لحذفها ، فامتنعت الإمالة في الأولى أيضا تبعا لها .والله أعلم   
*********

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَافَقَ فِي أَعْمَى كِلاَ اْلإسْرَى صَدَا * * * وَأَوَّلاً حمِاً
الشاطبية : أَعْمَى فِي الإسراء ثَانِيًا سِوًى وَسُدًى فِي الْوَقْفِ عَنْهُمْ تَسَبُّلاِ
وَأَعْمى فِي الإِسْرا حُكْمُ صُحْبَةٍ أَوّلاَ..............
الدرة : ولا... تمل ( ح ) ز سوى أعمى بسبحان أولا ) 
قوله (وافق) ؛ أي مَن وافق حمزة والكسائي والعاشر ، وبدأ بمن وافقه في " أعمى " .
وهما في قوله تعالى: ( وَمَنْ كانَ فِي هذِهِ أَعْمى فَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ أَعْمى وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا )
مَن أمالة الأولى دون الثانية فرّق بين "عمى " الدنيا وبين "عمى" الآخرة .
فائدة : لأبي عمرو إمالة كبرى في (أعمى ـ رأى ـ بشراي)  من ذوات الياء في الشاطبية ، ويضاف إليها في الطيبة " الدنيا " لدوري أبي عمرو .والله اعلم
**************
الطيبة : وافق...وَفي سِوًى سُدًى.... رَمىَ بَلى صُنْ خُلْفُهُ
الشاطبية : أمالاه ..رَمى صُحْبَةٌ .... سِوًى وَسُدًى فِي الْوَقْفِ عَنْهُمْ تَسَبُّلاِ
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الفتح في " سِوًى وسُدًى (وقفا) ـ رَمىَ " . وله الإمالة في الشاطبية فقط.
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الإمالة في "بلى " . وله الفتح من الشاطبية
********
الطيبة : وافق ...وَمُتَّصِفْ * * * مُزْجَا يُلَقَّاهُ أَتَى أَمْرُ اخْتُلِفْ
زاد في الطيبة الإمالة لابن ذكوان في الكلمات الآتية (يلقاه / مزجاة / أتي أمر ) وله الفتح من الشاطبية
*****
الطيبة : وافق ...إِنَاهُ لِي خُلْفٌ
الشاطبية : إِنَاهُ لَهُ شَافٍ 
زاد في الطيبة لهشام الفتح في ( إناه ) ، وله في الشاطبية الإمالة قولا واحدا .
********
الطيبة : وافق ...نَأَى اْلإِسْرَا صِفِ * * * مَعْ خُلْفِ نُونِهِ وَفيِهِمَا ضِفِ..رَوَى
الشاطبية : نَأَى شَرْعُ يمن باختلاف وَشُعْبَةٌ في الاِسْرَا وَهُمْ وَالنُّونُ ضَوْءُ سَنًا تلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الفتح في (نأي) في الإسراء . وله الإمالة في الشاطبية فقط.
********
الطيبة :وافق...وَفِيمَا بَعْدَ رَاءٍ حُطْ مَلاَ * * * خُلْفٌ وَمَجْرَى عُدْ
الشاطبية : أمالاه ..وَمَا بَعْدَ رَاءٍ شَاعَ حُكْمًا وَحَفْصُهُمْ يُوَالِي بِمَجْرَاهَا وَفي هُودَ أُنْزِلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإمالة فيما بعد راء ؛ تقع الألف بعد راء نحو ( شورى ـ نصارى ـ سكارى ) ، وله الفتح من الشاطبية
قوله : (ومجري) وهى كلمة "مجراها " في " هود " أمالها حفص بلا خلاف .
***********
الطيبة : وافق ..وَأَدْرَى أَوَّلاَ ......صِلْ وَسِوَاهَا مَعَ يَابُشْرَى اخْتَلَفْ....
الشاطبية : وإضجاع... مختار صحبة ...وَبَصْرٍ وَهُمْ أَدْرى ...
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الفتح في (أدرى) في غير يونس نحو ( أدراكم ـ أدراك )
*************
الطيبة :وافق .. وَأَدْرَى.. مَعَ يَا بُشْرَى اخْتَلَفْ * * * وَافْتَحْ وَقَلِّلْهَا وَأَضْجِعْهَا حَتَفْ
الشاطبية : وإضجاع ....وَبَصْرٍ ... أَدْرى ..( سورة يونس )
الشاطبية :..وَبُشْرَايَ حَذْفُ الْيَاءِ ثَبْتٌ وَمُيِّلاَ ... وَقَلِّلْ ...وَكِلاَهُمَا عَنِ ابْنِ الْعَلاَ وَالْفَتْحُ عَنْهُ تَفَضَّلاَ (سورة يوسف )
ذكر الشاطبي في (بشراى) الحذف للكوفيين ، وللباقين إثبات الياء في  (سورة يوسف) . وقد ذكرها في الطيبة في سورتها أيضا بقوله (بُشْرَايَ حَذْفُ الْيَا كَفَى )ووضعها هنا  في باب الإمالة للحديث عن إمالتها فقط ، وقوله (مَعَ يَا بُشْرَى) ، فالياء هنا لفظ قرآني من قوله تعالى : ( قالَ يا بُشْرى هذا غُلامٌ ) .والله أعلم
***************
الطيبة :وَقَلِّلِ الرَّا وَرُءُوسَ الآي جِفْ * * * وَما بِه هَا غَيْرَ ذِي الرَّا يَخْتَلِفْ
مَعْ ذَاتِ ياءٍ مَعْ أَرَاكَهُمْ وَرَدْ ......
الشاطبية : وَذُوا الرَّاءِ وَرْشٌ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ وَفي أَرَاكَهُمْ وَذَوَاتِ الْيَالَهُ الْخُلْفُ جُمِّلاَ
وَلكِنْ رُءُوسُ الآيِ قَدْ قَلَّ فَتْحُهَا لَهُ غَيْرَ مَاهَا فِيهِ فَاحْضُرْ مُكَمَّلاَ
الدرة : وافتح الباب ( إ ) ذ علا.....
لا فرق لورش في النظمين في وجوب تقليل الراء ، ورؤس الآي ، والخلف فيما فيه "ها" من رؤوس الآي نحو (تلاها ـ دحاها ) وكذا ذوات الياء ، وكذا أراكهم .
قوله (قل فتحها ) معناه التقليل .وذكر في النشر أن مقصد الشاطبي الخلف في رؤوس الآى ، بينما في الطيبة جزم بالإمالة قولا واحدا (وَقَلِّلِ ... جِفْ) فيكون هذا آخر كلامه خلافا لما قرره المتولي رحمه الله ..وسيأتي مزيد بيان في التنبيهات إن شاء الله .
وأبو جعفر لا يميل شيئا .
**************
      الطيبة :وَكَيْفَ فُعْلى مَعْ رُءُوسِ الآيِ حَدْ ........خُلْفٌ سِوَى ذِي الرَّا
       الشاطبية : وَكَيْفَ أَتَتْ فَعْلَى وَآخِرُ آيِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ لِلبَصْرِي سِوى رَاهُمَا اعْتَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة الفتح لأبي عمرو في (فعلى ) كيف أتت ، وكذا رؤوس الآي ، وله فيهما في الشاطبية الإمالة قولا واحدا فيهما.
لأبي عمرو له التقليل وليست الإمالة الكبرى  ، والشاهد من الطيبة أنه عطفه على تقليل ورش ( وَقَلِّلِ ... جِفْ )  ، وفي الشاطبية كذلك عطفها على (قل فتحها ) ولك أيضا أن تأخذها من قوله (سِوى رَاهُمَا اعْتَلاَ) ؛ أي أمال الراء إمالة كبرى فيكون ما تقدم صغرى .
**********
الطيبة :...وَأَنَّى وَيْلَتَى * * * ياحَسْرَتَى الْخُلْفُ طَوَى قيلَ مَتىَ
بَلى عَسَى وَأَسَفَى عَنْهُ نُقِلْ * * * وَعَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ لَهُ دُنْيَا أَمِلْ
 الشاطبية : وَيَا وَيْلَتَى أَنَّى وَيَا حَسْرَتى طَوَوْا وعَنْ غَيْرِهِ قِسْهَا وَيَا أَسَفَى الْعُلاَ
زاد في الطيبة للدوري الفتح في (أسفي / وحسرتي / ويلتي / أني ) وزاد الإمالة في ( الدنيا ) وله التقليل من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة للدوري التقليل في (عسي /بلي / متي ) وله الفتح من الشاطبية .
*********
الطيبة :حَرْفَيْ رَأَى مِنْ صُحْبَةٍ لَناَ اْخْتُلِفْ * * * وَغَيْرَ الاُولَى الْخُلْفُ صِفْ وَالْهَمْزَ حِفْ
الشاطبية : وَحَرْفَيْ رَأَى كُلاًّ أَمِلْ مُزْنَ صُحْبَةٍ وَفِي هَمْزِهِ حُسْنٌ وَفِي الرَّاءِ يُجْتَلاَ
بِخُلْفٍ.....
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة الفتح في (رأي ) ماعدا  الأولي ( رأي كوكبا )بلا خلاف في الأنعام ، .
وزاد في الطيبة لهشام الإمالة في حرفي (رأي) ، وله الفتح من الشاطبية فقط .
قوله (وَفِي الرَّاءِ يُجْتَلاَ..بِخُل  ْفٍ) سيأتي بيانه في آخر باب الإمالة عند قوله :(وَقِيلَ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ حَرْفَيْ رَأَى * * * عَنْهُ وَرَا سِوَاهُ مَعْ هَمْزِ نَأَى).
**********
الطيبة :وَالْهَمْزَ...وَ  ذُو الضَّمِيرِ فيهِ أَوْ هَمْزٍ وَرَا * * * خُلْفٌ مُنىً قَلِّلْهُمَا كُلاًّ جَرَى
الشاطبية : وَحَرْفَيْ رَأَى...وَخُلْفٌ فِيهِماَ مَعَ مُضْمِرٍ مُصِيبٌ وَعَنْ عُثْمَانَ في الْكُلِّ قَلِّلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان إمالة الهمزة فقط في ذو الضمير، ووافق الشاطبية في إمالة الحرفين وفتحهما في ذو الضمير ؛ فيكون للشاطبية وجهان ، وللطيبة ثلاثة أوجه .
والضمير في (فيه) عائد على الهمز ،وقوله (أو همز ورا ) خلف ؛ أي الإمالة في الهمزة فقط ، أو الفتح فيهما ،أو الإمالة فيهما ،وذو الضمير نحو (رَآكَ ـ رَآها ـ رَآهُ ـ فَرَآهُ ) في تسعة مواضع .والله أعلم
أما (رأى ) من غير ضمير فلا خلاف في إمالتها من النظمين .
وأما الأزرق الجميع بلا خلاف . والله أعلم .
****
الطيبة :وَقَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ أَمِلْ لِلرَّا صَفَا * * * فِي وَكَغَيْرِهِ الجَمِيعُ وَقَفَا
الشاطبية : وَقَبلَ السُّكُونِ الرَّا أَمِلْ فِي صَفاَ يَدٍ بِخُلْفٍ وَقُلْ فِي الْهَمْزِ خُلْفٌ يَقِي صِلاَ
قبل السكون في ستة مواضع نحو (رَأَى القَمَرَ...) الألف تحذف تخلصا من الساكنين ، فاختلفوا في إمالة الراء ، فأمالها (صَفَا فِي في الطيبة ) وفي الشاطبية (في صفا ) بلا خلاف ،والسوسي في الشاطبية والطيبة بخلاف .
وقوله (وَقُلْ فِي الْهَمْزِ خُلْفٌ يَقِي صِلاَ) لايصح لشعبة إمالة الراء قبل ساكن ولذا أهمله في الطيبة ،وسيأتي ما قيل للسوسي آخر الباب كما سبق وأشرنا من قبل .
قوله (وَكَغَيْرِهِ الجَمِيعُ وَقَفَا) ؛ أي يقف كل من ذكروا هنا بحسب مذهبه فيما إذا لم يكن هناك ساكن  .
**********
الشاطبية : وَقِفْ فِيهِ كَالأُولَى وَنَحْوُ رَأَتْ رَأَوْا رَأَيْتُ بِفَتْحِ الْكُلِّ وَقْفاً وَمَوْصِلاَ
قال ابن القاصح : يعني إذا اتصل برأي ساكن لا يفارقه نحو رأته حسبته ورأتهم من مكان بعيد وإذا رأوك وإذا رأوهم فلما رأوه وإذا رأيت الذين فلما رأيته بفتح الكل أي بفتح القراء كلهم أي لا خلاف في فتح الراء وفتح الهمزة في الوصل والوقف لأن الساكن لا ينفصل من رأى في وقف ولا وصل والخلاف إنما وقع فيما يصح انفصاله من الساكن الذي بعده ورجوع الألف إليه في حال الوقف عليه.)ا.هـ
*********

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة: أَمِلْ ...وَاْلأَلِفَات   قَبْلَ كَسْرِ رَا طَرَفْ * كَالدَّارِ نَارٍ حُزْ تَفُزْ مِنْهُ اخْتَلَفْ
الشاطبية :وَفِي أَلِفَاتٍ قَبْلَ رَا طَرَفٍ أَتَتْ بِكَسْر أَمِلْ تُدْعى حَمِيداً وَتُقْبَلاَ
        كَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَالدَّارِ ثُمَّ الْحِمَارِ مَعْ حِمَارِكَ وَالْكُفَّارِ وَاقْتَسْ لِتَنْضُلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإمالة في الألفات قبل الراء المكسورة المتطرفة مثل ( النارِ ـ الدارِ ) ، بشرط أن تكون مجرورة.
    *
الطيبة: أَمِلْ ..وَخُلْفُ غَارٍ تَمَّ وَالجَارِ تَلاَ * * * طِبْ خُلْفَ
  الشاطبية : أمل ... وَالْجَارِ تَمَّمُوا
  زاد لدوري أبي عمرو الإمالة في (الجار) وله الفتح من الشاطبية 
    زاد في الطيبة لدوري الكسائي الفتح في غار ، وله الإمالة من الشاطبية
    *** 
  الطيبة: أَمِلْ ...هَارٍ صِفْ حَلاَ رُمْ بِنْ مَلاَ.. خُلفُهُماَ 
الشاطبية : وَهَارٍ رَوَى مُرْوٍ بِخُلْفٍ صَدٍ حَلاَ .. بَدَارِ 
  زاد في الطيبة الفتح لقالون وله في الشاطبية الإمالة .
**
  الطيبة:. أَمِلْ ...وَإِنْ تَكَرَّرْ حُطْ رَوَى .... 
الشاطبية :وَإِضْجَاعُ ذِي رَاءَيْنِ حَجَّ رُوَاتُه كَالأَبْرَارِ ....
  الدرة : ميلا .... كالابرار ( ف ) د 
  وقوله (إن تكرر ) ؛ أي تكرر الراء ، فتمال الألف لمن ذكرهم .
******** 
  الطيبة:. أَمِلْ ...وَالخُلْفُ مِنْ فَوْزٍ وَتَقْليلٌ جَوَى
  الشاطبية :... كَالأَبْرَارِ وَالتَّقْلِيلُ جادَلَ فَيْصَلاَ
  زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان التقليل في المكرر من الراءات مثل (الأبرارِ / القرارِ ) بشرط أن تكون مجرورة.
  **
  الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  لٌ جوى ...لِلْبَابِ جَبَّارِينَ جَارِ اخْتَلَفَا .......
الشاطبية :وَوَرْشٌ جَمِيعَ الْبَابِ كَانَ مُقَلِّلاَ..وَجَ  بَّارِينَ وَالْجَارِ .....وَهذَانِ عَنْهُ بِاخْتِلاَفٍ
  كلمة (للباب ـ الباب ) في النظمين مقصدة كل راء متطرفة مكسورة وقبلها ألف .
  **
  الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  لٌ ...وَافَقَ فى التّكْرِيرِ قِسْ خُلْفٌ ضَفَا
الشاطبية :...كَالأَبْرَارِ وَالتَّقْلِيلُ جادَلَ فَيْصَلاَ
  زاد في الطيبة الفتح لخلاد في المكرر، وله التقليل من الشاطبية.
** 
  الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  لٌ ....وَخُلْفُ قَهَّارِ الْبَوَارِ فُضِّلاَ ...
  الشاطبية :....في الْبَوَارِ وَفي الْقَهَّارِ حَمْزَةُ قَلَّلاَ
  ( وبالفتح قهار البوار ضعاف معه ... ( ف ) د 
  زاد في الطيبة لحمزة الفتح في (القهار/ البوار) ، وله التقليل من الشاطبية .
  ** 
   الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  لٌ ...تَوْرَاةَ جُدْ وَالْخُلْفُ فَضْلٌ بُجِّلاَ
الشاطبية : التَّوْرَاةَ .... وَقُلِّلَ فِي جَوْدٍ وَبِالْخُلْفِ بَلَّلاَ
  قوله (والخلف فضل ) ؛ أي لحمزة التقليل في التوارة ،والوجه الثاني له الإمالة كما سيأتي في قوله (توراة من شفا حكيما ميلا ) .
  والخلاصة : زاد في الطيبة : لحمزة الإمالة في التوراة ، وله التقليل من الشاطبية .
  *
  الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  لٌ ....وَكَيْفَ كَافِرِينَجَادَ وَأَمِلْ *  تُبْ حُزْ مُنَا خُلْفٍ غَلاَ وَرْوحُ قُلْ ..مَعْهُمْ بِنَمْلٍ ..
  الشاطبية :..أَمِلْ تُدْعى حَمِيداً ....... وَمَعْ كَافِرِينَ الْكافِرِينَ بِيَائِهِ .
  الدرة : و ( ط ) ل كافرين الكل والنمل ( ح ) ط.....
  زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الإمالة في  (الكافرين ـ كافرين) ، وله الفتح من الشاطبية .
  **
  الطيبة:..وَأَمِل   ...وَالثُّلاَثِي   فُضِّلاَ * * * فِي خَافَ طَابَ ضَاقَ حَاقَ زَاغَ لاَ
  زَاغَتْ وَزَادَ خَابَ كَمْ خُلْفٌ فِنَا * * * وَشَاءَ جَا لِيْ خُلْفُهُ فَتىًمُنَا
الشاطبية :..وَكَيْفَ الثُّلاَثِي غَيْرَ زَاغَتْ بِمَاضِيٍ أَمِلْ خَابَ خَافُوا طَابَ ضَاقَتْ فَتُجْمِلاَ
  وَحَاقَ وَزَاغُوا جَاءَ شَاءَ وَزَادَ فُزْ وَجَاءَ ابْنُ ذَكْوَانٍ وَفِي شَاءَ مَيَّلاَ...
  الدرة : وبالفتح... عين الثلاثي ران شا جاء ميلا ....( ف ) د 
  ** 
  الطيبة:وَأَمِلْ ...مُنَا.. وَخُلْفُهُ اْلإِكْرَامَ شَارِبِيْنَا * * * إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ وَالحْوَاَرِيِّ  يْنَا
        عِمْرَانَ وَالْمِحْرابَ غَيْرَ مَا يُجَرْ * * * فَهْوَ وَأُولَى زَادَ لاَخُلْفَ اسْتَقَرْ
الشاطبية :..حِمَارِكَ وَالمِحْرَابِ إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ وَالْحِمَارِ وَفي الإِكْرَامِ عِمْرَانَ مُثِّلاَ
            وَكُلٌّ بِخُلْفٍ لاِبْنِ ذَكْوَانَ غَيْرَ مَا يُجَرُّ مِنَ الْمِحْرَابِ فَاعْلَمْ لِتَعْمَلاَ
الشاطبية : .. ابْنُ ذَكْوَانٍ .. مَيَّلاَ...فَزَا  َهُمُ الأُولَى وَفِي الْغَيْرِ خُلْفُهُ ..
  زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان (شاربين/ الحواريين / كافرين) ...
  * 
  الطيبة: وَأَمِلْ ...مَشَارِبُ كَمْ خُلْفُ عَيْنٍ آنِيَهْ .......
الشاطبية :..مَشَارِبُ لامِعٌ وَآنِيَةٍ فِي هَلْ أَتَاكَ لِأَعْدِلاَ
  زاد في الطيبة الإمالة لابن ذكوان في (مشارب) ، وله الفتح من الشاطبية .
  *
  الطيبة:وَأَمِلْ ...مَعْ عَابِدُونَ عَابِدُ الْجَحْدِ لِيَهْ ..خُلْفٌ
الشاطبية : لِأَعْدِلاَ...وَ  ِي الْكَافِرُونَ عَابِدُونَ وَعَابِدٌ
  زاد في الطيبة الفتح لهشام في( عَابِدُونَ ـ عَابِدٌ ) ، وله الإمالة من الشاطبية .
  قال الشيخ محيسن : (وقيّد الناظم «عابدون» بسورة الجحد أي الكافرون ؛  لأنّ «الجحد» اسم من أسمائها لما اشتملت عليه من النفي، ليخرج «عابدون» في  غير هذه السورة فإن «هشاما» يقرأه بالفتح قولا واحدا، نحو قوله تعالى:  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عابِدُونَ (سورة  البقرة الآية 138).ا.هـ
  ** 
  الطيبة:وَأَمِلْ.  ... تَرَاءَى الرَّا فَتَى
الشاطبية :..وَرَاءُ تَراءَى فازَ فِي شُعَرَائِهِ
  إمالة الألف الذي بعد الراء لحمزة والعاشر وصلا فقط ، أما في الوقف  فيميلا الألف أيضا ، ويميل الكسائي الألف الأخيرة ـ المحذوفة وصلا تخلصا من  الساكنين ـ فقط دون الراء وكذا ورش إلا أنه يقلل كما هل الفتح أيضا .
  ** 
  الطيبة:وَأَمِلْ ....النَّاسِ بِجَرْ * * * طَيِّبُ خُلْفاً 
  الشاطبية :....وَخَلَفُهُمْ في النَّاسِ في الْجَرِّ حُصِّلاَ
  زاد في الطيبة الفتح في (الناسِ) المجرورة ، وله الإمالة من الشاطبية .
  قوله (حصلا ) وهو وإن الرمز لأبي عمرو إلا أن الثابت أن الإمالة للدوري  فقط ،وهوما علل به السخاوي وذكر أن الشاطبي لم يقرئ بالإمالة إلا للدوري ؛  لأنه به قرأ ونصه (وكان شيخنا يقرئ بالإمالة له من طريق الدوري ، وبالفتح  عن طريق السوسي وهو مسطور في كتب الأئمة كذلك )
  ** 
  الطيبة:..وَأَمِل   ...رَانَ رُدْ صَفَافَخَرْ
الشاطبية :..وَقُلْ صحبة بل رَانَ وَاصْحَبْ مُعَدَّلاَ
  الدرة : عين الثلاثي ران ... ميلا ...( ف ) د
  (صفا ) رمز لشعبة وخلف العاشر 
  ** 
  الطيبة:..وَأَمِل  .... وَفِى ضِعَافاً قَامَ بِالْخُلْفِ ضَمَرْ ...
  الشاطبية :..ضِعَافًا ....قَوَّلاَ....بِخ  ُلْفٍ ضَمَمْنَاهُ

  **
  الطيبة:..وَأَمِل   ....آتِيْكَ فى النَّمْلِ فَتىً وَالْخُلْفُ قَرْ
الشاطبية :..وَحَرْفَا النَّمْلِ آتِيكَ قَوَّلاَ.......بِخ  لْفٍ ضَمَمْنَاهُ
  **

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة:...وَرَا الْفَوَاتِحِ أَمِلْ صُحْبَةُ كَفْ * * * حُلاً 
الشاطبية :..وَإِضْجَاعُ رَا كُلِّ الْفَوَاتِحِ ذِكْرُهُ حِمًى غَيْرَ حَفْصٍ ..
المقصود بالراء هنا : (الـر ـ الـمر )
استثنى من رمز الذال ( ابن عامر والكوفيين) حفصًا ، كما هو مذكور في الطيبة مع زيادة خَلف العاشر (صحبة) .وسكت عن خلف العاشر في الدرة فيكون موافقا لحمزة وقس على ذلك.
*** 
الطيبة:...أَمِلْ ...وَهَا كَافَ رَعَى حَافِظَ صِفْ
الشاطبية :..وَإِضْجَاعُ ...وَهَا صِفْ رِضًى حُلْوًا ...
والمقصود بـ(الهاء ) في الشاطبية الهاء في سورة مريم ، علم مما قبله (..يَا كَافِ..) ؛أي سورة مريم وهى التي فيها " كاف " من الأحرف المقطعة .
**** 
الطيبة:...أَمِلْ .. وَهَا..وَتَّحْتُ صُحْبَةٌ جَنَا الخُلْفُ حَصَلْ ...
الشاطبية :..وَإِضْجَاعُ ...وَهَا .... وَتَحْتَ جَنًى حَلاَ شَفَا صادِقًا
المقصود بـ (تحت ) سورة " طه " ؛ لأنها تحت سورة مريم في الترتيب .
زاد في الطيبة لورش التقليل في هاء (طه) كما سيأتي ،  وله الإمالة من الشاطبية .
*** 
الطيبة:... أَمِلْ ...يَا عَيْنَ صُحْبَةٌ كَسَاَ وَالخُلْفُ قَلْ..... لِثَالِثٍ*(أبوعمرو)* لاَ عَنْ هِشَامٍ
الشاطبية :..وَكَمْ صُحْبَةٍ يَا كَافِ والْخُلْفُ يَاسِرٌ ...
زاد في الطيبة  لهشام الفتح في الياء في أول سورة مريم ، وله الإمالة من الشاطبية . 
زاد في الطيبة للدوري التقليل في ياء (مريم) ،  وله الفتح من الشاطبية .
قوله (وَالخُلْفُ قَلْ..) قلَّ : أي قليل عن الثالث أي أبي عمرو ؛ أي قلّت الإمالة عن أبي عمرو ، وما نسبه في الشاطبية للسوسي (والْخُلْفُ يَاسِرٌ )غير مقروء به عند المحررين ،ولم أذكره في الزيادات لأنني لا أذكر إلا الذي تركة الشاطبي ـ بصرف النظر صح في القراءة أو لا ـ .
وقوله (لا عن هشام ) أي عكس ما لأبي عمرو فيكون الفتح عنده قليل والإمالة كثيرة .والله أعلم 
وقولهما (يا عين ـ يا كاف ) يعنيان " يا " في فواتح  سورة مريم .
***** 
الطيبة:...أَمِلْ ...طَا شَفَا ...صِفْ 
الشاطبية :..وَإِضْجَاعُ ...طَا... صُحْبَةٌ وَلاَ.
الطاء من (طه ـ طسم ـ طس) 
**
الطيبة:...أَمِلْ ...حَا مُنَى صُحْبَةُ .. 
الشاطبية : وَإِضْجَاعُ..حم مُخْتَارُ صُحْبَةٍ ...
*** 
الطيبة:...أَمِلْ ...يَس صَفَا...رُدْ شُدْ فَشَا ...
الشاطبية : وَإِضْجَاعُ.. يَا صُحْبَةٌ وَلاَ
الدرة: ميلا...وياء ... ياسين ( ي ) من
**
الطيبة:...يَس ..وَبَيْنَ بَيْنَ فِى أَسَفْ * * * خُلْفُهُمَا ...
زاد في الطيبة لنافع التقليل في ياء (يس) ،  وله الفتح من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة لحمزة التقليل في ياء (يس) ،  وله الإمالة من الشاطبية ؛ لأنه ذكره في الإمالة بلا خُلف ، وذكره في التقليل بخلاف عنه ،فيكون خلفه للإمالة .
وقد سبق ذكر شاهد الشاطبية في إمالة الياء من " يس" .
***** 
الطيبة:...وَبَيْن  َ بَيْنَ ....رَا جُدْ 
الشاطبية :..وَذو الرَّا لِوَرْشٍ بَيْنَ بَيْنَ..
المقصود بالراء هنا : (الـر ـ الـمر ) .
******** 
الطيبة:...وَبَيْن  َ بَيْنَ ....وَإِذْ هَا يَا اخْتَلَفْ
الشاطبية : بَيْنَ بَيْنَ...وَناَفِ   لَدى مَرْيَمٍ هَايَا.....
زاد في الطيبة لنافع الفتح في (ها يا) في سورة مريم ، وله التقليل من الشاطبية .
****** 
الطيبة:...وَبَيْن  َ بَيْنَ ....وَتَحْتُ هَا جِئْ 
زاد في الطيبة لورش في (هاء) طه التقليل  ، وله الإمالة من الشاطبية .
وقد سبق شاهد الشاطبية عند الحديث عن إمالة الهاء (وَإِضْجَاعُ .وَهَا. وَتَحْتَ جَنًى)
***** 
الطيبة:...وَبَيْن  َ بَيْنَ ....حَا حُلاً خُلْفٌ جَلاَ .....
الشاطبية :...بَيْنَ بَيْنَ ... وَحَا جِيدُهُ حَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لأبي عمرو الفتح في (حا) من (حم) ، وله التقليل من الشاطبية .
******** 
الطيبة:..تَوْرَا  َ مِنْ شَفَا حَكِيماً مَيَّلاَ....وَغَي  ْرُهَا لِلأَصْبَهَانِي لَمْ يُمَلْ .......
الدرة :...ميلا .... توراة ( ف ) د 
أمال الأصبهاني في القرآن كلمة (التوارة ـ توراة ) فقط وفتح بقية الكلمات مخالفا لقالون وورش .
قوله (..تَوْرَاةَ ... شَفَا) فالكسائي والعاشر لهما في التوراة الإمالة فقط ؛لأنهما لم يذكرا في التقليل . أما حمزة فقد سبق له التقليل بالخلف في قوله (الطيبة:..وَتَقْل  يلٌ ...تَوْرَاةَ ..وَالْخُلْفُ فَضْلٌ ) وذكر هنا له الإمالة فقط بدون خلف ، فيكون الوجه الآخر لحمزة الإمالة فقط ..فلو ذكر له الإمالة هنا بالخلف لكن لحمزة ثلاثة أوجه ويدخل معهما الفتح ، وقد تقدم في ( باب هاء الكناية )، فأيُّ خلفين لقارئ بثلاثة أوجه .فراجعه في بابه .
والخلاصة : أن حمزة له وجهان الإمالة والتقليل .والله أعلم .
********** 
الطيبة:.. مَيَّلاَ ....وَخُلْفُ إِدْرِيسَ بِرُؤْيَا لاَ بِأَلْ 
الدرة : ميلا .... رؤيا اللام ..( ف ) د 
زاد في الطيبة لإدريس الفتح في (رؤيا ) النكرة ـأي بغير ألف ولام ) ، وله الفتح من الدرة .
 أما المعرّف بـ (ال) له فيها الإمالة من الدرة قولا واحدا .
********** 
الطيبة:وَلَيْسَ إَدْغَامٌ وَوَقفٌ إِنْ سَكَنْ * * * يَمْنَعُ مَا يُمَالُ لِلْكَسْرِ وَعَنْ
سُوسٍ خِلاَفٌ وَلِبَعْضٍ قُلِّلاَ .......
الشاطبية : وَلاَ يَمْنَعُ الإِسْكَانُ فِي الْوَقْفِ عَارِضًا إِمَالَةَ مَا لِلكَسْرِ فِي الْوَصْلِ مُيِّلاَ
الشاطبية : وَلاَ يَمْنَعُ الإِدْغامُ إِذْ هُوَ عَارِضٌ إِمَالَةَ كَالأَبْرَارِ وَالنَّارِ أُثْقِلاَ
معنى البيت في الطيبة أنّ ما تميله لأجل الكسر (النهارِ ـ الأبرارِ ) فحذف الكسر في للوقف أو للإدغام ـ لابد في الإغام الكبير تسكين المتحرك الأول قبل الإدغام ـ فإسكانهما في هاتين الحالتين عارض فتميل في هاتين الحالتين .
جمع في الطيبة بيتي الشاطبية في بيت واحد بقوله (وَلَيْسَ إَدْغَامٌ وَوَقفٌ إِنْ سَكَنْ * يَمْنَعُ مَا يُمَالُ) فالشاطبية ذكر (الإدغام ) في باب إدغام المتقاربين واعترضه أبو شامة .........
وقوله (وَعَنْ...سُوسٍ خِلاَفٌ ) السوسي له الفتح والإمالة في حال الوقف والإدغام ، وقوله ( وَلِبَعْضٍ قُلِّلاَ ) وجه ثالث للسوسي ؛ لأنه ذكر الخلف مرتين و قوله ( ولبعض ) يقوم مقام قوله (الخلف) وهذا التقليل وقفا لابد معه من الاختلاس في حركة الكسر . 
*********** 
الطيبة:وَمَا بِذِي التَّنْوِينِ خُلْفٌ يُعْتَلاَ.....بَل   قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ بِمَا أُصِّلَ قِفْ ...
الشاطبية : وَقَدْ فَخَّمُوا التَّنْوِينَ وَقْفاً وَرَقَّقُوا وَتَفْخِيمُهُمْ في النَّصْبِ أَجْمَعُ أَشْمُلاَ
   مُسَمَّى وَمَوْلًى رَفْعُهُ مَعْ جَرِّهِ وَمَنْصُوبُهُ غُزَّى وَتَتْرًى تَزَيَّلاَ
الشاطبية : وَقَبْلَ سُكُونٍ قِفْ بِمَا فِي أُصُولِهِمْ 
التفخيم والترقيق مقصود بهما هنا (الفتح والإمالة ) ؛ فالإمالة تنحيف مثل الترقيق .
ذكر الشاطبي ثلاثة مذاهب عند الوقف على نحو( مسمًى ـ عزًّى ـ مولًّى ) :
الأول : الوقف بالتفخيم (الفتح ) في جميع أنواع الإعراب (رفع وجر ونصب ).
الثاني: الوقف بالترقيق ( الإمالة ) في جميع أنواع الإعراب (رفع وجر ونصب ).
الثالث : الوقف على المنصوب بالفتح ، وبالإمالة في المرفوع والمجرور .
وقرّر ابن الجزري المذهب الثاني وهو الإمالة لمن مذهبه الإمالة ،والتقليل لمن مذهبه التقليل ، والفتح لمن مذهبه الفتح وقفا وهو ما أشار إليه بقوله (بَلْ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ بِمَا أُصِّلَ قِفْ) .
************** 
 الطيبة:...وَخُلْف  ُ كَالْقُرَى الَّتِي وَصْلاً يَصِفْ
الشاطبية : .....وَذُو الرَّاءِ فِيهِ الخُلْفُ في الْوَصْلِ يُجُتَلاَ
كَـ ... والْقُرَى الْتِي مَعَ ذِكْرَى الدَّارِ فَافْهَمْ مُحَصِّلاَ
(يصف ويجتلا ) المقصود بهما السوسي ، له وجهان في الراء في الألف ـ المحذوفة تخلصا من الساكنين ـ وصلا .
******** 
الطيبة: يَصِفْ... وَقِيلَ قَبْلَ سَاكِنٍ حَرْفَيْ رَأَى * * * عَنْهُ وَرَا سِوَاهُ مَعْ هَمْزِ نَأَى
الشاطبية : وَقَبلَ السُّكُونِ الرَّا أَمِلْ فِي صَفاَ يَدٍ بِخُلْفٍ وَقُلْ فِي الْهَمْزِ خُلْفٌ يَقِي صِلاَ
قوله (وقيل ) إشارة لضعف هذه الأوجه التي ذكرها ، وهى مذكورة في الشاطبية بلا تضعيف ( وَحَرْفَيْ رَأَى كُلاًّ أَمِلْ ...وَفِي الرَّاءِ يُجْتَلاَ..بِخُل  ْفٍ) فإمالة الراء من (رأى ) وجه ضعيف وتركه أكثر المحررين وعليه العمل في أكثر الأمصار .والله أعلم 
قال الشيخ محيسن (    قال ابن الجزري:   «وأمّا إمالة الراء والهمزة للسوسي فهو مما قرأ به «الداني» على شيخه «أبي الفتح» وقد تقدم آنفا أنه إنما قرأ عليه بذلك من غير طريق «أبي عمران موسى ابن جرير» وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فليس إلى الأخذ به من طريق الشاطبية، ولا من طريق التيسير، ولا من طريق كتابنا سبيل» اهـ .
    كما أخبر الناظم أن بعض أهل الأداء نقل عن «السوسي» إمالة «الراء» من «رءا» إذا لم تكن قبل ساكن.
    قال «ابن الجزري»: «وأمال «أبو عمرو» الهمزة فقط في المواضع السبعة وانفرد «أبو القاسم الشاطبي» بإمالة «الراء» أيضا عن «السوسي» بخلاف عنه، فخالف فيه سائر الناس من طرق كتابه، ولا أعلم هذا الوجه روي عن «السوسي» من طريق الشاطبية، والتيسير، بل ولا من طرق كتابنا أيضا» اهـ .
    كما أخبر الناظم أن بعض أهل الأداء نقل عن «السوسي» إمالة الهمزة من «نأى» وهو في «الإسراء، وفصلت».
    قال ابن الجزري: «وانفرد «فارس بن أحمد» في أحد وجهيه عن «السوسي» بالإمالة في الموضعين، وتبعه على ذلك الشاطبي، وأجمع الرواة عن «السوسي» من جميع الطرق على الفتح، لا نعلم بينهم في ذلك خلافا» اهـ)ا.هـ 
**************
الطيبة : وميّلوا الرّبا القوى العلى كلا
الشاطبية :وَقُلْ أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا شَفَا وَلِكَسْرٍ أَوْ لِيَاءٍ تَميَّلاَ
    «كلاهما» من قوله تعالى: إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُما أَوْ كِلاهُما (سورة الإسراء الآية 23).
وهذا البيت سهوت عنه في بداية الإمالة .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

تنبيهات
 •    أحرف الإمالة (الألف ـ الراء ـ الهاء ) ، فالألف أن تنحو بها نحو الياء وبالفتحة التي قبلها نحو الياء ، فالألف تمال مع الفتحة قبلها .
•    الراء تُمال وتُمال لها ؛ تمال في نحو (رأى) لمن يميل الراء ، وتمال لها ؛ أي بسببها نحو: ( النار ـ الأبرار ) فلولا الراء ما أميلت ثم يأتي الشرط الثاني أن تكون مكسورة . 
•    والهاء (هاء التأنيث )  تمال وتمال ما قبلها نحو ( جنة ـ رحمة) وقفا ، فالفرق بينها وبين الألف فيما قبلها ، فالممال في الألف الفتحة  التي قبلها ، أما الهاء تمال هى والحرف الذي قبله  .
•    قال د. جمال عبدالعزيز أحمد :والقاعدة في رسم الألف أن الأصل فيها أن تُرسَم ألفًا قائمة، هكذا (ا)، إن كان أصلها الواو، نحو: ذُرا (جمع ذِروة)، وخُطا (جمع خُطوة)، ولكنها تُرسَم ألفًا مقصورة هكذا (ى)؛ أي: أشبه بالياء، إذا كان أصلها الياء، نحو: هُدَى (من العقل هدى يهدي هداية)، ومُنَى (من التمني والأمنية والأماني)، فهي في الحالة الأولى: (ذرا وخطا) أصلها الواو، وفي الحالة الثانية (هدى ومُنى) أصلها الياء، تلك هي القاعدة العامة .
-    طرق معرفة أصل الألف :

-    الرجوع إلى الفعل المضارع، نحو: شَدَا يَشْدو - هجا يهجو - سما يسمو ... تُرسَم في كل ذلك بالألف؛ لأن مضارعها واويٌّ
أما نحو: هدى يهدي - قضى يقضي - عوى يعوي ... فترسم ياء؛ لأن مضارعها يائيٌّ، فالقاعدة العامة في ذلك أنه إذا كان المضارع من الفعل الثلاثي واويًّا، رسم ماضيه بالألف، وإذا كان المضارع من الفعل الثلاثي يائيًّا، رسم ماضيه بالياء .
*الرجوع إلى المفرد: نحو رُبَا جمع مفرده (رَبوة) من الفعل رَبا يَرْبو؛ فإنها ترسَم في ذلك كله بالألف، وخُطا جمع مفرده (خُطوة) من الفعل خطا يخطو، تُرسَم بالألف، أما نحو: القُرى (جمع قَرية) فترسم بالياء، والنُّهى (جمع نُهْية) وهي العقل، فترسم بالياء.
* الرجوع إلى المثنى؛ أي بتثنية الاسم (أو صوغ المثنى منه)، نحو: (فتى) نقول فيه: فَتيان، و(حِجا) نقول فيه: حِجَوان، و(هُدى) نقول فيها: هُدَيان، و(عُلا) نقول في تثنيته: عُلَوان، وهكذا.
* الذَّهاب إلى جمع الاسم جمعًا مؤنثًا سالمًا، نحو (مُنَى) نقول فيها: مُنيات، و(مها): مهوات، وهدى: هديات، وعلا: علوات، وسها: سهوات، وهكذا.
* اشتقاق صفة المؤنث منه (وهو الاسم الممدود)، نحو: لمى، نقول فيه: لمياء (مؤنث ألمى)، عشا يُؤنَّث إلى: عشواء (مؤنث أعشى)، وهكذا.
*إسناد الفعل إلى ضمير رفْع مُتحرِّك، مثل تاء الفاعل، ونون النسوة، ونا الدالة على الفاعلين، نحو: دعا، نقول: دعوتُ الله - دعونا الله، ـ دعون ربهن ...وهكذا.
* صوغ اسم المرَّة منه، نحو: دع، نقول في المرة منه: دعوة واحدة، والفعل هفا، نقول في المرة منه: هفوة..... وهكذا.
*صوغ النسب منه، نحو: رِبا، نقول في النسب إليه: رِبوي، ونِشَا، نقول فيه: نِشَوي...وهكذا.
*إسناد الفعل الذي في آخره حرف علَّة إلى ألف الاثنين، (وهي من ضمائر الرفع الساكنة)، نحو: دعوا، سموا؛ لكنه في اليائي نقول فيه: هديا، ومشيا، وقضيا، وهكذا.
* صوغ اسم الهيئة منه، نحو: ..مشى مِشية (بكسر الميم)، وخلا: خِلوة (بكسر الخاء)، فقد تعرَّفنا من خلال صياغة اسم الهيئة منه على أصل الألف.) الوسائل اللغوية لمعرفة أصل الألف في الأسماء والأفعال


*تنبيه : لفظة (أواري /  يواري) ذكر الشاطبي الخلاف في سورة المائدة لدوري الكسائي ،والصحيح أنه لا فرق بينه وبين الأعراف ، والمحررون يمنعون العمل به من الشاطبية في المائدة لخروجه عن الطريق ؛ لأنه من طريق عثمان الضرير ، وطريق الشاطبي جعفر النصيبي . والله أعلم
*قال في النشر : وبقي مذهب خامس وهو إجراء الخلاف في الكل رؤوس الآي مطلقاً وذوات الياء غير (ها) إلا أن الفتح في رؤوس الآي غير ما فيه (ها) قليل وهو فيما فيه (ها) كثير وهو مذهب يجمع المذاهب الثلاثة الأول وهذا الذي يظهر من كلام الشاطبي وهو الأولى عندي يحمل كلامه عليه لما بينته في غير هذا الموضع والله أعلم.)ا.هـ
وتبعه على ذلك المتولي كما في الروض وهو مخالف لما عليه شراح الشاطبية كالسخاوي وأبي شامة قال ابن القاصح : أخبر أن ورشا أمال رءوس ...لا يجري فيها الخلاف المذكور لورش ؛ بل قراءته فيها على وجه واحد وهو بين اللفظتين وعبر عن ذلك بقوله : قد قل فتحها أي فتحها ورش فتحا قليلا وتقليل الفتح عبارة عن الإمالة بين بين ويستوي في ذلك ذوات الواو وذوات الياء ثم استثنى ما وقع فيه بعد الألف هاء مؤنث)ا.هـ باختصار  
حتى معنى البيت أيضا لا يذهب إلى ما ذهبوا إليه قال الشاطبي : وَلكِنْ رُءُوسُ الآيِ قَدْ قَلَّ فَتْحُهَا لَهُ غَيْرَ مَاهَا فِيهِ فَاحْضُرْ مُكَمَّلاَ ) فكلمة " غير " في البيت تدل على الاستثناء ، فلو كان في رؤوس الآي وجهان ، وأيضا ما به هاء وجهان فهل يستثني وجهين من وجهين ؟ والذي يظهر جليّا ان ابن الجزري رجع عن هذا القول وهو ما ظهر به في الطيبة (وقلل الرا و رُءُوس الآيِ جف) فهو لم يذكر خلفا وكذا في تقريب النشر، وبهذا جزم ابن الناظم أيضا بأن رؤوس الآي من غير خلاف.
فعلى ما تقدم لا يتابع المتولى وصاحب الفريدة وغيرهما مما أخذ برؤوس ألاي بالوجهين ، وانفرادة صاحب التجريد تركها ابن الجزري أيضا ، فلا يصح الفتح في رؤوس الآي في الشاطبية ولا في النشر  . والله أعلم 
•    (طغا ـ الأقصا ـ أقصا ) هذه الكلمات مع أنها مرسومة بالألف إلا أنها تمال وقفا . 
•    (كلتا ـ مشكاة ـ الربوا ـ تمار ) هذه الأربعة لا تقلل لورش ، و"كلتا" على الراجح . والله أعلم 
•    ( تترا ) الراجح عدم إمالتها لأبي عمرو قاله في النشر .والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ إمَالَةِ هَاءِ التّأنِيثِ وَمَا قَبْلَهَا فِي الوَقْفِ
 الطيبة : وَهَاءَ تَأْنِيثٍ وَقَبْلُ مَيِّلِ * لاَ بَعْدَ الاِسْتِعْلاَ وحَاعٍ لِعَلِي
         وَأَكْهَرٍ لاَ عَنْ سُكُونِ يَا وَلاَ * عَنْ كَسْرَةٍ وَسَاكِنٌ إِنْ فَصَلاَ
           لَيْسَ بِحَاجِزٍ وَفِطْرَتَ اخْتُلِفْ.......

الشاطبية : وَفِي هَاءِ تَأْنِيثِ الْوُقُوفِ وَقَبْلَهَا مُمَالُ الْكِسَائِي غَيْرَ عَشْرٍ لِيَعْدِلاَ
           وَيَجْمَعُهَا حَقٌ ضِغَاطٌ عَصٍ خَظَا * وَأَكْهَرُبعْدَ الْيَاءِ يَسْكُنُ مُيِّلاَ
   أَوِ الْكَسْرِ وَالإِسْكَانُ لَيْسَ بِحَاجِزٍ وَيَضْعُفُ بَعْدَ الْفَتْحِ وَالضَّمِّ أَرْجُلاَ
 لَعِبْرَهْ مِائَهْ وِجْهَهْ وَلَيْكَهْ ...

وهذا هو المذهب الأول : إمالتها وما قبلها مع حروف ( فجثت زينب لذود شمس) ، وبعدم الإمالة مع أحرف ( الاستعلاء "خص ضغط قظ " والحاء والعين )مثل (خصاصة ـ الحاقة ـ الرضاعة ) .
وبالإمالة بعد أحرف( أكهر ) بشرط ما قبل أحرف (أكهر ) يكون مكسورا .
(فاكِهة )فتقع الهاء آخرة ، ثم قبلها حرف الهاء ـ أو أي حرف من حروف " أكهر " ثم قبلها الكسرة .
ولو وقع ساكن بين الكسرة وحروف " أكهر" لا يعتد بذلك الساكن وتمال الهاء وما قبلها أيضا مثل (وِجْهة ـ لعِبرة) .
*********
الطيبة :  وَالْبَعْضُ أَهْ كَالْعَشْرِ.......
وهذا المذهب الثاني بحسب ترتيب النظم : وهو كالمذهب الأول إلا أنه ألحق الهمزة والهاء بالأحرف العشرة فلا يميل عندها ..قال في النشر : وذهب جماعة من العراقيين إلى إجراء ( الهمزة والهاء )  مجرى الأحرف العشرة (أحرف الاستعلاء والحاء والعين ) ...فلم يميلوا عندهما من حيث إنهما من أحرف الحلق أيضاً فكان لهما حكم أخواتهما ..)ا.هـ
زاد في الطيبة للكسائي إضافة (الهمزة والهاء ) مع أحرف الاستعلاء والحاء والعين . ووضعها في الشاطبية تابعة لأحرف " أكهر " فقط
****
 الطيبة : وَالْبَعْضُ.... غَيْرِ اْلأَلِفْ يُمَالُ
الشاطبية :...وَبَعْضُهُمْ سِوى أَلِفٍ عِنْدَ الْكِسَائي مَيَّلاَ 
المذهب الثالث : إمالة جميع الحروف سواء استعلاء أو غيره ما عدا الألف .
مثال للألف المستثناه: (الصلاة ـ الزكاة ) لا تمال في جميع المذاهب .والله أعلم
*****
الطيبة : والمختار ما تقدّما ... ...
والمذهب الأول هو المقدم في الأداء . وقد قدّمه الشاطبي في نظمه أيضا ؛ لأنه ذكره أولا .
*******
الطيبة : .... وَالْبَعْضُ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ مِثْلُهُ نَمَا
زاد في الطيبة لحمزة الإمالة مثل الكسائي .
ولحمزة مثل الكسائي في جميع مذاهبه .والله أعلم
 ****
تنبيهات

قال في النشر : (الأول) قول سيبويه فيما تقدم إنما أميلت الهاء تشبيهاً لها بالألف مراده ألف التأنيث خاصة لا الألف المنقلبة عن الياء ....
(الثاني) اختلفوا في هاء التأنيث هل هي ممالة مع ما قبلها أو أن الممال هو ما قبلها وأنها نفسها ليست ممالة فذهب جماعة من المحققين إلى الأول ...
وذهب الجمهور إلى الثاني
 (الثالث) هاء السكت نحو كتابيه، وحسابيه، وماليه. ويتسنه، لا تدخلها الإمالة لأن من ضرورة إمالتها كسر ما قبلها وهي إنما أتى بها بياناً للفتحة قبلها ففي إمالتها مخالفة للحكمة التي من أجلها اجتلبت.
(الرابع) الهاء الأصلية نحو (ولما توجه) لا يجوز إمالتها وإن كانت الإمالة تقع في الألف الأصلية لأن الألف أميلت من حيث إن أصلها الياء والهاء لا أصل لها في ذلك ولذلك لا تقع الإمالة في هاء الضمير نحو (يسره، وأقبره، وأنشره) ليقع الفرق بين هاء التأنيث وغيرها. وأما الهاء من هذه فإنها لا تحتاج إلى إمالة لأن ما قبلها مكسور والله أعلم.
(الخامس) لا تجوز الإمالة في نحو: الصلاة، والزكاة. وبابه مما قبله ألف خاتمة
قوله تعالى: (آنية) في سورة الغاشية يميل منها هشام فتحة الهمزة  والألف بعدها خاصة ويفتح الياء والهاء. والكسائي من طرقنا يعكس ذلك فيميل فتحة الياء والهاء في الوقف ويفتح الهمزة والألف ولا يميل الجميع إلا قتيبة في روايته كما هو معروف من مذهبه ومعلوم من طرقه .
*وأما نحو (الآخرة، وباسرة، وكبيرة، وصغيرة) في رواية ورش من طريق الأزرق حيث يرقق الراء في ذلك فليس كمذهب الكسائي وإن سماه بعض أئمتنا إمالة كالداني وقد فرق بين ذلك فقال لأن ورشاً  إنما يقصد إمالة فتحة الراء فقط ولذلك أمالها في الحالين والكسائي إنما قصد إمالة الهاء ولذلك خص بها الوقف لا غير إذ لا توجد الهاء في ذلك إلا فيه انتهى. وهو لطيف والله أعلم.)ا.هـ من النشر باختصار

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ مَذَاهِبِهِمْ فِي الرَّاءَاتِ


     الطيبة : وَالرَّاءَ عَنْ سُكُونِ يَاءٍ رَقِّقِ * * * أَوْ كَسْرَةٍ مِنْ كِلْمَةٍ لِلأزْرَقِ
    وَلَمْ يَرَالسَّاكِنَ فَصلاً غَيْرَ طَا * * * وَالصَّادِ وَالْقَافِ عَلَى مَا اشتُرِطَا
      الشاطبية : وَرَقَّقَ وَرْشٌ كُلَّ رَاءٍ وَقَبْلَهَا مُسَكَّنَةً يَاءٌ أَوِ الْكَسْرِ مُوصَلاَ
      وَلَمْ يَرَ فَصْلاً سَاكِنًا بَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ سِوى حَرْفِ الاِسْتِعْلاَ سِوَى الْخَا فَكَمَّلاَ
   الدرة : كَقَالُونَ رَاءاَتٍ ....اتْلُهَا ....
الأزرق لا ينظر إلى حركة الراء  سواء كانت مكسورة أو مضمومة ؛ بل ينظر إلى ما قبل الراء ، فإن كان ما قبلها مكسور ( البِرُّ ـ الاخِرَة ـ ليغفِرَ ) فإنه يرققها إلا ما استثني كما سيأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ. وكذا إن كان قبل الراء ياء ساكنة ـ لينية أو مدّية ـ ( الخَيْرات ـ لا ضيرَ إنا ـ خبِيرُ بما ـ بصِيرٌ بما ) فإنه يرققها إلا ما استثني كما سيأتي إن شاء الله .
والراء الساكنة والمكسورة فقد اتفق القراء في حكمهما .
قوله في الشاطبية (سِوى حَرْفِ الاِسْتِعْلاَ) ليست جميع حروف الاستعلاء موجودة كساكن فاصل ؛ بل الوارد في القرآن ما ذكره ابن الجزري بقوله (طَا ـ وَالصَّادِ ـ وَالْقَافِ ) (قِطْرَا ـ إِصْرَا ـ  ـ وِقْرَا ) وقد اسثنيت الخاء (إِخْرَاج ) من قاعدة تفخيم الراء إذا توسط مستعل ساكن بين الراء وكسرتها .
*********
الطيبة :وَرَقِّقَنْ بِشَرَرٍ لِلأَكْثَرِ
الشاطبية : وَفي شَرَرٍ عَنْهُ يُرَقِّقُ كُلُّهُمْ
زاد في الطيبة التفخيم في الراء الأولى (شرَرٍ ) وصلًا ، أما الوقف فيرقق الاثنين أيضا ، إلا أنها تختلف في السبب ، فترقيق الثانية وصلا لأجل كسرتها ، وترقيق الثانية وقفا تبعا لترقيق ما قبلها .وهذا لورش .
وهى الكلمة الوحيدة سبب الترقيق فيها الكسرة بعد الراء الأولى  ، والراء الثانية مرققة وصلا للجميع للكسرة .
********* 
الطيبة : وَاْلأَعْجَمِيْ فَخِّمْ مَعَ المُكَرَّرِ
الشاطبية : وَفَخَّمَهَا في الأَعْجَمِيِّ ....... وَتَكْرِيرِهَا حَتَّى يُرى مُتَعَدِّلاَ
   والأعجمي في القرآن ثلاثة لا غير : «إبراهيم»  «عمران»  «اسرائيل» .
والمكرر ؛ أي تكررت الراء نحو : « فرارا، ومدرارا ».
********
الطيبة :وَنَحْوُ سِتْراً غَيْرَ صِهْرًا فِى اْلأَتَمْ .........
الشاطبية : وَتَفْخِيمُهُ ذِكْرًا وَسِتْرًا وَبَابَهُ لَدى جِلَّةِ الأَصْحَابِ أَعْمَرُ أَرْحُلاَ
قوله (ذِكْرًا وَسِتْرًا وَبَابَهُ ) وهو في ستة أحرف «ذكرا، وسترا، ووزرا، وإصرا، وحجرا، وصهرا»
اتفقا في إجراء التفخيم والترقيق  في الست كلمات .
وزاد في الطيبة تفخيم الست كلمات ما عدا صهرا ، فيخلص من ذلك ثلاثة مذاهب في هذه الست كلمات .والله أعلم
وقوله ( في الأتم ) أي الوجه المقدم وهو تفخيم الست كلمات مع ترقيق "صهرا " .
*************
الطيبة :....وَخُلْفُ حَيْرَانَ .......
الشاطبية : وَحَيْرَانَ بِالتَّفْخِيمِ بَعْضُ تَقَبَّلاَ 
اتفقا على إجراء التفخيم والترقيق في (حيران ) .
**********
الطيبة : ....وَخُلْفُ ... و إِرَمْ
الشاطبية : وَفَخَّمَهَا ....وَفِي إِرَمْ ....
زاد في الطيبة الترقيق في إرم ، وله التفخيم من الشاطبية .
**********
الطيبة : ....وَخُلْفُ ... وَذِكْرَكَ ....
وِزْرَ وَحِذْرَكُمْ مِرَاءً وَافْتِرَا * * *  تَنْتَصِرَانِ سَاحِرَانِ طَهِّرَا
عَشِيَرَةُ التَّوْبَةِ مَعْ سِرَاعَا * * * وَمَعْ ذِرَاعَيْهِ فَقُلْ ذِرَاعَا
إِجْرَامِ كِبْرَهُ لَعِبْرَةً ........
زاد في الطيبة للأزرق التفخيم في الكلمات الآنية (ذكرك / وزر / وزرك / حذركم / مراء / افتراء / تنتصران / ساحران / طهرا / عشيرة (في التوبة ) / سراعا / ذراعيه /ذراعا / إجرام / كبره / لعبرة / .)
قوله (وزر ) يشمل ( وزر ـ وزرك ) على الإطلاق . حكاه ابن الناظم
*********
الطيبة :......وَجَلَ * * * تَفْخِيمُ مَا نُوِّنَ عَنْهُ إِنْ وَصَلْ
كَشَاكِراً خَيْراً خَبِيًرا خَضِرَا * * *
وزاد في الطيبة التفخيم في المنون وصلاً مثل (شاكرا / خيرا / خبيرا / خضرًا) ،وله الترقيق في اشاطبية قولا واحدا .
قال ابن الناظم : فتأمل إخراج هذه الثلاثة المذاهب من كلامه، وذلك أنه لما قال: وجل، علم أن تفخيم المنون في الوصل كثير؛ بقي وجه الترقيق في الحالين في الأكثر وضده التفخيم فيهما أيضا محتمل، ولكن قد يقال إنه لما ذكر وجه التفخيم وصلا يبقى وجه الترقيق على الأصل المقرر في أول الباب )أ.هـ
قال المنصوري في شواهد الطيبة بعد نقله لكلام ابن الناظم ( وتوضيح إخراج الثلاثة من المتن أن يقال :إن الكلام إذا اشتمل على قيد زائد على مجرد الإثبات والنفي فهو الغرض الخاص والمقصود من الكلام فكأنه قال :الكثير تقييد وجه التفخيم بحالة الوصل ، ومقابله وهو القليل إجراء وجه التفخيم في الحالين ،ووجه الترقيق فيهما الذي هو الأكثر من أول الباب)ا.هـ
والخلاصة : قوله (وَجَلَ * * * تَفْخِيمُ مَا نُوِّنَ عَنْهُ إِنْ وَصَلْ )أن جُلَّ المفخّمين خصّوا التفخيم بالوصل وهم الأكثر ، فإن وقف هذا الأكثر رققوا . فيبقى القلّة فيفخمون في الحالين ، هذا هو مفهوم البيت ، أما الترقيق في الحالين فهو مأخوذ من البيت الأول (وَالرَّاءَ عَنْ سُكُونِ يَاءٍ رَقِّقِ * * * أَوْ كَسْرَةٍ مِنْ كِلْمَةٍ لِلأزْرَقِ) ففي قوله تعالى (يضل به كثيرا ويهدى به كثيرا ) كثيرا الأول بالوصل ، والثانية بالوقف :
ترقيق/ ترقيق (وَالرَّاءَ عَنْ سُكُونِ يَاءٍ رَقِّقِ * * * أَوْ كَسْرَةٍ مِنْ كِلْمَةٍ لِلأزْرَقِ)
تفخيم/ ترقيق.( وَجَلَ * * * تَفْخِيمُ مَا نُوِّنَ عَنْهُ إِنْ وَصَلْ) فيرقق وقفا .
 تفخيم /تفخيم ..عكس (جلّ) القلة وهم يفخمون في الحالين وهو ما فهم من البيت ـ كما سبق ـ .
*******
الطيبة : وَحَصِرَتْ كَذَاكَ بَعْضٌ ذَكَراَ
زاد في الطيبة التفخيم في (حصرت ) وله الترقيق من الشاطبية .
وقد أُخِذ الوجهان من قوله ( وبعض ذكرا ) ؛ أي البعض بالترقيق والبعض بالتفخيم  في قوله تعالى : «حصرت صدورهم» في النساء.
*********
الطيبة : بَعْضٌ ذَكَراَ..كَذَاكَ ذَاتَ الضَّمِّ رَقِّقْ فِي الأَصَحْ * * * والْخُلْفُ فِى كِبْرٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَضَحْ
زاد في الطيبة التفخيم في المضموم جميعا . وله في الترقيق من الشاطبية .
وزاد في الطيبة الترقيق في المضموم جميعا ماعدا  (كبرٌ / عشرون) ففخمهما .
فيخلص من ذلك ثلاثة مذاهب : ترقيق سائر المضموم ( اتفقا عليه ) ، تفخيم سائر المضموم ، ترقيق سائر المضموم ماعدا  (كبرٌ / عشرون) ففخمهما . والآخران زائدتان على الشاطبية .

**************
الطيبة :وإِنْ تَكُنْ سَاكِنَةً عَنْ كَسْرِ * * * رَقَّقَهَا يَا صَاحِ كُلُّ مُقْرِي
الشاطبية : وَلاَ بُدَّ مِنْ تَرْقِيِقِهاَ بَعْدَ كَسْرَةٍ إِذَا سَكَنَتْ ياَ صَاحِ لِلسَّبْعَةِ المَلا
 اتفق القراء على الترقيق في حال سكون الراء وكسر ما قبلها نحو : (فِرْعون ـ شِرْعة)
**********
الطيبة : وَحَيْثُ جَاءَ بَعْدُ حَرْفُ اسْتِعْلاَ * * * فَخِّمْ..
الشاطبية : وَمَا حَرْفُ الاِسْتِعْلاَءُ بَعْدُ فَراؤُهُ لِكُلِّهِمُ التَّفْخِيمُ فِيهاَ تَذَلَّلاَ
وَيَجْمَعُهاَ قِظْ خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ ........
إذا جاءت الراء ساكنة وقبلها كسر ثم جاء بعدها حرف استعلاء فحكمها التفخيم مثل ( مرصادا ـ إرصادا ـ  قرطاس ـ) ذكر في الطيبة أحرف الاستعلاء في خطبة المتن في قوله (وَسَبْعُ عُلْوٍ خُصَّ ضَغْطٍ قِظْ حَصَرْ)
*********
الطيبة :... حَرْفُ اسْتِعْلاَ..وَفِ  ي ذِي الْكَسْرِ خُلْفٌ إِلاَّ..صِرَاطِ
الشاطبية :  وَخُلْفُهُمْ بِفِرْقٍ جَرى بَيْنَ المَشَايِخِ سَلْسَلاَ
قوله (وَفِي ذِي الْكَسْرِ خُلْفٌ) ؛ أي حرف الاستعلاء المكسور بعد الراء المرققة في نحو (فرق) وهذا جميع القراء .
وكذا (الإشراق ) لورش ، فالراء مرققة في قراءته بحسب قواعده ، ووجود الكسرة في القاف اجرى فيها الخلف مثل (فرق ) .
ويستثنى من ذلك (صراط ) مكسورة الطاء من قوله ( إلى صراط مستقيم ) مفخمة قولا واحدا لقوة الطاء عن القاف .
***********
 الطيبة : وَالصَّوَابُ أَنْ يُفَخَّماَ * * * عَنْ كُلٍ الْمَرْءُ وَنَحْوُ مَرْيَمَا
الشاطبية : وَمَا بَعْدَهُ كَسْرٌ أَوِ الْيَا فَمَا لَهُمْ بِتَرْقِيقِهِ نَصٌّ وَثِيقٌ فَيَمْثُلاَ
وَمَا لِقِيَاسٍ فِي الْقِرَاءة مَدْخَلٌ فَدُونَكَ مَا فِيهِ الرِّضاَ مُتَكَفِّلاَ
مثال (المرء ) في الطيبة تفسير قوله في الشاطبية (وَمَا بَعْدَهُ كَسْرٌ ) فالكسرة بعد الراء وليست كالقاعدة في الترقيق أن تكون الكسرة قبل الراء .
ومثال (مريم ) تفسير قوله في الشاطبية (وَمَا بَعْدَهُ ..الْيَا) فالياء بعد الراء وليست كالقاعدة في الترقيق أن تكون الياء قبل الراء . ومن أمثلته أيضا (قرية )
**********
الطيبة :وَبَعْدَ كَسْرٍ عَارِضٍ أَوْ مُنْفَصِلْ * * * فَخِّمْ
الشاطبية : وَمَا بَعْدَ كَسْرٍ عَارِضٍ أَوْ مُفَصَّلٍ فَفَخِّمْ فَهذاَ حُكْمُهُ مُتَبَذِّلاَ
الكسر العارض نحو «أمِ ارتابوا» «امرأة ـ ارجعوا» فالكسرة في (أمِ ) عارضة ، وكذا الكسرة في همزة الوصل في الابتداء تكون عارضة ، فتفخم الراء لعروض الكسرة .
  الكسر المنفصل ـ المفصّل ـ نحو «بِرسول، ولِرسول، وبِربهم» وسمّيت بذلك ؛ لأن الكسرة وجدت في حرف منفصل عن الكلمة ( الباء واللام ) من حروف المعاني (حروف الجر )  وليست من بنية الكلمة وتختص  المنفصل بقراء ورش فقط ؛ لأنه يشترط الكسرة قبل الراء المفتوحة والمضمومة .والله أعلم  .
*********
الطيبة :.........وَإِنْ تَرُمْ فَمِثْلَ مَا تَصِلْ
الشاطبية: ...وَرَوْمُهُمْ كَمَا وَصْلِهِمْ فَابْلُ الذَّكَاءَ مُصَقَّلاَ
والمقصود بالروم هنا ثلث الحركة ، وجزء الحركة يقوم مقام الحركة الكاملة من حيث التتسبب في التفخيم والترقيق في الراء .
*********
الطيبة : وَرَقِّقِ الرَّا إِنْ تُمَلْ أَوْ تُكْسَرِ ....
الشاطبية : وَتَرْقِيقُهاَ مَكْسُورَةً عِنْدَ وَصْلِهِمْ .
الشاطبية ... تُرَقِّقُ .... مَا تَمَيَّلاَ
*******
الطيبة : وَرَقِّقِ الرَّا ... تُكْسَرِ * * * وَفِي سُكُونِ الْوَقْفِ فَخِّمْ وَانْصُرِ
الشاطبية : وَتَرْقِيقُهاَ مَكْسُورَةً عِنْدَ وَصْلِهِمْ وَتَفْخِيمُهاَ في الْوَقْفِ أَجْمَعُ أَشْمُلاَ
الحديث عن الراء المرققة وصلا بسبب الكسر ، المفخمة وقفا بسبب من أسباب التفخيم نحو ( والفَجْرِ ـ النُورِ ) .
********
الطيبة :.. فَخِّمْ ... مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ مِنْ بَعْدِ يَا سَاكِنَةِ * * * أَوْ كَسْرٍ اَوْ تَرْقِيقٍ اَوْ إِمَالَةِ
الشاطبية : وَتَفْخِيمُهاَ في الْوَقْفِ .... وَلكِنَّهَا في وَقْفِهِمْ مَعْ غَيْرِهاَ تُرَقِّقُ بَعْدَ الْكَسْرِ أَوْ مَا تَمَيَّلاَ
أَوِ الْيَاء تَأْتِي بِالسُّكُونِ ........
التفخيم وقفا إلا إذا كانت بعد يا ساكنة (الخيرْ ) ، أو بعد كسر ( البِرّْ ) ، أو إمالة ( النارِ ـ النهارِ ـ الأبرارِ ـ القرارِ ) عند من يميل
**********
أبيات في الشاطبية لم تذكر في الطيبة :
الشاطبية : وَفي الرَّاءِ عَنْ وَرْشٍ سِوَى مَا ذَكَرْتُهُ مَذَاهِبُ شَذَّتْ فِي الْأَدَاءِ تَوَقُّلاَ
قال ابن القاصح : أخبر أن في الراء عن ورش مذاهب وأحكاما غير ما ذكره وهو مذهب أهل القيروان وغيرهم كنحو ما ذكر عنهم من التفخيم في (حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ ) وعشرون وإجرامي وسراعا وأخبر أنها شاذة... )ا.هـ
وهذا الكلام في مذهب الشاطبي ، وإلا قد صحت القراءة بهذه الكلمات التي ذكرها ابن القاصح من غير طريق الشاطبي كما جاءت في النشر وأعاد ذكرها في الطيبة . والله أعلم  
****
الشاطبية : وَفِيماَ عَدَا هذَا الَّذِي قَدْ وَصَفْتُهُ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ بِالتَّفْخِيمِ كُنْ مُتَعَمِّلاَ
ذكر الشاطبي على أن الأصل في الراء التفخيم معتمدا قول مكي القيسي (: إن كل راء غير مكسورة فتغليظها جائز وليس كل راء فيها الترقيق..) أ.هـ
وأعرض ابن الجزري عن ذكر هذه الفائدة لأنه لم يترجح إليه شئ في هذا الباب ، قال في النشر : (السادس) اختلف القراء في أصل الراء هل هو التفخيم وإنما ترقيق لسبب ، أو أنها عرية عن وصفي الترقيق والتفخيم فتفخم لسبب ، وترقق آخر .
فذهب الجمهور إلى الأول واحتج له مكى فقال: إن كل راء غير مكسورة فتغليظها جائز وليس كل راء فيها الترقيق..)
وقال أيضا : وقال آخرون : ليس للراء أصل في التفخيم ولا في الترقيق وإنما يعرض لها ذلك بحسب حركتها فترقق مع الكسرة لتسفلها وتفخم مع الفتحة والضمة لتصعدهما فإذا سكنت جرت على حكم المجاور لها..)ا.هـ
ثم قال ابن الجزري بعد عرضه للرأيين : ((قلت) والقولان محتملان والثاني أظهر لورش من طرق المصريين ولذلك أطلقوا ترقيقها واتسعوا فيه كما قدمنا. وقد تظهر فائدة الخلاف في الوقف على المكسور إذا لم يكن قبله ما يقتضى الترقيق فإنه بالوقف تزول كسرة الراء الموجبة لترقيقها فتفخم حينئذ على الأصل على القول الأول وترقق على القول الثاني من حيث إن السكون عارض وأنه لا أصل لها في التفخيم ترجع إليه فيتجه الترقيق. )ا.هـ
تنبيهات
·      فكلمة ( فرق ) التفخيم والترقيق يجريان لأجل الكسرة التي في القاف ، فإذا ذهبت الكسرة بالوقف فالتفخيم فحسب كما صرح بذلك الداني في الأرجوزة المنبهة :
·      أما الراء المرققة عند ورش : نضع اللسان في مكان المفخم ثم نقوم بترقيق الراء واللسان في موضع المفخم .
·      والقياس إجراء الوجهين في (فرقة) حالة الوقف لمن أمال هاء التأنيث ولا أعلم فيها نصاً والله أعلم.
·      وحكى غير واحد عليه الإجماع وذكر الداني في غير التيسير والجامع أن من الناس من يفخم راء (فرق) من أجل حرف الاستعلاء قال والمأخوذ به الترقيق لأن حرف الاستعلاء قد انكسرت صولته لتحركه بالكسر  انتهى. والقياس إجراء الوجهين في (فرقة) حالة الوقف لمن أمال هاء التأنيث ولا أعلم فيها نصاً والله أعلم.
·      (وأما مرفقاً) فقد ذكر بعض أهل الأداء تفخيمها لمن كسر الميم من أهل البصرة والكوفة من أجل زيادة الميم وعروض كسرتها وبه قطع في التجريد وحكاه في الكافي أيضاً عن كثير من القراء ولم يرجح شيئاً والصواب فيه الترقيق وإن الكسرة فيه لازمة وإن كانت الميم زائدة كما سيأتي ولولا ذلك لم يرقق (إخراجاً والمحراب) لورش ولا فخمت (إرصاداً، والمرصاد) من أجل حرف الاستعلاء وهو مجمع عليه . والله أعلم.
·      الراء المفتوحة لورش ترقق قولا واحدا وهذا هو الأصل ويتستثنى من ذلك من قوله ( وخلف حيران ...إلى قوله : لعبرة ) ويضاف إليهم حصرت .
·      الراء المنونة على قسمين : الأول : سترا وذكرا وبابه (الكلمات الست )  . الثاني :  شاكرا خيرا وبابه ـ أي ما عدا الكلمات الست .
فيجتمع في المنون المنصوب خمسة أوجه :
الأول : الترقيق مطلقا . الثاني : التفخيم مطلقا .الثالث : تفخيم ذكرا وبابه ما عدا صهرا .الرابع : تفخيم باب ذكرا مطلقا مع ترقيق شاكرا وبابه . الخامس : تفخيم ذكرا وبابه ما عدا صهرا مع تفخيم (شاكرا وبابه ) وصلا ،وترقيقها وقفا .)ا.هـ شرح التنقيح للشيخ عامر .
والمرفوع على ثلاثة مذاهب وقد سبق شرحها عند الحديث عن الراء المضمومة .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بَابُ اللاَّمَاتِ 

الطيبة : وَأَزْرَقٌ لِفَتْحِ لاَمٍ غَلَّظَا * * * بَعْدَ سَكُونِ صَادٍ اَوْ طَاءٍ وَظَا
أَوْ فَتْحِهَا ...
الشاطبية : وَغَلَّظَ وَرْشٌ فَتْحَ لاَمٍ لِصَادِهاَ أَوِ الطَّاءِ أَوْ لِلظَّاءِ قَبْلُ تَنَزُّلاَ
إِذَا فُتِحَتْ أَوْ سُكِّنَتْ كَصَلاتِهِمْ وَمَطْلَعِ أَيْضًا ثمَّ ظَلَّ وَيُوصَلاَ
الدرة : كقالون ... ولامات ( ا ) تلها....
زاد في الشاطبية ذكر الأمثلة لتفخيم اللام عند ورش 
هذا الباب خاصّ بالأزرق فقط ، وقرأ الأصبهاني في هذا الباب مثل قالون .
شرطه : فتح اللام (ولم يستثن من فتح اللام  سوى " صلصال ") ، و قبلها أحرف الإطباق ( ص ط ظ ) ماعدا الضاد ، ولابد أن تكون أحرف الإطباق مفتوحة مثل اللام ، أو ساكنة . 
******* 
الطيبة :وَإِنْ يَحُلْ فِيهَا أَلِفْ ... اخْتُلِفْ..
الشاطبية : وَفي طَالَ خُلْفٌ مَعْ فِصَالاً
قول الطيبة أَوْفَى ؛ لأنه جمع كلّ ما جاء الألف فيه فاصلا وهى ثلاث كلمات فقط ( طال (أفطال ، فطال ) ـ فصالا ـ يصّالحا "على قراءة ورش " ) وقول الشاطبي  يُوهِم الاقتصار على (طال ـ فصالا ) دون (يصّالحا ) .
فائدة :
قال في النشر :  اللام المشددة نحو (يصلبوا، وطلقتم، وظل وجهه)، لا يقال فيها إنه فصل بينها وبين حرف الاستعلاء فاصل فينبغي أن يجرى الوجهان لأن ذلك الفاصل أيضاً لام أدغمت في مثلها فصار حرفاً واحداً فلم تخرج اللام عن كون حرف الاستعلاء وليها. وقد شذ بعضهم فاعتبر ذلك فصلاً مطلقاً، حكاه الداني. وبعضهم قد أثبته فيما تقدم والله أعلم.)ا.هـ
**** 
الطيبة : أَوْ إِنْ تُمَلْ ... اخْتُلِفْ
الشاطبية : خُلْفٌ .....وَحُكْمُ ذَوَاتِ الْياَءِ مِنْهاَ كَهذِهِ
قال في النشر : والذي وقع منه غير رأس آية سبعة مواضع (مصلى) في البقرة حالة الوقف، وكذا: (يصلى النار) في سبح (ويصلاها) في الإسراء والليل (ويصلى) في الانشقاق، و(تصلى) في الغاشية (وسيصلى) في المسد.)ا.هـ 
لا تجتمع الإمالة والتفخيم ، فمتى أملت هذه الكلمات رققت اللام ، ومتى تركت الإمالة غلّظت اللام .وسيأتي مزيد بيان في التنبيهات ـ إن شاء الله ـ .
******** 
الطيبة :...مَعْ سَاكِنِ الْوَقْفِ اخْتُلِفْ
الشاطبية : خُلْفٌ.... وَعِنْدَماَ يُسَكَّنُ وَقْفاً وَالمُفَخَّمُ فُضِّلاَ
المقصود بقولهما (سَاكِنِ الْوَقْفِ ـ يُسَكَّنُ وَقْفاً) ؛أي تسكن اللام المفتوحة لأجل الوقف ، فيزول سبب تغليظ اللام ، فتدخل تحت بند الاعتداد بالعارض وعدم الاعتداد بالعارض ، فمن نظر إلى عروض السكون في اللام غلّظ ، ومن نظر إلى الاعتداد بالسكون رقّق اللام .
مثل : (أن يوصل) ، (وبطل) ، (وظل ) ،وفي الوصل تغلظ قولا واحدا .والله أعلم 
ومعنى (الاعتداد ) ؛أي اعتبارها بمنزلة الأصلية وبناء حكم على ذلك .وعكسه عدم الاعتداد  .
******** 
الطيبة :وَقِيلَ عِنْدَ الطَّاءِ وَالظَّا واْلأَصَحْ * تَفْخِيمُها...
الشاطبية : وَغَلَّظَ وَرْشٌ فَتْحَ لاَمٍ لِصَادِهاَ أَوِ الطَّاءِ أَوْ لِلظَّاءِ...
زاد في الطيبة الترقيق عند الطاء والظاء مثل (الصلاة / ظلم) ، وله التغليظ من الشاطبية .
فيكون الاتفاق بين النظمين في حرف (الصاد ) فقط .
********* 
الطيبة :.......تَفْخِيمُها وَالْعَكْسُ فِي الآيِ رجَحْ
الشاطبية : خُلْفٌ... وَعِنْدَ رُءُوسِ الآيِ تَرْقِيقُهاَ اعْتَلاَ
قوله "والعكس " أي عكس التفخيم المذكور يكون الترقيق ، فالمقدم في رؤوس الآي الترقيق .
آية ثلاث مواضع: (فلا صدق ولا صلى) في القيامة (وذكر اسم ربه فصلى) في سبح (إذا صلى) في العلق.
********* 
الطيبة :كَذَاكَ صَلْصَالٍ وَشَذَّ غَيْرُ مَا * * * ذكَرْتُ 
زاد في الطيبة التفخيم في (صلصال)، والترقيق في الشاطبية لجميع القراء .
قوله (وَشَذَّ غَيْرُ مَا ذكَرْتُ ) قال في النشر : "وقد شذ بعض المغاربة والمصريين فرووا تغليظ اللام في غير ما ذكرنا فروى صاحب الهداية والكافي والتجريد تغليظها بعد الظاء والضاد الساكنتين إذا كانت مضمومة أيضاً نحو (مظلوماً وفضل الله) وروى بعضهم تغليظها إذا وقعت بين حرفي استعلاء نحو (خلطوا، وأخلصوا. واستغلظ، والمخلصين والخلطاء وأغلظ) ذكره في الهداية والتجريد وتلخيص ابن بليمة وفي وجه في الكافي ورجحه وزاد أيضاً تغليظها في (فاختلط، وليتلطف) وزاد في التلخيص تغليظها في (تلظى) وشذ صاحب التجريد من قراءته على عبد الباقي فغلظ اللام من لفظ (ثلاثة) حيث وقع إلا في قوله عز وجل (ثلاثة آلاف، وثلاث ورباع وظلمات ثلاث، وظل ذي ثلاث شعب .))ا.هـ
********* 
الطيبة :وَاسْمَ اللهِ كُلٌّ فَخَّمَا...مِنْ بَعْدِ فَتْحَةٍ وَضَمٍّ 
الشاطبية : كَمَا فَخَّمُوهُ بَعْدَ فَتْحٍ وَضَمَّةٍ فَتَمَّ نِظَامُ الشَّمْلِ وَصْلاً وَفَيْصَلاَ
قوله (وَاسْمَ اللهِ كُلٌّ فَخَّمَا...مِنْ بَعْدِ فَتْحَةٍ وَضَمٍّ ) فضده أنهم رقّقوا بعد كسر ،وهذا المفهوم (أى الترقيق) صرح به الشاطبي في قوله (وَكُلُّ لَدَى اسْمِ اللهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ كَسْرَةٍ يُرَقِّقُهَا حَتَّى يَرُوقَ مُرَتَّلاَ) 
من أمثلة المرقق كما ذكره أبو شامة :.. المتصل بالله ولله ومثال المنفصل (بسم الله-قال الله-رسل الله) ، وكذا يرقق بعد الكسر العارض نحو (قل الله)..)ا.هـ .والله أعلم 
************* 
الطيبة : ..وَاسْمَ اللهِ ....واخْتُلِفْ * بَعْدَ مُمَالِ لاَ مُرَقَّقٍ وُصِفْ
ومقصده أن الخلاف ـ الترقيق والتفخيم ـ ورد في اسم الله ،إذا جاء بعد ممال كقوله تعالى : (نرى الله جهرة، وسيرى الله)  ففي اللام وجهان في هذه الحال .
أما إذا جاء بعد مرقق ـ أي الراء المرققة في قراءة ورش ـ مثل :(أفغيرَ الله أبتغي، أغيرَ الله تدعون، ولذكرُ الله، ويبشرُ الله) ليس فيها سوى التفخيم في لام اسم الجلالة . والله أعلم
ويبدو أن ابن الجزري يقصد بقوله (لاَ مُرَقَّقٍ وُصِفْ) ردّ على ما ذكره الإمام القيجاطي حيث ذكر ترقيق اللام إذا سبقها مرقق .والله أعلم 
**** 
تنبيهات 
تغليظ اللام في نحو (سيصلى ) مع ذوات الياء ثلاثة أوجه :
فتح ذوات الياء ، وعليه التغليظ فقط في اللام .
تقليل ذوات الياء وعليه التغليظ والترقيق 
وذهب كثير من القراء المصريين إلى الأخذ بوجهين :
فتح ذوات الياء ، وعليه التغليظ فقط في اللام .
تقليل ذوات الياء ، وعليه الترقيق فقط . 
فِهما من قول الجعبري وابن الجزري (إذا غلظت اللام في ذوات الياء نحو (صلى ويصلى) .. إذ الإمالة والتغليظ ضدان لا يجتمعان وهذا مما لا خلاف فيه.))ا.هـ فأخذوا من ذلك بوجهين فقط ،ولقد كنتُ أجنح إلى القول بهذين الوجهين  فقط حتى تبين لي مقصد الجعبري وابن الجزري ومن قبلهم الداني وكذا شراح الشاطبية ؛بل مقصد ابن الجزري أن نحو (سيصلى ) لا يصلح أن تميل وتغلظ في آن واحد في كلمة واحدة ،وليس معناه إذا فتحت وغلظت اللام(سيصلى) ليس لك في نحو (موسى) مثلا من ذوات الياء التقليل ، بل يجوز التقليل في موسى ونحوه .
قال أبو شامة : ويجوز أن يقال إن الخلاف على قول من يميل ذوات الياء لأن اللام جاورها ما يقتضي تغليظها..)ا.هـ 
قال في النشر : ويترجح له ـ عند من أمال ـ الفتح في قوله تعالى: (لا يصلاها) في (والليل) كما سيأتي في باب اللامات والله أعلم".ا.هـ وبهذا القول قال المزاحي وغيره .والله أعلم 
أما الجعبري فقال بقول المصريين في ذوات الياء وخالفهم في رؤوس الآي : قال الجعبري : ..ووجها ذوات الياء مرتبان: التغليظ مع الفتح ، والترقيق مع الإمالة . ووجها الفاصلة ، مفرعان علي الإمالة )ا.هـ  
وقوله (ووجها الفاصلة ، مفرعان علي الإمالة) ؛ أي جواز الوجهين التغليظ والترقيق مع رؤوس الآي نحو : (ولا صلى) سورة القيامة ، (فصلى) وفي سبح ، (إذا صلى) وفي اقرأ ، مع إمالة رؤوس الآي فيما ليس فيه لام .(وأكتفي بهذا المختصر الذي يناسب هذا المختصر).والله أعلم .
قال أبو شامة :  وكذا يرقق بعد الكسر العارض نحو (قل الله) ، وهذا بخلاف ما سبق في ترقيق الراء فإنهم قالوا لا يؤثر في ترقيقها كسرة مفصولة ولا عارضة .
 والفرق أن المراد من ترقيق الراء إمالتها وذلك يستدعي سببا قويا للإمالة ، وأما ترقيق اللام فهو الإتيان بها على ماهيتها وسجيتها من غير زيادة شيء فيها وإنما التغليظ هو الزيادة فيها ولا تكون الحركة قبل لام اسم الله تعالى إلا مفصولة لفظا أو تقديرا .
وأما الحركة قبل الراء فتكون مفصولة وموصولة فأمكن اعتبار ذلك فيها بخلاف اللام هذا كله فيما إذا وصلت اسم الله تعالى بما قبله فإن ابتدأت به فخمته؛ لأن الهمزة قبل اللام مفتوحة فهذه حركة متصلة وذلك كأول آية الكرسي ونحوه والراء المرققة غير المكسورة كغير المرققة يجب بعدها التفخيم لأن الترقيق لم يغير فتحها ولا ضمها وأما إذا وقع اسم الله تعالى بعد إمالة نحو قراءة السوسي (ترى الله) ، ففيه وجهان التفخيم كالذي بعد الراء المرققة الغير المكسورة والترقيق لأن في الراء بالإمالة شيئا من الكسر وقال شيخنا أبو الحسن التفخيم أولى وحكاه عن شيخه الشاطبي .)ا.هـ
فائدة كرها أبو شامة : وقوله تعالى في أول إبراهيم (إلى صراط العزيز الحميد)-(الله) ، هو مرقق في الوصل ومفخم إذا ابتدئ به سواء قرئ برفع الهاء أو بجرها والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بَابُ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى أَوَاخِرِ الْكَلِمِ

الطيبة : وَالأَصْلُ فِى الوَقْفِ السُّكُونُ ...
الشاطبية : وَالإِسْكَانُ أَصْلُ الْوَقْفِ وَهْوَ اشْتِقَاقُهُ مِنَ الْوَقْفِ عَنْ تَحْرِيكِ حَرْفٍ تَعَزَّلاَ
السكون معناه : تفريغ الحرف من الحركات الثلاث .
والسكون ضد الحركة .
***********
الطيبة :......وَلَهُمْ * * * فىِ الرَّفْعِ وَالضَّمِ اشْمِمَنَّهُ ورُمْ
الشاطبية :وَفِعْلُهُماَ في الضَّمِّ وَالرَّفْعِ وَارِدٌ .....
جواز الروم الإشمام في المضموم والمرفوع مثل ( نستعينُ ـ الخيرُ) وقفا .
*******
الطيبة :وَامْنَعْهُمَا فِى النَّصْبِ وَالْفَتْحِ بَلَى ........
الشاطبية :وَلَمْ يَرَهُ في الْفَتْحِ وَالنَّصْبِ قَارِئٌ وَعِنْدَ إِمَامِ النَّحْوِ في الْكُلِّ أُعْمِلاَ
مذهب القراء عدم جواز الروم الإشمام في المفتوح نحو ( العالمينَ ـ بأعلمَ )
*******
الطيبة :.........فىِ الجَرِّ وَالكَسْرِ يُرَامُ مُسْجَلاَ
الشاطبية :........وَرَوْمُكَ عِنْدَ الْكَسْرِ وَالْجَرِّ وُصِّلاَ
والروم خاص بالمكسور والمجرور
****
الطيبة :وَالرَّوْمُ الاتيان بِبَعْضِ الحَرَكَةْ .....
الشاطبية :وَرَوْمُكَ إِسْمَاعُ المُحَرَّكِ وَاقِفًا بِصَوْتٍ خَفِيٍّ كُلَّ دَانٍ تَنَوَّلاَ
الروم :الإتيان بثلث الحركة (مذهب القراء في التعريف ).وهو المعبّر عنه (بصوت خفي ) (مذهب النحاة في التعريف) وكلاهما واحد عند الفريقين أداء .
والروم على الموقوف يراد به ثلث الحركة ـ كما سبق ـ ، والروم وصلا يراد به الاختلاس  (ثلثي الحركة ) وقد تقدم في باب (الإدغام الكبير في قوله "وأشمم ورم في غير باء..)
********
الطيبة :....إِشْمَامُهُم   إِشَاَرةٌ َلا حَرَكَةْ
الشاطبية :وَالاِشْمَامُ إِطْبَاقُ الشِّفَاهِ بُعَيْدَ مَا يُسَكَّنُ لاَ صَوْتٌ هُنَاكَ فَيَصْحَلاَ
قال في التيسير الإشمام ضمك شفتيك بعد سكون الحرف أصلا ولا يدرك معرفة ذلك الأعمى لأنه لرؤية العين لا غير إذ هو إيماء بالعضو إلى الحركة)ا.هـ
والإشمام يأتي بُعيد الساكن في الموقوف عليه ، ويأتي بُعيد الساكن ، ومقارنا له في وسط الكلمة (لدْني "لشعبة " ـ تأمنّا ) بحسب الخلاف بين العلماء في التعبير عن حقيقة الروم في وسط الكلمة .
*********
الطيبة :وَعَنْ أَبِى عَمْرٍو وَكُوفٍ وَرَدَا * * * نَصًّا وَلِلْكُلِّ اخْتِيَارًا أُسْنِداَ
الشاطبية :وَعِنْدَ أَبِي عَمْرٍو وَكُوفِيِّهِمْ بِهِ مِنَ الرُّوْمِ وَالإِشْمَامِ سَمْتٌ تَجَمَّلاَ
وَأَكْثَرُ أَعْلاَمِ الْقُرَانِ يَرَاهُما لِسَائِرِهِمْ أَوْلَى الْعَلاَئِقِ مِطْوَلاَ
********
الطيبة :وَخُلْفُ هَا الضَّمِيرِ وَامْنَعْ فِى اْلأَتَمْ * * * مِنْ بَعْدِ يَا أَوْ وَاوٍ اَوْكَسْرٍ وَضَمْ
الشاطبية :وَفي الْهَاءِ لِلإِضْمَارِ قَوْمٌ أَبَوْهُمَا وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ ضَمٌّ أَوِ الْكَسْرُ مُثِّلاَ
أَو امَّاهُمَا وَاوٌ وَيَاءٌ وَبَعْضُهُمْ يُرى لَهُمَا فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ مُحَلِّلاَ
زاد في الطيبة منع الروم والإشمام مطلقا .وله امتناع الروم والإشمام بشروط ، وجوازها على الإطلاق ، فالواو في قوله (ومن قبله ) للحال ؛ أي منع قوم الروم والإشمام في حال كونه قبله ضم أو الكسر أو أماهما واوا وياء .والله أعلم
*******
الطيبة :وَهَاءُ تَأْنِيثٍ وَمِيمُ الْجَمْعِ مَعْ * * * عَارِضِ تَحْرِيكٍ كِلاَهُمَا امْتَنَعْ
الشاطبية :وَفي هَاءِ تَأْنِيثٍ وَمِيمَ الْجَمِيعِ قُلْ وَعَارِضِ شَكْلٍ لَمْ يَكُوناَ لِيَدْخُلاَ
موانع الروم والإشمام : هاء التأنيث : لتغير الحرف وصلا (تاء ) ، وفي الوقف يتحول (هاء ) والروم كالوصل .
ميم الجمع : الأصل فيها الضم ، وتكسر أحيانا للمجاورة ، وتفتح في اتصالها بألف التثنية ، فمنعت لعدم تحولها عن أصلها .
عارض الشكل (التحريك) : لأن التحريك عارض في الوصل ، فرجع إلى أصله عند الوقف .
*************
الشاطبية :وَمَا نُوِّعَ التَّحْرِيكُ إِلاَّ لِلاَزِمٍ بِنَاءً وَإِعْرَاباً غَداَ مُتَنَقِّلاَ
قال ابن القاصح: يقول إنما نوعت التحريك وقسمته هذه الأقسام إلا لأعبر عن حركات البناء وحركات
الإعراب ليعلم أن حكمهما واحد في دخول الروم والإشمام وفي المنع منهما أو من أحدهما وحركة البناء توصف باللزوم لأنها لا تتغير ما دام اللفظ بحاله فلهذا قال للازم بناء أي ما نوعته إلا لأجل أنه ينقسم إلى لازم البناء وإلى ذي إعراب غدا بذلك متنقلا من رفع إلى نصب وإلى جر باعتبار ما تقتضيه العوامل المسلطة عليه، فمثال حركات البناء في القرآن من قبل ومن بعد ومن حيث، ألا ترى أن اللام، والدال والثاء مبنية على الضم ولم تعمل فيها حروف الجر، ومثال حركات الإعراب قال الملأ وإن الملأ وإلى الملأ ألا ترى أن الملأ الأول مرفوع والثاني منصوب والثالث مجرور فهو منتقل بحسب العوامل، وحركات البناء لها ألقاب وحركات الإعراب لها ألقاب عند البصريين فلقبوا من ذلك ما كان للبناء بالضم والفتح والكسر، والذي للإعراب بالرفع والنصب والجر، والذي آخره ساكن للإعراب يسمى جزما، والذي للبناء يسمى وقفا، فأتى الناظم بالجميع ليعلم أن ما ذكره يكون في القبيلين ، ولو أتى بألقاب أحدهما لتوهم أن ما ذكره يختص به دون الآخر.)ا.هـ
*********
تنبيهات 
·       ما ذكره الناظمان في تعريف الروم والإشمام على مذهب البصريين ، والكوفيون يعكسون التعريف ؛ فيسمون ثلث الحركة إشماما ، ويسمون الإشارة بالشفتين روما .
·       الإشمام في هذا الباب لا صوت فيه ، أما إشمام الوسط مثل (تأمنا ـ لدنه ـ حيثُ شيتم ـ في الإدغام الكبير ـ ) له أثر في السمع .
 المذهب الذي عليه جمهور القراء في الروم والإشمام في هاء الضمير هو المنع بشرط أن يكون قبله ضم أو الكسر أو أماهما واوا وياء .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى مَرْسُومِ الْخَطِّ

الطيبة : وَقِفْ لِكُلٍّ باِتّبَاعِ مَا رُسِمْ * * * حَذْفًا ثُبُوتَا اتِصَّالاً فِى الْكَلِمْ
الشاطبية : وَكُوفِيُّهُمْ وَالْمَازِنِيُّ وَنَافِعٌ عُنُوا بِاتَّبَاعِ الْخَطِّ فِي وَقْفِ الاِبْتِلاَ
وَلاِبْنِ كَثِيٍر يُرْتَضى وَابْنِ عَامِرٍ وَمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ حَرٍ أَنْ يُفَصَّلاَ
قوله (لكل ) أي جميع القراء الذين ذكرهم الشاطبي وفيهم أصحاب الدرة أيضا .
والأصل في هذا الباب أنه للوقف كما هو معنون للباب  ، والتزم الشاطبي بالحديث عن حالة الوقف وما ذكر له في الباب وصلا إنما ذكرها في سورها ـ كما سيأتي بإذن الله ـ ، بينما لم يلتزم ابن الجزري بذكر حكم الوقف فقط ؛ بل ذكر ما يكون وصلا أيضا مخالفا لما عنونه .والله أعلم
الأصل في الوقف في هذا الباب أن يكون باتباع الرسم حذفا أو ثبوتا أو اتصالا للحرف أو بالقطع ، إلا أن القراء خالفوا الرسم وخرجوا عن القاعدة في مواضع كما سيأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ .
*********
الطيبة : لَكِنْ حُروفٌ عَنْهُمُو فِيهَا اخْتُلِفْ * * * كَهَاءِ أُنْثى كُتِبَتْ تَاءً فَقِفْ
بِالْهَا رَجَا حَقٍّ ...........
الشاطبية : إِذَا كُتِبَتْ بِالتَّاءِ هَاءُ مُؤَنَّثٍ فَبِالْهَاءِ قِفْ حَقَّا رِضًى وَمُعَوِّلاَ
(هاء أنثى "مؤنث " ) أي هاء التأنيث ، وهو ما يطلق عليه البعض التاء المربوطة مثل (رحمة ـ جنة ـ قرة ) ،إذا رسمت هذه التاء المربوطة بتاء مفتوحة اختلف القراء في الوقف ، فمنهم من وقف بالهاء وهم (حقا رجا ) والباقون يقفون بالتاء كما رسم وسيأتي بعض الاستثناء لسائر القراء ـ إن شاء الله ـ.
*************
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا... وَذَاتَ بَهْجَه * * * والَّلاتَ مَرْضَاتِ وَلاَتَ رَجَّهْ
الشاطبية : فَبِالْهَاءِ قِفْ.. وَفي اللاَّتَ مَعْ مَرْضَاتِ مَعْ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ وَلاَتَ رُِضًى
(وَذَاتَ "ولاه " ـ والَّلاتَ " واللاه"  ـ مَرْضَاتِ "مرضاه" ـ وَلاَتَ " ولاه " ) رسمت بالتاء ووقف عليها (رضى) الكسائي والعاشر بالهاء .
قوله (..بَهْجَه) اتفق القراء في الوقف عليها بالهاء ، ولا تدخل هذه الكلمة في أصل الباب ؛ لأنها مرسومة بالهاء وليست بالناء ، وجاءت مدرجة وهو نص قرآني في قوله تعالى (حدائق ذات بهجة ).والله اعلم
**************
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا... هَيْهَاتَ هُدْ زِنْ خُلْفَ رَاضٍ
الشاطبية : هَيْهَاتَ هَادِيِه رُفِّلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لقنبل الوقف بالهاء علي كلمة (هيهات) ، وله الوقف بالتاء من الشاطبية .
فتكون في الوقف (هياه ) مع ملاحظة ثلاثة العارض.
***************
 الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا... يَا أَبَهْ * * * دُمْ كَمْ ثَوىَ
الشاطبية : وَقِفْ يَا أَبَهْ كُفْؤًا دَنَا 
الدرة : ... وقف يا أبه بالها ( أ ) لا ( ح ) م
(يا أبت ـ يا أبه ) لـ(دم كم ثوى ) .
**********
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا...  فِيمَهْ لِمَهْ عَمَّهُ بِمَهْ مِمَّهْ خِلاَفٌ هَبْ ظُبىً
الشاطبية : وَفِيمَهْ وَمِمَّهْ قِفْ وَعَمَّهْ لِمَهْ بِمَهْ بِخُلْفٍ عَنِ الْبَزِّيِّ وَادْفَعْ مُجَهِّلاَ 
الدرة : وقف ..بالها ..ولم ( ح ) لا ) .... وسائرها كالبز
زاد في الطيبة ترك هاء السكت ليعقوب على (فِيمَهْ ، لِمَهْ ، عَمَّهُ ، بِمَهْ ، مِمَّهْ) ،وله في الدرة الهاء قولا واحدا .
وقوله في الدرة (وسائرها كالبز ) : فالمراد من تشبيهه بالبزي تشبيهه به في الوقف بالهاء ، لا في وجه عدم الهاء عنهما لم يذكره الناظم في التحبير . فليعلم)ا.هـ (البهجة المرضية للضباع)
*********
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا... وَهْيَ وَهُو * * * ظِلٌّ
الدرة : وقف ..بالها ..وسائرها كالبز مع هو وهي
انفرد يعقوب عن القراء في الوقف بهاء السكت على (هو ـ هى ) وقفا ، واتفق القراء على الوقف بهاء السكت على "هي" في سورة القارعة (وما أدراك ما هيه ) .والله أعلم .
***********
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا... ظِلٌّ ...وَفى مُشَدَّدِ اسْمٍ خُلْفُهُ...نَحوُ إِلَىَّ هُنَّ
الدرة : وقف ..بالها ..وعنه ... نحو عليهنه إليه روى الملا ) 
زاد في الطيبة ترك هاء السكت وقفا على نحو (عليهنّ ـ علىّ ) ، وله السكت بالهاء من الدرة .
(إلى ـ على ) حرفا جر إذا اتصل به شئ قلبت ألفه ياء (إليك ـ عليك) وهما هنا اتصلا بياء الإضافة فأدغمت ياء (إلى ـ على ) ـ المتحولة عن الألف ـ في ياء الإضافة (إلىّ ـ علىّ ).
ونون النسوة المشددة مثل (نشوزهنّ ـ فعظوهنّ ـ كيدكنّ ـ منكنّ ) وسيأتي الكلام على دخول الكاف مع الهاء في التنبيهات بإذن الله .
*************
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا...  وَالْبَعْضُ نَقَلْ * * * بِنَحْوِ عَالَمِينَ مُوفُونَ وَقَلْ
زاد في الطيبة ليعقوب في الوقف علي كل جمع مذكر سالم أو ملحقاته ، بهاء السكت مثل (العالمين / موفون / سنين)،وله ترك الوقف بهاء السكت في الدرة .
قوله (وقل ) أي قلّ الآخذين بهذا الوجه ليعقوب . وهذا معنى قوله في النشر (..والجمهور على عدم إثبات الهاء عن يعقوب في هذا الفصل وعليه العمل .والله أعلم)أ.هـ
وضابط هذا النوع : كل ما يصح فيه الياء والنون و الواو والنون (كاذبين كاذبون ـ موفون موفين ـ سنين سنون ) .
**********
الطيبة : فَقِفْ بِالْهَا...  وَوَيْلَتىَ وَحَسْرَتَى وَأَسَفَى * * * وَثَمَّ غَرْ خُلْفاً
الدرة : وقف ..بالها.. وذو ندبة مع ثم ( ط ) ب
المقصود من قوله (ذو ندبة ) :  َوَيْلَتىَ ـ حَسْرَتَى ـ َأَسَفَى ،وهذه الكلمات تستعمل للندب .

زاد في الطيبة ترك هاء السكت وقفا على نحو (وَوَيْلَتىَ وَحَسْرَتَى وَأَسَفَى وَثَمَّ) ، وله السكت بالهاء من الدرة .
والخلف في (ثم ) الظرفية أي مفتوحة الثاء ، أما ( ثُمّ ) العاطفة مضمومة الهاء فقد اتفق القراء بالوقف عليها بالميم فلا تدخل في باب رويس .
**********
الطيبة : وَوَصْلاً حَذَفَا....سُلْطَ  انِيَهْ وَمَالِيَهْ وَمَاهِيَهْ * * * فِي ظَاهِرٍ كِتَابِيَهْ حِسَابِيَهْ
ظَنَّ .......
الشاطبية :.. مَالِيَهْ مَاهِيَهْ فَصِلْ وَسُلْطَانِيَهْ مِنْ دُونِ هَاءٍ فَتُوصلاَ (سورة الحاقة ) 
الدرة : ولها احذفن ... بسلطانيه مالي وما هي موصلا .....( ح ) ماه وأثبت ( ف ) ز
كذا احذف كتابيه ... حسابي ... لدى الوصل ( ح ) فلا ) 
وهذا ذكر لحال الوصل وليس كما في تبويب الباب (بابُ الْوَقْفِ عَلَى مَرْسُومِ الْخَطِّ) ، وذكرها الشاطبي في سورتها .
***********
الطيبة : وَوَصْلاً حَذَفَا.... اقْتَدِهْ شَفَا ظُباً
الشاطبية : ...وَاقْتَدِهْ حَذْفُ هَائِهِ شِفَاءً (سورة آل عمران )
الدرة : كذا احذف ... اقتد لدى الوصل ( ح ) فلا ) 
(اقتده ) هنا الخلاف فيها بين مَن يحذف الهاء ، ومَن يثبتها وصلا ..وسيأتي الخلاف فيها من حيث كسر الهاء وإشباعها لابن عامر ـ إن شاء الله ـ . واتفق الجميع بالوقف بالهاء .
*************
الطيبة : وَوَصْلاً حَذَفَا... شَفَا ظُباً ... وَيَتَسَنْ * * * عَنْهُمْ
الشاطبية :....... وَصِلْ يَتَسَنَّهْ دُونَ هَاءٍ شَمَرْدَلاَ (سورة البقرة )
الدرة : كذا احذف تسن ... لدى الوصل ( ح ) فلا ) 
(يتسنه) في البقرة والخلاف فيها وصلا فقط .
**********
الطيبة : وَكَسْرُ هَا اقْتَدِهْ كِسْ أَشْبِعَنْ...مِن   خُلْفِهِ
الشاطبية : وَبِالتَّحْرِيك  ِ بِالْكَسْرِ كُفِّلاَ...وَمُد  َ بِخُلْفٍ مَاجَ وَالْكُلُّ وَاقِفٌ بِإِسْكَانِهِ ..
سكن الهاء من (اقتده) في الأنعام وصلا جميع القراء سوى ابن عامر فإنه يكسرها ويشبعها بخلاف عن ابن ذكوان .
 (من خلفه ) و ( َمُدَّ بِخُلْفٍ مَاجَ) ثبت الخلف عن ابن ذكوان من النظمين ، والقصر ليس من طرق الشاطبية وغير مقروء به الآن عند أكثر من نعرفهم .
**************
الطيبة :  أَيًّا بِأَيًّا مَا غَفَلْ * * * رِضىً وَعَنْ كُلٍّ كَمَا الرَّسْمُ أَجَلْ
الشاطبية : وَأَيّاً بأَيّاً مَا شَفَا وَسِوَاهُمَا بِمَا .........
الدرة : وأيا بأيا ما ( ط ) وى وبما ( ف ) دا
زاد في الطيبة الوقف كالرسم لرويس وحمزة والكسائي . ونص في الشاطبية الوقف على (أيا ) وعلى (ما )  وسيأتي مزيد بيان في التنبيهات .
**********
الطيبة : كَذَاكَ وَيْكَأَنَّهُ وَوَيْكَأَنْ * * * وَقِيْلَ بِالْكَافِ حَوَى وَالْيَاءِ رَنْ
الشاطبية : وَقِفْ وَيْكَأَنَّهْ وَيْكَأَنَّ بِرَسْمِهِ وَبِالْيَاءِ قِفْ رِفْقًا وَبِالْكَافِ حُلِّلاَ
الدرة : .... مع ويكأنه ويكأن كذا تلا )
وقف أبو عمرو على (وَيْكَأَنَّهُ وَوَيْكَأَنْ ) على الياء (وي ـ كأنّه ) ، ووقف الكسائي على الكاف (ويك ـ أنّ) ، ولا يجوز لهما الابتداء بـ(كأنه ـ أن ) بل لابد من الإتيان بالكلمة كاملة في الابتداء (وَيْكَأَنَّهُ ـ وَيْكَأَنْ).
 قوله كذا تلا ؛ أي على الرسم كبقية القراء (وَيْكَأَنَّهُ وَوَيْكَأَنْ )
**********
الطيبة : وَمَالِ سَالَ الْكَهْفِ فُرْقَانِ النِّسَا * * *  قِيلَ عَلَى مَا حَسْبُ حِفْظُهُ رَسَا
الشاطبية : وَمَالِ لَدَى الْفُرْقَانِ وَالْكَهْفِ وَالْنِّسَا وَسَالَ عَلَى مَا حَجَّ وَالْخُلْفُ رُتِّلاَ
الدرة : .....ولام مال ...كذا تلا 

قوله : (مال ) ؛ أى قوله تعالى (ما لهذا الرسول) و (ما لهذا الكتاب)-(فمال هؤلاء القوم)-(فمال الذين كفروا) .
 قوله كذا تلا ؛ أي على الرسم كبقية القراء (مال ) .

فمن وقف على "ما " فليس له الابتداء بـ(لهذا الرسول..) كما سبق قبل ذلك .والله أعلم
لم يذكر العلامة ابن الجزري الخلف للكسائي مع أنه ذكره له في النشر : واختلف بعضهم عن الكسائي فذكر الخلاف عن الكسائي في الوقف عليها أو على اللام بعدها أبو عمرو الداني...)ا.هـ ؛ بل وصَحح الوجهين بقوله (. أما الكسائي فقد ثبت عنه الوقف على (ما) وعلى اللام من طريقين صحيحين )ا.هـ وابن الجزري يصحح الوقف على "ما " وعلى اللام (مال ) لجميع القراء وقد سبق كلامه في (أيا ما ) وقال هنا : (مال) ...وهذه الكلمات قد كتبت لام الجر فيها مفصولة مما بعدها فيحتمل عند هؤلاء الوقف عليها كما كتبت لجميع القراء إتّباعا للرسم حيث لم يأت فيها نص وهو اظهر قياساً ويحتمل أن لا يوقف عليها من أجل كونها لام جر ولام الجر لا تقطع مما بعدها.)ا.هـ
*************
الطيبة : هَا أَيُّهَ الرحَّمْنِ نُورِ الزُّخْرُفِ * * * كَمْ ضَمَّ قِفْ رَجَا حِمًا بِاْلأَلِفِ
الشاطبية : وَيَا أَيُّهَا فَوْقَ الدُّخَانِ وَأَيُّهَا لَدَى النُّورِ وَالرِّحْمنِ رَافَقْنَ حُمِّلاَ
وَفي الْهَا عَلَى الإِتْبَاعِ ضَمَّ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ لَدَى الْوَصْلِ وَالْمَرْسُومِ فِيهِنَّ أَخْيَلاَ
قوله في الطيبة : ( هَا أَيُّهَ ..كَمْ ضَمَّ ) وهذه قراءة ابن عامر وصلا ، أما في الوقف فالألف (يا أيها ) لـ (رَجَا حِمًا) فيكون الوقف للباقين بالهاء ومنهم ابن عامر ، ويختلف عنهم ابن عامر في الوقف بجواز الروم والإشمام في هاء الضمير عنده على مذهب من يجيزونه مطلقا . والله أعلم .
********
الطيبة : كَأَيِّنِ النُّونُ وَبِالْيَاءِ حِمَا ...
الشاطبية : وَكَأَيِّنِ الْوُقُوفُ بِنُونٍ وَهْوَ بِالْيَاءِ حُصِّلاَ
(كَأَيِّنِ) الكاف للتشبيه ، و (أيّ ) استفهام ، و (ن ) تنوين ؛ ولكنه رسم في المصحف ، وهى الكلمة الوحيد التي رسمت التنوين نونا صريحة ،وليست عبارة عن حركتين ( (كأيٍّ ) .قال في النشر : ( ...ووقف الباقون بالنون وهو تنوين ثبت رسماً من أجل احتمال قراءة ابن كثير وأبي جعفر)ا.هـ
*********

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَالْيَاءُ إِنْ تُحْذَفْ لِسَاكِنٍ ظَمَا........
يُرِدْنِ يُؤْتِ يَقْضِ تُغْنِ الْوَادِ * * * صَالِ الْجَوَارِ اخْشَوْنِ نُنْجِ هَادِ
الدرة :... وبالياء إن تحذف لساكنه ( ح ) لا ) 
  كتغن النذر من يؤت واكسر .......
أي ما حذفت فيه الياء رسما لوجود الساكن بعدها نحو (ومن يؤتِ الحكمة ) والياء محذوفة في قراءة يعقوب ؛ لأنه يكسرها كما قال في الدرة (من يؤت واكسر ) أي واكسر التاء وهو ما ذكره في الطيبة في سورة البقرة (مِنْ يُؤْتَ كَسْرُ التَّا ظُبىً بِاليَاءِ قِفْ) .
وهذه الكلمات يقف عليها يعقوب بالياء (يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمنُ ) يكون وقفا (يردني ) .
*********
الطيبة : ظَمَا ..وَافَقَ وَادِ النَّمْلِ ......... رُمْ...بِخُلْفِه  مْ
الشاطبية : وَبِوَادِي النَمْلِ بِالْيَا سَناً تَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة الحذف في (واد) من قوله (واد النمل) للكسائي وقفا ، وله الإثبات من الشاطبية .
(حَتَّى إِذا أَتَوْا عَلى وادِ النَّمْلِ) ، وقفا (وادي ) للكسائي ويعقوب
**********
الطيبة : ظَمَا ..وَافَقَ ...هَادِ الرُّومِ رُمْ  ...بِخُلْفِهِمْ
الشاطبية : بِهَادِي مَعًا ...وَبِالْيَا لِكُلٍّ قِفْ وَفِي الرُّومِ شَمْلَلاَ(سورة النمل )
زاد في الطيبة الحذف في  (بهاد العمي) في الروم للكسائي وقفا ، وله الإثبات من الشاطبية .
(وَما أَنْتَ بِهادِ الْعُمْيِ ) سورة الروم ، وقفا (بهادي ) .
فائدة :  (بهاد ) مرسومة بالياء في سورة النمل ، وبغير الياء في سورة الروم ، وهذا هو السبب في ذكره لسورة الروم دون النمل ؛ لموافقة الروم للقاعدة .
*************
الطيبة : ظَمَا ..وَافَقَ .....تَهْدِ بِهَا فَوزٌ ...بِخُلْفِهِمْ
الشاطبية : بِهَادِي مَعًا تَهْدِي فَشَا الْعُمْيِ نَاصِباً وَبِالْيَا لِكُلٍّ قِفْ (سورة النمل )
زاد في الطيبة الحذف في (بهاد العمي) في الروم لحمزة وقفا ، وله الإثبات من الشاطبية .
(وَما أَنْتَ تَهْدِ الْعُمْيَ) يقرأ « تَهْدِ » بفتح التاء مع إسكان الهاء ، وحذف الألف ، و «العمى» بالنصب ؛ وهى قراءة حمزة كما لفظ بها الناظم . والضمير في ( بها ) في الطيبة عائد على سورة الروم .
***************
الطيبة :  يُنَادِ قَافَ دُمْ.......بِخُلْف  هِمْ ....
الشاطبية : وَبِالْيَا يُنَادِى قِفْ دَلِيلاَ بِخُلْفِهِ .......(سورة ق )
         (وَاسْتَمِعْ يَوْمَ يُنادِ الْمُنادِ) .
تنبيه : قوله : وَافَقَ وَادِ النَّمْلِ هَادِ الرُّومِ رُمْ * * * تَهْدِ بِهَا فَوزٌ يُنَادِ قَافَ دُمْ
بِخُلْفِهِمْ ....
قوله (وافق ) أي وافق الآتي ذكرهم يعقوب . وقوله (بخلفهم ) أي بخلف للمذكورين (رم ـ فوز ـ دم ) في الكلمات من ( واد النمل ..إلى ..يناد ) والله أعلم .
****
الطيبة :  ...وَقِفْ بِهَادٍ بَاقِ * * * بِالْيَا لِمَكٍّ مَعَ وَالٍ وَاقِ
 الشاطبية :  وَهَادٍ وَوَالٍ قِفْ وَوَاقٍ بِيَائِهِ وَبَاقٍ دَنَا ....(سورة الرعد )
الأمثلة : (مِنْ هادٍ ـ وَما عِنْدَ اللَّهِ باقٍ ـ مِنْ والٍ ـ مِنْ واقٍ )
فائدة :
ابن كثير مختص بما كان منونا نحو : (مِنْ هادٍ) .أما يعقوب فهو مختص بما ليس منونا نحو: ( وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهادِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِلى صِراطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ).
**********************
تنبيهات

·      (مال ) قال في الشاطبية (والخلف رتلا ) يؤخذ الخلاف للكسائي من قوله ( ومال ..قيل ... حفظه رسا ) ، استخدم ابن الجزري صيغة التضعيف (قيل ) فيكون الصحيح الوقف للقراء جميعا بما فيهم ابو عمرو والكسائي الوقف على اللام (مال) .
·      (كيدكنّ ـ منكنّ ) قال في النشر (وقد أطلقه بعضهم وأحسب أن الصواب تقييده بما كان بعد هاء كما مثلوا به ولم أجد أحداً مثل بغير ذلك فإن نص على غيره أحد يوثق به رجعنا إليه وإلا فالأمر كما ظهر لنا)ا.هـ قيّد ابن الجزري هاء السكت قبل النون بالهاء مثل (نشوزهن ) بالنص ، ولذا غيّر مذهبه في التحبير وأضاف "كيدكن ) حيث قال : (وتفرد يعقوب وحده في الوقف بهاء السكت أيضا على قوله هو وهي كيف وقعا وكذلك على كل اسم مشدد نحو علي وإلي ولدي وعليهن ومنهن ومن كيدكن على قول عامة أهل الأداء) ا.هـ مثل " طلقكن ومنكن "  وقد ذكر الداني في "مفردة يعقوب" (طلقكنّ ) وذكر ابن الفحام (منكن ) وما شابهها ، وهذان الكتابان مما يوثق بهما .
والخلاصة : جواز هاء السكت في النون المشددة سواء كان قبلها هاء أو كاف . والله اعلم .
·      (من خلفه ) و ( َمُدَّ بِخُلْفٍ مَاجَ ) ثبت الخلف عن ابن ذكوان من النظمين ، وإن لم يكن مقروءا به في الشاطبية ،إلا أن ذكر القصر لابن ذكوان من الزيادات ـ كما فعل الإبياري وسار القاضي في شرحه لمنحة مولى البر على دربه ـ فيه بُعْد حيث أثبت شراح الشاطبية أن الناظم قصد إيراد الوجهين ثم عبّروا بقوله (إن القصر من زيادات القصيد ) قال ابن القاصح (ثم أمر للمشار إليه بالميم من ماج وهو ابن ذكوان يمدها بخلاف عنه فتعين للباقين القراءة بإسكانها وأراد بالمد إشباع الكسر حتى يتولد منه ياء وهذا الوجه عن ابن ذكوان هو المذكور عنه في التيسير والقصر عنه من زيادات القصيد ومعنى ماج ....)ا.هـ
·      أما: ( أياما) قال في النشر :  فنص جماعة من أهل الأداء على الخلاف فيه كالحافظ أبي عمرو الداني في التيسير وشيخه طاهر بن غلبون وأبي عبد الله بن شريح وغيرهم ورووا الوقف على أيا دون ما عن حمزة والكسائي. وأشار ابن غلبون إلى خلاف عن رويس ونص هؤلاء عن الباقين بالوقف على ما دون أيا. وأما الجمهور فلم يتعرضوا إلى ذكره أصلاً بوقف ولا ابتداء أو قطع أو وصل كالمهدوي وابن سفيان ومكي وابن بليمة وغيرهم من المغاربة وكأبي معشر والأهوازي وأبي القاسم بن الفحام وغيرهم من المصريين والشاميين وكأبي بكر بن مجاهد وابن مهران وابن شيطا وابن سوار وابن فارس وأبي العز وأبي العلاء وأبي محمد سبط الخياط وجده أبي منصور وغيرهم من سائر العراقيين. وعلى مذهب هؤلاء لا يكون في الوقف عليها خلاف بين أئمة القراءة وإذا لم يكن فيها خلاف فيجوز الوقف على كل من (أيا) ومن (ما) لكونهما كلمتين انفصلتا رسماً كسائر الكلمات المنفصلات رسماً وهذا هو الأقرب إلى الصواب وهو الأولى بالأصول وهو الذي لا يوجد عن أحد منهم نص بخلافه وقد تتبعت نصوصهم فلم أجد ما يخالف هذه القاعدة ولاسيما في هذا الموضع وغاية ما وجدت النص عن حمزة وسليم والكسائي في الوقف على (أيا) فنص أبو جعفر محمد بن سعدان النحوي الضرير صاحب سليم واليزيدي وإسحاق المسيبي وغيرهم على ذلك. قال ابن الأنباري: ثنا سليمان بن يحيى يعني الضبي؛ ثنا ابن سعدان قال: كان حمزة وسليم يقفان جميعاً على (أيا) ثم قال ابن سعدان والوقف الجيد على (ما) لأن (ما) صلة لأي. ونص قتيبة كذلك عن الكسائي قال الداني: ثنا أبو الفتح عبد الله يعني عبد الله بن أحمد بن على بن طالب البزاز ثنا إسماعيل يعني ابن شعيب النهاوندي، ثنا أحمد يعني أحمد بن محمد بن سلمويه الأصبهاني. ثنا محمد بن يعقوب بن يزيد بن إسحاق القرشي الغزالي. ثنا العباس ابن الوليد بن مرداس. ثنا قتيبة قال: كان الكسائي يقف على الألف من (أيا) انتهى وهذا غاية ما وجدته وغاية ما رواه الداني ثم قال الداني بأثر هذا والنص عن الباقين معدوم في ذلك والذي نختاره في مذهبهم الوقف على (ما) وعلى هذا يكون حرفا زيد صلة للكلام فلا يفصل من (أي) قال وعلى الأول يكون اسماً لا حرفاً وهي بدل من (أي) فيجوز فصلها وقطعها منها انتهى؛ فقد صرح الداني رحمه الله بأن النص عن غير حمزة والكسائي معدوم وأن الوقف على (ما) اختيار منه من أجل كون (ما) صلة لا غير وذلك لا يقتضي أنه لا يجوز لهم الوقف على (أي) وكيف يكون ذلك غير جائز وهو مفصول رسماً وما الفرق بينه وبين (مثلاً ما؛ وأين ما كنتم تدعون، وأين ما كنتم تشركون) وأخواته مما كتب مفصولاً وقد نص الداني نفسه على أن ما كتب من ذلك وغيره مفصولاً يوقف لسائرهم عليه مفصولاً وموصولاً؛ هذا هو الذي عليه سائر القراء وأهل الأداء؛ فظهر أن الوقف جائز لجميعهم على كل من كلمتي (أيا؛ وما) كسائر الكلمات المفصولات في الرسم وهذا الذي نراه ونختاره ونأخذ به تبعاً لسائر أئمة القراءة والله أعلم
·      قال في النشر : (الخامس) قول أئمة القراءة إن الوقف على اتباع الرسم يكون باعتبار الأواخر من حذف وإثبات وغيره إنما يعنون بذلك الحذف المحقق لا المقدر مما حذف تخفيفاً لاجتماع المثلين أو نحو ذلك أجمعوا على الوقف على نحو (ماء ودعاء وملجأ) بالألف بعد الهمزة وكذلك على الوقف على (تراء ورأي) ونحوه مما حذفت منه الياء وكذا الوقف على نحو (يحيى ويستحي) بالياء وكذلك يريدون الإثبات المحقق لا المقدر فيوقف على نحو (وإيتاء ذا القربي) على الهمزة وكذا على نحو (قال الملوا) لا على الياء والواو إذ الياء والواو في ذلك صورة الهمزة كما قدمنا. ومن وقف على اتباع الرسم في ذلك وكان من مذهبه تخفيف الهمز وقفاً يقف بالروم بالياء وبالواو على اتباع الرسم كما تقدم النص عليه في بابه ولهذا لو وقفوا على نحو: (ولؤلؤا) في سورة الحج لا يقف عليه بالألف إلا من يقرأ بالنصب ومن يقرأ بالخفض وقف بغير ألف مع إجماع المصاحف على كتابتها بالألف وكذا الوقف على نحو (وعاداً ثموداً) لا يقف عليه بالألف إلا من نون وإن كان قد كتب بالألف في جميع المصاحف فأعلم ذلك والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ مَذَاهِبِهِمْ فِى يَاءَاتِ الإِضَافَةِ

الطيبة : لَيْسَتْ بِلاَمِ الْفِعْلِ يَا المُضَافِ * * * بَلْ هِيَ فىِ الْوَضْعِ كَهَا وَكَافِ
الشاطبية : وَلَيْسَتْ بِلاَمِ الْفِعْلِ يَاءُ إِضَافَةٍ وَمَا هِيَ مِنْ نَفْسِ اْلأُصُولِ فَتُشْكِلاَ
وَلكِنَّهَا كالْهَاءِ وَالْكَافِ كُلُّ مَا تَلِيهِ يُرى لِلْهَاءِ وَالْكَافِ مَدْخَلاَ
وَفي مِاَئَتَيْ ياَءٍ وَعَشْر مُنِيفَةٍ وَثِنْتَيْنِ خُلْفُ الْقَوْمِ أَحْكِيهِ مُجْمَلاَ
جملة هذه الياءات مائتي ياء واثنين وستين ياء ـ سيأتي تقسيمها إن شاء الله ـ .
قال ابن القاصح : ..في ياءات الإضافة، وهي ياء المتكلم بها وتكون متصلة بالاسم نحو سبيلي وبالفعل نحو ليبلوني وبالحرف نحو إني....أخبر أن ياء الإضافة ليست لاما للفعل ولا من نفس أصول الكلمة وإنما هي زائدة...أخبر أن ياء الإضافة كهاء الضمير وكافه فكل كلمة وليتها الياء واتصلت بها صح أن الهاء والكاف يليانها ويتصلان بها، يعني أن كل موضع تدخل فيه فإنه يصح فيه دخول الهاء والكاف مكانها فتقول في سبيلي سبيله وسبيلك، وليبلوني ليبلوه ليبلوك وإني إنه وإنك ..)ا.هـ باختصار
*******
الطيبة :تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...........
الشاطبية : فَتِسْعُونَ مَعْ هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ وَتِسَعُهاَ ....
والياءات قبل الهمزة المفتوحة عددها 99 ياء .
*********
 الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...ذَرُونِ اَلاصْبَهَانِ مَعْ مَكيِّ فَتَحْ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ ...ذَرُونِي .... فَتْحُهاَ دَوَاءٌ ....
فتحها الأصبهاني وابن كثير . والإسكان لقالون والأزرق وأبي عمرو وأبي جعفر وبقية القراء .
(ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ ) [غافر: 26].
**********
الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...وَاجْعَلْ لِي ضَيْفِي دُونِي يَسِّرْ لِيْ وَلِيْ * يُوسُفَ إِنِّي أَوَّلاَهَا حَلِّلِ..مَدًا ...
الشاطبية : ...لِنَافِعٍ ...وَعَنْهُ وَلِلْبصْرِي ثَمَانٍ تُنُخِّلاَ
بِيُوسُفَ إِنيِّ الأَوَّلاَنِ وَليِ بِهاَ وَضَيْفِي وَيَسِّرْ لِي وَدُونِي تَمَثَّلاَ.. وَيَاءَانِ في اجْعَلْ لِي....
الفتح في هذه الياءات للمدنيان وأبي عمرو ، والإسكان لابن كثير وبقية القراء .والله أعلم .
ترتيب الآيات بحسب أبيات الطيبة :
( اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً [آل عمران: 41]، [مريم: 10]، وضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ [هود: 78] ، ويَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي [طه: 26] ودُونِي أَوْلِياءَ [الكهف: 102]، حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي [يوسف: 80] ، (قال أحدهما إني أراني ) (وقال الآخر إني أراني )[يوسف : 36]قوله (أولاها ـ الأولان) احترزا من قوله:( إِنِّي أَرى سَبْعَ )[يوسف: 43]، (إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ) [يوسف: 69]، (وإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ)  [يوسف: 96] .
**********
الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ .. حَلِّلِ مَدًا....وَهُمْ وَالْبَزِّ لَكِنِّيْ أَرَى * * * تَحْتِيَ مَعْ إِنِّيْ أَرَاكُمْ...
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ... وَأَرْبَعٌ إِذْ حَمَتْ هُدَاهاَ وَلكِنِّي بِهاَ اثْناَنِ وُكِّلاَ
الفتح لمدلول (حَلِّلِ مَدًا والبزي ) ، والإسكان لقنبل وبقية القراء .
(وَ لكِنِّي أَراكُمْ) [هود: 29] [والأحقاف: 23]، والثالث (مِنْ تَحْتِي أَفَلا تُبْصِرُونَ )[الزخرف: 51]، والرابع إِنِّي أَراكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ [هود: 84].
***********
 الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...وَدَرَى..........أ  دعُونِي وَاْذكُرُونِي
  الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ.... وَادْعُونِي اذْكُرُونِيَ فَتْحُهاَ دَوَاءٌ
فتحهما ابن كثير ، والإسكان للمدنيان وأبي عمرو وبقية القراء .
و(ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )[غافر: 60] و(فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ ) [البقرة: 152].
***********
الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ... ثُمَّ المَدَنِي * * * وَالمَكِّ قُلْ حَشَرْتَنِي يَحْزُنُنِي....مَ  عْ تَأْمُروُنِي تَعِدَانِنْ.....
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ.... وَيَحْزُنُنِي حِرْمِيُّهُمْ تَعِدَانِنِي حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمى تَأْمُرُونِي وَصَّلاَ
الفتح لـ( المَدَنِي وَالمَكِّ ) ، والإسكان لأبي عمرو وبقية القراء .
( لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَنْ تَذْهَبُوا بِهِ) [يوسف: 13] و( أَتَعِدانِنِي أَنْ أُخْرَجَ) [الأحقاف: 17] (ولِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمى ) [طه: 125] و(تَأْمُرُونِّي أَعْبُدُ أَيُّهَا الْجاهِلُونَ )[الزمر: 64].
***********
الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...وَمَدَا * * * يَبْلُوَنِيْ سَبِيلِيْ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ...... لِيَبْلُوَنِي مَعْهُ سَبِيلِي لِنَافِعٍ 
..فتحهما نافع وأبو جعفر .والإسكان لابن كثير وأبي عمرو وبقية القراء .
(ولِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ) [النمل: 40] (وسَبِيلِي أَدْعُوا )[يوسف: 108].
*********
الطيبة : بِهَمْزٍ انْفَتَحْ ...وَاتْلُ ثِقْ هُدَا.......فَطَرَ  ِي
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ ........وَقُلْ فَطَرَنْ في هُودَ هَادِيِهِ أَوْصَلاَ
الفتح لنافع وأبو جعفر والبزي . والإسكان لقنبل وأبي عمرو وبقية القراء .
( فَطَرَنِي أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ ) [هود: 51]
***********
الطيبة :وَفَتْحُ أَوْزِعْنِيْ جَلاَ * * * هَوَى
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ.... وَأَوْزِعْنِي مَعاً جَادَ هُطَّلاَ
الفتح للأزرق والبزي ، والإسكان لقالون وقنبل وأب عمرو وأب جعفر وبقية القراء .
(أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ [النمل: 19]، [الأحقاف: 15])
******* 
الطيبة : وَفَتْحُ ...وَبَاقِي البَابِ حِرْمٌ حَمَّلاَ
الشاطبية : ...هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ .. سما فتحها إَلاَّ مَوَاضِعَ هُمَّلاَ
الدرة :كَقَالُونَ أُدْ .. وَاسْكِنِ الْبَابَ حُمِّلاَ
ياءات الإضافة الفتح في الياء لـ(حرم حملا) وهم المرموز لهم في الشاطبية بـ (سما) ، وفي الدرة : قرأ أبو جعفر في الياءات مثل قالون وخالفه في ثلاثة مواضع ـ سيأتي في حينها بإذن الله ـ . أما يعقوب في الدرة : الأصل له الإسكان في سائر الباب وكذا في الطيبة لم يذكره مع أهل الفتح (حرم حملا) .وستأتي المواضع التي خالف فيها أصله ـ إن شاء الله ـ .
***********
الطيبة : وَفَتْحُ ... وَافَقَ فِي مَعِي عُلَى كُفْؤٍ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ ....مَعِي نَفْرُ الْعُلاَ عِمَادٌ 
الفتح لحفص وابن عامر موافقين لـ((حرم حملا)) . والإسكان لبقية القراء .
ومَعِيَ أَبَداً [التوبة: 83] (وَمَنْ مَعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنا [الملك : 28] .
********
الطيبة :وفتح ..وَافَقَ فِي ...وَمَا * * * لِي لُذْ مِنَ الخُلْفِ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ .....وَمَالِي سَمَا لِوىً 
( وَيا قَوْمِ ما لِي أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَى النَّجاةِ ) [غافر: 41]
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الفتح ، وله الإسكان من الشاطبية .
الفتح لابن عامر بخلف عن ابن ذكوان موافقا لـ(حرم حملا)، والإسكان لبقية القراء .
********
الطيبة : وَفَتْحُ ... وَافَقَ فِي..لَعَلِّيْ كُرِّمَا
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ.... لَعَلِّي سَمَا كُفْؤًا 
ستة مواضع في القرآن لَعَلِّي أَرْجِعُ [يوسف: 46] ولَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ [طه: 10]، وبقد أفلح ولَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صالِحاً [المؤمنون: 100] ولَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ [القصص: 29] ولَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ [القصص: 38] ولَعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبابَ [غافر: 36] .
الفتح لابن عامر موافقا لـ (حرم حملا).
*********
الطيبة : وَافَقَ فِي ..رَهْطِيَ مَنْ لِي الخُلْفُ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ........ أَرَهْطِي سَمَا مَوْلىً
زاد في الطيبة الفتح لهشام ، وله الإسكان من الشاطبية
فتحها ابن عامر بخلف هشام موافقا لـ(حرم حملا) .
(أَرَهْطِي أَعَزُّ ) [هود: 62].
***********
الطيبة : وَافَقَ فِي ...عِنْدِي دُوِّنَا * * * خُلْفٌ
الشاطبية : هَمْزٍ بِفَتْحٍ ...وَتَحْتَ النَّمْلِ عِنْدِي حُسْنُهُ إِلَى دُرِّهِ بِالْخُلْفِ وَافَقَ مُوهَلاَ
ذكر ابن كثير هنا مع أنه ذكره تبعا ((حرم حملا) ليثبت له الخلاف في هذه الكلمة دون بقية (حرم حملا).والله أعلم
(عِنْدِي أَوَلَمْ ) [القصص: 78]، وهى السورة التي تحت النمل ؛ أي بعد النمل .
********
الطيبة :وَعَنْ كُلِّهِمُ تَسَكَّنَا.........  َرْحَمْنِي تَفْتِنِّي اتَّبِعْنِي أَرِنِي
الشاطبية : فَأَرْنِي وَتَفْتِنِّي اتَّبِعْنِي سُكُونُهاَ لِكُلٍ وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ وَلَقَدْ جَلاَ
( أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ [الأعراف: 143]، (وَلا تَفْتِنِّي أَلا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا)[التوبة: 49] و(فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِراطاً سَوِيًّا )[مريم: 43] و (وَ إِلَّا تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخاسِرِينَ) [هود: 47] .وهذه الياءات ساكنة لجميع القراء بلا خلاف . والله أعلم
فائدة:
قال ابن القاصح : توضيح: إذا عددت الكلم التي ينقص فيها من مدلول سما عن قاعدتهم وجدت أربعا وعشرين كلمة، وهي من قوله ذروني إلى تأمروني، وإذا عددت التي انضاف فيها إلى مدلول سما غيرهم وجدت عشر كلمات وهي من أرهطي له معي وأما عندي فإن نافعا وأبا عمرو على القاعدة وابن كثير إن أخذت له بالإسكان كان مخالفا لها وتلحق بالأربعة وعشرين المتقدمة وإن أخذت له بالفتح فهو زائد عليها ويلحق بما لم يعينه مما لزم قاعدة سما من غير
نقصان ولا زيادة وجملتها أربع وستون ياء وقد تقدمت في جملة التسع والتسعين المنصوص عليها في شرح قوله: «فتسعون مع همز بفتح وتسعها». )ا.هـ
********

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَاْثنَانِ مَعْ خَمْسِينَ مَعْ كَسْرٍ عُنِي
الشاطبية : وثِنْتَانِ مَعْ خَمْسِينَ مَعْ كَسْرِ هَمْزَةٍ 
ياءات الإضافة قبل الهمزة المكسورة 52 ياء .
**********
 الطيبة :وافْتَحْ عِبَادِيْ لَعْنَتِي تَجِدُنِي * * * بَنَاتِ أَنْصَارِي مَعًا لِلْمَدَنِي
الشاطبية : بَنَاتِي وَأَنْصَارِي عِبَادِي وَلَعْنَتِي وَمَا بَعْدَهُ بِالْفَتْحِ إِنْ شَاءَ أُهْمِلاَ
قرأ المدنيان هذه الكلمات بالفتح ، والإسكان لأبي عمرو والباقين .
قوله في الشاطبية «وما بعده إن شاء» وضحه ابن الجزري بقوله (تجدني ) (سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ) (سورة الكهف الآية 69).  (سورة القصص الآية 27).  (سورة الصافات الآية 102). (بَناتِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ ) [الحجر: 71]،(أَنْصارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ) بآل عمران والصف ، (بِعِبادِي إِنَّكُمْ )[الشعراء: 52]، وبـ "ص" (لَعْنَتِي إِلى) [ص: 78]
**********
الطيبة :وافْتَحْ ..وَإِِخْوَتِي ثِقْ جُدْ
الشاطبية : بِالْفَتْحِ ...وَفِي إِخْوَتِي وَرْشٌ
الدرة : وَإِخْوَتِي  *... افْتَحَ اصْلاً
بالفتح لأبي جعفر والأزرق ، فيبقى الإسكان لقالون وأبي جعفر وبقية القراء .
 (وبين إخوتي إن )يوسف [الآية: 100].
********
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ ....وَعَمَّ رُسُلِي ..
الشاطبية : بِالْفَتْحِ ... وَفِي رُسُلِي أَصْلٌ كَسَا وَافِيَ الْمُلاَ
الفتح لنافع وابن عامر ، والإسكان لأبي عمرو وبقية القراء .
  (أَنَا وَرُسُلِي إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ ) (سورة المجادلة الآية 21).
*****
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ ....وَبَاقِيَ الْبَابِ إِلَى ثَنًا حُلِي
الشاطبية : بِفتْحِ أُولِي حُكْمٍ سِوى مَا تَعَزَّلاَ
أصحاب الباب في فتح ياءات الإضافة مع المكسورة نافع وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر ، وسبق ذكر بيت الدرة في موافقة أبي جعفر لقالون في عموم ياءات الإضافة سوى الثلاثة المستثناة (كقالون أد ) .
*******
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ ...وَافَقَ فِي حُزْنِي وَتَوْفِيْقِي كَلاَ .......
الشاطبية : ... سُكِّنَا ... وَحُزْنِي وَتَوْفِيقِي ظِلاَلٌ
بالفتح لابن عامر موافقا (إِلَى ثَنًا حُلِي ) ، والإسكان لبقية القراء .
وفي الشاطبية ذَكر أهل الإسكان ( ظلال ).
(وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ) [يوسف: 86] (وَما تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ) [هود: 88]
***********
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ ..وافق ..يَدِي عُلاً
الشاطبية : : بِالْفَتْحِ .... يَدِي عَنْ أُولِي حِمىً ... 
وافق حفص (علا) أصحاب ( إِلَى ثَنًا حُلِي ) في (يدي)
«ما أنا بباسط يدي إليك» وبالمائدة [الآية: 28]
***********
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ .... أُمِّي وَأَجْرِي كَمْ عَلاَ
الشاطبية :. وَأُمِّي وَأَجْرِي سُكِّنَا دِينُ صُحْبَةٍ... 
بالفتح ابن عامر وحفص (كم علا ) وافقا ( إِلَى ثَنًا حُلِي ) ، والإسكان لبقية القراء .
وفي الشاطبية ذَكر أهل الإسكان (دِينُ صُحْبَةٍ ).
وَأُمِّي إِلهَيْنِ [المائدة: 116]،( وإِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاّ ) تسعة مواضع: بيونس موضع، ويهود موضعان، وبالشعراء خمسة مواضع، وبسبإ موضع .
**********
الطيبة : وافْتَحْ ....دُعَائِي آبائي دمًا كِسْ
الشاطبية : سُكِّنَا ....دُعَاءِي وَآباءِي لِكُوفٍ تَجَمَّلاَ
(دُعائِي إِلَّا فِراراً )[نوح: 6]، (وآبائِي إِبْراهِيمَ) [المائدة: 116]
*********
الطيبة : وَبَنَا *خُلْفٌ إِلىَ رَبِّي
الشاطبية : ويا ربي به الخلف بجلا (فصلت )
الدرة :.....وَرَبِّي افْتَحَ اصْلاً
الخلف لقالون في فصلت ، ويكون ورش وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر بالفتح فقط على أصلهما ، ويبقى الإسكان للباقين .والله أعلم .
(وَلِئِن رُّجِعْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّ لِي ) [فصلت: 50].
***********
الطيبة : وَكُلٌّ أَسْكَنَا....ذُرِ  يَّتِي يَدْعُونَنِي تَدْعُونَنِي * * * أَنْظِرنِ مَعْ بَعْدَ رِدًا أَخَّرْتَنِي
الشاطبية : سُكِّنَا .... وَكُلُّهُمْ يُصَدِّقْنِيَ انْظِرْنِي وَأَخَّرْتَنِي إِلى....وَذُرِّيّ  َتِي يَدْعُونَنِي وَخِطَابُهُ
وهذه الكلمات اتفق القراء على إسكانها وهى :
رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقُنِي[القصص: 34]، أَنْظِرْنِي إِلى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ [الأعراف: 14] ، بالأعراف وبالحجر وص ،(أخرتني إلى أجل مسمى) بالمنافقون ، وذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ [الأحقاف: 15] بالأحقاف ، و ويَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ [يوسف: 33]، بيوسف وَتَدْعُونَنِي إِلَى النَّارِ [غافر: 41]، وتَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ [غافر: 43] .
**********

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : َعِنْدَ ضَمِّ الْهَمْزِ عَشْرٌ فَافْتَحَنْ * مَدًا ....
الشاطبية : َعَشْرٌ يَلِيهَا الْهَمْزُ بِالضَّمِّ مُشْكَلاَ ..فَعَنْ نَافِعٍ فَافْتَحْ
ياءات الإضافة قبل الهمزة المضمومة  10 ياءات  . وفتحها نافع وأبي جعفر ، وشاهده من موافقته لقالون (كقالون أد ) .
(وإنى أعيذها بك ) بآل عمران [الآية: 36] (وإنى أريد ، فإنى أعذبه )كلاهما بالمائدة [الآيتان: 29، 115] (وإنى أمرت) بالأنعام [الآية: 14] و(عذابى أصيب )بالأعراف [الآية: 156]، (إنى أشهد) بهود [الآية: 54] (أني أوفى )بيوسف [الآية: 59] (إنى ألقى )بالنمل [الآية: 29] (وإنى أريد)بالقصص [الآية: 27]. و(أنى أمرت)  بالزمر [الآية: 11].
ويزاد على هذه العشر ((آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ ).( بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ ) أسكنها الجميع ـ كما سيأتي إن شاء الله ـ .

**********
الطيبة : ... وأَنِّي أُوفِ بِالْخُلْفِ ثَمَنْ
زاد في الطيبة الإسكان لأبي جعفر ، وله الفتح من الدرة ، وشاهده من موافقته لقالون (كقالون أد ) .
( ألا ترون أني أوف الكيل وأنا خير المنزلين) (سورة يوسف الآية 59).
**************
الطيبة : لِلْكُلِّ آتُونِي بِعَهْدِي سَكَنَتْ .....
الشاطبية : وَأَسْكِنْ لِكُلِّهِمْ بِعَهْدِي وَآتُونِي لتَفْتَحَ مُقْفَلاَ
واتفق المدنيان مع القراء في إسكان :
(قالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ ) (سورة الكهف الآية 96).(وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ ) (سورة البقرة الآية 40).

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : سَكَنَتْ * * *وَعِنْدَ لاَمِ الْعُرْفِ أَرْبَعْ عَشَرَتْ
الشاطبية : وَفِي اللاَّمِ لِلتَّعْرِيفِ أَرْبَعُ عَشْرَةٍ.. فَإِسْكَانُهَا فَاشٍ 
الدرة : واسكن الباب حملا ..... سِوَى عِنْدَ لاَمِ الْعُرْفِ إِلاَّ النِّدَا .....
ياءات الإضافة قبل همزة الوصل في (ال)   14 ياء . أسكنها كلها حمزة ووافقه بعض القراء في الإسكان في بعض المواضع ـ كما سيأتي إن شاء الله ـ .
وفي الدرة مع أن قاعدة يعقوب الإسكان في ياءات الإضافة إلا أنه خالف هنا وأسكن جميع لامات التعريف سوى النداء .
************* 
الطيبة : سَكَنَتْ *رَبِّي الَّذِي حَرَّمَ رَبِّي مَسَّنِي * * * اَلآخَراَنِ آتَانِ مَعْ أَهْلَكَنِي
    أَرَادَنِي عِبَادِ اْلاَنْبِيَا سَبَا * * * فُزْ ...
الشاطبية : فَخَمْسَ عِبَادِي اعْدُدْ وَعَهْدِي أَرَادَنِي وَرَبِّي الَّذِي آتَانِ آياتِي الْحُلاَ
وَأَهْلَكَنِي مِنْهَا وَفِي صَادَ مَسَّنِي مَعَ الأَنَبِيَا رَبِّي فِي الأَعْرَافِ كمَّلاَ
في الشاطبية قدم من وافقوا حمزة في بعض الكلمات ، ثم ذكر الياءات الأربع عشر بعد ذلك جملة  .
وفي الطيبة ذكر الياءات التي انفرد بها حمزة أولا ، ثم أورد الياءات التي وافقه فيها بعض القراء . 
(رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ) (سورة البقرة الآية 258).(حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَواحِشَ )(سورة الأعراف الآية 33).(أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ ) (سورة الأنبياء الآية 83).(أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطانُ )(سورة ص الآية 41).
نسب الشاطبي (مسني) لسورتى "الأنبياء .ص ." وذلك احترازا من سورتي الأعراف والحجر ، وفي الطيبة (اَلآخَراَنِ)  احترازا من الأوّلين المتفق بين القراء وهما الأعراف والحجر أيضا ، (لَاسْتَكْثَرْت   مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَما مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ )(سورة الأعراف الآية 188).(قالَ أَبَشَّرْتُمُون  ِي عَلى أَنْ مَسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ) (سورة الحجر الآية 54).(إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ مَعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنا) (سورة الملك الآية 28).(إِنْ أَرادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ )(سورة الزمر الآية 38).( أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُها عِبادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ) (سورة الأنبياء الآية 105).( وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبادِيَ الشَّكُورُ ) (سورة سبأ الآية 13).
************  
الطيبة : سَكَنَتْ... لِعَبادِي شُكْرُهُ رِضًى كَبَا
الشاطبية : فَإِسْكَانُهَا ....وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي كَانَ شَرْعاً
الدرة : افتحن... وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي طِبْ فَشَا
وافق روح والكسائي وابن عامر حمزة في إسكان الياء في (لعبادي ) ، والباقون بالفتح .
( قُلْ لِعِبادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ )(سورة إبراهيم الآية 31).
فائدة ذكر حمزة في الشاطبية مع كل كلمة ، مع أنه ذكر لحمزة الإسكان في جميع الياءات قبل لام التعريف ، وذلك لخوف اللبس ؛ فإذا لم يذكره مع القراء قد يُعتقد أن حمزة يُستثني من هذه الكلمة ، ولذا ذكره معهم كما في الأبيات .  
في الدرة خالف خلف العاشر حمزة في هذه الكلمة ، أما الإشكال في ذكر رويس ؛ فالقاعدة في الدرة (فإن خالفوا أذكر وإلا فأهملا ) وذكر هنا الموافق ، وكان الأصل ـ كما قعّد ـ أن يذكر المخالف ؛ أي يذكر روحا ؛ لأنه المخالف لأبي عمرو .. فهل خرج في الدرة عن قاعدته ؟ 
الجواب : ما فعله في الدرة هو الصواب ؛ لأنه ذكر في باب الإضافة قاعدة جديدة ليعقوب ( واسكن الباب حملا ) ؛ أي باب ياءات الإضافة أسكنها يعقوب في جميع أنواعها ، ثم شرع في ذكر ما يخالف هذا الإسكان وهو الفتح ، وذكر منه (افتحن .. طب) ليذكر المخالف لقاعدة باب ياءات الإضافة وقال الشيخ الضباع (..وإنما ذكر رويسا هنا ـ وإن كان حكمه معلوما من قوله "سوى عند لام العرف " ـ ليعلم أن روحا سكنها )  ، وهو متعقب بما ألزم ابن الجزري نفسه بأنه سيذكر المخالف ويترك الموافق ..فكيف يذكر رويسا الموافق ويترك روحا المخالف ؟ 

********* 
الطيبة :  سَكَنَتْ... وَفِى النِّدَا حِمًا شَفَا
الشاطبية : وَفِي النِّدَا حِمًى شَاعَ
الدرة : واسكن الباب حملا ..... سِوَى عِنْدَ لاَمِ الْعُرْفِ إِلاَّ النِّدَا .....
(قُلْ يا عِبادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا) (سورة الزمر الآية 53).(يا عِبادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) (سورة العنكبوت الآية 56).
المقصود بـ (الندا ) أداة النداء (الياء ) ويعقوب أسكن الباب ثم استثنى لام العرف ففتحها ، مخالفا لقاعدته من إسكان باب ياءات الإضافة ، ثم استثنى من لام العرف ما سبقة أداة النداء (يا) فسكنها على قاعدته . وذكر الإسكان في النداء ليس تكرارا ؛ بل هو استثناء من عموم لام العرف الذي يفتحها على قاعدته. 
************** 
الطيبة : عَهْديِ عَسَى * * * فَوْزٌ 
الشاطبية : وَعَهْدِي فِي عُلاَ
(قالَ لا يَنالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ) (سورة البقرة الآية 124).
وافق حفص حمزة في إسكان (عهدي ) ،والباقون بالفتح .
************ 
الطيبة : َآيَاتِي اسْكنَِنَّ فِي كَسَا
الشاطبية : آيَاتِي كَمَا فَاحَ مَنْزِلاَ
وافق ابن عامر حمزة في إسكان (آياتي ) ،والباقون بالفتح .
  (  سَأَصْرِفُ عَنْ آياتِيَ الَّذِينَ) (سورة الأعراف الآية 146)
******* 





الطيبة :وَعِنْدَ هَمْزِ الْوْصْلِ سَبْعٌ.........
الشاطبية : وَسَبْعٌ بِهَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ فَرْدًا.........
ياءات الإضافة قبل همزة الوصل المفرد ـ أي منفردا بدون اللام ـ  7 ياءات . 
************* 
الطيبة :.... لَيْتَنِي * * * فَافْتَحْ حُلاً
الشاطبية : وفتحهم .......لَيْتَنِي حَلاَ
الدرة : واسكن الباب حملا .....
فتح ابو عمرو الياء من (ليتني ) ، وأسكنها الباقون .
(وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا ) (سورة الفرقان الآية 27)
*************** 
 الطيبة : فَافْتَحْ .... قَوْمِي مَدًا حُزْ شِمْ هَنِي
الشاطبية : وفتحهم .......قَوْمِي الرِّضَا حَمِيدُ هُدىً
الدرة : يسمو ..وَقَوْمِي افْتَحًا لَهُ  ....
فتح مدلول (مَدًا حُزْ شِمْ هَنِي) الياء من (قومي ) ، وأسكنها الباقون .
(وَقالَ الرَّسُولُ يا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُوراً ) (سورة الفرقان الآية 30).
الضمير في الدرة : (لَهُ ) يعود على (يسمو) وهو روح ، وهو موافق لأبي عمرو في الفتح ،ولكنه ذكره هنا لأنه مخالف لأصل يعقوب في الباب (واسكن الباب حملا) ويقال فيه ما قيل في قوله في الدرة في ياءات الإضافة مع (ال) (وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي طِبْ فَشَا ) 

************** 
الطيبة : فَافْتَحْ ...إِنِّي أَخِي حَبْرٌ
الشاطبية : وَفَتْحُهُمْ أَخِي مَعَ إِنِّي حَقَّهُ 
الدرة : واسكن الباب حملا ..... 
فتح ابن كثير وأبي عمرو الياء من ( إني ـ أخي ) ، وأسكنها الباقون .
( قالَ يا مُوسى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ) (سورة الأعراف الآية 144). (هارُونَ أَخِي* اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي) (سورة طه الآيتان 30 - 31).

*********** 
الطيبة : فَافْتَحْ ...وَبَعْدِي صِفْ سَمَا ............
الشاطبية : وفتحهم .......بَعْدِي سَمَا صَفْوُهُ وِلاَ
الدرة : واسكن الباب حملا .....سِوَى عِنْدَ لاَمِ الْعُرْفِ إلا الندا وَغَيْـ  *ـرَ ... مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ
فتح مدلول (صف سما ) ـ ويضاف في (سما ) في الطيبة أبو جعفر ويعقوب ـ   الياء في (بعدي ) ، وأسكنها الباقون .
( وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ ) (سورة الصف الآية 6).
فائدة : 
ذكر في الدرة (واسكن الباب حملا) ثم استثنى ( سِوَى عِنْدَ لاَمِ الْعُرْفِ ) ففتحها ، ثم استثنى من فتح لام التعريف (إلا النداء ) فأسكنها ، ثم استثنى من سكون النداء (وَغَيْـ  *ـرَ ... مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ ) ففتحها . والله أعلم .
********** 
الطيبة : فَافْتَحْ ...ذِكْرِي لِنَفْسِي حَافِظٌ مَدًا دُمَا
الشاطبية : وفتحهم .......وَنَفْسِي سَمَا ذِكْرِي سَمَا ....
الدرة : كقالون أد ....واسكن الباب حملا ...
فتح مدلول (حَافِظٌ مَدًا دُمَا) الياء من ( ذكري ـ لنفسي )،وأسكنها الباقون .
(وَلا تَنِيا فِي ذِكْرِي* اذْهَبا إِلى فِرْعَوْنَ) (سورة طه الآيتان 42 - 43).( وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي* اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ )(سورة طه الآيتان 41 - 42).

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَفِي ثَلاَثِينَ بِلاَ هَمْزٍ فَتَحْ ....
الشاطبية: وَمَعَ غَيْرِ هَمْزٍ فِي ثَلاَثيِنَ خُلْفُهُمْ                
ياءات الإضافة التي ليس بعدها همزة سواء كانت همزة القطع أو الوصل جاءت في ثلاثين موضعا .
*************
 الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....بَيْتِي سِوَى نُوحٍ مَدًا لُذْ عُدْ وَلَحْ...عَوْنٌ بِهَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَبَيْتِي بِنُوحِ عَنْ لِوىً وَسِوَاهُ عُدْ أَصْلاً لِيُحْفَلاَ
(بيتي سوى نوح ) أي في البقرة والحج فتحهما مدلول (مَدًا لُذْ عُدْ) وهم نافع وابن عامر وحفص وأبو جعفر لهم بفتح الياء فيهما ، والباقون بالإسكان .
 (وَعَهِدْنا إِلى إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْماعِيلَ أَنْ طَهِّرا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ ) (سورة البقرة الآية 125).(وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْقائِمِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ )(سورة الحج الآية 26).
أما (بيتي ) في سورة نوح  فتحها هشام وحفص ،وأسكنها الباقون .
(وَلِمَنْ دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِناً )(سورة نوح الآية 28).
**********
 الطيبة : فَتَحْ .... لىِ دِينِ هَبْ خُلْفاً عَلاَ * * * إِذْ لَاَذَ
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَليِ دِينِ عَنْ هَادٍ بِخُلْفٍ لَهُ الْحَلاَ
الدرة: لِي دِينِ سَكِّنْ ... اصْلاً
في سورة الكافرون (لي دين )  فتحها البزي بخلف ، وحفص ونافع وهشام بلا خلاف ،وأسكنها الباقون وهو الوجه الثاني للبزي  .
( لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ ) (سورة الكافرون الآية 6).
***********
الطيبة : فَتَحْ .... لِي فِي النَّمْلِ رُدْ نَوَى دَلاَ...وَالخْلْ  ُ خُذْ لَنَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَفِي النَّمْلِ مَالِي دُمْ لِمَنْ رَاقَ نَوْفَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لهشام وابن وردان الإسكان في (مالي) النمل ، ولهما في الشاطبية والدرة الفتح .
(مالي) النمل : ابن كثير والكسائي وعاصم بفتح الياء ، وهشام وابن وردان بخلاف عنهما .والباقون بالإسكان وهو الوجه الثاني لهشام وابن وردان.
(وَتَفَقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ فَقالَ ما لِيَ لا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ ) (سورة النمل الآية 20).
**************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ...مَعِي مَا كَانَ لِي *عُدْ مَنْ مَعِي مِنْ مَعْهُ وَرْشٌ فَانْقُلِ
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....مَا كَانَ لِي اثْنَيْنِ مَعْ مَعِي ثَمَانٍ عُلاً وَالظُّلَّةُ الثَّانِ عَنْ جِلاَ
قرأ حفص (ما كان لي ) في الموضعين بفتح الياء وهي :  (وَما كانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطانٍ )(سورة إبراهيم الآية 22) ( ما كانَ لِي مِنْ عِلْمٍ بِالْمَلَإِ الْأَعْلى ) (سورة ص الآية 69).
وقرأ حفص ( معي) حيث وقع بفتح الياء وهي :  ( مَعِيَ بَنِي إِسْرائِيلَ [الأعراف: 105]، (ومَعِيَ عَدُوًّا ) [التوبة: 83]، (مَعِيَ صَبْراً) [الكهف ثلاثة مواضع: 67، 72، 75،]، (وذكر من معي )بالأنبياء الآية 24 (وإِنَّ مَعِي رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ )[الشعراء: 62]،(ومَعِي رِدْءاً يُصَدِّقُنِي)[القصص: 134]،
وشاركه الأزرق في :(وَمَنْ مَعِيَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )[الشعراء: 118]والباقون بالإسكان.
فائدة : قوله (من معي ) نص قرآنيّ تقدم في سورة الشعراء ، ونص عليه ليخرج الموضع الأول وهو قوله (إِنَّ مَعِي رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ) (وورش) بالخفض عطفا على
أما قوله ( من معه ) ..
قال ابن القاصح : ... (معي) جاء في القرآن في أحد عشر موضعا فتح حفص الياء في جميعها، ووافقه ورش في الثاني من الظلة، ووافقهما المرموزون (نفر العلا )معي أبدا ومعي أو رحمنا لا غير.)ا.هـ
**************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....وَجْهِي عُلاً عَمَّ
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَعَمَّ علا وجهي
(وجهي ) : قرأ حفص، ونافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر ، بفتح الياء من(فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ) (سورة آل عمران الآية 20). ( إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ ) (سورة الأنعام الآية 79). والباقون بالفتح
********
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....وَلِي فِيهَا جَنَا * * * عُدْ
الشاطبية: وَفَتْحُ وَلِي فِيهَا لِوَرْشٍ وَحَفْصِهِمْ 
(وَلِيَ فِيها) قرأ ورش وحفص بفتح الياء ، والباقون بالإسكان
(وَلِيَ فِيها مَآرِبُ أُخْرى ) [طه: 18] .
**************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....شُرَكَائِي مِنْ وَرَائِي دَوَّنَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ .... وَمَعْ شُرَكَاءِي مِنْ وَرَاءِي دَوَّنُوا
قرأ ابن كثير بفتح الياء ، والباقون بالإسكان .
(وَيَوْمَ يُنادِيهِمْ أَيْنَ شُرَكائِي )(سورة فصلت الآية 47).( وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوالِيَ مِنْ وَرائِي (سورة مريم الآية 5).
   قال ابن القاصح : (ودوّنوا أي كتبوا.) ا.هـ ، وفيه توافق بين الشاطبية والطيبة في رمز ابن كثير (دَوَّنَا ـ دَوَّنُوا ) .
*************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ .... أَرْضِي صِرَاطِي كَمْ
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ .... أَرْضِي صِرَاطِي ابْنُ عَامِرٍ        
فتح ابن عامر الياء من(أَرْضِي صِرَاطِي) ، وأسكنها الباقون
( إِنَّ أَرْضِي واسِعَةٌ )(سورة العنكبوت الآية 56).(وَأَنَّ هذا صِراطِي مُسْتَقِيماً فَاتَّبِعُوهُ ) (سورة الأنعام الآية 153).
******************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ .... مَمَاتِي إِذْ ثَنَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....مَمَاتِي أَتَى 
فتح نافع وأبو جعفر الياء من (مماتي ) ،وأسكنها الباقون .
(وَمَماتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ ) (سورة الأنعام الآية 162).
*****************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....لِي نَعْجَهٌ َلَاذَ بِخُلْفٍ عَيَّنَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَلِي نَعْجَةُ .... عُلاً 
فتح حفص الياء من (وَلِي نَعْجَةُ )وكذا هشام بخلف عنه ، وأسكنها الباقون .
زاد في الطيبة الفتح لهشام في (لي نعجة) ،وله الإسكان من الشاطبية .
(وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ واحِدَةٌ ) (سورة ص الآية 23).
**************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....وَلْيُؤْمِنُو  ا بِي تُؤْمِنُوا لِي وَرْشُ
الشاطبية: وَمَعْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي يُؤْمِنُوا بِي جَا  
فتح ورش الياء من (تُؤْمِنُوا لي ـ وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بي ) ، وأسكنها الباقون .
( وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ (سورة البقرة الآية 186).( وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ ) (سورة الدخان الآية 21).
****************
الطيبة : فَتَحْ ....يا * عِبَادِ لاَ غَوْثٌ بِخُلْفٍ صَلِيَا...وَالْح  ذْفُ عَنْ شُكْرٍ دُعَا شَفَا
الشاطبية: وَالْفَتْحُ ....وَيَا عِبَادِيَ صِفْ وَ الْحَذْفُ عَنْ شَاكِرٍ دَلاَ
الدرة: وَاحْذِفَنْ وِلاَ.......عِبَاد  يَ لاَ يَسْمُو
يا عبادي لا خوف عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون (سورة الزخرف الآية 68).
وزاد الخلف لرويس في (ياعباد لا)
**************
الطيبة : وَلِي ... يَس سَكِّنْ لَاَحَ خُلْفٌ ظُلَلِ.. فَتىً
الشاطبية: وَمَالِي فِي يس سَكِّنْ فَتَكْمُلاَ
سكن يعقوب وحمزة وخلف العاشر الياء من (وَما لِيَ لا) ، وهشام بخلاف عنه ، وله الفتح من الشاطبية . وفتحها الباقون .
زاد في الطيبة لهشام الإسكان في (وما لي) في سورة يس .
(وَما لِيَ لا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ) (سورة يس الآية 22).
****************
الطيبة : سَكِّنْ ..وَمَحْيَايَ بِهِ ثَبْتٌ جَنَحْ * * * خُلْفٌ
الشاطبية: وَمَحْياَيَ جِي بالْخُلْفِ وَالْفَتْحُ خُوِّلاَ
الدرة: وَغَيْـ  ـرَ مَحْيَايَ
سكن قالون والأصبهاني وأبو جعفر الياء من ( محياي ) بلا خلاف ، والأزرق بخلاف عنه ، وفتحها الباقون .
(وَمَحْيايَ وَمَماتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ )(سورة الأنعام الآية 162).
************************
الطيبة : وَبَعْدَ سَاكِنٍ كُلٌّ فَتَحْ
قال ابن الناظم ( ...قوله: (وبعد ساكن) هذه فائدة جليلة تتعين معرفتها وقلّ من نبه عليها، وهي معرفة الياءات المجمع على فتحها من هذا الباب، وذلك كل ما قبلها ساكن سواء كان ألفا أو ياء نحو (إياي، ورؤياي» ونحو (إليّ. وعلىّ، ولديّ» وسيأتي الخلاف في «بمصرخيّ» في سورتها.. قوله: (كل) أي كل القراء فتح ذلك.)ا.هـ وزاد الشيخ محيسن (..«يا بنيّ».)مما سيأتي في الخلاف .

***************
تنبيهات
*هناك إشكال استفسرت عنه شيخنا العلامة فضيلة الشيخ محمد الحسن بوصو ـ حفظه الله ـ.. فقلتُ له :
1ـ الطيبة : فَتَحْ ...مَعِي مَا كَانَ لِي *عُدْ مَنْ مَعِي له وورش فَانْقُلِ
2ـ الطيبة :...مَعِي مَا كَانَ لِي *عُدْ مَنْ مَعِي مِنْ مَعْهُ وَرْشٌ فَانْقُلِ
3ـ الطيبة : فَتَحْ ...مَعِي مَا كَانَ لِي *عُدْ مَنْ مَعِي مَعْهُ وَرْشٌ فَانْقُلِ
الأول : (مَنْ مَعِي له وورش ) عليه ابن الناظم في شرحه
الثاني :(مَنْ مَعِي مِنْ مَعْهُ وَرْشٌ) النويري وفي الفريدة ومتن الضباع .
الثالث :(مَنْ مَعِي مَعْهُ وَرْشٌ) للمنصوري في شواهد الطيبة .
(من معي ) نص قرآني .(له وورش ) الضمير عائد على حفص
(من معه ورش ) ضبط (من ) بفتح الميم وكسرها بحسب النسخ فما موقعها .
(معه ورش ) بدون (من ) أيضا يعود الضمير على حفص ..أي هذه الأقوال أصوب ؟ ولو قلنا (من معه ) ما تصريفها ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم .
والسلام عليكم
فأجاب ـ حفظه الله ـ بقوله :(من معي وذكر من قبلي) الأنبياء، (ومن معي من المؤمنين )الشعراء، (ومن معي أو رحمنا ) الملك، وقد خلت هذه في "تسع وتسعون بهمز انفتح".
أما موضعا الأنبياء والشعراء فهما في فصل "وفي ثلاثين بلا همز..." وعدم تقييد موضع الشعراء بما يميزه يجعل موافقة ورش لحفص في الموضعين، والرواية ليست كذلك، وإنما الموافقة له في حرف الظلة خاصة.
وعندما نعود إلى روايات البيت كما قدمتموها منسوبة إلى نسخها نجد أن رواية النويري والفريدة والضباع وحدها من بين الثلاث هي الموافقة للرواية أي الصحيحة، والباقي غير صحيح قطعا. لأن حرف الظلة يختلف عن حرف الأنبياء بشيئين: الواو قبل من المفتوحة التي قبل معي، ومِن المكسورة الميم بعد معي في حرف الظلة.
ولم تقيد رواية ابن الناظم ولا رواية المنصوري حرف الظلة بواحد من المميزين ولا بالسورة ولا بالموضع فبقي الحكم - بواقع اللفظ - شاملا الموضعين خلافا للرواية.
أما رواية النويري والضباع والفريدة فقد قيدوه بما يميزه عن حرف الأنبياء تمييزا لا مزيد عليه في باب المختصرات.)انتهى كلامه ـ حفظه الله ـ
ومقصده ـ حفظه الله ـ أن سورة الشعراء (ومَن معي مِن المؤمنين ) تتميز بوجود (مِن المؤمنين) مكسورة الميم بعد (معي) فتكون (مِن ) رمزت لسورة الشعراء ، أما بقية النسخ لا تميّز سورة الشعراء . والله أعلم

*قال في النشر : (الأول) إن الخلاف المذكور في هذا الباب هو مخصوص بحالة الوصل وإذا سكنت الياء أجريت مع همزة القطع مجرى المد المنفصل حيثما تقدم الخلاف في بابه فإذا سكنت مع همزة الوصل حذفت وصلاً لالتقاء الساكنين.
(الثاني) من سكن الياء من (محياي) وصلاً مد الألف مداً مشبعاً من أجل التقاء الساكنين وكذلك إذا وقف كما قدمنا في باب المد. وأما من فتحها فإنه إذا وقف جازت له الثلاثة الأوجه من أجل عروض السكون لأن الأصل في مثل هذه الياء الحركة لالتقاء الساكنين وإن كان الأصل في ياء الإضافة الإسكان فإن حركة هذه الياء صارت أصلاً آخر من أجل سكون ما قبلها وذلك نظير (حيث وكيف) فإن حركة الثاء والفاء صارت أصلاً وإن كان الأصل فيهما السكون.
فلذلك إذا وقف عليهما جازت الأوجه الثلاثة وهذه الحركة من (محياي) غير الحركة من نحو (دعائي إلا فراراً) فإن الحركة في مثل هذا عرضت لالتقاء الياء بالهمزة فإذا وقف عليها زال الموجب فعادت إلى سكونها الأصلي. فلذلك جاء لورش من طريق الأزرق في (دعائي) في الوقف ثلاثة دون الوصل كما بيننا ذلك وأوضحناه آخر باب المد والله أعلم.

(الثالث) ما تقدم من أن ورشاً روى عن نافع أنه كان أولاً يقرأ (محياي) بالإسكان ثم رجع إلى الحركة تعلق به بعض الأئمة فضعف قراءة الإسكان حتى قال أبو شامة هذه الرواية تقضي على جميع الروايات فإنها أخبرت بالأمرين جميعاً ومعها زيادة علم بالرجوع عن الإسكان إلى التحريك فلا تعارضها رواية الإسكان فإن الأول معترف بها ومخبر بالرجوع عنها، إن رواية إسماعيل بن جعفر وهو أجل رواة نافع موافقة لما هو المختار. ثم قال أبو شامة فلا ينبغي لذى لب إذا نقل له عن إمام روايتان إحداهما أصوب وجهاً من الأخرى أن يعتقد في ذلك إلا أن رجع عن الضعيف إلى الأقوى انتهى (وفيه مالا يخفي).
 أما قوله إن رواية الفتح تقضي على جميع الروايات فغير مسلم أن رواية شخص انفرد بها عن الجم الغفير تقضي عليهم مع إعلال الأئمة لها وردها. وأما قوله إن رواية إسماعيل بن جعفر عن نافع الفتح فهذا مما لا يعرف في كتاب من كتب القراءاتت وهذه الكتم وجودة لم يذكر فيها أحد عن إسماعيل ذلك ولم يذكر هذا عن إسماعيل إلا ابن مجاهد في كتاب الياءات له وهو مما عدة الأئمة غلطا كما سيأتي.
 وأما قوله فلا ينبغي لذى لب إلى آخرة فظاهر في البطلان بل لا ينبغي لذى لب قوله فإنه يلزم منه ترك كثير من الروايات ورفض غير ما حرف من القراءات المتواترة عن كل واحد من الأئمة والله أعلم. وقد رد أبو إسحاق الجعبري عليه وأجاب بأن الصحيح إن كان يعني في قوله كان نافع أولاً يكن ثم رجع إلى الفتح يدل على الثبوت من غير انقطاع فيستمر ، قال وقوله ثم رجع إلى تحريكها معناه انتقل. وهذا يدل على الأمرين لأن الانتقال لا يلزم منه إبطال المنتقل عنه إلا إذا امتنع فلم يقل نافع رجعت ولم يقل أحد رجع عن الإسكان إلى الفتح.
 قال وقوله هذه حاكمة على الإسكان فإنها أخبرت بالأمرين ومعها زيادة علم بالرجوع لا يدل على الرجوع لعدم التعدية بعن والتعارض وزيادة العلم إنما يعتبر فيما سبيله الشهادات لا في الروايات.
قال وقوله أحدهما أصوب من الأخرى يفهم منه أن الأخرى صواب فهذا مناقض لقوله غير صحيحة. وإن أراد إحداها صواب والأخرى خطأ فخطا لما قدمنا وأخذ القوى من قولي إمام إنما هو في المجتهدات لا في المنصوصات إذ اليقين لا ينقض باليقين .
قال وقوله الرجوع عن الضعيف إلى الأقوى متناقض من وجهين ويلزم منه رفع كل وجهين متفاوتين قوة وضعيفاً انتهى .
(قلت) أما رواية أن نافعا رجع إلى الفتح فقد رده أعرف الناس به الحافظ الحجة أبو عمرو الداني فقال بعد أن أسنده وأسند رواية الإسكان في جامع البيان هو خبر باطل لا يثبت عن نافع ولا يصح من جهتين: إحداهما أنه مع انفراده وشذوذه معارض للأخبار المتقدمة التي رواها من تقوم الحجة بنقله ويحب المصير إلى قوله والانفراد والشذوذ لا يعارضان التواتر ولا يردان قول الجمهور. قال والجهة الثانية أن نافعاً لو كان قد زال عن الإسكان إلى الفتح لعلم ذلك من بالحضرة من أصحابه الذين رووا اختياره ودونوا عنه حروفه كإسحاق بن محمد المسيبي وإسماعيل بن جعفر الأنصاري وسليمان بن جماز الزهري وعيسى بن مينا وغيرهم ممن لم يزل ملازماً له ومشاهداً لمجلسه من لدن تصدره إلى حين وفاته ولرووا ذلك عنه أو رواه بعضهم إذا كان محالاً أن يغير شيئاً من اختيار ويزول عنه إلى غيره وهم بالحضرة معه وبين يديه ولا يعرفهم بذلك ، ولا يوقفهم عليه ويقول لهم : كنت اخترت كذا ثم زلت الآن عنه إلى كذا فدوّنوا ذلك عني وغيروا ما قد زلت عنه من اختياري فلم يكن ذلك وأجمع كل أصحابه على رواية الإسكان عنه نصاً وأداء دون غيره .
فثبت أن الذي رواه الحمراوي عن أبي الأزهر عن ورش باطل لا شك في بطلانه فوجب إطراحه ولزم المصير إلى سواه بما يخالفه ويعارضه.
 قال الداني رحمة الله والذي يقع في نفسي وهو الحق إن شاء الله تعالى أن أبا الأزهر حدث الحمراوي الخبر موقوفا على ورش كما رواه عنه من قدمنا ذكره من جملة أصحابه وثقات رواته دون اتصاله بنافع وإسناد الزوال عن الإسكان إلى الفتح إليه بل لورش دون فنسي ذلك على طول الدهر من الأيام فلما أن أحدث به أسند إلى نافع ووصله به وأضاف القصة إليه فحمله الناس عنه كذلك وقبله جماعة من العلماء وجعلوه حجة وقطعوا بدليلة على صحة الفتح ومثل ذلك قد يقع لكثير من نقل الأخبار ورواة السنن فيسندون الخبار الموقوفة والأحاديث المرسلة والمقطوعة لنسيان يدخلهم أو لغفلة تلحقهم فإذا رفع ذلك إلى أهل المعرفة ميزوا ونبهوا عليه وعرّفوا بعلته وسبب الوهم فيه وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا سبيل إلى التعليق في صحة الفتح بدليل هذا الخبر إذ هو عن مذهب نافع واختيار بمعزل. قال ومما يؤيد جميع ما قلناه ويدل على صحة ما تأولناه ويحقق قول الجماعة عن ورش ما أخبرنا عبد العزيز ابن محمد المقري. حدثنا عبد الواحد بن عمر حدثنا أبو بكر شيخنا حدثنا الحسن ابن علي حدثنا أحمد بن صالح عن ورش أنه أكره إسكان الياء من: (محياي) ففتحها قال الداني وهذا مما لا يحتاج فيه معه إلى زيادة بيان ويدل على أن السبب كان ما ذكرناه ما رواه ابن وضاح عن عبد الصمد أنه قال أنا أتبع نافعاً على إسكان الياء من (محياي) وأدع ما اختاره ورش من فتحها. حدثنا الفارسي أبو طاهر ابن أبي هاشم. حدثنا ابن مجاهد عن ابن الجهم عن الهاشمي عن إسماعيل عن نافع أنه فتح ياء (محياي) قال الداني وذلك وهم من ابن الجهم من جهتين: إحداهما أن الهاشمي لم يذكر ذلك في كتابه بل ذكر فيه في مكانين إسكان الياء. والثانية أن إسماعيل نص عليهما في كتابه المصنف في قراءة المدنيين وهو الذي رواه عنه الهاشمي وغيره بالإسكان. حدثنا الخاقاني حدثنا أحمد بن محمد حدثنا أبو عمر قال حدثنا ابن منيع حدثنا جدي حدثنا حسين بن محمد بن أحمد المروزي حدثنا إسماعيل عن نافع (ومحياي) مجزومة الياء انتهى ، وكذا يكون كلام الأئمة المقتدي بهم قولاً وفعلاً وفرحة الله من إمام لم يسمح الزمان بعده يمثله. وفاله في كتاب الإيجاز أيضاً والله أعلم.)ا.هـ من النشر

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> الطيبة : وَالْمُلْكَ وَالأَعْرَافَ الاُولى أَبْدِلاَ * * * فِى الْوَصْلِ وَاوًا زُرْ وَثَانٍ سَهَّلاَ
> بِخُلْفِهِ.......... 
> الشاطبية : وَلِقُنْبُلٍ بِإِسْقَاطِهِ الأُولى..وأَبْدَ  لَ قُنْبُلٌ فِي اْلأَعْرَافِ مِنْهَا الْوَاوَ وَالْمُلْكِ مُوْصِلاَ .
> وزاد في الطيبة لقنبل تحقيق الهمزة الأولي في  الوصل في الأعراف في قوله ( فرعون ءامنتم) وكذا حققها في الملك في قوله (  وإليه النشور- وأمنتم) ، وفي الشاطبية : الإبدال قولا واحدا .


السلام عليكم 
تنبيه :
جاءني تصحيح من إحدى الطالبات جزاهن الله خيرا قالت فيه :



> وارجو من حضرتك مراجعة وجه قنبل فى الهمزتين فى الاعراف  والملك ان ليس هناك وجه زيادة فى الطيبة مثل ماذكرت حضرتك فى الشرح وله فى  الطيبة مثل الشاطبية الابدال فقط فى الهمزة الاولى ولكن فى الثانيه له  التحقيق والتسهيل وجزاكم الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا  كلامك صح أردت الحديث عن الهمزة الثانية فأتت في الأولى .بارك الله فيكم.
والسلام عليكم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

بابُ مَذَاهِبِهِمْ فِي الزَّوَائِدِ

الطيبة : وَهْىَ الَّتِي زَادُوا عَلَى مَا رُسِمَا
الشاطبية : وَدُونَكَ يَاءَاتٍ تُسَمّى زَوَائِدَا لأَنْ كُنَّ عَنْ خَطِّ المَصَاحِفِ مَعْزِلاَ
(زادوا ـ زوائدا ) ؛ أي الياء المنطوقة لفظا ، المحذوفة رسما ، فأصبحت بنطقها مزيدة على المرسوم . والله أعلم .

**********
الطيبة :  تَثْبُتُ فِى الْحَالَيْنِ لِي ظِلٌّ دُمَا.....
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ في الْحَالَيْنَ دُرَّا لَوَامِعاَ بِخُلْفٍ 
الدرة : وَتَثْبُتُ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ .... حُزْ 

قوله (تَثْبُتُ فِى الْحَالَيْنِ) ؛ أي الياء ثابتة في الوقف والوصل لـ (لِي ظِلٌّ دُمَا )
*************
الطيبة :  تَثْبُتُ فِى الْحَالَيْنِ ...وَأَوَّلَ النَّمْلِ فِدًا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ في الْحَالَيْنَ ..... وَأُولَى النَّمْلِ حَمْزَةُ كَمَّلاَ
قوله (وأول ـ وأولى ) أي الموضع الأول فقط من ياءات الزوائد وهي (تمدونن) ، والموضع الثاني (ءاتن ) ، أثبت حمزة الياء في ( تمدون ) في الحالين مع إدغام النون في النون وإشباع الواو ست حركات لسكون النون الأولى  .
 ودليل الياء من قوله (تَثْبُتُ فِى الْحَالَيْنِ) ، ودليل إدغام النون (وَافَقَ فِى إِدْغَامِ ... وفي تمدّونن فضله ظرف ) ودليل المد (وَأَشْبِعِ الْمَدَّ لِسَاكِنٍ لَزِمْ) .والله أعلم
***********
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ * * * وَصْلاً رِضىً حِفْظٍ مَدًا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ... وَفِي الْوَصْلِ حَمَّادٌ شَكُورٌ إِمَامُهُ 
الدرة : وتثبت ... وَالْحَبْرُ مُوصِلاَ
قوله (وَتَثْبُتُ وَصْلاً ـ وَفِي الْوَصْلِ)  أي الياء ثابتة في الوصل لـ (رِضىً حِفْظٍ مَدًا ) ، وتحذف لهم وقفا .
في الدرة (والحبر موصلا ) أي قرأ أبو جعفر باب الزوائد بإثبات الياء وصلا ، ووضع الرمز همزة الوصل من ( الحبر ) مع الواو مشكل ، ولو فصله لكان أجود .
*************
الطيبة : وَمِائَةُ ِإحْدَى وَعِشْرُونَ أَتَتْ
الشاطبية : وَجُمْلَتُهاَ سِتُونَ وَاثْنَانِ فَاعْقِلاَ
ذكر الشاطبي (62) ياء ، وذكر "يناد " في سورتها وهي (وَبِالْيَا يُنَادِى قِفْ دَلِيلاَ بِخُلْفِهِ ) ، وكذا (بهاد ) في الروم (بِهَادِي مَعًا تَهْدِي ...وَبِالْيَا لِكُلٍّ قِفْ وَفِي الرُّومِ شَمْلَلاَ) فتصبح الياءات في الشاطبية (64) ياء  . وذكر في الطيبة (121) ياء ، وذكر  "يؤت الحكمة " في سورتها ( مِنْ يُؤْتَ كَسْرُ التَّا ظُبىً بِاليَاءِ قِفْ ) ، وياءات يعقوب (118) ياء ، وكذا انفرد يعقوب (واخشون اليوم )  واختص  يعقوب بإثبات (59) ياء من رؤوس الآي ، ووافقه القراء في (ولي دين ) في الكافرون ، وتخرج (يرتع) ليعقوب ؛ لأنها ساكنة في قراءته فلا تدخل في الباب أصلا ، وسيأتي مزيد بيان في مواضعه . والله أعلم.
فائدة :
قال أبو شامة : فقال جملتها اثنان وستون ياء ، وعدها صاحب التيسير إحدى وستين ؛ لأنه أسقط (فما آتاني الله-في النمل-فبشر عبادي) ، في الزمر وعدّهما في باب ياءات الإضافة ، فإن قلت فينبغي أن يبقى ستون فما هي الواحدة الزائدة ، قلت هي (يا عبادي) ، التي في الزخرف ذكرها في البابين)ا.هـ
وافقت الطيبة الشاطبية حيث وضع (فما آتاني الله - في النمل- فبشر عبادي) في الزوائد ، و(يا عبادي) في الإضافة .والله أعلم
*********
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ .. تُعَلِّمَنْ * * * يَسْرِ إِلَى الدَّاعِ الْجَوارِ يَهْدِيَنْ
كَهْفُ المُنَادِ يُؤْتِيَنْ تَتَّبِعَنْ * * * أَخَّرْتَنِ اْلإِسْرَا سَمَا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ..فَيَسْرِي إِلى الدَّاعِ الْجَوَارِ المُنَادِ يَهْدِيَنْ يُؤْتِينَ مَعْ أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِي وِلاَ
وَأَخَّرْتَنِي الاسْراَ وَتَتَّبِعَنْ سَماَ 
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي الدَّاعِ.. وَتَتَّبِعَنْ أَلاَ
هذه الياءات أثبتها في الحالين (ظِلٌّ دُمَا) ، وأثبتها وصلا (حِفْظٍ مَدًا ) . وهذه الياء هي بحسب ترتيب الطيبة :
(هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْداً) (الكهف الآية 66).(وَاللَّيْلِ إِذا يَسْرِ )( الفجر الآية 4).(مُهْطِعِينَ إِلَى الدَّاعِ )( القمر الآية 8).(وَمِنْ آياتِهِ الْجَوارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلامِ )( الشورى الآية 32).
قال الشيخ محيسن : "وقيّد موضع الخلاف في «الجوار» بالتي بعدها متحرك، ليخرج «الجوار» التي بعدها ساكن فإنه لا خلاف في حذف الياء في الحالين من أجل الساكن، وقد وقع في موضعين هما:الْجَوارِ الْكُنَّسِ (سورة التكوير الآية 16). وَلَهُ الْجَوارِ الْمُنْشَآتُ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلامِ )(سورة الرحمن الآية 24).ا.هـ
وقوله (فإنه لا خلاف في حذف الياء في الحالين من أجل الساكن) هذا الكلام يخرج منه يعقوب ؛ لأنه على قاعدته كما قال في باب المرسوم ( والياء إن تحذف لساكن (ظما)...الجوار ) ، فيخلص أن يعقوب يثبت الياء في سورتي (الرحمن والتكوير ) وقفا ، والجميع يحذفونها وصلا .والله أعلم
( وَقُلْ عَسى أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي)(سورة الكهف الآية 24) (قال عسى ربي أن يهدين سواء السبيل) (سورة القصص الآية 22) فإنه لا خلاف بين القراء في إثبات الياء في الحالين.
( وَاسْتَمِعْ يَوْمَ يُنادِ الْمُنادِ مِنْ مَكانٍ قَرِيبٍ) (ق الآية 41).(فَعَسى رَبِّي أَنْ يُؤْتِيَنِ خَيْراً ) (الكهف الآية 40).(أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي) (طه الآية 93).(لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ إِلى يَوْمِ الْقِيامَةِ) (الإسراء الآية 62).
    التقييد لـ «أخرتن» بالإسراء،من باب زيادة الفائدة ؛ لأن التي في (المنافقون ) (لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ )(المنافقون الآية 10) مثبتة الياء للجميع ، فالزوائد تتحدث عن محذوفة الياء رسما ،وليست المثبتة في الرسم كما في مقدمة الباب ، فهناك تقييد ضروري ، وآخر من باب الفائدة  .والله أعلم
**************
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَفِي تَرَنْ..... بِي حَقٌّ ثَمَا ...
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ...حَقَّهُ بِلاَ... وَإِنْ تَرَنِي عَنْهُمْ ...
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (قالون وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر  ).
( إِنْ تَرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنْكَ مالًا وَوَلَداً) (الكهف الآية 39).
**********
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَاتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِ بِي حَقٌّ ثَمَا .......
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَفي اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ حَقَّهُ بِلاَ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (قالون وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر  ).
(اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشادِ) (غافر الآية 38).
والتقييد هنا بـ (أهدكم ) مفيد ليُخرج ( وَاتَّبِعُونِ هذا صِراطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ) (سورة الزخرف الآية 61) وسيتطرق الناظم إليها عند قوله : «واتّبعون زخرف ثوى حلا».
**************
 الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَيَأْتِ هُوْدَ نَبْغِ كَهْفِ رُمْ سَمَا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَفي الْكَهْفِ نَبْغِي يَأْتِ فِي هُودَ رُفِّلاَ.. - سَماَ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (نافع وأبو عمرو وأبو جعفر والكسائي ).
(يَوْمَ يَأْتِ لا تَكَلَّمُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ) (سورة هود الآية 105).وهذه الياء محذوفة رسما فقط لا لعلة الجزم ، كقوله تعالى (من يأت ربه مجرما ) سورة "طه ) هذه الياء مجزومة بخلاف سورة هود ، وكذا تخرج مثبتة الياء نحو :  (فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ) (سورة البقرة الآية 258) وهذا متفق في إثباتها ، فالتقييد هنا من باب الضرورة للشبه بالمجزومة . والله أعلم .
أما ( قالَ ذلِكَ ما كُنَّا نَبْغِ (سورة الكهف الآية 64). والتقييد هنا من باب الفائدة ؛ لأنها في سورة يوسف (قالُوا يا أَبانا ما نَبْغِي ) (سورة يوسف الآية 65) مثبتة الياء ، والحديث عن المحذوفة رسما . والله أعلم .
************ 
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... تُؤْتُونِ ثُِبْ حَقًّا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَتُؤْتُونِي بِيُوسُفَ حًقُّهُ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي ... تُؤْتُونِي 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو وأبو جعفر  ).
 ( حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقاً مِنَ اللَّهِ )(سورة يوسف الآية 66).
وفي الشاطبية (وتؤتوني) أثبت الناظم الياء فيها ضرورة للوزن ؛ لأنها تقابل (مفاعيلن) فإثبات الياء في (تؤتوني) مقابل إثبات النون في (مفاعيلن ) . والله أعلم .
***********
 الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَيَرْتَعْ يَتَّقِي * * * يُوسُفَ زِنْ خُلْفاً
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَمَنْ يَتَّقِي زَكاَ بِيُوسُفَ وَافى كَالصَّحِيحَ مُعَلَّلاَ.... وَفي نَرْتَعِي خُلْفٌ زَكاَ
زاد في الطيبة حذف الياء في (يتقي) وله الإثبات قولا واحدا من الشاطبية .
ولا خلاف عنده في (يرتع) بين الطيبة والشاطبية ففي كليهما له الخلف .
 ( أرسله معنا غدا نرتع ونلعب ) (سورة يوسف الآية 12) . ( إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ ) (سورة يوسف الآية 90) .
وسبق التنبيه على خروج (يرتع ) ليعقوب لسكون الياء في قراءته (يرتع كسر جزم (د) م (مدا ) .
******************
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَتَسَأَلْنِ ثِقِ.....حمِاً جَنَا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَفي هٌودَ تَسْأَلْنِي حَوَارِيهِ جَمَّلاَ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي ... تَسْأَلْنِ 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين ( يعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو والأزرق وأبو جعفر ) وسيأتي مذهب الأصبهاني ـ إن شاء الله ـ .                                                             
 ( فَلا تَسْئَلْنِ ما لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ) (سورة هود الآية 46).
 أما «تسألن» في الكهف سيأتي الحديث عنه آخر الباب ـ إن شاء الله ـ.
**********
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ .. ثِقِ.. حمِاً جَنَا ... الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِ هُمْ ...مَعْ خُلْفِ قَالوُنَ
الشاطبية : وتثبت...وَمَعْ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ دَعَانِي حَلاَ جَناً وَلَيْسَا لِقَالُونٍ عَنِ الْغُرِّ سُبَّلاَ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي ... دَعَانِي 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين ( يعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو والأزرق وأبو جعفر) ، وقالون بالخلف وصلا . (فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذا دَعانِ ) (سورة البقرة الآية 186).
وقوله (وَلَيْسَا لِقَالُونٍ عَنِ الْغُرِّ سُبَّلاَ) : قال ابن القاصح : .. يعني أن الياء في هاتين الكلمتين لقالون عن الغر أي عن الأئمة الغرّ المشهورين وسبلا أي طرقا وفي هذا الكلام إشارة إلى أن إثباتهما ورد عن قالون ولم يأخذ بذلك الأئمة الغر لأنه لم يصح عندهم عنه سوى حذفهما والاعتماد عليه، وقد تلخص من ذلك أن ورشا وأبا عمرو يثبتان في الوصل دون الوقف على أصليهما وأن قالون يحذفهما في الوقف وله فيهما في الوصل وجهان الحذف والإثبات. فإن قلت ما الذي دل على هذا التقدير. قلت تقييد النفي بالمشهورين إذ لو أراد مطلق النفي لقال وليسا منقولين عنه وأمسك، بل الإثبات منقول عن رواة دونهم في الشهرة ولم يتعرض له في التيسير قطعا بالحذف )ا.هـ
وبهذا القول لا خلاف بين النظمين . والله أعلم
****************
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَيَدْعُ الدَّاعِ حُمْ....... هُدْ جُدْ ثَوَى
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَيَدْعُ الدَّاعِ هَاكَ جَناً حَلاَ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي الدَّاعِ 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (البزي ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو والأزرق وأبو جعفر)
( يَوْمَ يَدْعُ الدَّاعِ إِلى شَيْءٍ نُكُرٍ )(سورة القمر الآية 6).
    قال الشيخ محيسن : (وقيّد الناظم موضع الخلاف في «الداع» بالتي قبلها «يدع» ليخرج ما عداه وهو في موضعين وهما في قوله تعالى:
(مُهْطِعِينَ إِلَى الدَّاعِ )(سورة القمر الآية 8). فقد تقدم حكمه أثناء قول الناظم: «فيسر إلى الدّاع» الخ.)ا.هـ

***************
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَالْبَادِ ثِقْ حَقٌّ جَنَنْ ...
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَمَعْ كَالْجَوَابِ الْبَادِ حَقَّ جَناَ هُماَ وَفي الْمُهْتَدِ الإِسْرَا وَتَحْتُ أَخُو حُلاَ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو والأزرق وأبو جعفر)
 ( سَواءً الْعاكِفُ فِيهِ وَالْبادِ )(سورة الحج الآية 25).
***************
 الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ...وَالْمُهْتَدِ   لاَ أَوَّلاً وَاتَّبَعَنْ......  .. وَقُلْ حِمًا مَدًا
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ .. وَفي الْمُهْتَدِ الإِسْرَا وَتَحْتُ أَخُو حُلاَ....وَفي اتَّبَعَنْ فِي آلِ عِمْرَانَ عَنْهُماَ 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (يعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا ( نافع أبو عمرو وأبو جعفر)
حدّد الشاطبي مواطن كلمة (المهتدي ) (وَفي الْمُهْتَدِ الإِسْرَا وَتَحْتُ أَخُو حُلاَ) وتحت : المقصود به سورة الكهف لأنها تحت سورة الإسراء (ومن يهد الله فهو المهتد) (سورة الإسراء الآية 97).(من يهد الله فهو المهتد) (سورة الكهف الآية 17)..
وقوله في الطيبة (لاَ أَوَّلاً) : أي جميع المهتد ما عدا الأولى وهي في سورة الأعراف (من يهدى الله فهو المهتدي )(سورة الأعراف الآية 178) . فهي ثابتة للجميع .
      وقوله : و (اتَّبَعَنْ وَقُلْ ) تقييد بـ( وقل ) (فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ ) (سورة آل عمران الآية 20)، لإخراج قوله تعالى (قُلْ هذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي (سورة يوسف الآية 108) فهي ثابتة للجميع .
 ولاحظ أن الذي في أول الباب "تتبعن " بدون ألف الوصل وهي في طه (ألا تتبعن )

****************
الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَكَالْجَوَابِ جَا * * * حَقٌّ
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ... وَمَعْ كَالْجَوَابِ الْبَادِ حَقَّ جَناَ هُماَ وَفي الْمُهْتَدِ الإِسْرَا وَتَحْتُ أَخُو حُلاَ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي الْبَادِ 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ـ ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا ( الأزرق وأبو عمرو)
(وَتَماثِيلَ وَجِفانٍ كَالْجَوابِ ) (سورة سبأ الآية 13).

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَتَثْبُتُ ... تُمِدُّونَنِ فِى سَمَا
الشاطبية : تُمِدُّونَنِي سَماَ فَرِيقاً
الدرة :....وَاحْذِفْ مَعْ تُمِدُّونَنِي فُلاَ                        
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير، ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (نافع، وأبو عمرو ، وحمزة ، وأبو جعفر) .
وسبق ذكر بعض ما يتغلق بـ(تمدونن) عند قوله في أول الباب (وَأَوَّلَ النَّمْلِ فِدًا...وَأُولَى النَّمْلِ حَمْزَةُ كَمَّلاَ) فراجعه .
***************
الطيبة: وَجَا.........تُخْز  ونِ فِى اتَّقُونِ يَا اخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ * * * وَاتَّبِعُونِ زُخْرُفٍ ثَوَى حَلاَ ... خَافُونِ إِنْ أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ قَدْ هَدَا * * * نِ عَنْهُمُ ..
الشاطبية : وَتَثْبُتُ ... هود ...تُخْزُونِ فِيهاَ حَجَّ أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ قَدْ هَدَانِ اتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي اخْشَوْنِ مَعْ وَلاَ
وَوَاتَّبِعُونِ  ي حَجَّ في الزُّخْرُفِ الْعَلاَ
الدرة : يُوَافِقُ مَا فِي الْحِرْزِ فِي ... وَاتَّقُو  نِ ... كَذَا اخْشَوْنِ مَعْ وَلاَ
وَأَشْرَكْتُمُو  نِ الْبَادِ تُخْزُونِ قَدْ هَدَا نِ وَاتَّبِعُونِي ...
الياءات أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير، ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (نافع، وأبو عمرو ، وحمزة ، وأبو جعفر) .
(فَلَمَّا جاءَ سُلَيْمانَ قالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمالٍ ) (سورة النمل الآية 36). ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي) (سورة هود الآية 78).
تقييد الشاطبية (تخزون ) بـ (فيها ) أي في سورة هود ؛ لأنها آخر مذكور ، وقيدها في الطيبة بقوله (تُخْزُونِ فِى) ليخرج ما ليس بعدها (في ) كقوله تعالى( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُخْزُونِ) (سورة الحجر الآية 69) لأن التي في الحجر ليس بعدها (في) وهي خاصة بيعقوب وهو الذي يثبت رؤوس الآي «وكلّ روس الآي ظل».كما سيأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ وهو تقييد ضروري لأن الياء محذوفة في الحجر .
(وَاتَّقُونِ يا أُولِي الْأَلْبابِ ) (سورة البقرة الآية 197). وتقييدها بـ(يا) تقييد ضروري ليخرج غيرها قوله تعالى ( وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ )(سورة البقرة الآية 41). فذلك ليعقوب «وكلّ روس الآي ظل».( فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآياتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلًا ) (سورة المائدة الآية 44). وتقييد (وَاخْشَوْنِ ) بـ(وَلا) تقييد ضروري ليخرج ( واخشون اليوم ) ، وتقييد من قبيل الفائدة ليخرج (فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي وَلِأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ) (سورة البقرة الآية 150).فهي ثابتة الياء للجميع ، والزوائد مختص بمحذوفة الياء كما سبق .
( وَاتَّبِعُونِ هذا صِراطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ )(سورة الزخرف الآية 61). وتقييد (وَاتَّبِعُونِ ) بـ( الزخرف ـ زخرف) تقييد من قبيل الفائدة ليخرج (    فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ) (سورة آل عمران الآية 31). وقوله تعالى: فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي )(سورة طه الآية 90).فهي ثابتة الياء للجميع ، والزوائد مختص بمحذوفة الياء كما سبق .
    أما ( اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشادِ) (سورة غافر الآية 38) فلا تدخل هنا لأنه قد سبق ذكرها وتقييدها في قوله ( واتّبعون أهد في حقّ ثما )( وَفي اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ حَقَّهُ بِلاَ).
( فَلا تَخافُوهُمْ وَخافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ) (سورة آل عمران الآية 175).(إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِما أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ) (سورة إبراهيم الآية 22).(قالَ أَتُحاجُّونِّي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدانِ )(سورة الأنعام الآية 80). وتقييد (هدان ) بـ (قد) من قبيل الفائدة ليخرج (أَوْ تَقُولَ لَوْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ هَدانِي لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (سورة الزمر الآية 57).فهي ثابتة الياء للجميع ، والزوائد مختص بمحذوفة الياء كما سبق .
*************
الطيبة : كِيدُونِ اَلاعْرَافِ لَدَى.......خُلْفٌ حِمًا ثَبْتٌ
الشاطبية :  وَكِيدُونِ فِي الأَعْرَافَ حَجّ لِيُحْمَلاَ – بِخُلْفٍ
الياءات أثبتها في الحالين (هشام بخلف ، ويعقوب بلا خلاف) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو ، وأبو جعفر) .
( قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلا تُنْظِرُونِ (سورة الأعراف الآية 195).
وقيدها في الطيبة بقوله (كِيدُونِ) بالأعراف ،ليخرج (مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ لا تُنْظِرُونِ) (سورة هود الآية 55) .
أما (فَإِنْ كانَ لَكُمْ كَيْدٌ فَكِيدُونِ) (سورة المرسلات الآية 39). وهي خاصة بيعقوب وهو الذي يثبت رؤوس الآي «وكلّ روس الآي ظل».كما سيأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ وهو تقييد ضروري لأن الياء محذوفة.
تنبيه : ذكر صاحب مولى البر (كيدون ) من زيادات الطيبة ، فلا يصح وضعها في الزيادات لأن الشاطبي ذكر الخلف أيضا ، قال ابن القاصح : ( بخلف راجع إلى هشام وحده وليس له إلا زائدة واحدة، وهي كيدون بالأعراف روى عنه إثباتها في الحالين وحذفها في الحالين فهذا معنى قوله بخلف) . بصرف النظر إن كان وجه الحذف غير مقروء به عند البعض .
***********
الطيبة : عِبَادِ فَاتَّقُو * * * خُلْفٌ غِنىً
الدرة : عِبَادِي اتَّقُو طُمَا
زاد في الطيبة حذف الياء في الحالين لرويس وله إثبات الياء من الدرة .
أثبت الياء «رويس» في «يا عباد » (ذلِكَ يُخَوِّفُ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبادَهُ يا عِبادِ فَاتَّقُونِ) (سورة الزمر الآية 16).بخلاف عنه .
والياء محذوفة في الحالين لرويس بخلاف عنه ؛ أي له الإثبات في الحالين والحذف في الحالين . وقيدها بـ(عِبَادِ فَاتَّقُو) ليخرج ما هو تقييده ضروري نحو: (يا عباد الذين آمنوا) في الزمر قبلها وحذف الياء هنا باتفاق .
ويخرج نحو (يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا ) فالياء ثابتة للكل ، وتقييده من باب الفائدة.
أما (فاتقون ) فتدخل في قوله «وكلّ روس الآي ظل».كما سيأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ.
***************
الطيبة : بَشِّرْ عِبَادِ افْتَحْ يَقُو..........بِالْ  خُلْفِ وَالْوَقْفُ يَلِي خُلْفَ ظُبَى
الشاطبية : فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِي افْتَحْ وَقِفْ سَاكِناً يَداً
زاد في الطيبة حذف الياء ،وزاد كذا الإسكان وصلا للسوسي وله إثبات الياء وقفا وفتحها وصلا من الشاطبية .
قوله في الطيبة (افْتَحْ يَقُو..بِالْخُلْ  فِ) دلالة على ثبوت الخلف في فتح الياء أو حذفها وصلا ، ومن فتحها وصلا أثبت الياء ساكنة وقفا (فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِي افْتَحْ وَقِفْ سَاكِناً يَداً).
أما "خُلْف" في قوله (وَالْوَقْفُ يَلِي خُلْفَ) فهو لإثبات الخلف في ثبوت الياء وقفا ؛أي له الإثبات والحذف في الياء وقفا .
أما (وَالْوَقْفُ ... ظُبَى ) أثبت يعقوب الياء في الوقف ، وذكر يعقوب هنا بـ (الوقف ) مع أن مذهبه الإثبات في الحالين (وتثبت في الحالين ..ظل ) لأن الياء وصلا محذوفة تخلصا من الساكنين .  (فَبَشِّرْ عِبادِ* الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ )(سورة الزمر الآيتان 17 - 18). ولذا ذكر حال الوقف.
    وتقييد ( عِبَادِ ) بـ(بَشِّرْ ) لإخراج غيرها وتقدمت أمثلة في البيت السابق .
****************
الطيبة : آتَانِ نَمْلٍ وافْتَحُوا مَداً غَبَى....... حُزْ عُدْ وَقِفْ ظَعْنًا وَخُلْفٌ عَنْ حَسَنْ * * * بِنْ زُرْ
الشاطبية : وَفي النَّمْلِ آتانِي وَيُفْتَحُ عَنْ أُوِلي حِمىً وَخِلافُ الْوَقْفِ بَيْنَ حُلاً عَلاَ
الدرة : وَآَتَانِ نَمْلٍ يُسْرُ وصل
زاد في الطيبة لقنبل إثبات الياء وقفا ، وله الحذف من الشاطبية . ولا خلاف له في حذفها وصلا .
أثبتها مفتوحة وصلا «نافع، وأبو جعفر، ورويس، وأبو عمرو، وحفص».
ووقف عليها بالياء بالخلف «حفص، وأبو عمرو، وقالون، وقنبل».
(فما آتان الله خير مما آتاكم) (سورة النمل الآية 36)
والخلاف عند يعقوب في الوصل فقط ، فأثبتها مفتوحة رويس ، وحذفها وصلا روح ، وأثبتها وقفا يعقوب بكماله .
  ووقف عليها بالياء بلا خلاف المرموز له بالظاء من «ظعنا» وهو «يعقوب».

*************
الطيبة : يُرِدْنِ افْتَحْ كَذَا تَتَّبِعَنْ........ وَقِفْ ثَنَا
الدرة : وَقَدْ زَادَ فَاتِحًا  يُرِدْنِ بِحَالَيْهِ
أثبت أبو جعفر الياء مفتوحة وصلا ، وسكنها وقفا .
  (إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمنُ بِضُرٍّ لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً )(سورة يس الآية 23).(أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي)(سورة طه الآية 93).
**************

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة :  وَكُلَّ روُسِ الآيِ ظَلْ ...
الدرة : وَتَثْبُتُ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ .... حُزْ كَرُوسِ الآَيِ
الياء تثبت في الحالين ليعقوب في رؤوس الآي مثل (فارهبون ـ فاتقون ـ ولا تكفرون..... ) ومجموعها (59) ياء من رؤوس الآي .
*******
الطيبة : وَافَقَ بِالْوَادِ دَنَا جُدْ.. وَزُحَلْ.....بِخُ  ْفِ وَقْفٍ ..
الشاطبية : وَفي الْفَجْرِ بِالْوَادِي دَناَ جَرَيَانُهُ وَفي الْوَقْفِ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ وَافَقَ قُنْبُلاَ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ويعقوب ) ولقنبل وجه آخر حذفها وقفا فقط ،فيكون لقنبل الحذف والإثبات وقفا والإثبات فقط وصلا ،  وأثبتها وصلا (الأزرق) .
( وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوادِ ) (سورة الفجر الآية 9)
قال النويري : تنبيه:أطلق (بالواد) لعدم التباسها  بـ (بالواد )في «والنازعات» (إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى ) الآية: 16) لعدم تأتى أحكام الزوائد في الوصل.)ا.هـ
والصحيح أنه يجب التقييد لتشابه اللفظ بينها وبين النازعات ، أما الاحتجاج بعدم تأتى أحكام الزوائد في الوصل ، فقد قيّد عبادي بـ(اتقوا) مع أن عباد محذوفة الياء في الموضع الأول في الزمر لا يتأتى له وصلا ، وبقية الياء في عبادي ثابتة الياء ، وما ثبتت ياءه لا تدخل في باب الزوائد فلا يبقى إلا الأول في الزمر ، فخلاصة المسألة ، كان على الناظم تقييد (بالواد) كما فعل الشاطبي رحمه الله لأمن الالتباس .والله أعلم
*************
الطيبة : وتثبت.. ُدعاءٍ فِي جَمَعَ * * * ثِقْ حُطْ زَكَا الْخُلْفُ هُدَى
الشاطبية : وَدُعَاءِي فِي جَنَا حُلْوِ هَدْيِهِ
الدرة : دُعَاءِ اتْلُ
زاد في الطيبة لقنبل إثبات الياء في الحالين ، وله الحذف في الحالين من الشاطبية .
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير بخلف عن قنبل ، ويعقوب بلا خلاف) ، وأثبتها وصلا (أبو عمرو، وحمزة، وأبو جعفر، والأزرق) .
****************
الطيبة : التَّلاَقِ مَعْ....... تَنَادِ خُذْ دُمْ جُلْ وَقِيلَ الْخُلْفُ بَرْ
الشاطبية : وَالتَّلاقِ وَالتْنَاد دِرَا بَاغِيهِ بِالْخُلْفِ جُهِّلاَ
الدرة : وَالْحَبْرُ مُوصِلاَ... تَلاَقِ التَّنَادِي بِنْ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ، ويعقوب) ، وأثبتها وصلا (ابن وردان، ، والأزرق، وقالون بخلف عنه).
 (لِيُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ التَّلاقِ )(سورة غافر الآية 15).( وَيا قَوْمِ إِنِّي أَخافُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمَ التَّنادِ )(سورة غافر الآية 32).
قوله في الطيبة (وَقِيلَ الْخُلْفُ بَرْ) فيه إشارة إلى تضعيف وجه الإثبات وصلا لقالون ، ولذا جاء بصيغة التضعيف (وقيل) ، قال في النشر : وانفرد أبو الفتح فارس بن أحمد من قراءته على الباقي بن الحسن عن أصحابه عن قالون بالوجهين الحذف والإثبات في الوقف وتبعه في ذلك الداني من قراءته عليه وأثبته في التيسير ... وتبعه الشاطبي على ذلك ... ولا أعلمه ورد من طريق من الطرق عن أبي نشيط ولا الحلواني ..)ا.هـ
قال في الفريدة : ولذا حكاه في الطيبة بصيغة التمريض. قال ابن الجزرى:
التلاق مع تناد (خ) ذ (د) م (ج) ل ... وقيل الخلف (ب) ر.
وعملنا على الخلاف ولذا لم يحرره في التنقيح أي لم ينفه. وحرر الأزميري على وجوه الخلاف. ومعلوم أن وجه الإثبات لقالون يكون وصلا فقط ولا امتناعات له هنا.)ا.هـ
والعمل على ترك الخلاف في الصغرى قال في (إتحاف البرية) للحسيني :
(لعيسى التلاق والتناد احذفنهما...) ، وتركها البعض ايضا في الكبرى.
**************
الطيبة : ظَلْ...وَافَقَ ....وَالمُتَعَالِ دِنْ
الشاطبية : وَفِي المُتَعَالِي دُرُّهُ 
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (ابن كثير ، ويعقوب) .
ويعقوب يؤخذ له من قوله (وافق ) .
( عالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعالِ )(سورة الرعد الآية 9).
********
 الطيبة : وَعِيدِ وَنُذُرْ......... يُكَذِّبُوَنِ قَالَ مَعْ نَذِيرِي * * * فَاعْتَزِلُونِ تَرْجُمُو نَكِيرِي...تُرْد  ينِ يُنْقِذُونِ جُودٌ
الشاطبية : نَذِيرِي لِوَرْشٍ ثُمَّ تُرْدِينِ تَرْجُمُونِ فَاعْتَزِلُونِ سِتَّةٌ نُذُرِي جَلاَ
وَعِيدِي ثَلاَثٌ يُنْقِذُونِ يُكَذِّبُونِ قَالَ نَكِيرِي أَرْبَعٌ عَنْهُ وُصِّلاَ
الياءات أثبتها في الوصل (الأزرق) .
( وعيدي ثلاث) :( وَخافَ وَعِيدِ) (سورة إبراهيم الآية 14).(فَحَقَّ وَعِيدِ) (سورة ق الآية 14)( مَنْ يَخافُ وَعِيدِ )(سورة ق الآية 45).(ستة نذري) في سورة القمر رقم ( 16، 18، 21، 30، 37، 39.)، ( إِنِّي أَخافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ* قالَ سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ ) (سورة القصص الآيتان 34 - 35).تقييد الناظم لـ«يكذبون» بـ «قال» لإخراج مثل (قالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَخافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ* وَيَضِيقُ صَدْرِي) (سورة الشعراء الآيتان 12 - 13)وهو ضروري .(فَسَتَعْلَمُون  َ كَيْفَ نَذِيرِ)(سورة الملك الآية 17).(وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ) (سورة الدخان الآية 21).(وإن عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون) (سورة الدخان الآية 20).(فَكَيْفَ كانَ نَكِيرِ ) (سورة الحج الآية 44 وسبأ الآية 45 وفاطر الآية 26 والملك الآية 18).(قالَ تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كِدْتَ لَتُرْدِينِ) (سورة الصافات الآية 56).(لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلا يُنْقِذُونِ ) (سورة يس الآية 23).
***************
الطيبة :  أَكْرَمَنْ * * * أَهَانَنِيْ هَدَا مَدًا وَالْخُلْفُ حَنْ
الشاطبية : وَأَكْرَمَنِي مَعْهُ أَهَانَنِ إِذْ هَدَى وَحَذْفُهُماَ لِلْمَازِنِي عُدَّ أَعْدَلاَ
الياء أثبتها في الحالين (البزي ) ، وأثبتها وصلا (نافع، وأبو جعفر، وأبو عمرو بخلاف عنه.).قال في النشر : والوجهان مشهوران عن أبي عمرو والتخيير أكثر والحذف أشهر والله أعلم.)ا.هـ
 ( فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَكْرَمَنِ )(سورة الفجر الآية 15).( فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَهانَنِ )(سورة الفجر الآية 16).
وهما وإن كانا رأس آية إلا أنهما ليستا من ياءات يعقوب في رؤوس الآي ، ولذا خرج يعقوب من هاتين الكلمتين ، وليعقوب الحذف في الحالين فيهما .
**************
الطيبة : وَشَذَّ عَنْ قُنْبُلَ غَيْرُ مَا ذُكِرْ .......
قنبل له الحذف في الحالين في (أكرمن ـ أهانن ) وقد روى عن قنبل فيهما غير ذلك ، وترك الإثبات في الحالين في متن الطيبة لشذوذهما .والله أعلم
 قال النويري :( أى: شذ عن قنبل غير ما تقدم له، فمن ذلك أكرمنى، وأهاننى [الفجر: 15، 16] أثبتهما ابن فارس لابن شنبوذ عن قنبل، ومن ذلك عن ابن شنبوذ عنه أيضا ثمانى ياءات وهى: اتقونى، واخشونى وما معهما.
قال الدانى: وإثبات الثمان عنه غلط قطع به وجزم.
وقال الهذلى: «كله فيه خلل».
قال المصنف: والذي أعول عليه فيها هو ما عليه العمل صحيحا وهو الحذف، ومن ذلك ما ذكره الهذلي عن ابن شنبوذ أيضا من الحذف في تؤتون بيوسف [الآية:66] ومن الإثبات في يوم يدعو الداعي إلى [القمر: 6] ومن ذلك ما في «المستنير»  و «الجامع» من إثبات ياء المهتدى في الإسراء [الآية: 97] والكهف [الآية: 17] عن ابن شنبوذ أيضا..)ا.هـ
****************
الطيبة : وَاْلاَصْبَهَان  ِيُّ كَاْلاَزْرَقِ اسْتَقَرْ......... مَعْ تَرَنِ وَاتَّبِعُونِ
ذكر هنا مذهب الأصبهاني في الزوائد وأنه مثل الأزرق تماما ؛ أي كل ما رمز برمز الجيم فهو للأصبهاني أيضا مع الأزرق ، إلا أنه فارقه في كلمتين وهما (تَرَنِ وَاتَّبِعُونِ ) فقرأهما مثل قالون بالإثبات وصلا . وسيأتي مزيد بيان في التنبيهات بإذن الله .
(إِنْ تَرَنِ أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنْكَ مالًا وَوَلَداً )(سورة الكهف الآية 39).(يا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُونِ أَهْدِكُمْ سَبِيلَ الرَّشادِ ) (سورة غافر الآية 38).
**********************
الطيبة : وَثَبَتْ * * * تَسْأَلْنِ في الكَهْفِ وَخُلْفُ الْحَذْفِ مَتْ
وَفي الشاطبية :  وفي الْكَهْفِ تَسْأَلْنِي عَنِ الْكُلِّ يَاؤُهُ عَلَى رَسْمِهِ وَالْحَذْفُ بِالْخُلْفِ مُثِّلاَ
اتفق القراء على إثبات الياء في (تسألني ) إلا ابن ذكوان له وجه الحذف بالخلف ( قالَ فَإِنِ اتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلا تَسْئَلْنِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْراً )(سورة الكهف الآية 70) وهي ثابتة في الرسم للكل .
******************
الشاطبية : وَجَمِيعُهُمْ بِالإِثْبَاتِ تَحْتَ النَّمْلِ يَهْدِيَنِي تَلاَ
هذا البيت لم يذكره ابن الجزري صراحة إنما قيد (يهدين)بالكهف في قوله (يهدين كهف ) فتخرج التي في القصص (يهديني سواء السبيل) لأنها ثابتة للجميع .
***********
الشاطبية : فَهذِي أُصُولُ الْقَوْمِ حَالَ اطِّرَادِهاَ أَجَابَتْ بِعَوْنِ اللهِ فَانْتَظَمَتْ حُلاَ
وَإِنِّي لأَرْجُوهُ لِنَظْمِ حُرُوفِهِمْ نَفَائِسَ أَعْلاَقِ تُنَفِّسُ عُطَّلاَ
سَأَمِضي عَلَى شَرْطِي وَبِاللهِ أَكْتَفِي وَماَ خَابَ ذُو جِدٍّ إِذَا هُوَ حَسْبَلاَ
الدرة : وَصْلٍ وَتَمَّتِ الْـ  أُصُولُ بِعَوْنِ اللَّهِ دُرًّا مُفَصَّلاَ
انتهت أصول الشاطبية والدرة ، وتبقى في أصول الطيبة باب جمع القراءات فقط .والله المستعان .
********* 
التنبيهات :
يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

تنبيهات :
*قال الضباع في كتاب الإضاءة : ثم اعلم أن الفرق بين ياءات الإضافة وياءات الزوائد ظاهر من جهات:‏
‎1‎‏- أن الياءات الزوائد تكون في الأسماء والأفعال ولا تكون في الحروف، بخلاف ياءات الإضافة فإنها تكون متصلة بالأسماء والأفعال ‏والحروف
‎2‎‏- أن الياءات الزوائد محذوفة من المصاحف بخلاف ياءات الإضافة فإنها ثابتة فيها.‏
‎3‎‏- أن الخلاف في ياءات الإضافة دائر بين الفتح والإسكان ، وفي الياءات الزوائد بين الحذف والإثبات.‏
‎4‎‏- أن الخلاف في المضافات جار في الوصل، وفي الياءات الزوائد جار في الوصل والوقف.‏
‎5‎‏- ‏أن الزوائد تكون أصلية وزائدة فتكون لاما للكلمة بخلاف ياءات الإضافة فإنها لا تكون إلا زائدة ‏)ا.هـ


*قوله (... الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِ هُمْ ...مَعْ خُلْفِ قَالوُنَ ) الخلاف هنا مفرع على أربع : إثبات الياء في (الداع ـ دعان ) في الحالين ، حذفهما في الحالين ،حذف الياء من الداع ، وثبوتها في (دعاني) ، والعكس وهو إثبات الياء من الداع ، وحذفها في (دعان) .
قال النويري: واختلف فيهما عن قالون، فقطع له جمهور المغاربة وبعض العراقيين بالحذف فيهما، وهو الذى في «التيسير» (4) و «الكافي» و «الهداية» و «التبصرة» و «الشاطبية» وغيرها.
وقطع بالإثبات فيهما من طريق أبى نشيط أبو العلاء ثم أبو محمد، وهى رواية العثمانى عن قالون، وقطع له بعضهم بالإثبات في الداعى والحذف في دعان، وهو الذى في «الكفاية» و «الجامع» لابن فارس و «المستنير» و «التجريد» من طريق أبى نشيط.
وفي «المنهج» من طريق ابن بويان عن أبى نشيط.
وعكس آخرون فقطعوا له بالحذف [في الدّاع] والإثبات في دعانى وهو الذى في «التجريد» من طريق الحلوانى، وهى  رواية أبى عون، وبه قطع صاحب «العنوان» أيضا.
ووجه الحذف في الدّاع ودعان [البقرة: 186]: بيان الجواز والجمع.)ا.هـ

*قال في النشر : (الثاني) بني جماعة من أئمتنا الحذف والإثبات في (فبشر عباد) عن السوسي وغيره عن أبي عمرو على كونها رأس آية فقال عبيد بن عقيل عن أبي عمرو إن كانت رأس آية وقفت على عباد ، وإن لم تكن رأس آية ووقفت قلت :(فبشر عبادي) ،وإن وصلت قلت (عبادي الذين) ، قال وقرأته بالقطع ، وقال ابن مجاهد : في كتاب أبي عمرو في رواية عباس وابن اليزيدي دليل على أبا عمرو وكان يذهب في العدد مذهب المدني الأول، وهو كان عدد أهل الكوفة والأئمة قديماً ،فمن ذهب إلى عدد الكوفي والمدني الأخير والبصريين حذف الياء في قراءة أبي عمرو من عدّ عدد المدني الأول التي فتحها واتبع أبا عمروا في القراءة والعدد.
 وقال ابن اليزيدي في كتابه في الوصل والقطع: لما ذكر لأبي عمرو الفتح وصلا وإثبات الياء وقفاً هذا منه ترك لقوله: إنه يتبع الخط في الوقف ، قال: وكأن أبا عمرو أغفل أن يكون هذا الحرف رأس آية. وقال الحافظ أبو الداني بعد ذكره ما قدمنا قول أبي عمرو لعبيد بن عقيل دليل على أنه لم يذهب على أنه رأس آية في بعض العدد إذ خيره ، فقال : إن عددتها فأسقط الياء على مذهبه في غير الفواصل ، وإن لم تعدّها فأثبت الياء وانصبها على مذهبه في غير الفواصل ، وعند استقبال الياء بالألف واللام .
(قلت): والذي لم يعدّها آية هو المكي والمدني الأول فقط ،وعدّها وغيرهما آية ، فعلى ما قرروا يكون أبو عمروا اتبع في ترك عدّها المكي والمدني الأول ،إذ ما كان من أصل مذهبه إتباع أهل الحجاز، وعنهم أخذ القراءة أولاً ، واتبع في عدّها أهل بلدة البصرة وغيرها ،وعنهم أخذ القراءة ثانياً ،فهو في الحالين متبع القراءة والعدد ، ولذلك خيّر في المذهبين والله تعالى أعلم.)ا.هـ

*قال النويري : بَشِّرْ عِبَادِ افْتَحْ يَقُو..........بِالْ  خُلْفِ وَالْوَقْفُ يَلِي خُلْفَ ظُبَى
تنبيه:
قد تبين لك من هذا أن قوله: (والوقف) مفرع على قوله: (افتح) لا على مطلق الخلاف. وتبين لك أيضا أن للسوسي ثلاثة أوجه:
1.الإثبات في الحالين.2.والحذف فيهما.3.والإثبات وصلا والحذف وقفا.
فإن قلت: من أين يفهم  من عبارته  الثلاثة؟ قلت: لما حكي الخلاف أولا في فتحها وصلا، علم أن الخلاف دائر بين ثبوتها مفتوحة وبين حذفها، وكل من قال بثبوتها فتحها، ولم يقل أحد بثبوتها ساكنة؛ للزوم اجتماع ساكنين أو لأنهما حرف علة ، ويلزم منه أن من قال بعدم فتحها حذفها للساكنين، ويلزم من حذفها وصلا حذفها وقفا؛ لأن قاعدته العكس، وهذا هو الثانى من الثلاثة.
أما القائلون بفتحها فحكى عنهم خلاف في الوقف، فمن أثبتها فقد أثبتها فيهما، وهو الأول، ومن حذفها فقد أثبتها وصلا لا وقفا، وهو الثالث.)ا.هـ

*(والأصبهانى كالأزرق استقر مع ترن واتبعون ) هذا الكلام يدل على أن العلامة ابن الجزري خالف ما أصلّه من قبل بقوله (وحيث جا رمز لورش فهو لأزرق لدي الأصول ) وهذا ما ذكره ابن الناظم.
وهذا الكلام من وجهة نظري غير سديد ؛لأن ابن الجزري استخدم رمز (الجيم ) للأزرق فقط ، وعندما أراد أن يدخل الأصبهاني مع الأزرق أدخله بقيد جديد وهو قوله (والأصبهانى كالأزرق استقر مع ترن واتبعون ) ومادام نص على اسمه صريحا فدل على أنه سيذكر مذهبه منفردا ، كما فعل في باب الهمز المفرد حيث أصل للأصبهاني (والأصبهاني مطلقا ...) ثم ذكر الذئب مثلا للأزرق بقوله(والذئب جانيه ) هل يقال مثلا أنه ذكر الأزرق فيكون الأصبهاني كقالون ؟ بالطبع لا ..والفرق بين ما ذكره في الهمز المفرد وهنا تقديم الأصبهاني في الهمز ، وتأخيره هنا ..فكيف يقال :إن ابن الجزري خالف ما أصلّه ؟والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

تفريع:
مذاهب جمع القراءات :
طريقة القراء في الجمع مختلفة ، وأبدأ باختلافهم في الترتيب ،قال النويري : ..وكان بعضهم يراعى فى الجمع نوعا آخر وهو التناسب، فكان إذا ابتدأ مثلا بالقصر أتى بالمرتبة التى فوقه، ثم كذلك إلى آخر مراتب المد ، وإن ابتدأ بالمد المشبع تنازل إلى القصر، فإن ابتدأ  بالفتح أتى ببين بين ثم بالمحض، أو النقل أتى بالتحقيق ثم السكت القليل ثم ما فوقه.)ا.هـ
أقول : وهذه الطريقة ليست مشهورة في هذا الزمان ، بل أصبح الخلاف الآن مبني على وجود الراوي أو القاري وتقديمه بحسب ترتيبه .وقال في النشر:والذي أخذته عن شيوخي بمصر والشام وغيرهما الابتداء لورش من طريق الأزرق ثم الأصبهاني ثم قالون ثم أبي جعفر ثم كثير ثم أبي عمرو ثم يعقوب ثم ابن عامر ثم عاصم ثم حمزة ثم الكسائي ثم خلف، وهذا أخذته غالبا؛ وفائدة الترتيب أن يكون علما بما قرئ وما لم يقرأ فلا يفوته شيء...)ا.هـ
وقال النويري في شرحه : وزاد أبو الحسن القيجاطى خامسا: وهو أن يرتب فيأتى بقالون قبل ورش، وبقنبل بعد  البزى، بحسب ترتيبهم.
وقال القيجاطى: وهو أسهل الشروط؛ فإن الشيوخ كانوا لا يكرهون هذا كما يكرهون ما مثله، فيجوز ذلك لضرورة ولغير ضرورة، والأحسن أن يبدأ بما بدأ به المؤلفون فى كتبهم. انتهى. قال المصنف: وفيه نظر، بل الذين أدركناهم من الحذاق المستحضرين لا يعدون الماهر إلا من لا يلتزم تقديم شخص بعينه)ا.هـ
وطريقة القيجاطي هي الطريقة المشهورة فكثير من القراء يبتدئون بقالون ويقدمونه على ورش وهكذا بحسب ترتيب الشاطبية والطيبة ، وهذا الذي استقرّ عليه كثير من الشيوخ الذين يأخذون بالجمع ، نعم.. إذا نسي القارئ راويا يكفيه الإتيان بالراوي الذي نسيه دون إعادة الترتيب من أوله للمشقة . ولا يختلف هذا الترتيب إلا عند جمع الماهر ، وستأتي طريقة جمعه إن شاء الله.
·   اختلافهم في تقديم الأوجه : 
وهذا يكون لأصحاب الخُلف ، فمن قرأ بالقصر والتوسط أيهما يقدم عند الابتداء ؟
فالذي عليه عمل كثير من شيوخنا أنهم يقدمون ما اتفق عليه الراويان:
اتفق قالون وورش في فتح ذوات الياء ، فيقدم الفتح على التقليل لورش ، وكذا يقدم قصر البدل لورش لاتفاقه مع قالون .
وكذا يقدم لخَلاد السكت على (ال) لاتفاقه مع خَلَف ، ويقدم لخَلف عدم السكت على المفصول (من ءامن) وصلا لاتفاقه مع خلاد وهكذا .
وقد يختلفون في بعض الكلمات كفتح التوراة لقالون مع أنه متفق مع ورش في التقليل ، ويقدمون في الوقف على نحو (عذاب أليم ) السكت على عدمه لخلف مع أنهما اتفقا في عدم السكت فيكون ترتيبهم (النقل ـ السكت ـ عدم السكت ) بينما على القاعدة يكون الترتيب (النقل ـ عدم السكت ـ السكت ) .
وعموما هذه الخلافات لا تضر .
أنواع الجمع :
الأول: الجمع بالحرف:
والحرف لغة : الطرف .
إنما سمّي الحرف حرفاً؛ لأنه طرف في الكلام .
وسمّيت الكلمة حرفاً؛ لأنها طرف في الجملة .
وذكر ابن الجزري استعمالا آخر لمعنى الحرف حيث قال : (... واشتهر عنهم تسميتها بالحرف، فقيل: حرف ابن مسعود، وحرف أبي، وحرف زيد بن ثابت ....الخ. وليست هذه الحروف بالطبع هي الأحرف السبعة التي بسطنا القول فيها ...)ا.هـ
قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله عند شرحه لطريقة هذا النوع من الجمع :
 الجمع بالحرف : حيث يبدأ القارئ في القراءة ، حتى إذا بلغ كلمة فيها اختلاف بين القراء سواء في الأصول أو الفرش فإنه يعيد تلك الكلمة بمفردها،فيستوفي ما للقراء فيها من وجوه ، ثم يستأنف. وإذا بلغ خلافاً يتعلق باجتماع كلمتين كالإدغامات والمدود العارضة والمنفصلة وقف على الثانية منها، ثم يعيد أوجه القراءات حتى يستوفي الأحكام . وقد أخذ قراء مصر بهذا المذاهب، وهو بلا شك أسهل في الأداء.)ا.هـ
مثال لجمع الحرف : 
«الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون»
يبدأ بالتحقيق في (يؤمنون) ثم الإبدال .
ثم الصلاة بترقيق اللام ، ثم تفخيمها ، ثم إسكان الميم (رزقناهم ) ثم الصلة ، وعلى جمع الماهر يبدأ بتفخيم اللام لأنه بدأ بالإبدال وأول المبدلين الأزرق عن ورش ، ثم بترقيق اللام ، ثم الإسكان ثم الصلة .
مثال آخر : « والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون »
تحقق وتبدل في «يؤمنون» ثم بالقصر والتوسط والطول ، وسكت المد لحمزة في « بما أنزل » وكذا في «وما أنزل من قبلك» ، ومن قرأ من الشاطبية ترك سكت المد المنفصل لحمزة ، ولك أن تفرد المدين ؛ أي تأتي بالمنفصل الأول فقط مع الثلاثة أوجه ، ثم تأتي بالمنفصل الثاني فقط ـ ولك جمعهما ؛أي تقصر في المنفصل الأول والثاني لقربهما ، ثم توسطهما ، ثم تشبعهما ـ ، «بالآخرة هم» التحقيق ، ثم النقل مع أوجه البدل ، ثم السكت ، «هم يوقنون» إسكان ثم صلة . وقس على ذلك .
وقد بيّن الإمام ابن الجزري عيب هذا الجمع فقال :
 ولكن أداء القراءة على هذا الوجه يذهب بكثير من دلالات الآي ، وربما غير معانيها، وأدى إلى ضياع الخشوع ، والهيبة ، المتوخاة من القراءة أصلاً. )ا.هـ
الجمع بالوقف : 

يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الجمع بالوقف : 
وقد تقدم أن الوقف قد يكون على وقف جائز ، أو على رأس آية ، والقراءة بالوقف على الآية يستوعب أكثر الوجوه ، وأطول زمانا .
طريقة جمع الوقف :
لابد لك أن تعلم بعض الأمور في هذا الجمع .
* البدء يكون بقالون لنهاية الآية .
 * عطف أقرب كلمة فيها قراءة لنهاية الآية ، بشرط ألا تكون له كلمة سابقة له فيها قراءة .
*إذا اجتمع عدّة قراء على كلمة يقدم صاحب الرتبة ؛ أي الأول في ترتيب المتن .
مثال لهذه القاعدة : لو افترضنا أن القراء في آية اختلفوا في خمسة مواضع (1 ـ 2ـ 3ـ 4ـ 5) فنبدأ بقالون من أول الآية إلى انتهاء الآية (أو الوقف ) ، ثم نعطف أقرب قارئ لنهاية الآية فنأتي برقم (5) فتنتهي قراءته .
 ثم نأتي برقم (4) ثم (3) ثم (2) ثم (1) هكذا تكون طريقة الجمع .
بشرط أن رقم (5) مثلا لا يشترك مع رقم (2) في القراءة فإن اشترك فنبدأ له من رقم (2)  .
فإذا كان رقم (4) مثلا له وجهان وجه في (1) ووجه في (4) نأتي له بالوجه الأقرب لنهاية الآية (4) ثم نأتي بالوجه الآخر (1) حين تأتي قراءة رقم (1) .
وإليك مثال عملي من طريق الطيبة : 
قوله تعالى: وَالَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوالَهُمْ رِئاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ)
1. أموالهم: ميم الجمع.
 2. رئاء: الطويل لأصحابه ولاحظ فيها إبدال الهمزة ياء مفتوحة فى الحالين لأبى جعفر .
 3. الناس: توقف دورى أبى عمرو فى الإمالة. فله فيها الفتح والإمالة.
 4. يؤمنون:إبدال الهمز للأزرق وسبق توقفه وكذلك الإبدال للأصبهاني ولأبى جعفر ووجه لأبى عمرو.
 5. الآخر: السكت هنا أولا لابن ذكوان وحفص وإدريس.
البدء بقالون.وهذا معنى قاعدة (البدء يكون بقالون لنهاية الآية .).
 (الآخر)وهي رقم (5) بالسكت لابن ذكوان ؛ لأن (الآخر) أقرب كلمة لنهاية الآية فيها خلاف بين القراء ، وابن ذكوان ليست له خلاف سابق  (ماعدا طول النقاش ) ..وهذا معني (عطف أقرب كلمة فيها قراءة لنهاية الآية.).
ولا يأتي نقل الأزرق وسكت حمزة ؛ لأن حمزة له قراءة سابقة وهي كلمة (رئاء) ، وكذا قراءة الأصبهاني لإبدال (يومنون) وهذا معنى القول (عطف أقرب كلمة فيها قراءة لنهاية الآية بشرط ألا تكون له كلمة سابقة له فيها قراءة .).
ثم نعطف رقم (4) (يؤمنون) إبدال الهمز للأصبهاني ووجه لأبى عمرو.
ولا تأتي قراءة الأزرق وأبو جعفر لوجود قراءة لهما سابقا .
ثم نعطف رقم (3) (الناس) دورى أبى عمرو بالإمالة.
ثم نعطف رقم (2) ( رئاء ) المد الطويل لأصحابه .ونبدأ بمن كان ترتيبه متقدم في المتن وهو الأزرق لأن النقاش وحمزة متأخران عنه في الترتيب ، وهذا معنى (إذا اجتمع عدّة قراء على كلمة يقدم صاحب الرتبة ؛ أي الأول في ترتيب المتن) .
 ولا تأتي قراءة إبدال الهمزة ياء مفتوحة فى الحالين(رياء)  لأبى جعفر لوجود قراءة له سابقا.
ثم نعطف رقم (1) (أموالهم) ميم الجمع لقالون ، ثم أبي جعفر .
ولاحظ عند الإتيان بقراءة قارئ مراعاة سائر قراءته مثل قراءة الأزرق بالطويل فلابد من إبدال الهمز (يومنون) والنقل وثلاثة البدل (الآخر).وهكذا بقية القراءة يجب مراعاة قراءتهم.والله أعلم>


أما من الشاطبية فيتغير الجمع لأن من يقرأ (الآخر) بنقل أو سكت لا يتأتى له الوجه لوجود قراءة سابقة الطول في (رئاء) ،فلا يصح أن تقرأ بالنقل أو السكت على قراءة ( التوسط في المتصل )، فتنتقل لما بعده (يومنون) للسوسي، ثم (الناس ) الإمالة للدوري ، ثم (رئاء) ثم (أموالهم) . والله أعلم

النوع الثاني : جمع الماهر
يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

جمع الماهر  
فيه شروط الجمع بالوقف إلا أنك تبتدئ بالقارئ التي تنتهي بقراءته الآية .
*مثال لجمع الماهر من طريق الطيبة :*
سورة آل عمران 
( الم) : قالون .ثم أبوجعفر بالسكت 
( الله لا إله إلا هو الحيّ القيوم ) : أبو جعفر بقصر المنفصل، ثم قالون بتوسطه ، الأزرق بالطول ، سكت حمزة على مد المنفصل .
( نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِما بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْراةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ )
انتهت الآية السابقة بحمزة على سكت المنفصل ، فيبدأ له بالوجه الذي أنهى به قراءته وهو سكت المنفصل ، فيترتب على ذلك إمالة التوراة وليس التقليل.
حمزة (ويوافقه الأصبهاني )بإمالة ( التوراة ) والنقل في (الإنجيل) للوقف ، وبدأنا بإمالة التوراة وليس النقل ؛ لأنه لا يتأتى له التقليل في ( التوراة ) على سكت المنفصل (ولا تضجع التوراة مع سكت أل وشىء ... ولا تسكتن فى حرف مد مقللا) . 
ثم نعطف (الإنجيل) بالتحقيق لأبي عمرو وموافقيه على إمالة (التوراة ) .
ثم السكت على (الإنجيل) لابن ذكوان ، ويوافقه حمزة . وإتيان حمزة هنا على السكت لعدم وجود سكت المنفصل بخلاف ما بدأنا به الآية له .
وبعد الانتهاء من كلمة (الإنجيل ) على إمالة (التوراة ) نعود لـ (التوراة )فتفتح لقالون .
ثم سكت حفص .
ثم قالون بتقليل ( التوراة ) .
ثم النقل للأزرق
ثم السكت على (ال) لحمزة .
ابن كثير بصلة هاء الضمير في (يديه).
ثم غنة النون في اللام في (مصدقا لما ) لقالون بفتح التوراة .ولا يندرج حفص معه هنا لقوله (وما غن مع سكت سوى نجل أخرم *على غير موصول)
ثم قالون بالتقليل (التوراة).(ثم للأزرق لمن يأخذ له بالغنة في اللام) 
أبو عمرو بالإمالة 
ثم نعطف عليه ابن الأخرم بالسكت على (الإنجيل ).
أبو عمرو بالإدغام في (الْكِتابَ بِالْحَقِّ)مع ترك الغنة مع إمالة (التوراة ) 
ثم مع الغنة ويندرج معه يعقوب على وجه الغنة بفتح التوراة ؛ لأن الإدغام له تتعين عليه الغنة . 
فتنتهي الآية بعقوب .
***
(مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَأَنزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ )
البدء بيعقوب بالغنة في (هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ) ؛ لأن وجه الغنة آخر وجه له في الآية السابقة .
ثم الصلة لقالون وموافقيه . (ثم الأزرق بثلاثة البدل لمن يأخذ بالغنة للأزرق ) 
 ثم إمالة الناس للدوري .
 ثم ترك الغنة لقالون .
 ثم خلف بترك الغنة في الواو (شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ) .
 ثم الصلة  .
ثم إمالة الناس للدوري .
(إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء )
البدء بالدوري .
ثم عطف هشام بأوجه (السماء) وقفا .
النقاش بالطويل (السماء)
الأصبهاني بالنقل في (الأرض)
الأزرق بالتوسط (شئ) ونقل ( الارض) والطول في المتصل .
ثم سكت ابن ذكوان ويوافقه حفص .
ثم النقاش بالطول .
صلة ابن كثير (عليه).
التقليل للأزرق بقراءته .
الإمالة لحمزة في(لا يخفى ) وسكت (شَيْءٌ ـ الأَرْضِ) ، وأوجهه في (السماء ) وقفا .
إدريس عن خلف بالتوسط في (السماء) 
حمزة :توسط (شئ ) مع سكت (الأرض) وأوجهه في (السماء ) وقفا .
حمزة بترك السكت 
الكسائي بالتوسط (السماء) 
******
(هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاء لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ)
الكسائي بالتوسط (لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ) .
ثم القصر لقالون .
ثم النقاش بالطول في المتصل والمنفصل .
النقل للأزرق في (الأرحام) على تفخيم الراء المضمومة .
 ثم الأصبهاني.
ثم السكت لابن ذكوان .
ثم طول النقاش .
ثم حمزة بسكت المنفصل .
ثم حمزة بسكت المتصل.
 ثم الصلة بالقصر والتوسط .
ثم الأزرق بترقيق الراء
******** 
أما من طريق الشاطبية والدرة فالتالي:
( الم) : قالون .ثم أبوجعفر بالسكت 
( الله لا إله إلا هو الحيّ القيوم ) : أبو جعفر بقصر المنفصل، ثم قالون بتوسطه ، ورش بالطول .
( نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِما بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْراةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ )

انتهت الآية السابقة بورش ، فالبدء يكون لورش بتقليل ( التوراة ) والنقل في (الإنجيل) 
ثم نعطف (الإنجيل) بالتحقيق لقالون .
والنقل لحمزة .
فتح (التوراة ) لقالون 
الدوري وموافقيه على إمالة (التوراة ) .
صلة ابن كثير (يديه )
إدغام السوسي .
**** 
 (مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَأَنزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ )
البدء بالسوسي .
ثم الصلة لقالون .
ثم ورش بثلاثة البدل.
ثم إمالة الناس للدوري .
**** 
 (إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء )
البدء بالدوري .
ثم عطف هشام بأوجه (السماء) وقفا .
ورش بالتوسط (شئ) ونقل ( الارض) والطول في المتصل .
صلة ابن كثير (عليه).
التقليل لورش بقراءته .
الإمالة لحمزة في(لا يخفى ) وسكت (شَيْءٌ ـ الأَرْضِ) ، وأوجهه في (السماء ) وقفا .
الكسائي بالتوسط (السماء) 
******
(هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاء لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ)
الكسائي بالتوسط (لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ) .
ثم القصر لقالون .
ثم خلاد بالطول في المتصل والمنفصل .
ثم حمزة بالسكت .
ثم الصلة لقالون بالقصر والتوسط .
ثم ورش بترقيق الراء وقراءته المعروفة . 

تنبيهات :

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

*قيل أن أول من جمع القراءات هو ابن مهران بُعَيْد تسبيع ابن مجاهد "حقق ذلك الشيخ عمر مالم في كتابه جمع القراءات ص51 .

*قال في النشر : أحدهما الجمع بالحرف... وهذا مذهب المصريين)ا.هـ
فكثير  ممن يتحدثون عن الجمع من المحدثين يذكرون كلام ابن الجزري القديم على انه  مذهب المصريين الآن ، فلابد من التنبيه أن القراء المصريين يُقرئون الآن  بجمع الوقف إلا القليل منهم ، فصار الأصل الآن الجمع بالوقف لا الجمع  بالحرف ، ولابد من التنبيه على ذلك .

* يستحسن الوقف بالروم في  مواطن الخلاف وقفا مثل ((بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۖ وَإِذَا  قَضَىٰ أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (117) ))
فكلمة ( فيكون ) تُقرأ بالرفع والنصب فعند القراءة لأصحاب الرفع يفضل الإتيان بالروم ، أما القراءة بالنصب فيقف بالسكون .

 **إذا نسي القارئ راويًا فلا حاجة لإعادة الترتيب ، ويكفي الإتيان بالقارئ الذي نُسي وفقط .

*التحرير  على أوجه التكبير غير مستساغ ؛ لأن التكبير ليس من القرآن وهو ذكر يشبه  الاستعاذة ، فكيف يحرر وجه ليس من القرآن على أوجه وردت بالرواية ؟
ولذا أجاد الشيخ الزيات في ترك التحرير على التكبير .

*استقرّ الإقراء على ترك القراءة بتفاوت المدود أي الإتيان بوجهي الثلاث حركات والخمس حركات ، وقليل من يأخذ بتفاوت المدود . 
 ******************************  **

انتهت بفضل الله تعالى أصول المتون الثلاثة ، وأسأل الله أن يتقبلها مني وأن يجعلها لي زخرا في الدنيا والآخرة .آمين . والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

فرش الحروف .. سورة البقرة

الطيبة  : وَمَا يُخَادِعُونَ يَخْدَعُونَا * * * كَنْزٌ ثَوىَ
الشاطبية : وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ الْفَتْحَ مِنْ قَبْلِ سَاكِنٍ * وَبَعْدُ ذَكَا وَالْغَيْرُ كَالْحَرْفِ أَوَّلاَ 
الدرة  : يَخْدَعُونَ اعْلَمْ حِجًى 
قرأ الكوفيون وابن عامر وأبو جعفر ويعقوب بفتح الياء وإسكان الخاء، وحذف الألف، وفتح الدال (وما يخدعون) .
والباقون : بضم الياء وفتح الخاء، وإثبات ألف بعدها، وكسر الدال. «وما يخادعون» .
في الطيبة لفظ بالحرفين (وَمَا يُخَادِعُونَ يَخْدَعُونَا ) وزيادة (ما ) قبل (يخدعون ) ليخرج  (يُخادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا)في البقرة ، وكذا (إِنَّ الْمُنافِقِينَ يُخادِعُونَ اللَّهَ (سورة النساء آية 142)؛ لأنهما لا يوجد قبلهما (ما ) .
ولا تدخل (وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَخْدَعُوكَ)(سور  ة الأنفال آية 62) لعدم التشابه لوجود الكاف في آخره بخلاف الباقين توجد النون في آخره . والله أعلم
وفي الشاطبية : ذكر السكون بين الفتحتين ، ليدلّك على حذف الألف ؛ لأن الألف لا يكون ما قبله إلا مفتوحا ، فإذا سكن حذف الألف .ثم أحال قراءة الباقين إلى ما ليس فيه خلاف (وَالْغَيْرُ كَالْحَرْفِ أَوَّلاَ) .والله أعلم
قال الشيخ محيسن : «وما يخدعون» ... على أنها مضارع «خدع» الثلاثي.
يقال: «خدعه» كمنعه خدعا: بمعنى ختله وأراد به المكروه من حيث لا يعلم، كأختدعه، فانخدع.
    والاسم: الخديعة، والحرب خدعة، مثلثة: أي تنقضي بخدعة. والخدعة- بالضم- من يخدعه الناس كثيرا.)ا.هـ
       ******************************
الطيبة :... اضْمُمْ شُدَّ يَكْذِبُونَا ...كَمَا سَمَا
الشاطبية :    وخَفَّفَ كُوفٍ يَكْذِبُونَ وَيَاؤُهُ* بِفَتْحٍ وَلِلْبَاقِينَ ضُمَّ وَثُقِّلاَ
قرأ «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب»، «يُكَذِّبُونَ» بضم الياء، وفتح الكاف، وكسر الذال مشددة .
والباقون : وهم الكوفيون بالفتح وهو ضد الضم ، والتخفيف وهو ضد التشديد (يَكْذِبُونَ)
(وَلَهُمْ عَذابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِما كانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ )(سورة البقرة آية 10)
قال الشيخ محيسن : والقراءتان ظاهرتان، فإن المنافقين وصفوا في مواضع من القرآن بأنهم كاذبون نحو «بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون» ومع كونهم كاذبين هم يكذبون أيضا لقوله تعالى: «وما هم بمؤمنين» لأن من لم يكن مصدقا مكذب.)ا.هـ
                ******************************  **
  الطيبة :  وَقِيلَ غِيضَ جِي أَشِمْ   * * * فِي كَسْرِهَا الضَّمَّ رَجَا غِنىً لَزِمْ
            وَحِيلَ سِيقَ كَمْ رَسَا غَيْثٌ وَسِي * * * سِيئَتْ مَدًا رَحْبٍ غَلاَلَةٌ كُسِيِ
الشاطبية  :     وَقِيلَ وَغِيضَ ثُمَّ جِيءَ يُشِمُّهَا لَدى كَسْرِهَا ضَمَّا رِجَالٌ لِتَكْمُلاَ
                 وَحِيلَ بِإِشْمَامٍ وَسِيقَ كَمَا رَسَا وَسِيءَ وَسِيئَتْ كَانَ رَاوِيهِ أَنْبَلاَ
الدرة :        واشْمِمًا طِلاَ ... بقِيلَ وَمَا مَعْهُو
الإشمام هنا ليس ليس معناه الإشارة بالشفتين دون إحداث صوت ، وقاعدة مكي أن أي إشمام في محرك بصوت ، وفي ساكن بلا صوت ، فيكون المراد هنا الإشمام بصوت ؛أي خلط الحركة بالحركة والحرف بالحرف فينحى بالكسر نحو الضمة والياء بعدها نحو الواو .
قال السخاوي ذاكرا بعض الهيئات الخاطئة : ...وإن شئت أومأت بشفتيك قبل اللفظ بالحرف المشم الذي تومئ إلى حركته، وإن شئت بعده، وإن شئت معه. قال أبو عمرو: وهذا كله خطأ باطل لاشك فيه..)ا.هـ
فخلاف القراء انحصر في أداءين اثنين :
الأول : ينحى بالكسر نحو الضمة ، والياء بعدها نحو الواو . وهذا مذهب الداني والسخاوي وأبي شامة وابن الجزري وغيرهم .
الثاني :أن يلفظ على الفاء بحركة تامة مركبة من حركتين إفرازا لا شيوعا : جزء  الضمة مقدم ؛ وهو أقل، ويليه جزء الكسرة ، وهو أكثر؛ ومن ثَمّ تمحضت الياء.وهذا مذهب الجعبري والنويري والبنا ـ صاحب الإتحاف ـ والضباع وغيرهم .
ومعنى : إفرازا ، جعلها مفصولة .لا شيوعا : أي لا يمتد أثرها لما بعدها وهو معناه الانتشار ...ومعنى هذا القول على المذهب الثاني أن تأتي بجزء من الضم أولا وهو الأقل ، ثم تأتي بجزء الكسر وهو الأكثر ، ثم تأتي بياء خالصة ؛ لأن إشمام القاف بالحركتين لم تتأثر بهما الياء ، وهذا بخلاف المذهب الأول التي تأثرت الياء بالحركة المركبة في القاف من (قيل) فجاءت بين الياء والواو .
قال السخاوي : قد ذكرت مراد القراء بهذه التسمية وغيرها والغرض بهذا الإشمام الذي هو حركة مركبة من حركتين ، ضمة ،وكسرة للدلالة على ها تين الحركتين في الأصل .)ا.هـ
وق اتفق الفريقان أن جزء الضمة مقدم وهو ظاهر في أصحاب القول الثاني ، ويؤخذ من كلام السخاوي (ضمة ،وكسرة) تقديم الضم .
وأيضا اتفق الفريقان على أن الكسرة أكثر من الضم .
 أما إشمام الياء فالياء أكثر من الواو عند أصحاب المذهب الأول ، قال المالقي"اعلم أن حقيقة هذا الإشمام .... بل لا بد ظن أن يكون الغالب في النطق لفظ الكسرة ولفظ الياء ،ونظير ذلك الإمالة فإنك إذا أملت الفتحة والألف سرى مع الفتحة شوب من لفظ الكسرة ،ومع الألف شوب من صوت الياء من غير انتهاء إلي الكسر الخالص والياء الخالصة )ا0هـ
وقد يقول قائل : إنه خلاف نظري ولكنهما يتفقان أداء .
أقول: ليس الأمر كذلك فقد أنكر الجعبري على القائلين بجعل (الياء) بين الياء والواو : وتنظير مكي بالإمالة توّهم الشيوع ، قال الحافظ : ياء نحو الواو ؛ إذ هى تابعة لحركة سابقها " . وليس كذلك لذلك وكأنه توّهم الشيوع )ا.هـ
والوجهان لهما أثر في القديم ، وهو خلاف سائغ ، والذي أميل إليه جعل الياء بينها وبين الواو ؛ إذ لما ضم أوله (قُول) جاءت الواو ، ولما كسر (قِيل) جاءت ياء بالتبعية ، فإذا ركبت القاف من حركتين ، ركبت الياء من حرفين بالتبعية .وهما لغتنان من لغات العرب .والله أعلم
 قوله في الدرة (بقيل وما معهو ) أي قيل وغيض جئ وحيل وبابه .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

*الطيبة : وَتُرْجَعُوا الضَّمَّ افْتَحًا واكْسِرْ ظَمَا * إِنْ كَانَ لِلأُخْرَى وَذُو يَوْمًا حِمَا .
الشاطبية : .... تُرْجَعُونَ قُلْ بِضَمٍّ وَفَتْحٍ عَنْ سِوى وَلَدِ الْعُلاَ
الدرة :   وَيُرْجَعُ كَيْفَ جَا **إِذَا كَانَ لِلأُخْرَى فَسَمِّ حُلًى حَلاَ
قوله (وَتُرْجَعُوا ..إن كَانَ لِلأُخْرَى) أي إذا كان الرجوع المقصود به في الآية  للآخرة ؛ أي "ترجعون "إليه في الآخرة  ـ كما ستأتي الأمثلة ـ ، أما الرجوع في نحو (صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون)فليس رجوعا للآخرة ؛بل رجعوهم هنا المقصود به في الدنيا .
قرأ يعقوب (ترجعون ـ يرجعون) بفتح الياء أو التاء ، وكسر الجيم ، في جميع القرآن .
وأول هذه المواضع فيما قرئ بالتاء (تُرجَعون ) (ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 28) ، وآخرها(من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها ثم إلى ربكم تُرْجَعُونَ) سورة الجاثية – آية(15)
وأول هذه المواضع فيما قرئ بالياء (يرجعون )( ..وله اسلم من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها واليه يُرجَعون)آل عمران ، وآخرها (فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا يُرجَعون) في غافر
ووافقه أبو عمرو في قوله تعالى (وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ)(سورة البقرة آية 281).وهو معنى قوله (وَذُو يَوْمًا) أي كلمة (ترجعون ) المصاحبة لـ(يوما) 
وذكره في الشاطبية دون تقييد لأنه ذكره بعد قوله (وتصدقوا خف نما )فعلم أنه يقصد (ترجعون ) بعد (تصدقوا) ، وذكر بقية الخلاف في سورها .
قوله في الدرة: (فسمّ) أي بناء للفاعل ؛ سواء كان غيبا أو خطابا أي بفتح الياء أو التاء .
فائدة: ما قرئ لحفص بالضم والفتح، اقرأه ليعقوب بالفتح والكسر . 
******** 
الطيبة : وَتُرْجَعُوا الضَّمَّ افْتَحًا واكْسِرْ ...والْقَصَصُ اْلأُولَى أَتَى ظُلْماً شَفَا 
الشاطبية :  نَمَا نَفَرٌ بِالضَّمِّ وَالْفَتْحِ يَرْجِعُونَ .. (سورة القصص)
الدرة :   وَيُرْجَعُ ...فَسَمِّ..اتل..و  اعْكِسْ أَوَّلَ الْقَصِّ 
قرأ نافع ، وحمزة ، والكسائي ، وخلف العاشر ، ويعقوب (لا يَرْجِعُونَ) بالفتح في الياء ، والكسر في الجيم .
وذكر في الشاطبية قراءة الضم في الياء ، والكسر في الجيم عكس قراءة الطيبة ، لعاصم وابن كثير وأبو عمر وابن عامر .ومعهم أبو جعفر من الدرة كما سيأتي ـ بإذن الله ـ.
وفي الدرة : سبق أن (سمّ) بناء للفاعل "فتح الياء وكسر الجيم " (اتل)رمز لأبي جعفر ، وقوله(وَاعْكِسْ أَوَّلَ الْقَصِّ) أي كلمة(سمّ) عكسها يكون البناء للمجهول معناه ضم الياء وفتح الجيم .
(وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنا لا يُرْجَعُونَ) (سورة القصص آية 39).
********** 
الطيبة : وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ظِلُّهُمْ شَفَا وَفَا
الطيبة: شَرِيفٌ... وَتُرْجَعُونَ في الضَّمِّ فَتْحٌ وَاكْسِرِ الْجيمَ وَاكْمُلاَ(سورة المؤمنون)
الدرة :   وَيُرْجَعُ كَيْفَ جَا  إِذَا كَانَ لِلأُخْرَى فَسَمِّ حُلًى حَلاَ
قرأ يعقوب حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، (لا يَرْجِعُونَ) بالفتح في الياء ، والكسر في الجيم . ( وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنا لا تُرْجَعُونَ )(سورة المؤمنون آية 115).والباقون بضم الياء وفتح الجيم .
*********** 
الطيبة : وَتُرْجَعُوا الضَّمَّ افْتَحًا واكْسِرْ.. ظِلُّهُمْ شَفَا وفا.. الاُمُورُ هُمْ والشَّامِ ...
الشاطبية :   وَفي التَّاء فَاضْمُمْ وَافْتَحِ الْجِيمَ تَرْجِعُ الأُمُورُ سَمَا نَصَّا وَحَيْثُ تَنَزَّلاَ
الدرة :   وَيُرْجَعُ كَيْفَ جَا ..فَسَمِّ حُلًى حَلاَ..وَالاَمْر  ُ اتْلُ
قوله ( هم ) المقصود بهم (ظِلُّهُمْ شَفَا) ومعهم (الشَّامِ) ، قرأ يعقوب ابن عامر، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر ، (الأمور) أي بالجمع حيث وقع بالفتح في الياء ، والكسر في الجيم (ترجع الأمور ) ، وذكر في الشاطبية قراءة ضم الياء وفتح الجيم لـ(سَمَا نَصَّا) وهم نافع وابن كثير وأبو عمرو وعاصم وافقهم أبو جعفر من الدرة .
قوله (وفا ) أي من الوفاء وهي مكملة للبيت .
******** 
الطيبة : وَتُرْجَعُوا الضَّمَّ افْتَحًا واكْسِرْ ...وَاعْكِسْ إِذْ عَفَا * * * الاَمْرُ 
الشاطبية : ...... وَيَرْجِعُ فِيه الضَّمُّ وَالْفَتْحُ إِذّ عَلاَ(سورة هود)
الدرة : وَيُرْجَعُ ...فَسَمِّ..والام   اتل ... 
قوله(الأمر) أي المفرد ، قرأ نافع ، وحفص بعكس ترجمة الباب(الضَّمَّ افْتَحًا واكْسِرْ) أي بالضم في الياء والفتح في الجيم . والباقون بفتح الياء وكسر الجيم .
(وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ )(سورة هود آية 123). 
******************************  ***
الطيبة : وَسَكِّنْ هَاءَ هُوْ هِيْ بَعْدَ فَا ... وَاوٍ وَلاَمٍ رُدْ ثَنَا بَلْ حُزْ 
الشاطبية: وَهَا هُوَ بَعْدَ الْوَاوِ وَالْفَا وَلاَمِهَا *وَهَا هِيَ أَسْكِنْ رَاضِياً بَارِداً حَلاَ
الدرة : هُو وَهِي يُمِلَّ هْوَ ثُمَّ هْوَ اسْكِنًا أُدْ .. وَحُمِّلاَ فَحَرِّكْ
قرأ قالون، وأبو عمرو، والكسائي، وأبو جعفر بإسكان الهاء.من (هو ـ هي ) إذا سبقها «واو» أو «فاء» أو «لام» مثل( وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ )(فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ )(لَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ )  (وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ )(فَهِيَ خاوِيَةٌ ) ( لَهِيَ الْحَيَوانُ )
والباقون بالضم ، وعلم الضم في (هو) والكسر في (هي) في الشاطبية من قوله(وَالضَّمُّ غَيْرُهُمُ *وَكَسْرٌ) أي والضم لـ(هو) وكسر لـ(هي) .
وتقييد الطيبة من لفظه (هُوْ هِيْ)بالضم لـ(هو) والكسر(هي) ؛ لأن الإسكان ضده الفتح .
والباقون بضم الهاء من (هو) والكسر من (هي) .
**** 
الطيبة : وَرُمْ ...ثُمَّ هْوَ وَالْخُلْفُ ...هُوْ وَثُمْ ثَبْتٌ بَدَا
الشاطبية: وَهَا هُوَ .. أَسْكِنْ ...وَثُمَّ هْوَ رُِفْقًا بَانَ وَالضَّمُّ غَيْرُهُمُ *وَكَسْرٌ 
الدرة : .. يُمِلَّ هْوَ ثُمَّ هْوَ اسْكِنًا أُدْ .. وَحُمِّلاَ فَحَرِّكْ
زاد في الطيبة لقالون الإسكان في (ثُمَّ هُوَ) وله الضم من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر الضم في (ثُمَّ هُوَ) وله الإسكان من الدرة .
قرأ الكسائي بلا خلاف، وقرأ وقالون، وأبو جعفر بخلف عنهما، بإسكان الهاء .
بعد «ثم» (ثُمَّ هُوَ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ مِنَ الْمُحْضَرِينَ ) (سورة القصص آية 61).
والباقون بضم الهاء
***
الطيبة : وَالْخُلْفُ يُمِلَّ هُوْ ... ثَبْتٌ بَدَا
الشاطبية : ...وَعَنْ كُلٍّ يُمِلُّ هُوَ انْجَلاَ
الدرة : ...يُمِلَّ هْوَ ... اسْكِنًا أُدْ .. وَحُمِّلاَ فَحَرِّكْ
زاد في الطيبة لقالون الإسكان في (يملّ هو ) وله الضم من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر الضم في (يملّ هو ) وله الإسكان من الدرة .
  قرأ «قالون، وأبو جعفر» بخلف عنهما بإسكان الهاء بعد لفظ «يملّ» ( أَوْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ )(سورة البقرة آية 282).
    والباقون بضم الهاء .
*******
    قال ابن الجزري:... وكسر تا الملائكة .. قبل اسجدوا اضمم ثق والاشمام خفت... خلفا بكل 
الدرة:  وَأَيْنَ اضْمُمْ مَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا
زاد في الطيبة وجه الإشمام لابن وردان ، وله ضم التاء قولا واحد من الدرة .
قرأ«أبو جعفر» بخلف عن «ابن وردان» بضم التاء حال وصل «للملائكة» «باسجدوا» حيث جاء في القرآن الكريم نحو قوله تعالى(وَإِذْ قُلْنا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 34)
    والباقون بكسر التاء كسرة خالصة على الأصل، وكلها لغات صحيحة.
 وكيفية أداء الإشمام : جزء الكسرة مقدم على جزء الضم
  ***************** 
الطيبة وَأَزَالَ فِى أَزَلْ * * * فَوْزٌ
 الشاطبية وَفِي فَأَزَلَّ اللاَّمَ خَفِّفْ لِحَمْزَةٍ وَزِدْ أَلِفًا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ فَتُكَمِّلاَ
 الدرة:... أَزَلَّ فَشَا
قرأ حمزة (أَزَلَّ) بألف بعد الزاي، ولام مخففة (أزال) 
( فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطانُ عَنْها (سورة البقرة) آية 36).
قال النويري (وجه المد: أنه من «أزال» معدى «زلت»، أى: تنحيت
ووجه القصر: أنه من «زل»: وَهَن ، وأزله غيره، فيتحدان، أو من «زل»:
أخطأ )ا.هـ
 **********
 الطيبة وَآدَمُ انْتِصَابُ الرَّفْعِ دَلْ ...وَكَلِمَاَتٌ رَفْعُ كَسْرٍ دِرْهَمِ
الشاطبية وَآدَمَ فَارْفَعْ نَاصِباً كَلِمَاتِهِ بِكَسْرٍ وَلِلْمَكِّيِّ عَكْسٌ تَحَوَّلاَ
قرأ ابن كثير بنصب ميم (ءادم) ، ورفع تاء (كلمات).
( فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِماتٍ ) (سورة البقرة آية 37) 
قال ابن الناظم : .. والمعنى واحد؛ لأن من تلقيته فقد تلقاك .
**********************
الطيبة: لاَخَوْفَ نَوِّنْ رَافِعًا لاَ الْحَضْرَمِي
 الدرة: لاَ خَوْفَ بِالْفَتْحِ حُوِّلاَ
قرأ يعقوب الحضرمي بفتح الفاء، وحذف التنوين (لا خوفَ)
نحو (فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ )(سورة البقرة آية 38)
*******
الطيبة نَوِّنْ رَافِعًا.... رَفَثَ لاَ فُسُوقَ ثِقْ حَقًّا وَلاَ ... جِدَالَ ثَبْتٌ
الشاطبية : وَبِالرَّفْعِ نَوِّنْهُ فَلاَ رَفَثٌ وَلاَ فُسُوقٌ وَلاَ حَقًّا وَزَانَ مُجَمَّلاَ
الدرة :وَارْفَعْ رَفَثْ وَفُسُوقَ ... انْقُلاَ
قرأ (ثق حقا ) وهم أبو جعفر، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب برفع الثاء، والقاف مع التنوين فيهما من قوله تعالى :(فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ) (سورة البقرة آية 197) ، وقرأ الباقون «بفتح الثاء، والقاف، وحذف التنوين فيهما» 
والرفع ضده الفتح ، و نَوِّنْهُ ضده ترك التنوين  
********** 
الطيبة نَوِّنْ رَافِعًا... وَلاَ ... جِدَالَ ثَبْتٌ
الدرة :وَارْفَعْ ..مَعْ ...جِدَالَ ... انْقُلاَ
قرأ أبو جعفر بالرفع والتنوين من قوله تعالى : ( وَلا جِدالٌ فِي الْحَجِّ ) (سورة البقرة آية 197) .
    والباقون بفتح اللام وحذف التنوين (وَلا جِدالَ)
في الدرة : لم ينبه ابن الجزري على التنوين ، فعلم موافقته لنافع في التنوين ، وإنما خالفه فيما ذُكر وهو الرفع .
********* 
الطيبة : نَوِّنْ رَافِعًا... بَيْعَ خُلَّةٌ وَلاَ ...شَفَاعَةٌ لاَ بَيْعَ لاَ خِلاَلَ لاَ ... تَأْثِيمَ لاَ لَغْوَ مَدًا كَنْزٌ وَلاَ
 الشاطبية : وَبِالرَّفْعِ نَوِّنْهُ ...وَلاَ بَيْعَ نَوَّنْهُ وَلاَ خُلَّةٌ وَلاَ شَفَاعَةَ وَارْفَعْهُنَّ ذَا أُسْوَةٍ تَلاَ 
وَلاَ لَغْوَ لاَ تَأْثِيمَ لاَ بَيْعَ مَعْ وَلاَ ...خِلاَلَ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالطُّورِ وُصِّلاَ
 الدرة :وَارْفَعْ رَفَثْ وَفُسُوقَ ... انْقُلاَ
قرأ (مَدًا كَنْزٌ ) نافع، وأبو جعفر، وعاصم، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر بالقيد السابق (بالتنوين والرفع )  قوله تعالى ( لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفاعَةٌ)(سورة البقرة آية 254).وقوله تعالى( لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خِلالٌ)(سورة إبراهيم آية 31). وقوله تعالى: لا لَغْوٌ فِيها وَلا تَأْثِيمٌ (سورة الطور آية 23)
والباقون بالفتح وترك التنوين . 
فكل من فتح هذه الكلمات من قول الناظم (لا خوف ..إلى قوله ولا خلال ) على أنّ «لا» نافية للجنس تعمل عمل «إنّ».
ومن رفع على أنّ «لا» لمجرد النفي ولا عمل لها. انظر شرح الشيخ محيسن 
*************

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة:  يُقْبَلُ أَنِّثْ حَقُّ
 الشاطبية: وَيُقْبَلُ الأُولى أَنَّثُوا دُونَ حَاجِزٍ
قرأ(حَقُّ) ابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب بتاء التأنيث«ولا تُقبل».
وقرأ الباقون بالياء على التذكير «ولا يُقبل» .
 ( وَلا تُقْبَلُ مِنْها شَفاعَةٌ )(سورة البقرة آية 48) .
  (وجه التأنيث : لإسناده إلى «شفاعة» وهي مؤنثة لفظا.
وجه التذكير : لأن تأنيث «شفاعة» غير حقيقي، وكذا للفصل بين الفعل ونائب الفاعل.)انظر شرح د/ محيسن
 ************
الطيبة: وَاعَدْنَا اقْصُرَا ... مَعْ طَهَ اَلاَعْرَافِ حَلاَ ظُلْمٌ ثَرَا
الشاطبية :وَعُدْنَا جَمِيعاً دُونَ مَا أَلِفَ حَلاَ 
الدرة : وَعَدْنَا اتْلُ 
قرأ (حَلاَ ظُلْمٌ ثَرَا ) أبو عمرو، ويعقوب، وأبو جعفر («وعدنا» )بحذف الألف التي بعد الواو .
وقرأ الباقون : بألف بعد الواو «واعدنا» .
ووقعت في ثلاثة مواضع : (وَإِذْ واعَدْنا مُوسى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً) (سورة البقرة آية 51). (وَواعَدْنا مُوسى ثَلاثِينَ لَيْلَةً )(سورة الأعراف آية 142). ( وَواعَدْناكُمْ جانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ ) (سورة طه آية 80).
في الدرة : ذكر«وعدنا» دون قيد اعتمادا على الشهرة (وإن كلمة أطلقت فالشهرة اعتمد ).
قال الشيخ محيسن: التنبيه الثاني: «وعدنه» من قوله تعالى: أَفَمَنْ وَعَدْناهُ وَعْداً حَسَناً فَهُوَ لاقِيهِ (سورة القصص آية 61) «وعدنهم» من قوله تعالى: أَوْ نُرِيَنَّكَ الَّذِي وَعَدْناهُمْ فَإِنَّا عَلَيْهِمْ مُقْتَدِرُونَ (سورة الزخرف آية 42). اتفق القراء العشرة على قراءتهما بغير ألف بعد الواو، ولم يجر فيهما الخلاف المتقدم، لأن القراءة مبنية على التوقيف.)ا.هـ
****************
الطيبة : بَارِئْكُمُ يَأْمُرْكُمُ يَنْصُرْكُمْ * *يَأْمُرْهُمُ تَأْمُرْهُمُ يُشْعِرْكُمُ...س  كِّنْ أَوِ اخْتَلِسْ حُلاً وَالخُلْفُ طِبْ
الشاطبية : حَلاَ وَإِسْكَانُ بَارِئِكُمْ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ لَهُ وَيَأْمُرُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَتَأْمُرُهُمْ تَلاَ وَيَنْصُرُكُمْ أَيْضاً وَيُشْعِرُكُمْ وَكَمْ جَلِيلٍ عَنِ الْدُّورِيِّ مُخْتَلِساً جَلاَ 
الدرة : بَارِئْ بَابَ يَأْمُرْ أَتِمَّ حُمْ
زاد في الطيبة للدوري وجه إتمام الحركات في الكلمات الآتية ، وله الإسكان والاختلاس من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة للسوسي وجه الاختلاس في الكلمات الآتية ، وله الإسكان فقط من الشاطبية .
فالخلاصة : للدوري ثلاثة أوجه :الإسكان والاختلاس والإتمام .
وللسوسي وجهان : الإسكان والاختلاس .
ويؤخذ للدوري الأوجه الثلاثة من عطفه الخلف على وجهين (سَكِّنْ أَوِ اخْتَلِسْ حُلاً وَالخُلْفُ طِبْ ) فالإسكان والاختلاس ضدهما إتمام الحركة ، فتكون ثلاثة أوجه .
موضع الإسكان أو الاختلاس أو الإتمام : الهمزة  من «بارئكم» والراء من «يأمركم، يأمرهم، تأمرهم، ينصركم، يشعركم».
«بارئكم» (فَتُوبُوا إِلى بارِئِكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ذلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بارِئِكُمْ )(سورة البقرة آية 54).«يأمركم» حيث جاء نحو (إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً (سورة البقرة آية 67).«يأمرهم» ( يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ )(سورة الأعراف آية 157).«تأمرهم( أَمْ تَأْمُرُهُمْ أَحْلامُهُمْ بِهذا) (سورة الطور آية 32) «ينصركم» حيث جاء نحو ( أَمَّنْ هذَا الَّذِي هُوَ جُنْدٌ لَكُمْ يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمنِ) (سورة الملك آية 20).«يشعركم» (وَما يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّها إِذا جاءَتْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ) (سورة الأنعام آية 109).
 ***********
 الطيبة:.......يُغْف  َرْ مَدًا أَنِّثْ هُنَا كَمْ وَظَرِبْ
 عَمَّ بِاْلاَعْرَافِ وَنُونُ الْغَيْرِ لاَ ... تُضَمُّ وَاكْسِرْ فَاءَهُمْ
الشاطيبة:وَفِيه  ا وَفِي الأَعْرَافِ نَغْفِرْ بِنُونِهِ وَلاَ ضَمَّ وَاكْسِرْ فَاءه حِينَ ظَلَّلاَ وَذَكِّرْ هُنَا أَصْلاً وَلِلشَّامِ أَنَّثُوا وَعَنْ نَافِعٍ مَعْهُ في الأعْرَافِ وُصِّلاَ
الدرة : تُغْفَرْ .... حُمِّلَا (سورة الاعراف) 
قوله (أنث هنا ) أي قرأ بالتأنيث في البقرة . (وَظَرِبْ عمَّ بِاْلاَعْرَافِ ) وأنث في الأعراف (ظَرِبْ عمَّ) .
قرأ نافع، وأبو جعفر «يُغْفَر» بياء التذكير المضمومة، وفتح الفاء في  (يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ خَطاياكُمْ.) (سورة البقرة آية 58) (تُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئاتُكُمْ ) في (سورة الأعراف آية 161) وبتاء التأنيث المضمومة، وفتح الفاء.
 وقرأ «ابن عامر» في الموضعين بتاء التأنيث المضمومة وفتح الفاء(يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ خَطاياكُمْ.) (سورة البقرة آية 58) (تُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئتُكُمْ ) في (سورة الأعراف آية 161) .
وقرأ «يعقوب» موضع البقرة «نَغْفِر» بالنون المفتوحة، وكسر الفاء موافقا لأبي عمرو .وقرأ في الأعراف (تُغْفَر) بتاء التأنيث المضمومة وفتح الفاء وهو ما لفظ به في الدرة في سورة الأعراف (تُغْفَرْ) .
وقرأ الباقون موضعي البقرة والأعراف «نَغْفِر» بالنون المفتوحة، وكسر الفاء(نَغْفِر لَكُمْ خَطاياكُمْ.) (سورة البقرة آية 58) (نَغْفِر لَكُمْ خَطِيئاتِكُمْ ) في (سورة الأعراف آية 161) .
في الطيبة تؤخذ قراءة الضم والفتح من عكس ترجمة الباقين ، بمعنى أن قوله (لاَ تُضَمُّ وَاكْسِرْ فَاءَهُمْ) فإذا كانت الترجمة (لا تضم ) لمن قرأ بالنون فتكون قراءة الباقين بالضم . وكسر الفاء ضده فتح الفاء .
(وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين) (سورة البقرة آية 58).
(وَإِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْكُنُوا هَٰذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ وَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا نَّغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئَاتِكُمْ ۚ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) الأعراف (161)
******
الطيبة وَأَبْدِلاَ عُدْ هُزُؤًا مَعْ كُفُؤًا هُزْؤًا سَكَنْ ... ضُمَّ فَتىً كُفْؤًا فَتىً ظَنَّ
الشاطبية وَهُزْؤاً وَكُفْؤاً في السَّوَاكِنِ فُصِّلاَ
قرأ «حفص» «هزوا» بإبدال الهمزة واوا، للتخفيف، مع ضم الزاي وصلا ووقفا حيث جاء في القرآن .
( قالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنا هُزُواً )(سورة البقرة آية 67)
 وقرأ «حمزة ، وخلف العاشر » «هزْؤا» .
 ولحمزة وقفا :  النقل (هزَا) على القياس ، وإبدال الهمزة واوا (هزْوا) على الرسم .
 والباقون «هزُؤا» بالهمز مع ضمّ الزاي وصلا ووقفا.
أما «كفُوا» قرأ «حفص» بإبدال الهمزة واوا وقفا ووصلا مع ضم الفاء.
( وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ ) (سورة الإخلاص آية 4) .
والباقون «كُفُؤا» بضم الفاء مع الهمز وصلا ووقفا .
ولحمزة وقفا :  النقل «كُفَا» على القياس ، وإبدال الهمزة واوا «كُفْوا» على الرسم .
قوله (سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ) أي سكن المضموم ، وهو قيد عطف عليه ما بعده حتى تغييره عند قوله (واعكسا رعب الرعب ..).
*****************
 االطيبة : سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... اْلأُذُنْ أُذْنَ اتْل
الشاطبية : فِي الضَّمِّ الإِسْكَانُ.. وَكَيْفَ أَتى أُذُنٌ بِهِ نَافِعٌ تَلاَ
 الدرة : أُثْقِلاَ وَالاُذْنُ
قرأ « نافع » « ( وَالْأُذْنَ بِالْأُذْنِ ) » » المعرف والمنكر بإسكان الذال .
( وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ ) (سورة المائدة آية 45).( وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ (سورة التوبة آية 61). ( كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَقْراً ) (سورة لقمان آية 7) .
وقرأ الباقون ( وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ ) بضم الذال .
**************
 الطيبة سَكَنْ ..ضُمَّ..... وَالسُّحْتُ ابْلُ نَلْ فَتىً كَسَا
الشاطبية : فِي الضَّمِّ الإِسْكَانُ.. وَفِي كَلِمَاتِ السُّحْتِ عَمَّ نُهىً فَتًى
 الدرة : اثقلا... سُحْتٍ............. حَوَى الْعُلاَ
قرأ نافع، وعاصم، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، وابن عامر» بإسكان الحاء من السحت.
وقرأ الباقون (السُّحُتَ ) بضم الحاء .
( وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ ) (سورة المائدة آية 62). ( سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ ) (سورة المائدة آية 42) .
***************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ ...والْقُدْسِ نُكْرٍ دُمْ
 الشاطبية: وَحَيْثُ أَتَاكَ الْقُدْسُ إِسُكَانُ دَالِهِ دَوَاءٌ وَلِلْبَاقِينَ بِالضَّمِّ أُرْسِلاَ
 قرأ «ابن كثير» بإسكان الدال من لفظ «القدْس» والكاف من «نكْر»  حيث جاء .
وقرأ الباقون بضم الدال من «القدُس» والكاف من «نكُر».
((وَأَيَّدْناهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ)(سورة البقرة آية 87) (إِلى شَيْءٍ نُكُرٍ )(سورة القمر آية 6).
************
الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ ...وَثُلْثَيْ لَبْسَا
الشاطبية:  وَثُلْثَىْ سُكُونُ الضَّمِّ لاحَ وَجَمَّلاَ
قرأ «هشام» «ثُلْثي» بإسكان اللام  .
وقرأ الباقون (ثلُُُُُثي ) بضم اللام .
(إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنى مِنْ ثُلْثَيِ اللَّيْلِ ) (سورة المزمل آية 20)
*****************
*الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... عُقْبًا نُهًى فَتىً* الشاطبية: وَعُقْباً سُكُونُ الضَّمِّ نَصُّ فَتىً
  قرأ «عاصم، وحمزة» «عُقْبا» بإسكان القاف .
    والباقون (عُقُبا) بضم القاف .
(وَخَيْرٌ عُقْباً ) (سورة الكهف آية 44).
*************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... وَعُرْبًا فِي صَفَا
 الشاطبية: وَعُرْباً سُكُونُ الضَّمِّ صُحِّحَ فَاعْتَلَى
قرأ (فِي صَفَا)«حمزة، وشعبة، وخلف العاشر». «عرْبا» بسكون الراء .
 وقرأ الباقون «عرُبا»بضم الراء .
 (عُرُباً أَتْراباً ) (سورة الواقعة آية 37) بإسكان الراء .
***************
الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... خُطْوَاتِ إِذْ هُدْ خُلْفُ صِفْ فَتىً حَفَا
الشاطبية وَحَيْثُ أَتي خُطُوَاتٌ الطَّاءُ سَاكِنٌ وَقُلْ ضَمُّهُ عَنْ زَاهِدً كَيْفَ رَتَّلاَ
الدرة : وَخُطْوَاتِ سُحْتٍ شُغْلِ رُحْمًا حَوَى الْعُلاَ
 زاد في الطيبة الإسكان للبزي ، وله من الضم من الشاطبية
  قرأ «نافع، والبزي بخلف عنه وشعبة، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، وأبو عمرو» «خطْوت» بإسكان الطاء حيث وقع في القرآن .
    وقرأ الباقون (خُطُواتِ ) بضم الطاء، وهو الوجه الثاني للبزّي .
(وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِ الشَّيْطانِ ) (سورة البقرة آية 168) .
*************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... وَرُسْلُنَا مَعْ هُمْ وَكُمْ وَسُبْلَنَا ... حُزْ
 الشاطبية وَفي رُسُلُنَا مَعْ رُسْلُكُم ثُمَّ رُسْلهُمْ وَفي سُبْلَنَا فِي الضَّمِّ الإِسْكَانُ حُصِّلاَ
 الدرة: رُسْلُنَا خُشْبُ سُبْلَنَا سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
  قرأ «أبو عمرو» من «رسلنا، ورسلهم ، ورسلكم ، سبلنا» » حيث جاء ، بإسكان السين ، وبإسكان الباء من "سبْلنا".
    وقرأ الباقون بضم السين من «رسلنا، ورسلهم، ورسلكم» والباء من «سبلنا» .
نحو( وَلَقَدْ جاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنا بِالْبَيِّناتِ )(سورة المائدة آية 32). ( وَلَقَدْ جاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّناتِ ) (سورة الأعراف آية 101). ( قالُوا أَوَلَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ رُسُلُكُمْ بِالْبَيِّناتِ ) (سورة غافر آية 50).(وَما لَنا أَلَّا نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدانا سُبُلَنا )(سورة إبراهيم آية 12).
قوله(مَعْ هُمْ وَكُمْ) أي المصاحبة لضمير (هم وكم ) (رسلهم ـ رسلكم) ، و(كُم) تقرأ بضم الكاف في المتن . وقد سبق ذكر الضمير "نا" من (رسلنا) .
**************
الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ...  جُرُفٍ لِي الْخُلْفُ صِفْ فَتىً مُنَا
الشاطبية وَجُرْفٍ سكونُ الضَّمِّ فِي صَفْوٍ كَامِل
زاد في الطيبة الضم لهشام ، وله الإسكان من الشاطبية .
قرأ «هشام بخلف عنه، وشعبة، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، وابن ذكوان»«جرْف» بإسكان الراء .
    وقرأ الباقون («جرُف» )بضم الراء، وهو الوجه الثاني لهشام.
(أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيانَهُ عَلى شَفا جُرُفٍ هارٍ) (سورة التوبة آية 109).
**************** 
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... وَاْلأُكْلُ أَكْلٌ إِذْ دَنَا وَأُكْلُهَا * * أَتَى حَبْرٍ
 الشاطبية ضَمَّ الإِسْكَانَ... وَحَيْثُماَ أُكْلُهَا ذِكْراً وَفي الْغَيْرِ ذُو حُلاَ
 الدرة : الاُكْلُ إِذْ أُكْلُهَا... حَوَى الْعُلاَ.... معطوف على اثقلا
قرأ «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو» بإسكان الكاف من «الأكْل، وأكْل» حيث جاء .
    وقرأ الباقون بضم الكاف فيهما.
(وَنُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَها عَلى بَعْضٍ فِي الْأُكُلِ )(سورة الرعد آية 4).( وَبَدَّلْناهُمْ بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَواتَيْ أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ ) (سورة سبأ آية 16).( كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصابَها وابِلٌ فَآتَتْ أُكُلَها ضِعْفَيْنِ) (سورة البقرة آية 265).
قوله (وَفي الْغَيْرِ ذُو حُلاَ) أي في غير ضمير المؤنث وهو ما فسره في الطيبة بقوله (وَاْلأُكْلُ أَكْلٌ) .
وقولهما (وَأُكْلُهَا أَتَى حَبْرٍ ـ وَحَيْثُماَ أُكْلُهَا ذِكْراً ) أي ما فيه ضمير مؤنث ، قرأ «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو » بإسكان الكاف من ((أُكْلُهَا) .
    وقرأ الباقون ((أُكُلُهَا) بضم الراء .
قوله في الدرة (الاُكْلُ إِذْ) خاصة بأبي جعفر ، أما قوله (أُكْلُهَا... حَوَى الْعُلاَ) خاصة بأبي جعفر ويعقوب .
************
الطيبة : سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ...شُغْلٌ أَتَى حَبْرٍ....
 الشاطبية:وَسَاك  نَ شُغْلٍ ضُمَّ ذِكْراً
 الدرة شُغْلِ.... حَوَى الْعُلاَ ...اثقلا
  قرأ (أَتَى حَبْرٍ ) «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو» «شغْل» حيث جاء بإسكان الكاف .
    وقرأ الباقون بضم الغين من «شغُل».
( إِنَّ أَصْحابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فاكِهُونَ) (سورة يس آية 55).
**************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ... وَخُشْبٌ حُطْ رَهَا زِدْ خُلْفُ
 الشاطبية : وَخُشْبٌ سُكُونُ الضَّمِّ زَادَ رِضاً حَلاَ
الدرة : خُشْبُ.... سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة الضم لقنبل ، وله الإسكان من الشاطبية .
  قرأ «أبو عمرو، والكسائي، وقنبل بخلف عنه» «خشْب»  بإسكان الشين .
وقرأ الباقون (خشُب) بضم الشين .
(وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ خُشُبٌ مُسَنَّدَةٌ )(سورة المنافقون آية 4).
****************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ...ضُمَّ.. نُذْرًا حِفْظُ صَحْبٍ....
 الشاطبية : وَنُذْرًا صِحَابُهُمْ حَمَوْهُ..... فِي الضَّمِّ الإِسْكَانُ
 الدرة : وَنُذْرًا..... سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
قرأ (حِفْظُ صَحْبٍ ) «أبو عمرو، وحفص، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» بإسكان الذال من «نذرا» ( عُذْراً أَوْ نُذْراً ) (سورة المرسلات آية 6).
وقرأ الباقون (عُذْراً أَوْ نُذْراً ) بضم الذال .
*************
الطيبة: سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا * * * رُعْبُ الرُّعُبْ رُمْ كَمْ ثَوى
 الشاطبية وَحُرِّكَ عَيْنُ الرُّعْبِ ضَمَّا كَمَا رَسَا وَرُعْباً
 الدرة الرُّعُبْ.... حَوَى الْعُلاَ..... اثقلا
 قوله(سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا ) أى اعكس القيد السابق وهو (سكن ضم ) فيكون العكس (ضم سكن) أي ضم الساكن .
 قرأ «الكسائي، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» بضم العين من «رعب» المنكر، و «الرعب» المعرف، نحو قوله تعالى: وَلَمُلِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ رُعْباً (سورة الكهف آية 18). وقوله تعالى: سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ (سورة آل عمران آية 151).
وقرأ الباقون بإسكان العين فيهما، للتخفيف.
**************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا ... رُحْمًا كَسَا ثَوى
الشاطبية:  وَرُحْمًا سِوَى الشَّامِي
 الدرة: رُحْمًا حَوَى الْعُلاَ
قرأ «كسا ثوى» «ابن عامر وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «رحُما» بضم الحاء .
 وقرأ الباقون «رحْما» بإسكان الحاء .
( فَأَرَدْنا أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُما رَبُّهُما خَيْراً مِنْهُ زَكاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْماً) (سورة الكهف آية 81).
***************
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا...وَج  زْأً صِفْ
الشاطبية وَجُزْءاً وَجُزْءٌ ضَمَّ الإِسْكَانَ صِفْ
  قرأ «شعبة» « جزُء ـ جزُءا »   بضم الزاي .
 وقرأ الباقون « جزُء ـ جزءا » بإسكان الزاي.
( ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءاً)(سورة البقرة آية 260). ( وَجَعَلُوا لَهُ مِنْ عِبادِهِ جُزْءاً)(سورة الزخرف آية 15) . ( لَها سَبْعَةُ أَبْوابٍ لِكُلِّ بابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ ) (سورة الحجر آية 44).
**********
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا...  وَعُذْرًا أَوْ شَرَطْ  
 الدرة:  عُذْرًا اوْ.... سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
قرأ «شرط» «روح» «عذُرا أو » بضم الذال  .
(عُذْراً أَوْ نُذْراً )(سورة المرسلات آية 6). وقيّد الناظم موضع الخلاف بـ «أو» ليخرج موضع ( قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِنْ لَدُنِّي عُذْراً) (سورة الكهف آية 76). فقد اتفق القراء على قراءته بإسكان الذال.
وقرأ الباقون «عذْرا أو» بإسكان الذال.
*********
 الطيبة: سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا...وَك  يْفَ عُسْرُ الْيُسْرِ ثِقْ ... وَخُلْفُ خَطْ ... بِالذَّرْو
 الدرة: وَالْعُسْرُ وَالْيُسْرُ أُثْقِلاَ.... حَوَى الْعُلاَ
زاد في الطيبة ( يُسْراً )الإسكان لابن وردان في الذاريات فقط ، وله الضم ( يُسُراً )من الدرة .
قرأ «ثق» «أبو جعفر» «العسُر، واليسُر» بضم السين حيث جاء .
( وَإِنْ كانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلى مَيْسَرَةٍ ) (سورة البقرة آية 280). ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 185).
 الموضع الذي اختلف فيه عن «ابن وردان» (فَالْجارِياتِ يُسْراً) الذاريات (آية 3) فرُوِي عنه الوجهان: الضم والإسكان.
    وقرأ الباقون «العسْر، واليسْر» بإسكان السين كيف جاء.
***************
 الطيبة:... سُحْقًا ذُقْ وَخُلْفًا رُمْ خَلاَ
الشاطبية:... فَسُحْقاً سُكُوناً ضُمَّ.... رُضْ 
الدرة: وَسُحْقًا..... حَوَى الْعُلاَ
زاد في الطيبة الإسكان  للكسائي ، وله الضم من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة الإسكان  لابن وردان ، وله الضم من الدرة .
قرأ «ذق وخلفا رم خلا» ابن جماز، والكسائي، وابن وردان» بخلف عنهما،«فسُحُقا»  بضم الحاء.
والباقون : ( فَسْحْقاً ) بإسكان الحاء ، وهو الوجه الثاني  للكسائي ، وابن وردان.
  ( فَسْحْقاً لِأَصْحابِ السَّعِيرِ) (سورة الملك آية 11).
************* 
 الطيبة:. سَكَنْ ضُمَّ.. وَاعْكِسَا....... قُرْبَةُ جُدْ
 الشاطبية: ....وَتَحْرِيكُ وَرْشٍ قُرْبَةٌ ضَمُّهُ جَلاَ(سورة التوبة)
 الدرة: ... قُرْبَةٌ سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
قرأ «جد» وهو «ورش» بتمامه (قُرُبَةٌ )بضم الراء ( أَلا إِنَّها قُرُبَةٌ لَهُمْ)(سورة التوبة آية 99).
والباقون (قُرْبَةٌ ) بإسكان الراء.*********
الطيبة:... نُكْراً ثَوَى صُنْ إِذْ مَلاَ
الشاطبية :.... وَنُكْرًا شَرْعُ حَق لَهُ عُلاَ
الدرة: وًنُكْرًا.... سَكَّنَ الْمَلاَ
قرأ (ثَوَى صُنْ إِذْ مَلاَ) أبو جعفر ويعقوب وشعبة ونافع وابن ذكوان " نُكُراً" بضم الكاف .
 والباقون (نُكْراً ) بإسكان الراء .
( لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئاً نُكْراً ) (سورة الكهف آية 74).( وَعَذَّبْناها عَذاباً نُكْراً )(سورة الطلاق آية 8).

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

السلام عليكم
طلب من الإدارة تصحيح بعض الأخطاء التي وردت ، وأنا لم أراجع بما يكفي فوقعت في بعض الأخطاء وقد نبهتي إحدى طالباتي جزاهن الله خيرا وهذه هي رسالتها :
حضرتك ذكرت انه زاد فى الطيبة لقالون الاسكان لقالون فى قوله ثم هو وان له من الشاطبية الضم ولكنه العكس لانه زاد فى الطيبة الضم وله من الشاطبية الاسكان.***
وحضرتك لم تذكر قراءة يعقوب مع حمزة فى اسكان الفاء من كفؤا وهى فتى ظن.
********
وحضرتك لم تذكر دليل قراءة ابن كثير فى اسكان نكر وهى نكر دنا فى الشاطبية
وحضرتك لم تذكر دليل قراءة ابن كثير فى اسكان نكر وهى نكر دنا فى الشاطبية

وايضا لم تذكر العاشر مع حمزة فى اسكان القاف فى كلمة عقبا
ايضا الدليل على قراءة يعقوب فى رسلنا وسبلنا هى سبلنا حمى وليس سكن الملا

أيضا الاكل واكل باسكان الكاف لنافع وابن كثير وليس معهما ابى عمرو ولكن معهما فى اكلها فقط)انتهى 

بارك الله فيها وفي سائر المسلمين .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة :  مَاَ يَعْمَلُونَ دُمْ  
الشاطبية وَبِالْغَيْبِ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ هُنَا دَنَا  
الدرة :  يَعْمَلُونَ قُلْ حَوَى قَبْلَهُ أَصْلٌ وَبِالْغَيْبِ فُقْ حَلاَ
  قرأ «دم» «ابن كثير» «تعملون» بياء الغيبة
وقرأ الباقون «تعملون» بتاء الخطاب .
( وَإِنَّ مِنْها لَما يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 74) .
قوله في الدرة (يعملون قل) لفظ قرآني أي (يعملون) التي بعدها( قل ) من قوله تعالى (يعملون ..قل من كان عدّوا لجبريل ) وهو معطوف على الخطاب قبله (يَعْبُدُوا خَاطِبْ ) وهذه ستأتي ـ إن شاء الله ـ في الطيبة فيما بعد .
وقوله(قبله أصل) أي (يعملون) معطوف على الخطاب أيضا لأبي جعفر ، (وَبِالْغَيْبِ فُقْ حَلاَ) وبالغيب لخلف العشر ويعقوب ، وهي قبل الآية السابقة في قوله تعالى(وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ... أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَياةَ الدُّنْيا بِالْآخِرَةِ) (سورة البقرة الآيتان 85 - 86)  
********
الطيبة :  ... يَعْمَلُونَ ... وَثَانٍ إِذْ صَفَا    ظِلٌّ دَنَا
الشاطبية :.... تَعْمَلُونَ ... وَغَيْبُكَ في الثَّانِي ِإلَى صَفْوَهِ دَلاَ
الدرة :  يَعْمَلُونَ قُلْ .. قَبْلَهُ أَصْلٌ وَبِالْغَيْبِ فُقْ حَلاَ
  قرأ (إِذْ صَفَا ظِلٌّ دَنَا ) «نافع، وشعبة، وخلف العاشر، ويعقوب، وابن كثير» بياء الغيبة في (تعملون) الثاني .
وقرأ الباقون «تعملون» الثاني بتاء الخطاب .والمقصود بالثاني ؛ أي ( تعملون ) الموضع الثاني وهو قوله تعالى :(وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ... أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَياةَ الدُّنْيا بِالْآخِرَةِ) (سورة البقرة الآيتان 85 - 86) .
وقد سبق ذكر الموضع الأول في البيت السابق وهو قوله تعالى (( وَإِنَّ مِنْها لَما يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 74) .
وقوله في الدرة : (قَبْلَهُ أَصْلٌ وَبِالْغَيْبِ فُقْ حَلاَ)
وهذه الآية (تَعْمَلُونَ أُولئِكَ ) خالف أصحاب الدرة الثلاثة فيه أصولهم ، فمن قرأ منهم بالغيب فأصله بالخطاب ، ومن قرأ منهم بالخطاب فأصله بالغيب . والله أعلم .
**********
الطيبة :  بَابُ اْلأَمَانِيْ خُفِّفَا أُمْنِيِّةٌ ...وَالرَّفْعَ وَالْجَرَّ اسْكِنَا ثَبْتٌ
 الدرة :  خِفُّ الأَمَانِيَ مُسْجَلاَ....أَلا  َ
قرأ «ثبت» «أبو جعفر» بتخفيف الياء المفتوحة من «الأمانيَ»
    وقرأ الباقون «الأمانيّ» بتشديد الياء.
نحو قوله تعالى ( إِلَّا أَمانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 78).
هذا إذا جاءت منصوبة ، أما في حال وقوع (الأماني) مرفوعا نحو: (تِلْكَ أَمانِيُّهُمْ ) (سورة البقرة آية 111) (وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الأَمَانِيُّ حَتَّى جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُم بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ) ،  أو مجرورا نحو: (لَيْسَ بِأَمانِيِّكُمْ وَلا أَمانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتابِ )(سورة النساء آية 123) .
فقراءتها بتخفيف الياء مع إسكانها ؛ لأن الاسم المنقوص لا يظهر في آخره علامتي الرفع والجر فتنطق بالسكون مع التخفيف (أَمانِيْهِمْ ـ أَمانِيّْ  ـ بِأَمانِيْكُمْ ـ الأَمَانِيْ ) مع ملاحظة كسر الهاء في ( أَمانِيْهِمْ ) لمناسبة الياء الساكنة كما هي القاعدة المعروفة عند القراء .
فإن قال قائل فما الحال في نحو : (أَلْقَى الشَّيْطانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ )(سورة الحج آية 52). هل تسكن الياء كما هو الحال في المجرور ؟
الجواب : كلمة (أمنيته ) مفردة ومؤنثة وحركة الإعراب (مجرورة هنا ) تظهر على التاء (أمنية ) وليست على الياء كما هو الحال في الجمع (أماني) ، لأن الياء  ليست آخر الكلمة ،  ولذا تفتح الياء في (أمنيته) بخلاف (أَمانِيْهِمْ ـ بِأَمانِيْكُمْ) .والله أعلم .
***********
الطيبة :  خَطِيئَاتُهُ جَمْعُ إِذْ ثَنَا
 الشاطبية  : خَطِيئَتُهُ التَّوْحِيدُ عَنْ غَيْرِ نَافِعٍ
قرأ «إذ ثنا» «نافع، وأبو جعفر»«خطيئاتُه» بالجمع أي بإثبات ألف قبل التاء ويسمى ألف الجمع مثل : (سيئة وسيئات) .
    والباقون «خطيئته» بالإفراد.
( وَأَحاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ ) (سورة البقرة آية 81).
********
 الطيبة :  لاَ يَعْبُدُونَ دُمْ رِضىً
 الشاطبية  : وَلاَ يَعْبُدُونَ الْغَيْبُ شَايَعَ دُخْلَلاَ
 الدرة :  يَعْبُدُوا خَاطِبْ فَشَا
  قرأ «دم رضى» «ابن كثير، وحمزة، والكسائي» «لا يعبدون» بياء الغيب ، وفهم الغيب من الطيبة من لفظه ؛ أي لفظه بالغيب «لا يعبدون» (وَبِلَفْظٍ أَغْنَى ..عَنْ قَيْدِهِ عِنْدَ اتِضَّاحِ الْمَعْنىَ )  .
والباقون «لا تعبدون» بتاء الخطاب ، وهو عكس الغيب .والله أعلم .
 ( لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ) (سورة البقرة آية 83)
***********
 الطيبة :  وَخُفِّفَا تَظَّاهَرُونَ مَعَ تَحْرِيمٍ كَفَا
 الشاطبية  : وَتَظَاهَرُونَ الظَّاءُ خُفِّفَ ثَابِتاً وَعَنْهُمْ لَدَى التَّحْرِيمِ أَيْضاً تَحَلَّلاَ
  قرأ «كفا» «عاصم، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» «تَظَاهَرُونَ، تَظَاهَرَا» في (البقرة والتحريم ) بتخفيف الظاء .
    وقرأ الباقون (تَظَّاهَرُونَ  ـ تَظَّاهَرَا ) بتشديد الظاء فيهما .
( تَظاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوانِ ) (سورة البقرة آية 85). ( وَإِنْ تَظاهَرا عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلاهُ )(سورة التحريم آية 4) .
*** *****
 الطيبة :  حُسْنًا فَضُمَّ اسْكِنْ نُهىً حُزْ عَمَّ دَلْ
الشاطبية وَقُلْ حَسَناً شُكْراً وَحُسْناً بِضَمِّهِ وَسَاكِنِهِ الْبَاقُونَ وَاحْسِنْ مُقَوِّلاَ
 الدرة :  وَقُلْ حَسَنًا.... حَوَى  
 قرأ «نهى حز عمّ دل» «عاصم، وأبو عمرو، ونافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر، وابن كثير» «حُسْنا» بضم الحاء ، وإسكان السين .
    والباقون «حَسَنا» بفتح الحاء، والسين «حمزة، والكسائي، ويعقوب، وخلف العاشر» .
(وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْناً ) (سورة البقرة آية 83) .
*****
الطيبة :  أَسْرَى فَشَا
 الشاطبية  : وَحَمْزَةُ أَسْرى فِي أُسَارى
 الدرة :  أُسَارَى فِدًا
قرأ «فشا» «حمزة» « أَسْرَى » بفتح الهمزة، وإسكان السين، وحذف الألف بعدها ، كما لفظ به في الطيبة والشاطبية .
    والباقون « أُسَارَى » بضم الهمزة، وفتح السين، وإثبات ألف بعدها، كما لفظ به في الشاطبية والدرة .
قال ابن الناظم : (ولم يحتج إلى تقييد قراءة الباقين لوضوحها ) ا.هـ  وقال النويري (وهو مفهوم من النظير ) ا.هـ ولو قيده لكان أولى كما فعل الشاطبي رحمه الله .
(وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسارى ) (سورة البقرة آية 85) .
**************
الطيبة :  تَفْدُو تُفَادُو رُدْ ظَلَلْ نَالَ مَدًا
 الشاطبية  : وَضَمُّهُمْ تُفَادُوهُمُو وَالْمَدُّ إِذْ رَاقَ نُفِّلاَ
 الدرة :  تُفَادُو..... حَوَى
قرأ (رُدْ ظَلَلْ نَالَ مَدًا)  «الكسائي، ويعقوب، وعاصم، ونافع، وأبو جعفر» « تُفَادُوهم» بضم التاء، وفتح الفاء، وألف بعدها .
وقرأ الباقون « تَفْدُوهم» بفتح التاء، وإسكان الفاء وحذف الألف بعدها
( وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسارى تُفادُوهُمْ )(سورة البقرة آية 85) .
******
 الطيبة :  يُنْزِلُ كُلاًّ خِفَّ حَقْ  لاَ الْحِجْرِ وَاْلأَنْعَامِ أَنْ يُنْزِلَ دَقْ ...لاسْرَى حِمًا وَالنَّحْلِ الاُخْرَى حُزْ دَفَا    وَالْغَيْثُ مَعْ مُنْزِلُهَا حَقٌّ شَفَا
 الشاطبية  : وَيُنْزِلُ خَفِّفْهُ وَتُنْزِلُ مِثْلُهُ وَنُنْزِلُ حَقٌّه في الْحِجْرِ ثُقِّلاَ وَخُفِّفَ لِلْبَصْرِي بِسُبْحَانَ وَالَّذِي في اْلأَنْعَامِ لِلْمَكِّي عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلاَ وَمُنْزِلُهَا التَّخْفِيفُ حَقٌّ شِفَاؤُهُ وَخُفِّفَ عَنْهُمْ يُنْزِلُ الْغَيْثَ مُسْجَلاَ
الدرة : حُلَا... وَيُنْزِلُ عَنْهُ اشْدُدْ (سورة النحل ) 
قال الشيخ محيسن (اختلف القراء في «ينزل» وبابه ، إذا كان فعلا مضارعا بغير همزة، مضموم الأول، مبنيا للفاعل، أو المفعول، أو له تاء، أو ياء)ا.هـ
قرأ (حقّ ) ابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب (وَيُنْزِلُ ـ وَتُنْزِلُ ـ  وَنُنْزِلُ ) حيث وقعت في القرآن ، بإسكان النون ، وتخفيف الزاي مثل (: أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ عَلى مَنْ يَشاءُ مِنْ عِبادِهِ)  (سورة البقرة آية 90). إلا ما استثني لهم في بعض المواضع :
اتفق (حقّ) على ترك التخفيف في (سورة الحجر آية 21) ( وَما نُنَزِّلُهُ إِلَّا بِقَدَرٍ مَعْلُومٍ ) وهو معنى قولهما في النظمين ( لاَ الْحِجْرِ ـ في الْحِجْرِ ثُقِّلاَ ) .
انفرد ابن كثير بالتخفيف في (سورة الأنعام آية 37) ( قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قادِرٌ عَلى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً ) وهو معنى قولهما ( وَاْلأَنْعَامِ أَنْ يُنْزِلَ دَقْ ـ وَالَّذِي في اْلأَنْعَامِ لِلْمَكِّي عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلاَ) ، وخالف «ابن كثير» أصله في موضعي الإسراء فشدّدهما وهما ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) (آية 82) و(حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنا كِتاباً نَقْرَؤُهُ ) (آية 93). واستفاد هذا من قولهما (ثُقِّلاَ وَخُفِّفَ لِلْبَصْرِي بِسُبْحَانَ)  (لاسْرَى حِمًا) أي خفف «أبو عمرو، ويعقوب» الزاي فيهما فخرج ابن كثير .
وانفرد ابن كثير وأبو عمرو دون يعقوب في (سورة النحل آية/ 101) (وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِما يُنَزِّلُ ) وخرج يعقوب من الدرة (حُلَا.. وَيُنْزِلُ عَنْهُ اشْدُدْ ) ، وهو معنى قولهما في النظم (وَالنَّحْلِ الاُخْرَى حُزْ دَفَا ) وهذه هي (الأخرى ) ، أما الأولى فهي لروح (يُنَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَة بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ (النحل آية 2)  وستأتي في سورة النحل ـ إن شاء الله ـ في الطيبة والدرة عند قوله (يُنْزِلُ مَعْ مَا بَعْدُ مِثْلُ الْقَدْرِ عَنْ .. رَوحٍ) وفي الدرة (يُنْزِلْ وَمَا بَعْدُ يُجْتَلَى كَمَا الْقَدْرِ شِقِّ )فقرأها كما في سورة القدر ، وهم على أصولهم فابن كثير وأبو عمرو ورويس بسكون النون وتخفيف الزاى. والباقون بفتح النون مع تشديد الزاى. هذه الأولى في سورة النحل وهي ليست معنا هنا من جهة الشكل ، وقد سبق ذكر مذهبهم في التخفيف والتثقيل .
وخالف «يعقوب» أصله في الموضع الأخير من «النحل» ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِما يُنَزِّلُ ) (آية/ 101) فشدّده ، وقد سبق الحديث عن الموضع الأول لروح .
    وافق  «حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر كلاّ من  ابن كثير ، أبي عمرو، ويعقوب»في موضعين :  ( وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ ) (سورة لقمان آية 34). (وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ )(سورة الشورى آية 28).
وقرأ الباقون  ـ بخلاف من ذُكِروا ـ  «ينزل» وبابه بفتح النون، وتشديد الزاي .
******
 الطيبة :  وَيَعْمَلُون قُلْ خِطَابٌ ظَهَرَا
  الدرة :  خَاطِبْ... يَعْمَلُونَ قُلْ.... حَوَى
قرأ «ظهرا» «يعقوب» «يعملون» التي بعدها «قل» بتاء الخطاب ، وهو مما انفرد به يعقوب .
    والباقون «يعملون» بياء الغيب .
( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِما يَعْمَلُونَ* قُلْ مَنْ كانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ ) (سورة البقرة الآيتان 96 - 97)
********
 الطيبة :  جِبْرِيلَ فَتْحُ الْجِيمِ دُمْ وَهْيَ وَرَا...... فَافْتَحْ وَزِدْ هَمْزًا بِكَسْرٍ صُحْبَهْ  كُلاًّ وَحَذْفُ الْيَاءِ خُلْفُ شُعْبَهْ
 الشاطبية  : وَجِبْرِيلَ فَتْحُ الْجِيمِ وَالرَّا وَبَعْدَهَا وَعى هَمْزَةً مَكْسُورَةً صُحْبَةٌ وِلاَ بِحَيْثُ أَتَى وَالْيَاءَ يَحْذِفُ شُعْبَةٌ وَمَكِيُّهُمْ في الْجِيمِ بالْفَتْحِ وُكِّلاَ
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة «جَبرَئِيل» بفتح الجيم، والراء، وهمزة مكسورة، وزيادة ياء ساكنة مدّيّة.
وله من الشاطبية «جَبرَئل» بفتح الجيم ، والراء ، وهمزة مكسورة ، وحذف الياء.
قرأ «ابن كثير» «جَبرِيل» بفتح الجيم، وكسر الراء، وحذف الهمزة، وزيادة الياء.
وقرأ(صُحْبَه )«حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، وشعبة بخلف عنه» «جَبرَئِيل» بفتح الجيم، والراء، وهمزة مكسورة، وزيادة ياء ساكنة مدّيّة.
والوجه الثاني لشعبة «جَبرَئل» بفتح الجيم ، والراء ، وهمزة مكسورة وحذف الياء.
وقرأ الباقون «نافع، وأبو عمرو، وابن عامر، وحفص، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «جِبرِيل» بكسر الجيم والراء، وحذف الهمزة، وزيادة الياء .
( قُلْ مَنْ كانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 97) ( مَنْ كانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ) (سورة البقرة آية 98). ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ )(سورة التحريم آية 4).
تنبيه : لا يوجد في القراء من يضع ألفا بعد الراء (جبرائيل ) كما يفعله بعض الطلبة .

**************
 الطيبة :  مِيْكَالَ عَنْ حِمًا وَمِيكَائِيلَ لاَ    يَا بَعْدَ هَمْزٍ زِنْ بِخُلْفٍ ثِقْ أَلاَ
 الشاطبية  : وَدَعْ يَاءَ مِيكَائِيلَ وَالْهَمْزَ قَبْلَهُ عَلىً حُجَّةٍ وَالْيَاءُ يُحْذَفُ أَجْمَلاَ
زاد في الطيبة حذف الياء لقنبل«ميكائل» ، وله من الشاطبية إثباتها «ميكائيل»
  قرأ (عَنْ حِمًا ) «حفص، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب» «ومِيكََال» بحذف الهمزة وحذف الياء بعدها .
 وقرأ (زِنْ بِخُلْفٍ ثِقْ أَلاَ) « قنبل بخلف عنه، وأبو جعفر، ونافع»«ميكائل» بهمزة بعد الألف وحذف الياء .
والباقون «ميكائيل» بالهمزة ، وإثبات ياء بعدها، وهو الوجه الثاني «لقنبل» .
(مَنْ كانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكالَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 98).
قوله في الطيبة (وَمِيكَائِيلَ لاَ يَا بَعْدَ هَمْزٍ) لا تضع ياء بعد الهمز والمقصود حذف الياء وهو يساوي قول الشاطبية (وَدَعْ يَاءَ مِيكَائِيلَ وَالْهَمْزَ قَبْلَهُ) .
كل من أثبت الهمزة بعد الألف (مِيكَائِيلَ ـ ميكائل) المد عنده من قبيل المد المتصل كل بحسب مرتبته .والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة :وَلَكِنِ الْخِفُّ وَبَعْدُ ارْفَعْهُ ........ كَمْ فَتىً رَتَعْ
 الشاطبية : وَلكِنْ خَفَيفٌ وَالشَّيَاطِينُ رَفْعُهُ كَمَا شَرَطُوا وَالْعَكْسُ نَحْوٌ سما العلا
     قرأ (كَمْ فَتىً رَتَعْ ) «ابن عامر، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، والكسائي» قرءوا«ولكن» بتخفيف النون، وإسكانها،فإن وصلتها بما بعدها تكسر النون من ( لكن ) تخلصا من التقاء الساكنين ، ورفع الاسم الذي بعدها وهي هنا (الشَّيَاطِينُ) .( وَلكِنِ الشَّياطِينُ كَفَرُوا ) (سورة البقرة آية 102).
    والباقون «ولكنّ» بتشديد النون وفتحها، ونصب الاسم الذي بعدها.( وَلكِنَّ الشَّياطِينَ كَفَرُوا ) (سورة البقرة آية 102).
***********
الطيبة وَلَكِنِ الْخِفُّ وَبَعْدُ ارْفَعْهُ مَعْ    أَوَّلَيِ اْلأَنْفَالِ كَمْ فَتىً رَتَعْ
الشاطبية : وَتَخْفِيفُهُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِينَ هُنَا وَلكِنِ اللهُ وَارْفَعْ هَاءهُ شَاعَ كُفَّلاَ(سورة الأنفال)
قرأ (كَمْ فَتىً رَتَعْ ) «ابن عامر، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، والكسائي» قرءوا«ولكن» بتخفيف النون، وإسكانها،فإن وصلتها بما بعدها تكسر النون من ( لكن ) تخلصا من التقاء الساكنين ، ورفع الاسم الذي بعدها وهي هنا (اللَّهُ) في الموضعين الأولين ؛ ليخرج الثالث ، والرابع ( وَلكِنَّ اللَّهَ سَلَّمَ ) (آية 43) (وَلكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ ) (رقم 63) فلا خلاف في تشديدهما، ونصب الاسم الذي بعدهما. وهي معنى قوله (وَتَخْفِيفُهُم   فِي الأَوَّلِينَ هُنَا)  (مَعْ أَوَّلَيِ اْلأَنْفَالِ) .
( وَلكِنِ اللَّهُ قَتَلَهُمْ وَما رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلكِنِ اللَّهُ رَمى) (سورة الأنفال آية 17) .
    والباقون «ولكنّ» بتشديد النون وفتحها، ونصب الاسم الذي بعدها
( وَلكِنَّ اللَّهُ قَتَلَهُمْ وَما رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلكِنَّ اللَّهُ رَمى) (سورة الأنفال آية 17).
**********
  الطيبة : ..الْخِفُّ وَبَعْدُ ارْفَعْهُ .....وَلَكِنِ النَّاسُ شَفَا
 الشاطبية شُلْشُلاَ... وَلكِنْ خَفِيفٌ وَارْفَعِ النَّاسَ عَنْهُمَا(سورة يونس) 
قرأ «شفا»«حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» قرءوا«ولكن» بتخفيف النون، وإسكانها،فإن وصلتها بما بعدها تكسر النون من ( لكن ) تخلصا من التقاء الساكنين ، ورفع الاسم الذي بعدها وهي هنا «ولكنِ الناسُ» .
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئاً وَلكِنِ النَّاسُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) (سورة يونس آية 44).
    والباقون «ولكنّ» بتشديد النون وفتحها، ونصب الاسم الذي بعدها .
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئاً وَلكِنَّ النَّاسُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) (سورة يونس آية 44).
*********
الطيبة: وَلَكِنِ الْخِفُّ وَبَعْدُ ارْفَعْهُ...... وَالْبِرُّ مَنْ    كَمْ أَمَّ
 الشاطبية :..... وَلكِنْ خَفِيفٌ وَارْفَعِ اْلبِرَّ عَمَّ فِيهِماَ
 الدرة : ....وَثَقِّلاَ وَلَكِنْ وَبَعْدُ انْصِبْ أَلاَ
قرأ (كَمْ  أَمَّ ) «ابن عامر، ونافع» قرءا «ولكن» بتخفيف النون ، وإسكانها، فإن وصلتها بما بعدها تكسر النون من ( لكن ) تخلصا من التقاء الساكنين ، ورفع الاسم الذي بعدها في موضعين( وَلكِنِ الْبِرُّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ) (سورة البقرة آية 177). (وَلكِنِ الْبِرُّ مَنِ اتَّقى ) (سورة البقرة آية 189) .
والباقون «ولكنّ» بتشديد النون وفتحها، ونصب الاسم الذي بعدها .
(وَلكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ )(سورة البقرة آية 177). (وَلكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقى )(سورة البقرة آية 189)
قوله (وَالْبِرُّ مَنْ) لفظ قرآني وقع في موضعين كما سبق وهو معنى قول الشاطبي (...فِيهِماَ ) أي الموضعين .
أما (ليس البر ) فستأتي فيما بعد ؛ لأن ( البر ) هنا غير مرتبط بـ (لكن ) .
*************
 الطيبة نَنْسَخْ ضُمَّ وَاكَسِرْ مَنْ لَسَنْ خُلْفٍ ...كَنُنْسِهَا بِلاَ هَمْزٍ كَفَى عَمَّ ظُبىً
 الشاطبية وَنَنْسَخْ بِهِ ضَمٌّ وَكَسْرٌ كَفَى وَنُنْسِهَا مِثْلُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ هَمْزٍ ذَكَتْ إِلَى
الدرة : وَنُنْسِهَا ... حَوَى 
زاد في الطيبة لهشام «ما نَنْسَخ» بفتح النون، والسين ، وله من الشاطبية (ما نُنْسِخْ) بضم النون الأولى ، وكسر السين.
 قرأ مَنْ لَسَنْ خُلْفٍ «ابن ذكوان، وهشام» بخلف عن هشام «ما ننسخ» بضم النون الأولى ، وكسر السين .
(ما نُنْسِخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِها نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْها أَوْ مِثْلِها ) (سورة البقرة آية 106).
والباقون «ما ننسخ» بفتح النون، والسين، وهو الوجه الثاني «لهشام» .
وقرأ «كفى عمّ ظبى» «عاصم، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، ونافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «أو نُنْسِها» بضم النون ، وكسر السين من غير همز .
(أَوْ نُنْسِها نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْها أَوْ مِثْلِها ) (سورة البقرة آية 106) .
والباقون  «ابن كثير، وأبو عمرو» «نَنْسَأْها» بفتح النون الأولى، والسين، وهمزة ساكنة بين السين والهمزة .
(أَوْ نَنْسَأْها نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْها أَوْ مِثْلِها ) (سورة البقرة آية 106)
***********
 الطيبة: ....... بَعْدَ عَلِيمٌ احْذِفَا.... وَاوًا كَسَا
الشاطبية : عَلِيمٌ وَقَالُوا الْوَاوُ اْلأُولَى سُقُوطُهَا
قرأ «كسا» «ابن عامر» «وقالوا» الواقعة بعد «عليم» بحذف الواو،
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ واسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ* وَقالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَداً سُبْحانَهُ )(سورة البقرة الآيتان 115 - 116) .
    والباقون «وقالوا» بإثبات الواو .
    تنبيه:
    قوله تعالى: (قالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَداً سُبْحانَهُ ) (سورة يونس آية 68) اتفق القراء العشرة على قراءته «قالوا» بدون واو قبل القاف، وقد اتفقت جميع المصاحف على كتابته بدون واو. وهو كلام مستأنف ليس قبله ما يعطف عليه، خرّج مخرج التعجّب من عظم جراءتهم ، وقبيح افترائهم. يضاف إلى ذلك أن القراءة سنة متبعة ومبنية على التوقيف.)شرح محيسن

********
الطيبة : كُنْ فَيَكُونُ فَانْصِبَا    رَفْعًا سِوَى الْحَقِّ وَقَوْلُهُ كَبَا
 وَالنَّحْلُ مَعْ يَس رُدْ كَمْ..........
 الشاطبية .......... وَكُنْ فَيَكُونُ النَّصْبُ في الرَّفْعِ كُفِّلاَ
 وَفي آلِ عِمْرَانٍ في الاُولَى وَمَرْيَمٍ وَفِي الطَّوْلِ عَنْهُ وَهْوَ بِاللَّفْظِ أُعْمِلاَ
 وَفي النَّحْلِ مَعْ يس بِالْعَطْفِ نَصْبُهُ كَفَى رَاوِياً وَانْقَادَ مَعْنَاهُ يَعْمُلاَ
    قرأ «ابن عامر» « فَيَكُونَ »  بنصب النون في المواضع الستة. (سورة البقرة آية 117) (سورة آل عمران آية 47). (سورة النحل آية 40). (سورة مريم الآيتان 35 - 36). (سورة يس آية 82). (سورة غافر آية 68) .
وافقه «الكسائي» على نصب النون في موضعي: النحل، ويس.
وقرأ الباقون بالرفع في « فَيَكُونُ » في المواضع الستة وهي :
(وَإِذا قَضى أَمْراً فَإِنَّما يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ ) (سورة البقرة آية 117).( وَإِذا قَضى أَمْراً فَإِنَّما يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ) (سورة آل عمران آية 47).( إِنَّما قَوْلُنا لِشَيْءٍ إِذا أَرَدْناهُ أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ )(سورة النحل آية 40).( فَإِنَّما يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ* وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ )(سورة مريم الآيتان 35 - 36).( إِنَّما أَمْرُهُ إِذا أَرادَ شَيْئاً أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ )(سورة يس آية 82).( فَإِذا قَضى أَمْراً فَإِنَّما يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ )(سورة غافر آية 68).
أما قوله (سوى الحق وقوله..) وهذان الموضعان اتفق القراء فيهما بالرفع ، وهما : «كن فيكون، الحق من ربك» في آل عمران، و «فيكون قوله الحق» في الأنعام .
********
 الطيبة :.... تُسْئَلُ    لِلضَّمِّ فَافْتَحْ وَاجْزِمَنْ إِذْ ظَلَّلُوا
 الشاطبية وَتُسْأَلُ ضَمُّوا التَّاءَ وَالَّلامَ حَرَّكُوا بِرَفْعٍ خُلُوداً وَهْوَ مِنْ بَعْدِ نَفْيِ لاَ
 الدرة :  وَتَسْأَلْ حَوَى وَالضَّمُّ وَالرَّفْعُ أُصِّلاَ
 قرأ «إذ ظلّلوا» «نافع، ويعقوب» « وَلا تَسْئَلْ » بفتح التاء، وجزم اللام .
 وقرأ الباقون « وَلا تُسْئَلُ » بضم التاء، ورفع اللام .
(إِنَّا أَرْسَلْناكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً وَلا تُسْئَلُ عَنْ أَصْحابِ الْجَحِيمِ) (سورة البقرة آية 119).
************
الطيبة وَيْقَرا إِبْرَاهِيمَ ذِيْ مَعْ سُورَتِهْ    مَعْ مَرْيَمَ النَّحْلِ أَخِيرَا تَوْبَتِهْ
 آخِرَ اَلانْعَامِ وَعَنْكَبُوتِ مَعْ    أَوَاخِرِ النِّسا ثَلاَثَةٌ تَبَعْ
 وَالذَّرْوِ وَالشُّوْرَى امْتِحَانٍ أَوَّلاَ    وَالنَّجْمِ وَالْحَدِيدِ مَازَ الْخُلْفُ لَا

الشاطبية وَفيهاَ وَفي نَصِّ النِّساَءِ ثَلاَثَةٌ أَوَاخِرُ إَبْرَاهَامَ لَاحَ وَجَمَّلاَ
 وَمَعْ آخِرِ الأَنْعَامِ حَرْفَا بَرَاءَةٍ أَخِيراً وَتَحْتَ الرَّعْدِ حَرْفٌ تَنَزَّلاَ
 وفي مرْيَمٍ وَالنَّحْلِ خَمْسَةُ أَحْرُفٍ وَآخِرُ مَا فِي الْعَنْكَبُوتِ مُنَزَّلاَ 
وَفي النَّجْمَ وَالشُّورى وَفي الذَّارِيَاتِ وَالْحَدِيدِ وَيُرْوِي في امْتِحَانِهِ الأَوَّلاَ
 وَوَجْهَانِ فِيهِ لاِبْنِ ذَكْوَانَ هاهنا ....
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان (إِبْرَاهَام ) بفتح الهاء ، وألف بعدها، في جميع مواضعها . وله من الشاطبية الخلف في البقرة فقط (إِبْرَاهَام ) وبقية المواضع بكسر الهاء، وياء بعدها مثل بقية القراء .

 قرأ « مَازَ الْخُلْفُ لَا » «ابن عامر» بخلف عن «ابن ذكوان» جميع هذه الألفاظ المتقدمة وجملتها (ثلاثة وثلاثون موضعا )  «إبراهام» بفتح الهاء، وألف بعدها.
    والباقون «إبراهيم» بكسر الهاء، وياء بعدها، وهو الوجه الثاني «لابن ذكوان» .
     اختلف القراء في كلمة «إبراهيم» في ثلاثة وثلاثين موضعا:
جميع ما في سورة البقرة وهي خمسة عشر موضعا نحو قوله تعالى: وَإِذِ ابْتَلى إِبْراهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِماتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ (سورة البقرة آية 124).
    والثلاثة الأخيرة من سورة النساء وهنّ:
    1 - قوله تعالى: وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْراهِيمَ حَنِيفاً (سورة النساء آية 125).
    2 - قوله تعالى: وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْراهِيمَ خَلِيلًا (سورة النساء آية 125).
    3 - قوله تعالى: وَأَوْحَيْنا إِلى إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْماعِيلَ (سورة النساء آية 163).
    والموضع الأخير من سورة الأنعام، وهو قوله تعالى: دِيناً قِيَماً مِلَّةَ إِبْراهِيمَ حَنِيفاً (سورة الأنعام آية 161).
    والموضعان الأخيران من سورة التوبة وهما:
    1 - قوله تعالى: وَما كانَ اسْتِغْفارُ إِبْراهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ (سورة التوبة آية 114).
    2 - قوله تعالى: إِنَّ إِبْراهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ (سورة التوبة آية 114).
    وموضع في سورة إبراهيم، وهو قوله تعالى: وَإِذْ قالَ إِبْراهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِناً (سورة إبراهيم آية 35).
    وموضعان في سورة النحل وهما:
    1 - قوله تعالى: إِنَّ إِبْراهِيمَ كانَ أُمَّةً قانِتاً لِلَّهِ حَنِيفاً (سورة النحل آية 120).
    2 - قوله تعالى: ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْراهِيمَ حَنِيفاً (سورة النحل آية 123).
    وثلاثة مواضع في سورة مريم وهن:
    1 - قوله تعالى: وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتابِ إِبْراهِيمَ (سورة مريم آية 41).
    2 - قوله تعالى: قالَ أَراغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يا إِبْراهِيمُ (سورة مريم آية 46).
    3 - قوله تعالى: وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْرائِيلَ (سورة مريم آية 58).
    والموضع الأخير من سورة العنكبوت وهو قوله تعالى: وَلَمَّا جاءَتْ رُسُلُنا إِبْراهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرى (سورة العنكبوت آية 31).
    وموضع في الشورى وهو قوله تعالى: وَما وَصَّيْنا بِهِ إِبْراهِيمَ وَمُوسى وَعِيسى (سورة الشورى آية 13).
    وموضع في الذاريات وهو قوله تعالى: هَلْ أَتاكَ حَدِيثُ ضَيْفِ إِبْراهِيمَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ (سورة الذاريات آية 24).
    وموضع في النجم وهو قوله تعالى: وَإِبْراهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى (سورة النجم آية 37).
    وموضع في الحديد وهو قوله تعالى: وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنا نُوحاً وَإِبْراهِيمَ (سورة الحديد آية 26).
    والموضع الأول من سورة الممتحنة وهو قوله تعالى: قَدْ كانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْراهِيمَ (سورة الممتحنة آية 4).من شرح الشيخ محيسن مع زياد يسيرة .
    عدد مرات ورود لفظ إبراهيم في القرآن الكريم 69 مرة، اختلف القراء في ثلاثة وثلاثين موضعا، منها خمسة عشر موضعا في سورة البقرة، وباقيها في سور متعددة،
قال ابن القاصح في كتاب تلخيص الفوائد وتقريب المتباعد على عقيلة أتراب القصائد : والحذف في ياء إبراهيم قيل هنا*شام عراق ونعم العرق ما انتشرا
أخبر أن الياء من إبراهيم حذفها من الرسم: الشامي والكوفي والبصري في كل مافي البقرة المشار إليها بقوله (هنا) وهو خمسة عشر موضعا
وتثبت في الرسم المدني والمكي والإمام
قال نصير: كتبوا إبراهيم في كل القرآن بالياء , وفي البقرة بغير ياء
قلتُ ويكون حذفها إشارة للقراءات الواردة , فقد قرئت إبراهام , وإبراهيم )ا.هـ

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَاتَّخِذُوا بِالْفَتْحِ كَمْ أَصْلٍ
 الشاطبية  :وَوَاتَّخِذُوا بِالْفَتْحِ عَمَّ وَأَوْغَلاَ
الدرة : وكسر اتخذ أد 
    قرأ «كم أصل» «ابن عامر، ونافع» «واتخذوا» بفتح الخاء .
والباقون «واتخذوا» بكسر الخاء .
( وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقامِ إِبْراهِيمَ مُصَلًّى) (سورة البقرة آية 125) .
**********
 الطيبة : وَخِفْ    أُمْتِعُهُ كَمْ
 الشاطبية  :وَخِفُّ ابْنِ عَامِرٍ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ
قرأ «كم» «ابن عامر» «فأمتعه» بإسكان الميم ، وتخفيف التاء .
والباقون «فأمتّعه» بفتح الميم، وتشديد التاء .
( قالَ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلًا ) (سورة البقرة آية 126)
************ 
 الطيبة : أَرِنَا أَرْنِي اخْتُلِفْ مُخْتَلِسًا حُزْ وَسُكُونُ الْكَسْرِ حَقْ    وَفُصِّلَتْ لِي الْخلْفُ مِنْ حَقٍّ صَدَقْ
 الشاطبية  :وَأَرْنَا وَأَرْنِي سَاكِنَا الْكَسْرِ دُمْ يَداً وَفي فُصِّلَتْ يُرْوِي صَفاً دَُرِّهِ كُلاَ وَأَخْفَاهُمَا طَلْقٌ
 الدرة  : سَكِّنَ ارْنَا وَأَرْنِ حُزْ
زاد في الطيبة للدوري وجه الإسكان ، وله الاختلاس من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة للسوسي  وجه الاختلاس ، وله الإسكان من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة في فصلت لهشام وجه الإسكان ، وله الاختلاس من الشاطبية .
قرأ حَقْ «ابن كثير، ويعقوب، وأبو عمرو» بخلف عنه «أرنا، وأرني» بإسكان الراء  حيث جاء في القرآن .
والاختلاس وهو الوجه الثاني لأبي عمرو .
 ( وَأَرِنا مَناسِكَنا ) (سورة البقرة آية 128). ( رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتى ) (سورة البقرة آية 260).
    وأما موضع فصلت : وافق «ابن ذكوان، وشعبة، وهشام» بخلف عنه ، ابن كثير وأبا عمرو ويعقوب في إسكان الراء من (أرْنا) .
  ( رَبَّنا أَرِنَا الَّذَيْنِ أَضَلَّانا مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ). فصلت (آية 29) .
والباقون «أرِنا وأرِني» بكسر الراء فيهما .
تنبيه :
خلف أبي عمرو دائر بين الإسكان والاختلاس .
وخلف هشام في فصلت دائر بين الإسكان والكسر .

 *************
الطيبة : أَوْصَى بِوَصَّى عَمَّ
 الشاطبية  :أَوْصَى بِوَصّى كَمَا اعْتَلاَ
   قرأ «عمّ» «نافع، وابن عامر، وأبو جعفر» « وأوصى» بهمزة مفتوحة بين الواوين مع تخفيف الصاد .
والباقون«ووصّى» بحذف الهمزة مع تشديد الصاد .
( وَوَصَّى بِها إِبْراهِيمُ بَنِيهِ) (سورة البقرة آية 132).
*************** 
 الطيبة : أَمْ يَقْولُ حُفْ    صِفْ حِرْمُ شِمْ
 الشاطبية  :وَفي أَمْ يَقُولُونَ الْخِطَابُ كَمَا عَلاَ شَفَا
الدرة  : خِطَابَ يَقُولُو طِبْ  
    قرأ «حف صف حرم شم» «أبو عمرو، وشعبة، ونافع، وابن كثير، وأبو جعفر، وروح» «يقولون» بياء الغيب.
والباقون«تقولون  » بتاء الخطاب .
( أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْماعِيلَ وَإِسْحاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْباطَ كانُوا هُوداً أَوْ نَصارى (سورة البقرة آية 140).
************
الطيبة : وَصُحْبَةٌ حِمًا رَؤُفْ فاقْصُرْ
 الشاطبية  :وَرَءُوفٌ قَصْرُ صُحْبَتِهِ حَلاَ             
  قرأ «صحبة حما» «شعبة، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب» بحذف الواو التي بعد الهمزة، «لرؤف، رؤف» .
     والباقون «لرءوف، رءوف» بإثبات الواو بعد الهمزة «لرءوف ، رءوف » حيث جاءفي القرآن .
( وَما كانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُفٌ رَحِيمٌ) (سورة البقرة آية 143) ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغاءَ مَرْضاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَؤُفٌ بِالْعِبادِ )(سورة البقرة آية 207)

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَعَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ إِذْ صَفَا    حَبْرٌ غَدَا عَوْنًا 
 الشاطبية  :وَخَاطَبَ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ كَمَا شَفَا
 الدرة  : خِطَابَ.... وَقَبْلُ يعي إذ  
قرأ «إذ صفا حبر غدا» والعين من «عونا» «نافع، وعاصم، وخلف العاشر، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، ورويس» «يعملون» بياء الغيبة .
والباقون«تعملون  » بتاء الخطاب .
 (وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ* وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ ما تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ) (سورة البقرة الآيتان 144 - 145) 
************* 
الطيبة : وَعَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ ....... وَثانِيْهِ حَفَا
الشاطبية: وَفي يَعْمَلُونَ الْغَيْبَ حَلَّ
الدرة  : خِطَابَ.... وَقَبْلَ وَمِنْ حَلاَ.... 
قرأ «حفا»  «أبو عمرو» «يعملون» بياء الغيبة  .
 والباقون «تعملون» بتاء الخطاب . 
( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ* وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرامِ ) (سورة البقرة الآيتان 149 - 150) 

 قال الشيخ محيسن :   تنبيه:
    «تعملون» من قوله تعالى: وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ* تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ (سورة البقرة الآيتان 140 - 141). اتفق القراء العشرة على قراءة «تعملون» بتاء الخطاب، وذلك لمناسبة الخطاب أول الآية في قوله تعالى: أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْماعِيلَ يضاف إلى ذلك أن القراءة سنة متبعة ومبنية على التوقيف.)ا.هـ 
قوله في الدرة "قبل ومن" أي تعملون التي قبل "ومِن" وكلمة " ومِن " لفظ قرآني فلا تُقرأ إلا بكسر الميم . 

*************** 
الطيبة : وَفِى مُوَلِّيْهَا مُوَلاَّهَا كَنَا
الشاطبية وَلاَمُ مُوَلِّيهَا عَلَى الْفَتْحِ كُمِّلاَ .
    قرأ «كنا» «ابن عامر» « مُوَلاَّهَا » بفتح اللام، وألف بعدها .            
    وقرأ الباقون: « مُوَلِّيْهَا » بكسر اللام، وياء ساكنة بعدها.
( وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيها فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْراتِ )(سورة البقرة آية 148) .
    ****************** 
الطيبة : تَطَوَّعَ التَّا يَا وَشَدِّدْ مُسْكِنَا ظُبىً شَفَا الثَّانِي شَفَا
 الشاطبية  :وَسَاكِنٌ بِحَرْفَيْهِ يَطَّوَّعْ وَفي الطَّاءِ ثُقِّلاَ وَفي التَّاءِ يَاءٌ شَاعَ
 الدرة  : وَأَوَّلُ يَطَّوَّعْ حَلاَ
    قرأ «شفا» «حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» «يطّوّعْ»: بالياء التحتية، وتشديد الطاء، وجزم العين في موضعي البقرة .
وقرأ «ظبى» «يعقوب»«يطّوّعْ  »: بالياء التحتية، وتشديد الطاء، وجزم العين الموضع الأول فقط من البقرة (وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ) (آية 158).
 والباقون الموضعين «تطوع» بالتاء الفوقية، وتخفيف الطاء، وفتح العين، .
وإليك الموضعين بالترتيب : 
    الأول : (وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ) (سورة البقرة آية 158).
الثاني :  ( فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ) (سورة البقرة آية 184).
***************** 
 الطيبة : شَفَا وَالَّريحُ هُمْ    كَالْكَهْفِ مَعْ جَاثِيَةٍ تَوْحِيدُهُمْ حِجْرٍ فَتىً اْلاَعْرَافَ ثَانِي الرُّومِ مَعْ    فَاطِرِ نمْلٍ دُمْ شَفَا الْفُرْقَانُ دَعْ وَاجْمَعْ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ شُورَى إِذْ ثَنَا    وَصَادَ الاِسْرَى اْلأَنبِيَا سَبَا ثَنَا وَالْحَجُّ خُلْفُهُ
الشاطبية  :شَاعَ وَالرِّيحَ وَحَّدَا وَفي الكَهْفِ مَعْهَا وَالشَّرِيعَةِ وَصَّلاَ وَفي النَّمْلِ وَاْلأَعْرَافِ وَالرُّومِ ثَانِياً وَفَاطِرِ دُمْ شُكْراً وَفي الْحِجْرِ فُصِّلاَ وَفي سُورَةِ الشُّورى وَمِنْ تَحْتِ رَعْدِهِ خُصُوصٌ وَفي الْفُرْقَانِ زَاكِيهِ هَلَّلاَ
الدرة : وَالرِّيْحِ بِالْجَمْعِ أُصِّلَا... كَصَادَ سَبَأْ وَالأَنْبِيَا

    جميع ما اختلف القراء في لفظ «الرياح» من حيث الجمع والإفراد، ستة عشر موضعا .

    قرأ «أبو جعفر» «الرياح» بالجمع قولا واحدا في جميع المواضع إلا في موضع سورة الحج فقرأ بالخلف أي بالجمع، والإفراد.
زاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر الجمع وله في الدرة الإفراد .
    وقرأ «نافع» بالجمع إلا في خمسة مواضع وهي (الإسراء، والأنبياء، والحج، وسبأ، وص ) قرأهم بالإفراد  .
    وقرأ «ابن كثير» بالإفراد  إلا في أربعة مواضع وهي ( البقرة، والحجر، والكهف، والجاثية )قرأهم بالجمع  .
    وقرأ «أبو عمرو، وابن عامر، وعاصم، ويعقوب» بالجمع في تسعة مواضع، ( البقرة، والأعراف، والحجر، والكهف، والفرقان، والنمل، وثاني الروم، وفاطر، والجاثية )  والباقي بالإفراد.
    وقرأ «حمزة، وخلف العاشر» بالجمع في جميع المواضع إلا في موضعي (الحج ،  والفرقان» فقرأهما بالإفراد.
    وقرأ «الكسائي» بالجمع في جميع المواضع إلا في ثلاثة مواضع ( الحجر، والحج، والفرقان، ) فقرأهما بالإفراد.
    الأول: وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّياحِ (سورة البقرة آية 164).
    والثاني: وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّياحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ (سورة الأعراف آية 57).
    والثالث: أَعْمالُهُمْ كَرَمادٍ اشْتَدَّتْ بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ عاصِفٍ (سورة إبراهيم آية 18).
    والرابع: وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّياحَ لَواقِحَ (سورة الحجر آية 22).
    والخامس: فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قاصِفاً مِنَ الرِّيحِ (سورة الإسراء آية 69).
    والسادس: فَأَصْبَحَ هَشِيماً تَذْرُوهُ الرِّياحُ (سورة الكهف آية 45).
    والسابع: وَلِسُلَيْمانَ الرِّيحَ عاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ (سورة الأنبياء آية 81).
    والثامن: أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكانٍ سَحِيقٍ (سورة الحج آية 31).
    والتاسع: وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّياحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ (سورة الفرقان آية 48).
    والعاشر: وَمَنْ يُرْسِلُ الرِّياحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ (سورة النمل آية 63).
    والحادي عشر: اللَّهُ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّياحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحاباً (سورة الروم آية 48).
    والثاني عشر: وَلِسُلَيْمانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّها شَهْرٌ وَرَواحُها شَهْرٌ (سورة سبأ آية 12).
    والثالث عشر: وَاللَّهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّياحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحاباً (سورة فاطر آية 9).
    والرابع عشر: فَسَخَّرْنا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ (سورة ص آية 36).
    والخامس عشر: إِنْ يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ (سورة الشورى آية 33).
    والسادس عشر: وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّياحِ آياتٌ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (سورة الجاثية آية 5).
قال الشيخ محيسن :    تنبيه:
    اتفق القراء على القراءة بالجمع في أول «الروم» وهو قوله تعالى:
    وَمِنْ آياتِهِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ الرِّياحَ مُبَشِّراتٍ (سورة الروم آية 46) وذلك من أجل الجمع في «مبشرات».
    كما اتفقوا على القراءة بالإفراد في موضع الذاريات وهو قوله تعالى: وَفِي عادٍ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنا عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ (سورة الذاريات آية 41) وذلك من أجل الإفراد في «العقيم».)ا.هـ ويمكنك استحضار قراءات الأئمة من متن الطيبة ، فمتى ذكر الإفراد فيكون الجمع للباقين ، ومتى ذكر الجمع فيكون الإفراد للباقين .
الطيبة : شَفَا وَالَّريحُ هُمْ    كَالْكَهْفِ مَعْ جَاثِيَةٍ تَوْحِيدُهُمْ حِجْرٍ فَتىً اْلاَعْرَافَ ثَانِي الرُّومِ مَعْ    فَاطِرِ نمْلٍ دُمْ شَفَا الْفُرْقَانُ دَعْ) فهذه السور فيها الإفراد للمذكورين فيكون الجمع للباقين .

وقوله ( وَاجْمَعْ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ شُورَى إِذْ ثَنَا    وَصَادَ الاِسْرَى اْلأَنبِيَا سَبَا ثَنَا وَالْحَجُّ خُلْفُهُ) فهذه السور فيها الجمع لمن ذكر فيكون الإفراد للباقين  . والله أعلم .
**************** 
الطيبة : تَرَى الْخِطَابُ ظَلْ    إِذْ كَمْ خَلاَ خُلْفٌ
الشاطبية وَأَيُّ خِطَابٍ بَعْدُ عَمَّ وَلَوْ تَرى
الدرة  : وَيَرَى اتْلُ خَاطِبًا حُزْ
زاد في الطيبة لابن وردان الخطاب وله في الدرة الغيب .
    قرأ «ظل إذ كم خلا» بخلف عنه «يعقوب، ونافع، وابن عامر، وابن وردان بخلف عنه» «ترى» بتاء الخطاب . 
    والباقون«يرى» بياء الغيبة، وهو الوجه الثاني «لابن وردان» 
( وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا (سورة البقرة آية 165) .
******************
الطيبة : يَرَوْنَ الضِّمَّ كَلْ
 الشاطبية  :وَفي إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْيَاءُ بِالضَّمِّ كُلِّلاَ
قرأ «كل»  «ابن عامر» «يرون» بضم الياء . 
( إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذابَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 165) 
    والباقون«يرون» بفتح الياء .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : أَنَّ وَأَنَّ اكْسِرْ ثَوى
الدرة  : وَأَنَّ اكْسِرْ مَعًا حَائِزَ الْعُلاَ
    قرأ «ثوى» «أبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «إنّ القوة، وإنّ الله» بكسر الهمزة فيهما
 والباقون بفتح الهمزة فيهما   ( أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذابِ )(سورة البقرة آية 165) 
**** 
  الطيبة : وَمَيِّتَةْ    وَالْمَيْتَةُ اشْدُدْ ثُبْ وَالارْضُ الَمَيِّتَةْ مَدًا وَمَيْتًا ثِقْ وَالاَنْعَامُ ثَوَى    إِذْ حُجُرَاتٍ غِثْ مَدًا وَثُبْ أَوَى صَحْبٍ بِمَيْتِ بَلَدٍ وَالْمَيْتِ هُمْ    وَالْحَضْرَمِي
الشاطبية : وَفي بَلَدٍ مَيْتٍ مَعَ المَيْتِ خَفَّفُوا صَفَا نَفَرًا وَالمَيْتَةُ الْخِفُّ خُوِّلاَ
  وَمَيْتًا لَدَى الأَنْعَامِ وَالْحُجُرَاتِ خُذْ وَمَا لَمْ يَمُتْ لِلْكلِّ جَاءَ مُثَقَّلاَ

 الدرة  : الْمَيْتَةَ اشْدُدَنْ0 وَمَيْتَهْ وَمَيْتًا أُدْ وَالاَنْعَامُ حُلِّلاَ 00 وَفِي حُجُرَاتٍ طُلْ وَفِي الْمَيْتِ حُزْ

    اختلف القراء في «الميتة ـ ميتة ـ ميتا ـ ميت ـ الميت » والخلاف دائر في هذه الكلمات بين تخفيف الياء ـ أي سكونها ـ وبين تشديدها ويلزم من تشديد الياء تحريكها بالكسر .
وقد جاء لفظ (الميتة ـ بتاء التأنيث معرفا ـ) في أربع سور : المائدة (3 الآية)  -   البقرة (الآية 173)  النحل (115 الآية) يس (33 الآية)  - 
فقرأ «أبو جعفر» بالتشديد في جميعها وهو معنى قوله (...وَالْمَيْتَةُ اشْدُدْ ثُبْ)
  ووافقه «نافع» بالتشديد في «الميتة» الواقعة صفة للأرض فقط  ولا توجد"الميتة "  صفة للأرض إلا في سورة يس ، فيشدد نافع في "يس" ويخفف في المواضع الأخرى (البقرة ـ المائدة ـ النحل ) .وهو معنى قوله (اشْدُدْ ... وَالارْضُ الَمَيِّتَةْ مَدًا) وأعاد أبا جعفر حتى لا يتوهم خروجه من هذا الموضع . والله أعلم
والباقون بالتخفيف في جميع المواضع .( وَالمَيْتَةُ الْخِفُّ خُوِّلاَ)  
فائدة :
لا خلاف في "الميتة " في سورة البقرة ولم يذكر الشاطبي فيه شيئا ، والإشكال في سورتي النحل والمائدة للشاطبي حيث أطلق الناظم رحمه الله لفظ "الميتة" .( وَالمَيْتَةُ الْخِفُّ خُوِّلاَ)  فتدخل سورتي المائدة والنحل ولا خلاف فيهما للسبعة وقد أعتذر البعض للشاطبي حتى بالغ السخاوي في اعتذاره قائلا: ..وأيضا فإنه قال "وفي بلد ميت مع الميت " فكأنه قال : والأرض الميتة لأنها من جنس ذلك )ا.هـ وقال أبو شامة : أما الذي في البقرة فلا يلبس لأنه تعداه ولم يذكره فدل على أنه غير مختلف فيه وقول من قال لما لم يذكر الذي في البقرة علم أنه لا خلاف فيه ولا ما كان من نوعه غير مستقيم فكم من ألفاظ متفقة وقع الخلاف في بعضها على ما نظم نحو-بسطة-في البقرة بالسين اتفاقا وفي الأعراف تقرأ بالصاد والسين ولو كان أخر ما في يس إلى سورته لكان أولى وليته ذكره في الأنعام كما فعل صاحب التيسير والله أعلم)ا.هـ ولعل الشاطبي اعتمد على الشهرة حيث لا خلاف بين السبعة في ذلك . 
***
 (ميتة بتاء التأنيث منكرا ـ) في سورة واحدة في موضعين :  الأنعام (الآية 139)  -   الأنعام (الآية 145) فقرأ «أبو جعفر» بتشديد الياء (وَمَيِّتَةْ... اشْدُدْ ثُبْ )  في موضعي الأنعام 
والباقون بالتخفيف في الموضعين . 
*** 
" ميتا " في خمس  سور : الأنعام (122 الآية)  -  الفرقان (49 الآية)  -  ق (11 الآية) الزخرف (الآية 11)  الحجرات (الآية 12)  . 
قرأ «أبو جعفر» بالتشديد  في جميع المواضع .( اشدد ...وَمَيْتًا ثِقْ)
ووافقه نافع في موضعي الأنعام والحجرات . (وهو قوله تعالى: أَوَمَنْ كانَ مَيْتاً فَأَحْيَيْناهُ ) الأنعام آية 122)  ( أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً ) (سورة الحجرات آية 12). الطيبة :(اشدد... وَمَيْتًا .. وَالاَنْعَامُ ثَوَى    إِذْ حُجُرَاتٍ غِثْ مَدًا) الدرة : (...اشْدُدَنْ0...وَ  مَيْتًا أُدْ وَالاَنْعَامُ حُلِّلاَ 00 وَفِي حُجُرَاتٍ طُلْ)وأعاد أبا جعفر حتى لا يتوهم خروجه من هذا الموضع . والله أعلم
ووافقهما  يعقوب في موضع الأنعام .( اشدد... وَمَيْتًا .. وَالاَنْعَامُ ثَوَى ..   ) (...اشْدُدَنْ0...وَ  مَيْتًا.. وَالاَنْعَامُ حُلِّلاَ 00 وَفِي حُجُرَاتٍ طُلْ)
ووافقهما رويس في موضع الحجرات .( اشدد... وَمَيْتًا ..  حُجُرَاتٍ غِثْ مَدًا) (...اشْدُدَنْ0...وَ  مَيْتًا.. وَفِي حُجُرَاتٍ طُلْ)
والباقون بالتخفيف في جميع المواضع (الخف ...وَمَيْتًا لَدَى الأَنْعَامِ وَالْحُجُرَاتِ خُذْ) 

****
و "ميت " في ثلاث سور :   الأعراف (الآية 57)) » الزمر (30 الآية) فاطر (الآية 9) قرأ «أبو جعفر ونافع حفص، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» » بالتشديد في «ميت» الواقع صفة إلى «بلد» في موضعي الأعراف وفاطر (حَتَّى إِذا أَقَلَّتْ سَحاباً ثِقالًا سُقْناهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ (سورة الأعراف آية 57) ..( فَسُقْناهُ إِلى بَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ (سورة فاطر آية 9) وتخصيص "ميت " بـ(بلد) ليخرج نحو: «إنك ميّت» مشدد بلا خلاف وهي في سورة الزمر وكذا "وما هو بميت " في سورة إبراهيم(الآية 17)   ولا تدخل  نحو "بلدة ميتا " لتأنيث البلدة ، وكذا الحديث عن "ميتة " وليس " ميتا "،وهو معنى قوله  ( اشدد ...وَثُبْ أَوَى صَحْبٍ بِمَيْتِ بَلَدٍ) .
والباقون بالتخفيف في جميع المواضع (وَفي بَلَدٍ مَيْتٍ ... خَفَّفُوا صَفَا نَفَرًا) 
ولم يذكر في الدرة "ميت " لموافقة الثلاثة أصولهم .
 .والله أعلم 
**
" الميت " في أربع سور ، اثنين في كل سورة : ( آل عمران الآية 27 ) ( والأنعام الآية 95 ـ (ويونس الآية 31) (والروم الآية 19)   »
قرأ «أبو جعفر ونافع وحفص، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر ويعقوب » بالتشديد في «الميت»  حيث وقع وهو معنى قوله (اشْدُدْ ....وَثُبْ أَوَى صَحْبٍ ... وَالْمَيْتِ هُمْ وَالْحَضْرَمِي ) .( اشْدُدَنْ...وَفِ   الْمَيْتِ حُزْ).
والباقون بالتخفيف في جميع المواضع (... المَيْتِ خَفَّفُوا صَفَا نَفَرًا)
( وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ  وَتُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ )
والخلاصة :
شدد أبو جعفر في جميع المواضع .
وخفف ابن كثير وأبو عمرو وابن عامر وشعبة في جميع المواضع .
وشدد « حفص، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر » بِـ (مَيْتِ بَلَدٍ ـ وَالْمَيْتِ ) والتخفيف في ( الميتة ـ ميتة ـ ميتا ) .
وشدد يعقوب في ( ميتا بالأنعام فقط ـ ميت ـ الميت       )
وانفرد رويس عن روح بالتشديد في الحجرات .والله أعلم
***

************** 
  الطيبة : وَالسَّاكِنَ اْلأَوَّلَ ضُمْ لِضَمِّ هَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ وَاكْسِرْهُ نَمَا    فُزْ غَيْرَ قُلْ حَلاَ وَغَيْرُ أَوْ حِمَا وَالْخُلْفُ فِى التَّنْوِينِ مِزْ وَإِنْ يُجَرْ    زِنْ خُلْفُهُ 
و الشاطيبة وَضَمُّكَ أَولَى السَّاكِنَينَ لِثَالِثٍ يُضَمُّ لُزُوماً كَسْرُهُ فِي نَدٍ حَلاَ قُلِ ادْعُوا أَوِ انْقُصْ قَالَتِ اخْرُجْ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا وَمَحْظُوراً انْظُرْ مَعْ قَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ اعْتَلاَ سِوى أَوْ وَقُلْ لاِبْنِ الْعَلاَ وَبِكَسْرِهِ لِتَنْوِيِنهِ قالَ ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ مُقْوِلاَ بِخُلْفٍ لَهُ فِي رَحْمَةٍ وَخَبِيثَةٍ
الدرة  : وَأَوَلَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ اضْمُمْ فَتًى وَبِقُلْ حَلاَ بِكَسْرٍ وَطَاءَ اضْطُرَّ فَاكْسِرْهُ آَمِنًا

وهذا فصل في التقاء الساكنين إلا أنها مخصوصة بما كانت فيه همزة الوصل مضمومة في الابتداء نحو : (وَقالَتِ اخْرُجْ) فالتاء من قالت ساكنة ، وهمزة الوصل من "اخرج" يبدأ بها مضمومة ضمة لازمة ليخرج ما كان ضمه عارضا نحو(  )والخلاف دائر في هذا النوع بين الكسر والضمّ للتخلص من الساكنين وجمع بعضهم هذه الأحرف في «لتنود»والتنوين .
    قرأ " نَمَا فُزْ "«عاصم، وحمزة» بالكسر في الحروف الستّ قولا واحدا .وهو معنى قولهما (وَالسَّاكِنَ اْلأَوَّلَ ضُمْ لِضَمِّ هَمْزِ الْوَصْلِ وَاكْسِرْهُ نَمَا فُزْ)( وَضَمُّكَ أَولَى السَّاكِنَينَ لِثَالِثٍ يُضَمُّ لُزُوماً كَسْرُهُ فِي نَدٍ..)
وكذا قرأ أبو عمرو بالكسر في الجميع واستثني له ما كان أوله (قل ـ أو )فقرأهما بالضم نحو : (أَوُ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمنَ) (قُلُ ادْعُوا شُرَكاءَكُمْ)وه   معنى قولهما ( السَّاكِنَ اْلأَوَّلَ ضُمْ ..غَيْرَ قُلْ حَلاَ وَغَيْرُ أَوْ حِمَا) (كسره ... حلا ...سِوى أَوْ وَقُلْ لاِبْنِ الْعَلاَ)
وكذا قرأ يعقوب بالكسر في الجميع واستثني له ما كان أوله ( أو )فقرأه بالضم ( وَغَيْرُ أَوْ حِمَا) ) وَأَوَلَ السَّاكِنَيْنِ اضْمُمْ .. وَبِقُلْ حَلاَ بِكَسْرٍ ) واستُشْكِل هذا البيت على البعض ، فإذا كان يعقوب يكسر في (قل) فيؤخذ في الباقي بالضم ، وهذا غير صحيح حيث ذكر ابن الجزري في الدرة ما يخالف فيه يعقوب أبا عمرو فقط ، والمعنى أن يعقوب يكسر في "قل" ويوافق أبا عمرو في بقية الأحرف حيث يضم ( أو ) معه ويكسر في الباقي ،وخرجت (قل ) من الباقي للتنصيص عليه .والله اعلم.
أما التنوين : 
وزاد لقنبل الكسر في المنون المجرور ، وله من الشاطبية الضم .
فقنبل يختص بالتنوين المكسور فقط نحو : (بعض انظر ـ خبيثة اجتثت ) .
وليس له في غيره سوى الضم نحو : (فتيلا انظر ـ مَحْظُوراً* انْظُرْ..) وهو معنى قوله (وَإِنْ يُجَرْ    زِنْ خُلْفُهُ )
    وقرأ «قنبل» بالضم في أحرف "لتنود" ، ولم يختلف عنه إلا في التنوين المجرور ـ كما سبق ـ والله أعلم  .

    وقرأ (مز ) «ابن ذكوان» بالضم في الحروف الستّة واختلف عنه فيما كان منونا مطلقا، مجرورا، أو غير مجرور ، وهو معنى قولهما (وَالْخُلْفُ فِى التَّنْوِينِ مِزْ ) (وَبِكَسْرِهِ لِتَنْوِيِنهِ قالَ ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ مُقْوِلاَ بِخُلْفٍ لَهُ فِي رَحْمَةٍ وَخَبِيثَةٍ) .
زاد في الطيبة لابن ذكوان الخلف في التنوين مطلقا نحو «فتيلا انظر، وخبيثة اجتثت» ، وله من الشاطبية الخلف في (رحمة وخبيثة " في الأعراف (برحمة ادخلوا الجنة) ، وفي إبراهيم (كشجرة خبيثة اجتثت) والكسر في بقية المنون .

    والباقون بالضم في الأحرف الستّة .

وأمثلة ما تقدم الحديث عنه :
    1 - فاللام نحو قوله تعالى: قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكاءَكُمْ (سورة الأعراف آية 195).
    2 - والتاء نحو قوله تعالى: وَقالَتِ اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ (سورة يوسف آية 31).
    3 - والنون نحو قوله تعالى: أَنِ اغْدُوا عَلى حَرْثِكُمْ (سورة القلم آية 22).
    4 - والواو نحو قوله تعالى: أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمنَ (سورة الإسراء آية 110).
    5 - والدال نحو قوله تعالى: وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ (سورة الأنعام آية 10).
    6 - والتنوين سواء كان مجرورا نحو قوله تعالى: كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ مِنْ فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ (سورة إبراهيم آية 26) أو غير مجرور نحو قوله تعالى: وَما كانَ عَطاءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً* انْظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلى بَعْضٍ (سورة الإسراء الآيتان 20 - 21).

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَاضْطُرَّ ثِقْ ضَمًّا كَسَرْ ....وَمَا اضْطُرِرْ خُلْفٌ خَلاَ
الدرة  : وَطَاءَ اضْطُرَّ فَاكْسِرْهُ آَمِنًا
    قرأ «ثق» «أبو جعفر» «اضطر» قرأ بكسر الطاء، حيث جاء في القرآن نحو ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ باغٍ وَلا عادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ) (سورة البقرة آية 173)
    والباقون«اضطر» بضم الطاء، على الأصل .
    أمّا «اضطررتم» قرأ «خلا» «ابن وردان» بخلف عنه بكسر الطاء ( إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ ) (سورة الأنعام آية 119) .
    وقرأه الباقون بضم الطاء ، وهو الوجه الثاني «لابن وردان» .
فائدة :
عند الابتداء تضم همزة الوصل للجميع ولأبي جعفر أيضا ، والسبب عند أبي جعفر عروض الكسرة ، فهي عنده مثل (امشوا ـ اقضوا ...) .والله أعلم
*********** 
 الطيبة : وَالْبِرُّ أَنْ    بِنَصْبِ رَفْعٍ فِي عُلاً
الشاطبية  :وَرَفْعُكَ لَيْسَ الْبِرُّ يُنْصَبُ فِي عُلاَ
 الدرة  : وَرْفْعُكَ لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ فَوْزٌ
    قرأ «في علا»  «حمزة، وحفص» «البرّ» الذي بعده «أن» بنصب الراء  ( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ) (سورة البقرة آية 177) ليخرج الذي بعده (بأن) لوجود الباء (وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِها )(سورة البقرة آية 189). 
********* 
 الطيبة : مُوصٍ ظَعَنْ صُحْبَةُ ثَقِّلْ
 الشاطبية  :وَمُوَصٍّ ثِقْلُهُ صَحَّ شُلْشُلاَ
الدرة  : اشْدُد ... كَمُوصٍ حِمًى
    قرأ «ظعن صحبة» «يعقوب، وشعبة، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» «موَصٍّ» بفتح الواو، وتشديد الصاد، (فَمَنْ خافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفاً )(سورة البقرة آية 182) .
    والباقون«مُوصٍ» بإسكان الواو، وتخفيف الصاد .
************* 
  الطيبة : لاَ تُنَوِّنْ فِدْيَةُ    طَعَامُ خَفْضُ الرَّفْعِ مِلْ إِذْ ثَبَّتُوا
 الشاطبية  :وَفِدْيَةُ نَوِّنْ وَارْفَعِ الْخَفْضَ بَعْدُ فِي طَعَامٍ لَدى غُصْنِ دَنَا وَتَذَلَّلاَ
قرأ " مِلْ إِذْ ثَبَّتُوا" « ابن ذكوان ،ونافع، ، وأبو جعفر» «فدية» بحذف التنوين، و «طعام» بجرّ الميم .،.وهو معنى قوله(لاَ تُنَوِّنْ فِدْيَةُ    طَعَامُ خَفْضُ الرَّفْعِ مِلْ إِذْ ثَبَّتُوا) 
    وقرأ «ابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، وعاصم، وحمزة، والكسائي، ويعقوب، وخلف العاشر» «فدية» بالتنوين مع الرفع ، و«طعام» بالرفع وهو معنى قوله (وَفِدْيَةُ نَوِّنْ وَارْفَعِ الْخَفْضَ بَعْدُ فِي طَعَامٍ لَدى غُصْنِ دَنَا وَتَذَلَّلاَ) .

( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعامُ مِسْكِينٍ )(سورة البقرة آية 184). 

********** 
الطيبة : مِسْكِينٍ اجْمَعْ َلا تُنَوِّنْ وَافْتَحَا    عَمَّ
 الشاطبية  :مَسَاكِينَ مَجْمُوعاً وَلَيْسَ مُنَوَّناً وَيُفْتَحُ مِنْهُ النُّونُ عَمَّ وَأَبْجَلاَ
و «مساكين» بالجمع وفتح النون بلا تنوين (مِسْكِينٍ اجْمَعْ َلا تُنَوِّنْ وَافْتَحَا    عَمَّ) (مَسَاكِينَ مَجْمُوعاً وَلَيْسَ مُنَوَّناً وَيُفْتَحُ مِنْهُ النُّونُ عَمَّ وَأَبْجَلاَ)
والباقون  «مسكين» بالتوحيد وكسر النون منونة.
(طَعامُ مِسْكِينٍ) )(سورة البقرة آية 184). 
**********
  الطيبة : لِتُكْمِلُوا اشْدُدَنْ ظَنَّا صَحَا
الشاطبية وَفِي تُكْمِلُوا قُلْ شُعْبَةُ الْمِيمَ ثَقَّلاَ
الدرة  : اشْدُدْ لِتُكْمِلُوا .... حِمًى
قرأ «ظنّا صحا» «يعقوب، وشعبة» «ولتُكَمَّلوا» بفتح الكاف، وتشديد الميم .
( وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلى ما هَداكُمْ )(سورة البقرة آية 185) ، 
 والباقون (لِتُكْمِلُوا ) بإسكان الكاف، وتخفيف الميم . 
ولم يذكروا فتحة الكاف ، لما يلزم من تشديد الميم فتح الكاف تخلصا من الساكنين .
*********
الطيبة : بُيُوتِ كَيْفَ جَا بِكَسْرِ الضَّمِّ كَمْ    دِنْ صُحْبَةٌ بَلَى
الشاطبية وَكَسْرُ بُيُوتٍ وَالْبُيُوتَ يُضَمُّ عَنْ حِمى جِلَّةٍ وَجْهاً عَلَى الأَصْلِ أَقْبَلاَ
الدرة  : بُيُوتَ اضْمُمًا....انْقُ  لاَ
    قرأ " كَمْ دِنْ صُحْبَةٌ بَلَى " «ابن عامر، وابن كثير، وشعبة، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، وقالون» بكسر الباء .
وقرأ «ورش، وأبو عمرو، وحفص، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» بضمّ الباء.( الشاطبية وَكَسْرُ بُيُوتٍ وَالْبُيُوتَ يُضَمُّ عَنْ حِمى جِلَّةٍ) ( بُيُوتَ اضْمُمًا.. انْقُلاَ )
( البيوت ـ بيوت ـ بيوتا ـ بيوتكم ـ بيوتكن ـ بيوتنا ـ بيوتهم ـ بيوتهن )

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : غُيُوبِ صَوْنُ فَمْ
الشاطبية: فَطِبْ صِلاَ.. وَضَمَّ الْغُيُوبِ يَكْسِرَانِ 
الدرة: ... اضْمُمْ غُيُوبِ ... فِدْ
قرأ «صون فم» «شعبة، وحمزة» بكسر الغين من «الغِيوب» حيث ورد في القرآن .
والباقون الغُيوب» بضم الغين . 
 ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ ) (سورة المائدة آية 109) 
قوله في الشاطبية (يكسران ) يقصد بألف التثنية مرموزا (فطب صلا ) حمزة وشعبة  ـ كما في اليت الذي قبله ـ .
*********
الطيبة :... عُيُونِ مَعْ شُيُوخِ مَعْ جُيُوبِ صِفْ    مِزْ دُمْ رِضاً وَالْخُلْفُ فِى الْجِيمِ صُرِفْ  
الشاطبية : ...عُيُوناً الْعُيُونِ شُيُوخاً دَانَهُ صُحْبَهٌ مِلاَ جُيُوبِ مُنِيرٍ دُونَ شَكٍّ
الدرة: ... اضْمُمْ ... عُيُونِ مَعْ ... جُيُوبِ شُيُوخًا فِدْ 
قرأ «صف من دم رضا» «شعبة، وابن ذكوان، وابن كثير، وحمزة، والكسائي» هذه الكلمات ـ كما هو في ترتيب البيت ـ والخلف لشعبة في الجيم من (جيوبهن) فقط ،  كالآتي : 
   1 - «عِيون، والعِيون، وعِيونا»:  بكسر العين  .
    والباقون «عُيون، والعُيون، وعُيونا»: بضم العين.
2 ـ «شِيوخا» بكسر الشين .
3ـ «جِيوبهن» بكسر الجيم 
زاد في الطيبة لشعبة كسر الجيم  من (جِيوب) ، وله في الشاطبية ضم الجيم .
    والباقون «عُيون، والعُيون، وعُيونا»: بضم العين ، حيث وردت في القرآن  .
2 ـ «شُيوخا» بضم الشين.
3ـ «جُيوبهن» بضم الجيم وهو الوجه الثاني «لشعبة» .
( إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (سورة الحجر آية 45). (وَفَجَّرْنا فِيها مِنَ الْعُيُونِ )(سورة يس آية 34) ( وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُوناً ) (سورة القمر آية 12).
هذه الألفاظ: «عيون» المنكر، و «العيون» المعرّف، و «عيونا» المنوّن المنصوب، 
( ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ ثُمَّ لِتَكُونُوا شُيُوخاً )(سورة غافر آية 67).
 ( وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلى جُيُوبِهِنَّ )(سورة النور آية 31).
***********
الطيبة : لاَ تَقْتَلُوهُمْ وَمَعًا بَعْدُ شَفَا.. فَاقْصُرْ 
الشاطبية  :وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ بَعْدَهُ يَقْتُلُوكُمُو فَإِنْ قَتَلُوكُمْ قَصْرُهاَ شَاعَ وَانْجَلاَ
قرأ «شفا» «حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر»
" ولا تَقْتُلوهم " بفتح التاء الأولى  ، وإسكان القاف ، وحذف الألف  ، وضمّ التاء التي بعد القاف  .
"حتى يَقْتُلُوكُمُ"  بفتح الياء وإسكان القاف وحذف الألف ،وضمّ التاء  .
" فَإِنْ قَتَلُوكُمْ "  " بفتح القاف والتاء وحذف الألف . 
والباقون  :
" وَلا تُقاتِلُوهُمْ " ضمّ التاء الأولى ، وفتح القاف ، وإثبات ألف بعدها،  وكسر التاء .
"حتى  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ " ضمّ الياء وفتح القاف وإثبات ألف بعدها وكسر التاء.
 " فَإِنْ قاتَلُوكُمْ" فتح القاف ، وإثبات الألف ، وفتح التاء .
 ( وَلا تُقاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرامِ حَتَّى يُقاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذلِكَ جَزاءُ الْكافِرِينَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 191) .
********** 
الطيبة : ...وَفَتْحُ السِّلْمِ حِرْمٌ رَشَفَا ..عَكْسُ الْقِتَالِ فِى صَفَا اْلأَنْفَالِ صُرْ
الشاطبية  :وَفَتْحُك سِينَ السِّلْمِ أَصْلُ رِضًى دَنَا ...وَاكْسِرُوا لِشُعْبَةَ السَّلْمَ وَاكْسِرْ فِي الْقِتاَلِ فَطِبْ صِلاَ .
    اختلف القراء في «السلم» في ثلاثة مواضع:
    الأول: ( يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً )(سورة البقرة آية 208).
قرأ موضع البقرة «حرم رشفا» «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو جعفر، والكسائي» بفتح السين «السَّلم».
    والباقون بكسرها " السِّلْمِ" .
    والثاني: ( وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَها ) (سورة الأنفال آية 61).
    وقرأ موضع سورة الأنفال «صر» «شعبة» بكسر السين " السِّلْمِ" .
    والباقون بفتح «السَّلم» .
    والثالث: ( فَلا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ ) (سورة محمد آية 35).
وقرأ موضع سورة «محمد» صلّى الله عليه وسلّم «في صفا» «حمزة ، وشعبة وخلف العاشر » بكسر السين " السِّلْمِ" .
    والباقون بفتح السين  «السَّلم» .
قوله (عَكْسُ الْقِتَالِ) أي القيد الأول وهو الفتح فيكون سورة محمد "القتال" بعكس الفتح وهو الكسر .والله أعلم . 
********** 
الطيبة : وَخَفْضُ رَفْعِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ ثُرْ
الدرة  : وَخَفْضٌ فِي الْمَلاَئِكَةُ انْقُلاَ
قرأ «ثر» «أبو جعفر» بخفض التاء من «والملائكةِ» . 
والباقون برفع التاء  (الملائكةُ ) .
( هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ ) (سورة البقرة آية 210).
***********
الطيبة : لِيَحْكُمَ اضْمُمْ وَافْتَحِ الضَّمَّ ثَنَا
الدرة  : لِيَحْكُمَ جَهِّلْ حَيْثُ جَا0000 اعْلَمْ 
    قرأ " ثَنَا " «أبو جعفر» «ليُحكَم» بضم الياء، وفتح الكاف .
    والباقون  بفتح الياء، وضمّ الكاف «ليَحكُم» . حيث ورد .
وقد جاءت في مواضع أربع :
    1 – ( وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ ) (سورة البقرة آية 213).
    2 – ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكِتابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلى كِتابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ) (سورة آل عمران آية 23).
    3 – ( وَإِذا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ) (سورة النور آية 48).
    4 – ( إِنَّما كانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ )(سورة النور آية 51).
************

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : ...يَقُولُ ارْفَعْ أَلاَ ...
الشاطبية  :وَحَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّفْعُ فِي الَّلامِ أُوِّلاَ........
 الدرة  : وَيَقُولُ فَانْـ ـصِبِ اعْلَمْ......
قرأ «ألا» «نافع» "يقولُ "  برفع اللام  .
   والباقون «يقولَ» بنصب اللام . 
( وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ )(سورة البقرة آية 214) 
*************** 
الطيبة : .... ارْفَعْ ..... الْعَفْوُ حَنَا
الشاطبية  :.......... قُلِ الْعَفْوَ لِلْبَصْرِيِّ رَفْعٌ
 الدرة  : ...... وَانْصِبُوا حُلَى0 قُلِ الْعَفْوُ
قرأ «حنا» «أبو عمرو» كلمة «العفوُ» برفع الواو  .
    والباقون : «العفوَ» بنصب الواو .
( وَيَسْئَلُونَكَ ماذا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ) (سورة البقرة آية 219) .
************* 
الطيبة : إثم كَبِيرٌ ثَلِّثِ الْباَ فِي رفَا
الشاطبية  :وَإِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ شَاعَ بِالثَّا مُثَلَّثًا وَغَيْرُهُمَا بِالَبَاءِ نُقْطَةٌ اسْفَلاَ
الدرة  : كَثِيرُ الْبَا فِدًا
قرأ «في رفا» «حمزة، والكسائي» «كثير» بالثاء المثلثة .
    والباقون «كبير» بالباء الموحّدة  .
( قُلْ فِيهِما إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ) (سورة البقرة آية 219) .
************ 
 الطيبة : يَطْهُرْنَ يَطَّهَّرْنَ فِى رَخَا صَفَا
 [color="#ff0000"]الشاطبية  :وَيَطْهُرْنَ فِي الطَّاءِ السُّكُونُ وَهَاؤُهُ يُضَمُّ وَخَفَّا إِذْ سَمَاكَيْفَ عُوِّلاَ[/color]
قرأ «في رخا صفا» «حمزة، والكسائي، وشعبة، وخلف العاشر» « يَطَّهَّرْنَ » بفتح الطاء، والهاء، مع التشديد فيهما ؛ أي شدد  الطاء والهاء .
    والباقون « يَطْهُرْنَ » بسكون الطاء، وضمّ الهاء مخففة .
(فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّساءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ) (سورة البقرة آية 222) .
***************
  الطيبة : ضَمَّ يَخَافَا فُزْ ثَوَى
الشاطبية  :وَضَمُّ يَخَافاَ فَازَ
 الدرة  : وَاضْمُمْ أَنْ يَخَافَا حُلَى أَبٍ وَفَتْحُ فَتًى 
قرأ «فز» «ثوى» : «حمزة، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «يُخافا» بضمّ الياء .
والباقون «يَخافا» بفتح الياء .
( وَلا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئاً إِلَّا أَنْ يَخافا أَلَّا يُقِيما حُدُودَ اللَّهِ )(سورة البقرة آية 229) .
*************** 
الطيبة : تُضَارَ حَقْ    رَفْعٌ وَسَكِّنْ خَفِّفِ الْخُلْفَ ثَدَقْ مَعْ لا يُضَارَ
الشاطبية : وَالْكُلُّ أَدْغَمُوا تُضَارَرْ وَضَمَّ الرَّاءَ حَقٌّ وَذُو جَلاَ
الدرة  : وَاقْرَأْ تُضَارَ كَذَا وَلاَ.. يُضَارَ بِخِفٍّ مَعْ سُكُونٍ...إِذًا
زاد في الطيبة لأبي جعفر التشديد ونصب الراء في (يضارّ) بالموضعين في البقرة ، وله من الدرة التخفيف مع سكون الراء (يضارْ).
اختلف القراء في (يضارّ) بالموضعين في البقرة . 
قرأ «حق» : «ابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، ويعقوب» «لا تضارُّ» برفع الراء مشددة .
قرأ أبو جعفر «لا تضارْ» بتخفيف الراء وسكونها بخلف عنه .
والباقون « لا تضارَّ » بفتح الراء مشددة ، وهو الوجه الثاني « لأبي جعفر » .
الموضع الأول : ( لا تُضَارَّ والِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِها ) (سورة البقرة آية 233) 
أما الموضع الثاني اتفق القراء بالتشديد مع نصب الراء إلا أبا جعفر قرأه بالتخفيف مع سكون الراء بخلف عنه .
الموضع الثاني : (وَلا يُضَارْ كاتِبٌ وَلا شَهِيدٌ ) (سورة البقرة آية 282))
تنتهي قراءة حق عند قوله (: تُضَارَ حَقْ    رَفْعٌ) وتبدأ قراءة أبي جعفر من قوله (وَسَكِّنْ خَفِّفِ...)
**************** 
الطيبة : وَأَتَيْتُمْ قَصْرُهُ    كَأَوَّلِ الرُّومِ دَنَا
الشاطبية : وَقَصْرُ أَتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِباً وَأَتَيْتمُو هُنَا دَارَ وَجْهاً لَيْسَ إِلاً مُبَجَّلاَ
قرأ «دنا»«ابن كثير» «ءاتيتم» في الموضعين بقصر الهمزة (أتيتم ) .
    والباقون «ءاتيتم» بالمدّ في الهمزة ؛ أي ألف بعد الهمزة .
( فَلا جُناحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذا سَلَّمْتُمْ ما آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) (سورة البقرة آية 233).
(وَما آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِباً لِيَرْبُوَا فِي أَمْوالِ النَّاسِ فَلا يَرْبُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ (الموضع الأول من الروم آية 39).
قال الشيخ محيسن:
  تنبيه: «ءاتيتم» الموضع الثاني في الروم (آية 39) وهو قوله تعالى: وَما آتَيْتُمْ مِنْ زَكاةٍ تُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ اللَّهِ اتفق القراء العشرة على قراءته بالمد، لأن المراد به: أعطيتم.
********** 
الطيبة : وَقَدْرُهُ حَرِّكْ مَعًا مِنْ صَحْبِ ثَابِتٍ
الشاطبية  :مَعاً قَدْرُ حَرِّكْ مِنْ صَحَابٍ
الدرة  : وَقَدْرُهُ فَحرِّكْ إِذًا
«من صحب ثابت» «ابن ذكوان، وحفص، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، وأبو جعفر» «قدَره» معا بفتح الدال .
    والباقون «قدْره» بإسكان الدال .
( وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتاعاً بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 236).
************* 
  الطيبة : وَفَا    كُلُّ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ ضُمَّ امْدُدْ شَفَا
[color="#ff0000"] الشاطبية  :[/color]وحَيْثُ جَا يُضَمُّ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَامْدُدْهُ شُلْشُلا
قرأ «شفا» : «حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» ««تُمَآسُّوهنّ» » حيث وقع في القرآن ،بضم التاء، وإثبات ألفٍ بعد الميم مع المدّ المشبع لالتقاء الساكنين .
    والباقون « تَمَسُّوهُنَّ » حيث وقع بفتح التاء من غير ألف ولا مدّ .
  وقد ورددت في القرآن في ثلاثة مواضع :
1.( لا جُناحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّساءَ ما لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً ) (سورة البقرة آية 236).
2. : وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ ) (سورة البقرة آية 237).
3. ( يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِناتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ ) (سورة الأحزاب آية 49)
******************** 
الطيبة : وَارْفَعْ شَفَا حِرْمٍ حَلاَ يُضَاعِفَهْ مَعًا وَثَقِّلْهُ وَبَابَهُ ثَوَىَ    كِسْ دِنْ
الشاطبية  :يُضَاعِفَهُ ارْفَعْ فِي الْحَدِيدِ وَههُنَا سَماَ شُكْرُهُ وَالْعَيْنُ في الْكُلِّ ثُقِّلاَ كَماَ دَارَ وَاقْصُرْ مَعْ مُضَعَّفَةٍ
 الدرة  : يُضَاعِفُهُ انْصِبْ حُزْ وَشَدِّدْهُ كَيْفَ جَا إِذًا حُمْ .
قرأ «نافع، وأبو عمرو، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» « فَيُضاعِفُهُ » معا (البقرة والحديد ) بتخفيف العين، وألف قبلها مع رفع الفاء . 
    وقرأ «ابن كثير، وأبو جعفر» «فيضعّفه» بتشديد العين، وحذف الألف مع رفع الفاء .
    وقرأ «ابن عامر، ويعقوب» «فيضعّفه» بتشديد العين ، وحذف الألف مع نصب الفاء .
    وقرأ «عاصم» «فيضاعفَه» بتخفيف العين ، وألف قبلها مع نصب الفاء .
     ( فَيُضاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعافاً كَثِيرَةً ) (سورة البقرة آية 245).
    ( فَيُضاعِفَهُ لَهُ وَلَهُ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ ) (سورة الحديد آية 11) .
وهذان الموضعان دار خلاف القراء فيهما بين الرفع والنصب ، وبين التشديد والتخفيف .
وبقية المواضع  دار الخلاف بين التشديد والتخفيف .
فأصحاب التشديد أربعة ، اتفق كل اثنين في قراءة ، ففي سورتي البقرة والحديد  رفع الفاء صاحبي الصلة ابن كثير وأبو جعفر .
ونصب الفاء ابن عامر ويعقوب ، والأربعة يأخذون بالتشديد .
أما بقية المواضع  أي غير موضعي (البقرة والحديد ) فشدد الأربعة ، وخفف الباقون في نحو :
    1 –( وَاللَّهُ يُضاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشاءُ ) (سورة البقرة آية 261).
    2 – (يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَوا أَضْعافاً مُضاعَفَةً ) (سورة آل عمران آية 130).
    3 – (وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضاعِفْها ) (سورة النساء آية 40).
    4 – ( إِنْ تُقْرِضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ ) (سورة التغابن آية 17).
    5 –( يُضاعَفُ لَهُمُ الْعَذابُ )(سورة هود آية 20).
يؤخذ الرفع من قوله (: وَارْفَعْ شَفَا حِرْمٍ حَلاَ يُضَاعِفَهْ) والاقون بالنصب .
ويؤخذ التشديد والتخفيف من قوله (وَثَقِّلْهُ وَبَابَهُ) ، ويلزم من التشديد حذف الألف ، ومن التخفيف إثبات الألف .

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> وقوله في الشاطبية : (وَصِلْ وَاسْكُتَنْ كُلٌّ جَلاَيَاهُ حَصَّلاَ )  وجهان لابن عامر وورش وأبي عمرو ..وهم المرموز لهم بالكاف والجيم والحاء ..  والصحيح أنها رموز لهؤلاء القراء كما أخبر العلامة السخاوي في شرحه وهو  أدري بكلام شيخه من غيره .. ولا عبرة بمن لم يعدهم رموزا .. والله أعلم ......


من هم الشراح الذين شرحوا هذا الشطر ( وصل واسكتن كل جلاياه حصلا ) على أنه لا رمز فيه ؟

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

http://vb.tafsir.net/forum20/thread12620-5.html

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : وَيبْصُطْ سِينَهُ فَتىً حوًى لِيْ غِثْ وَخُلْفٌ  عَنْ قُوًى زِنْ  مَنْ يَصُرْ    كَبَسْطَةِ الْخَلْقِ وَخُلْفُ الْعِلْمِ  زُرْ
الشاطبية :صَفْوَ حِرْمِيِّهِ رِضىً وَيَبْصُطُ   عَنْهُمْ غَيْرَ قُنْبُلِ اعْتَلاَ ..وَبِالسِّينِ بَاقِيِهِمْ وَفي   الْخَلْقِ بَصْطَةً... وَقُلْ فِيهِماَ الوَجْهَانِ قَوْلاَ مُوَصَّلاَ
الدرة  : وَيَبْصُطْ بَصْطَةَ الْخَلْقِ يُعْتَلَى.
 زاد في الطيبة لقنبل و حفص و السوسي الصاد في (يبسط / بسطه)  .ولهم السين من الشاطبية .
زاد في الطيبة لقنبل الصاد (بسطة في العلم)  .وله السين من الشاطبية .
ولا زيادة لابن ذكوان وخلاد .
قرأ « فَتىً حوًى لِيْ غِثْ »  وخلف عن حمزة وخلف العاشر دوري أبي عمرو وهشام، ، ورويس  ، «يبسط، الخلق بسطة» بالسين قولا واحدا،
    وقرأ «نافع، والبزّي، وشعبة، والكسائي، وأبو جعفر، وروح» «ويبصط، الخلق بصطة» بالصاد قولا واحدا .
    وقرأ الباقون " وَخُلْفٌ عَنْ قُوًى زِنْ مَنْ يَصُرْ "  «قنبل، والسوسي، وابن ذكوان، وحفص، وخلّاد» بالصاد، والسين فيهما .
   والباقون بالسين قولا واحدا .
    (وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْصُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 245).
( وَزادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ بَصْطَةً )(سورة الأعراف آية 69).
وانفرد «زر» «قنبل» بخلف عنه «بسطة» ( قالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفاهُ   عَلَيْكُمْ وَزادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ ) (سورة البقرة   آية 247) بالسين، وبالصاد .
................. 
الطيبة : عَسَيْتُمُ اكْسِرْ سِينَهُ مَعًا أَلاَ
الشاطبية وَقُلْ عَسَيْتُمْ بِكَسْرِ السِّينِ حَيْثُ أَتى انْجَلاَ
الدرة  : عَسِيتَ افْتَحِ اذْ
قرأ «ألا» «نافع» « عَسِيتُمْ » معا في سورتي (البقرة و محمد) بكسر السين .
    والباقون : (عَسَيْتُمْ )بفتح السين .
( قالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتالُ أَلَّا تُقاتِلُوا ) (سورة البقرة آية 246).
( فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَنْ تُفْسِدُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ ) (سورة محمد آية 22).
...............
 الطيبة : غَرْفَةً اضْمُمْ ظِلُّ كَنْزٍ وَكِلاَ
الشاطبية  :غَرْفَةً ضَمَّ ذُو وِلاِ
 الدرة  : غَرْفَهْ يُضَمُّ دِفَاعُ حُزْ
قرأ «ظلّ كنز» «يعقوب، وابن عامر، وعاصم، وحمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر» «غُرفة»  بضم الغين .
    والباقون «غَرفة» بفتح الغين .
( إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ )(سورة البقرة آية 249) 
 ................
 الطيبة : دَفْعُ دِفَاعُ وَاكْسِرِ اِذْ ثَوَى امْدُدَا
الشاطبية  :دِفَاعُ بِهاَ وَالْحَجِّ فَتْحٌ وَسَاكِنٌ وَقَصْرٌ خُصُوصًا
الدرة  : دِفَاعُ حُزْ
قرأ «إذ ثوى» «نافع، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «دِفَاع» معا بكسر الدال، وفتح الفاء، وألف بعدها .
 والباقون «دَفْع» بفتح الدال، وإسكان الفاء من غير ألف .
( وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ )(سورة البقرة آية 251).
( وَلَوْلا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَهُدِّمَتْ   صَوامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَواتٌ وَمَساجِدُ ) (سورة الحج آية 40). 
................
 الطيبة : أَنَا بِضَمِّ الْهَمْزِ أَوْ فَتْحٍ مَدَا وَالْكَسْرِ بِنْ خُلْفًا
الشاطبية :وَمَدُّ أَناَ في الْوَصْلَ مَعْ ضَمِّ هَمْزَةٍ وَفَتْحٍ أَتَى وَالْخُلْفُ في الْكَسْرِ بُجِّلاَ 
المقصود أن تأتي  (أنا) بعدها همزة قطع مضمومة أو مفتوحة أو مكسورة وصلا.
قرأ « مدا » «نافع، وأبو جعفر» بإثبات ألف «أنا» وصلا بعد همزة قطع مضمومة، أو مفتوحة، حيث جاء .
وقرأ «بن» «قالون» بخلف عنه بإثبات ألف «أنا» وصلا إذا وقع بعدها همزة قطع   مكسورة في جميع القرآن، وحينئذ يصبح المدّ عنده من قبيل المدّ المنفصل   فيمدّ حسب مذهبه.
    والباقون : بحذف الألف من «أنا» وصلا سواء وقع بعدها همزة قطع مضمومة، أو مفتوحة، أو مكسورة، في سائر القرآن نحو :
مثال المضمومة ( قالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ) (سورة البقرة آية 258) أو
مثال المفتوحة ( وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )(سورة الأعراف آية 143)
مثال المكسورة ( إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ )(سورة الأعراف آية 188).
اتفق القراء على حذفها إذا وقع بعدها غير همزة القطع (قُلْ هذِهِ سَبِيلِي   أَدْعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي )(سورة   يوسف آية 108)
كما اتفق القراء على حذفها إذا وقعت بعدها ساكن نحو (إِنَّنِي أَنَا   اللَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي ) على القاعدة المعروفة في   التخلص من الساكنين .
واتفق القراء على إثباتها وقفا  .
..............
الطيبة : وَرَا فِى نُنْشِزُ    سَمَا
الشاطبية :وَنُنْشِزُهَا ذَاكٍ وَبِالرَّاءِ غَيْرُهُمْ
قرأ «سما»: «نافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «ننشرها» بالراء المهملة  
وقرأ الباقون «ننشزها» بالزاي المعجمة
( وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُها ) (سورة البقرة آية 259)
.................
 الطيبة : وَوَصْلُ اعْلَمْ بِجَزْمٍ فِي رُزُوا
الشاطبية : وَبِالْوَصْلِ قَالَ اعْلَمْ مَعَ الْجَزْمِ شَافِع
 الدرة  : وَأَعْلَمُ فُزْ
قرأ « في رزوا » : «حمزة، والكسائي» «قال اعلمْ»   بوصل الهمزة  وسكون الميم حال الوصل .
وفي حال البدء « اعلمْ » بكسر همزة الوصل .
    والباقون «أَعلمُ» بهمزة قطع مفتوحة وصلا، وابتداء،  ورفع الميم .
( فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ )
.............
  الطيبة : صُرْهُنَّ كَسْرُ الضَّمِّ غِثْ فَتىً ثُمَا
الشاطبية  :فَصُرْهُنَّ ضَمُّ الصَّادِ بِالْكَسْرِ فُصِّلاَ
الدرة  : وَاكْسِرْ فَصُرْهُنَّ طِبْ أَلاَ
قرأ «غث فتى ثما» : «رويس، وحمزة، وخلف العاشر، وأبو جعفر» «فصِرهنّ» بكسر الصاد .
    والباقون «فصرهنّ» بضمّ الصاد .
  (  قالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ) (سورة البقرة آية 260)
........ 
 الطيبة : رَبْوَةٌ الضَّمُ مَعًا شَفَا سَمَا
 الشاطبية  :وَفي رُبْوَةٍ فِي الْمُؤْمِنِينِ وَههُناَ عَلَى فَتْحِ ضَمِّ الراءِ نَبِّهْثُ كُفِّلاَ
قرأ «شفا سما»: «حمزة، والكسائي، وخلف العاشر، ونافع، وابن كثير، وأبو عمرو، وأبو جعفر، ويعقوب» «رُبوة» معا ـ أي في الموضعين ـ  بضم راء .
والباقون : «ابن عامر، وعاصم» بفتح راء «رَبوة» في الموضعين أيضا
( كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ ) (سورة البقرة آية 265).
( وَآوَيْناهُما إِلى رَبْوَةٍ ذاتِ قَرارٍ وَمَعِينٍ ) (سورة المؤمنون آية 50)

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

الطيبة : فِى الْوَصْلِ تَاتَيَمَّمُوا اشْدُدْ تَلْقَفُ    تَلَهَّ لاَ تَنَازَعُوا تَعَارَفُوا 
تفَرَّقُوا تَعَاوَنُوا تَنَابَزُوا    وَهَلْ تَرَبَصَّوُنَ مَعْ تَمَيَّزوُا 
تَبَرَّجُ اذْ تَلَقَّوُا التَّجَسُّسَا    وَفَتَّفَرَّقَ تَوَفَّى فِى النِّسَا 
تَنَزَّلُ اْلأَرْبَعُ أَنْ تَبَدَّلاَ    تَخَيَّرُونَ مَعْ تَوَلَّوْا بَعْدَ لاَ 
مَعْ هُودَ وَالنُّورِ وَاِلامْتِحَانِ َلا    تَكَلَّمُ الْبَزِّي تَلَظَّى هَبْ غَلاَ
 تَنَاصَرُوا ثِقْ هُدْ وَفِي الْكُلِّ اخْتُلِفْ    لَهُ(البزي) وَبَعْدَ كُنْتُمُ ظَلْتُمْ وُصِفْ 
وَلِلسُّكُونِ الصِّلَةِ امْدُدْ واْلأَلِفْ. 

  الشاطبية  :وَفي الْوَصْلِ لِلْبَزِّيِّ شَدِّدْ تَيَمَّمُوا وَتَاءَ تَوَفَّى فِي النِّسَا عَنْهُ مُجْمِلاَ
 وَفي آلِ عِمْرَانٍ لَهُ لاَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَالأَنْعَامُ فِيهاَ فَتَفَرَّقَ مُثِّلاَ
 وَعِنْدَ الْعُقُودِ التَّاءُ في لاَ تَعَاَوَنُوا وَيَرْوِى ثَلاَثاَ فِي تَلَقَّفُ مُثَّلاَ
 تَنَزَّلُ عَنْهُ أَرْبَعٌ وَتَنَاصَرُونَ نَارًا تَلَظَّى إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَ ثقِّلاَ
 تَكَلَّمُ مَعْ حَرْفَيْ تَوَلَّوْا بِهُودِهاَ وَفي نُورِهَا وَالاِمْتِحاَنِ وَبَعْدَلاَ
 في الأَنْفَالِ أَيْضًا ثُمَّ فِيهَا تَنَازَعُوا تَبَرَّجْنَ في الأَحْزَابِ مَعْ أَنْ تَبَدَّلاَ
 وَفي التَّوْبَةِ الْغَرَّاءِ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ عَنْهُ وَجَمْعُ السَّاكِنَيْنِ هُنَا انْجَلَى
 تَمَيَّزَ يَرْوِي ثُمَّ حَرْفَ تَخَيَّرُونَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى قَبْلَهُ الْهَاءَ وَصَّلاَ 
وَفي الْحُجُراتِ التَّاءُ فِي لِتَعَارَفُوا وَبَعْدَ وَلاَ حَرْفَانِ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ جَلاَ
وَكُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الَّذِي مَعْ تَفَكَّهُونَ عَنْهُ عَلَى وَجْهَيْنِ فَافْهَمْ مُحَصِّلاَ

الدرة : ...*وَكَالْبَزِّ أَوْصِلَا...تَنَ  صَرُوا اشْدُدْ تَا تَلَظَّى طُوًى*

زاد في الطيبة تخفيف التاء ات السابقة للبزي  ، وله التشديد وصلاً في الشاطبية قولاً واحداً .
وهذه التاءات تشدد في الوصل فقط ، وعند البدء بها تكون تكون بتاء واحدة مخففة . 
في حال وصل هذه التاءات بما قبلها تعامل وكأنها كلمة واحدة في حال سبقها  بحرف مد سواء كان أصليا(ولآ تّيمموا) ،أو جاء عن صلة الميم ( كنتمو تّمنون)  ، أو الهاء (عنهو تّلهى) فتعامل كالمدّ اللازم وتمدّ بمقدار ست حركات .
أما لو سبقها ساكن غير حرف مثل (هل تّربصون ـ إذ تّلقونه) يظهر الساكن الأول .
وإذا سبقت بنون ساكنة تبقى الغنة كما هي بمقدار حركتين نحو (أن تولوا). 
ووافقه «أبو جعفر» بتشديد التاء قولا واحدا وصلا في قوله تعالى( ما لَكُمْ لا تَناصَرُونَ ) (سورة الصافات آية 25) فقط  .
ووافقه «رويس» بتشديد التاء قولا واحدا وصلا في قوله تعالى( فَأَنْذَرْتُكُم  ْ ناراً تَلَظَّى) (سورة الليل آية 14) فقط .

وقد وردت في إحدى وثلاثين موضعا وهي:
    1 - وَلا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ (سورة البقرة آية 267).
    2 - وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا (سورة آل عمران آية 103).
    3 - إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ (سورة النساء آية 97).
    4 - وَلا تَعاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوانِ (سورة المائدة آية 2).
    5 - وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ (سورة الأنعام آية 153).
    6 - فَإِذا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ ما يَأْفِكُونَ (سورة الأعراف آية 117).
    7 - وَلا تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ (سورة الأنفال آية 20).
    8 - وَلا تَنازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا (سورة الأنفال آية 46).
    9 - قُلْ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنا إِلَّا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ (سورة التوبة آية 54).
    10 - وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ (سورة هود آية 3).
    11 - فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ ما أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ (سورة هود آية 57).
    12 - يَوْمَ يَأْتِ لا تَكَلَّمُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ (سورة هود آية 105).
    13 - ما نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَةَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ (سورة الحجر آية 8).
    14 - وَأَلْقِ ما فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ ما صَنَعُوا (سورة طه آية 69).
    15 - إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ (سورة النور آية 15).
    16 - فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّما عَلَيْهِ ما حُمِّلَ (سورة النور آية 54).
    17 - فَإِذا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ ما يَأْفِكُونَ (سورة الشعراء آية 45).
    18 - هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلى مَنْ تَنَزَّلُ الشَّياطِينُ (سورة الشعراء آية 221).
    19 - الشَّياطِينُ* تَنَزَّلُ عَلى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ (سورة الشعراء الآيتان 221 - 222).
    20 - وَلا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولى (سورة الأحزاب آية 33).
    21 - وَلا أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْواجٍ (سورة الأحزاب آية 52).
    22 - ما لَكُمْ لا تَناصَرُونَ (سورة الصافات آية 25).
    23 - وَلا تَنابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقابِ (سورة الحجرات آية 11).
    24 - وَلا تَجَسَّسُوا (سورة الحجرات آية 12).
    25 - وَجَعَلْناكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبائِلَ لِتَعارَفُوا (سورة الحجرات آية 13).
    26 - أَنْ تَوَلَّوْهُمْ (سورة الممتحنة آية 9).
    27 - تَكادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ (سورة الملك آية 8).
    28 - إِنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهِ لَما تَخَيَّرُونَ (سورة القلم آية 38).
    29 - فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى (سورة عبس آية 10).
    30 - فَأَنْذَرْتُكُم  ْ ناراً تَلَظَّى (سورة الليل آية 14).
    31 - خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ* تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ (سورة القدر الآيتان 3 - 4).
    وقرأ الباقون هذه التاءات، بتاء واحدة مخففة.
    قال الشيخ محيسن : 
تنبيه: يفهم من قول المصنّف: «وبعد كنتم ظلتم وصف» أن «البزّي» له التشديد بالخلاف في قوله تعالى:
    1 - وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ (سورة آل عمران آية 143).
    2 - وقوله تعالى: فَظَلْتُمْ تَفَكَّهُونَ (سورة الواقعة آية 65) إلّا  أن المقروء به، والذي تلقيته عن «شيخي» مشافهة هو التخفيف فقط، لأن التشديد  ليس من طرق «النشر» وقد اعتذر «ابن الجزري» في كتابه «النشر» عن ذكرهما  بقوله: «ولولا إثباتهما في «التيسير، والشاطبيّة» والتزامنا بذكر ما فيهما  من الصحيح، ودخولهما في ضابط نصّ «البزي» لما ذكرتهما، لأن طريق «الزينبي»  لم يكن في كتابنا» اهـ .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

تنبيهات :
قوله تعالى: فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشاءُ
قال في الطيبة :.... يغفر يعذّب رفع جزم (ك) م (ثوى(ن) صّ
قرأ ابن عامر وأبو جعفر ويعقوب وعاصم بالرفع فيهما.والباقون بجزمهما .  
فثبت من ذلك أن يعقوب له الرفع فيهما ، وأبو عمرو له الإسكان فيهما . 
إدغامهما أي الراء من " يغفر" والباء من "يعذب"لأبي عمرو من باب الصغير .
وليعقوب من باب الكبير (وقيل عن يعقوب ما لابن العلا).
ألا أنه في الفريدة منع الإدغام ليعقوب حيث قال :
(( وأدغم باء " يعذب " فى " من " قالون وابن كثير وحمزة بخلف عنهم. وأبو عمرو والكسائى وخلف العاشر بدون خلاف. وورش بالإظهار.....واند  ج .......يعقوب (ولاحظ أن عدم إدغام يعقوب فى فيغفر، يعذب صحيح ولا يجوز الإدغام). أ.هـ 
وخالفه الشيخ الشيخ جمال شرف حيث قال في تعليقه على هذه الكلمة في شواهد الطيبة : (وهو محرك عند يعقوب فله الإدغام والإظهار فيهما معا )ص41
ولم يتعرض في النشر لهذه المسألة صراحة وكذا شراح الطيبة ، إنما تحدثوا فيها من باب الصغير حيث قال في النشر : (يعذب من يشاء) في البقرة ....وقرأ الباقون من الجازمين بالإظهار وجهاً واحداً وهو ورش وحده )ا.هـ
فالحديث هنا عن الجازمين ولم يتحدث عنها أنها من باب الكبير ،وقال في النشر أيضا : "فالباء" تدغم في الميم في قوله تعالى(يعذب من يشاء) فقط وذلك في خمسة مواضع موضع في آل عمران، وموضعان في المائدة. وموضع في العنكبوت. وموضع في الفتح. وإنما اختصت بالإدغام في هذه الخمسة موافقة لما جاورها وهو (يرحم من. ويغفر لمن)))أ.هـ
فقد ذكر الإدغام في بقية المواضع ولم يذكر موضع البقرة ؛لأنه يختلف عن بقية المواضع كما مر .
وظاهر شراح الطيبة يوافقون ما قاله ابن الجزري رحمه الله ، قال ابن الناظم : يريد قوله تعالى «ويعذب من» الذي في البقرة، أدغمه أبو عمرو والكسائي وخلف، واختلف عن حمزة وابن كثير وقالون كما سيأتي، وهذا في قراءة من جزم، والباقون منهم بالإظهار وهو ورش وحده ومن أظهر عن حمزة وابن كثير وقالون.
 وقرأ الباقون بالرفع وهم ابن عامر وعاصم وأبو جعفر ويعقوب، «ويظهرون» فإنه ليس عندهم من هذا الباب.)أ.هـ
وقال النويري عند قوله " يعذّب من حلا روى وخلف فى دوا بن "(وقرأ الباقون من الجازمين بالإظهار وجها واحدا وهو ورش وحده)أ.هـ
قال في الاتحاف : وابن عامر وعاصم وأبو جعفر ويعقوب بضمهما بلا إدغام فيهما )ا.هـ 
فالذي يظهر من هذه النصوص الإظهار فيهما ، إلا أنك لا تجد أحدا يستثني موضع البقرة ، فيمكن توجيه كلامهم أنهم اهتموا بالحديث عن الصغير فقط . 
وقد وجدت كلاما لصاحب الكامل يذكر فيه الإدغام في (يعذب) ليعقوب عن طريق الوليد ـ ويتفق صاحب الكامل وصاحب المصباح في الأخذ عن الخزاعي ـ حيث قال الهذلي في الكامل : (يعذب من يشاء) في سورة البقرة بالإظهار ورش ...إلى أن قال : ويعقوب غير الوليد )344
والشاهد قوله (ويعقوب غير الوليد ) أي أن الوليد له الإدغام في يعذب ؛ لأنه استثناه من المظهرين ، والذي يظهر لي أنه نص في محل النزاع ؛ أي أن يعقوب ورد عنه من يدغم (يعذب) .
وقد يقول قائل بأن الوليد ليس من طرق يعقوب فكيف يستدل به؟
الجواب : لست بصدد البحث عن هذه الجزئية  إنما بحثي يكمن في وجود الإدغام الكبير في كلمة (يعذب) خاصة ليعقوب ،ومعلوم أن قلة قليلة ذكرت الإدغام الكبير ليعقوب ، ويصح بذلك توجيه كلام ابن الجزري بأنه يقصد الحديث عن الجازمين .
وقوله في الطيبة (وقيل عن يعقوب ما لابن العلا) أي موافقة أبي عمرو في قواعده ، وليس في كلماته ؛ بدليل أن يعقوب في الإدغام العام يدغم بلا خلاف في الكلمات التي اختلف فيها عن أبي عمرو في الكبير مثل (وشطأه رجح) كما قال في الفريدة :(عند تحرير الإدغام العام الذى فى المصباح لم أجد تفصيلات فى هذا الإدغام كما فى تفصيلات أبى عمرو فاعمل على الإظهار عموما، الإدغام عموما) أ.هـ
ولو كان يعقوب موافقا لأبي عمرو لذكر له الخلاف أيضا في المختلف فيه لأبي عمرو على الإدغام الكبير .
والذي يظهر لي أن ما قاله الشيخ جمال شرف هو الصواب .والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

وأفادني الأخ ممدوح مصطفى بفائدة جليلة اضطربت فيها قواعد صاحب الفريدة وهي في كلمة (ورقكم) .
قال في الفريدة :
ورقكم: بكسر الراء لنافع وابن كثير وابن عامر وحفص والكسائى وأبى جعفر ورويس. والباقون بإسكانها. والشاهد: ورقكم ... ساكن كسر  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ف (فتى) (ش) اف (ح) كم. ولاحظ إدغام رويس على قراءته فى ورقكم.) أ.هـ
فقد ذكر لرويس الإدغام مع أن أبا عمرو لا يدغمه لسكون الراء ، فكيف يخالف ما قاله أولا ؟.

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

> وقوله في الشاطبية : (وَصِلْ وَاسْكُتَنْ كُلٌّ جَلاَيَاهُ حَصَّلاَ )  وجهان لابن عامر وورش وأبي عمرو ..وهم المرموز لهم بالكاف والجيم والحاء ..  والصحيح أنها رموز لهؤلاء القراء كما أخبر العلامة السخاوي في شرحه وهو  أدري بكلام شيخه من غيره .. ولا عبرة بمن لم يعدهم رموزا .. والله أعلم


 الخلاف إنما هو في البيت التالي وهو قول الشاطبي ( ولا نص كلا حب وجه ذكرته وفيها خلاف جيده واضح الطلا ) وأما قوله ( وصل واسكتن كل جلاياه حصلا ) فلا خلاف فيه , فقد توهمت وأدخلت شرح البيتين في بعضهما , فميز بارك الله فيك , ولا ترسل لي على خاص صفحتي سبا وشتما لأني نصحتك فما جزاء الناصح أن يسب ويشتم.

----------

